
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
zjellstrom
Doist | Windows Developer | C#, XAML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#windows-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#windows-
developer)

Doist | Back-end Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Front-end Engineer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-
end-engineer)

Doist | Front-end Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-
end-developer)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to do app with over 10 million users
worldwide. Recently we launched our second app Twist which is a mindful team
communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions, you'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You can also choose to work from our office in Porto, Portugal, or
we'll get you a co-working space in the city where you live. :)

~~~
codq
I don't quality for any of these positions unfortunately, but I do want to say
I started using Todoist for the first time about 3 weeks ago, and it's already
changed my life--I have truly never been so productive.

What a wonderful product you have going there.

------
carolinebruner
Binti | San Francisco, CA | Full-Stack Generalists and Data, DevOps, and
Security Leads | Full-time, onsite, will transfer H-1B | $100K – $140K, 0.05%
– 0.4%

Binti makes software for foster care and adoption agency staff to improve
their daily workflow so they can make better-informed decisions and spend more
of their time actually helping people. Our mission is to find a safe, loving,
and stable family for every child.

Binti's software is used by private adoption agencies in 30 states. We're in
the midst of expanding into serving government foster care agencies and are
close to reaching two-thirds of the foster care families in the state of
California.

We have sustainable revenue, fanatical customers, and ample seed funding from
top investors like First Round, Kapor, and Lowercase. We work together in SF
and are growing rapidly.

Binti's main SaaS web product is a conventional monolithic Rails/Postgres app
that delivers value in heaps and heaps, and remains super fun to hack on.
We're building the monolith up higher and higher, and looking forward to soon
chipping off a service or two (perhaps in Elixir?). We're using
Kubernetes/Google Cloud.

[https://binti.com/binti-careers](https://binti.com/binti-careers)

------
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. I’m parsing the thread, all job offers added here
are also available on the map on

\- [https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io),

\- or just HN items
[https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn](https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn)

If you post here, please use the below format to help me with parsing. If you
won’t, no worries, I will do my best to get all the things right.

    
    
      1) {company} | {job title} | {locations} | {attrs: ONSITE, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA, SALARY, company-url}
      Google | Software Developer | SF | VISA https://google.com
      DuckDuckGo | Software Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA, SALARY:100k-120k
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich | SALARY:120k CHF 
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | London | SALARY:120k GBP, VISA, REMOTE
    

or

    
    
      2) {company} | {job title} | {location}
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | Sydney
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich
    

I’m using this regex to test the first line, you can test it here
[https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3](https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3)

    
    
      \s*(?P<company>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<title>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<locations>[^|]+?)\s*(?:\|\s*(?P<attrs>.+))?$
    

Check bellow for the SALARY regex.

    
    
      SALARY:(?P<salary_min>\d+(?:k|K)?)(?:\s*\-\s*(?P<salary_max>\d+(?:k|K)?)?)?(?:\s?(?P<currency>[A-Z]{3}))?
    

and you can test it as well
[https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/](https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/)

\---

There is a "REPORT" button in footer of job offers, please complain if I did
something wrong.

~~~
j_s
Please consider adding a "Solidarity for fellow job-seeking HN'ers: upvote
posts with a salary range" (or however you want to put it) to your reminder?

(Or a checkbox on your site right under the search bar "limit to postings that
include a salary range")

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE, Salary: $100-180K + equity

Sourcegraph is the best way to read and understand code. As a programmer, you
spend hours every day trying to answer simple questions like "How do I use
this library?", "What functions already exist?", and "What's going on in this
changeset?" Sourcegraph makes exploring the world's code as painless as
searching and browsing the web.

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alumni. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and major companies. Our technical challenges include scaling code analysis
and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Open roles:

* Senior Software Engineer, Core: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/204608](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/204608)

* Senior Software Engineer, Frontend: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/655534](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/655534)

~~~
peterwaller
Your posting here says "REMOTE", but the job posting says "Requirements: ...
Work in San Francisco".

~~~
beliu
Thanks for catching that. We are accepting remote applications now. We'll soon
update the posting to reflect that.

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | Android
Developer, Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Berlin, Nairobi | ONSITE

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production, good
seed and fertilizer. We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We use Scala, Python/NumPy/SciPy (for science/ML), android and are heavy
postgres users. We're building great software for places with low reliability
networks and harsh environmental conditions.

We delivered fertilizer to ~1000 farmers earlier this March and are now in the
process of getting paid back and supporting our farmers this season. As an
example of the kind of work you'd be doing, this week our team is responding
to a break out of army worms amongst our farmers by rolling out a pesticide
loan on credit so our farmers can save their crops

To apply, send me an email at earl@apolloagriculture.com

~~~
thescarzy
Pretty cool concept, all the best going forward!

------
bmahmood
ClearBrain | San Mateo, CA | Software Engineer / ML / Data / Backend | Full-
time, ONSITE | $90K – $140K, 0.75% – 1.5%

ClearBrain's mission is to build a self-service AI to predict any human
behavior.

Our first product is a predictive marketing layer that can automatically
determine user propensity to buy or churn in minutes, and has helped mid-
market to public customers increase conversions by over 40%.

We're a small, tight-nit, experienced team from Google and Optimizely
(cofounders were the first SRE on Google Ads, and led data science at
Optimizely), and well-funded by investors in Dropbox, Optimizely, and
AppDynamics. We're pushing the limits of distributed systems and machine
learning, and already working with terabytes of data, while innovating in
Scala / Spark / EMR.

We think a lot about optimal matrix design, statistical feature extraction,
and making machine learning as self-service and scalable as possible. We'd
love for you to join us.

You can email me directly at bilal@clearbrain.com, or find more info on
AngelList [https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs/224877-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs/224877-software-engineer)

------
katyi
Top Hat | www.tophat.com/careers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Top Hat is hiring!! We are looking for smart software engineers to join our
team. Some of the roles we have available are: Android Lead, DevOps Engineer,
Platform Lead, and Full-stack Web developer (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible). Salary ranges based on experience from $80K to
$130K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read about here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-
raises-22-5-million-to-go-after-pearson-mcgraw-hill) \- Union Square Ventures
joined us this round, who along with our previous investors make up some of
the top VCs in the world (having funded companies like Kickstarter, Twitter,
Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.).

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

If you are interested in our open positions apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=oqatYfwL&s=hn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=oqatYfwL&s=hn)

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~30) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-
vector-networks-...](https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-
professional-desi...](https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

~~~
icefo
After reading your blog posts I'm wondering why you didn't write a standalone
app. It sounds like you're making your life more complicated by doing that in
the browser.

You're doing it this way so you don't have to redevelop parts of the app for
each platform ? But then you have to worry about cross browser compatibility.

Anyway what you're doing is very interesting and I wish you good luck !

~~~
icefo
Edit: should have read the product presentation before commenting. They
explain why they decided to develop a web app and it makes sense.

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Sales | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and
Connected. Smartcar is building an API platform to solve the "connected" part
of it.

We recently launched [https://teslabot.ai](https://teslabot.ai) to show a
sneak peak of what our platform can do.

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Sales Manager with 2+ years of experience selling to enterprise.

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...). Our backend stack is Node.js,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. Compensation is $95K to
$130K + equity.

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York | ONSITE, SALARY:90-140k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a
mission to disrupt the $60 Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-
quality, personalized and manufactured on demand. Also, we just raised Series
A ($8.1m) from Shasta Ventures.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customized products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from predictive analysis to optimizing
fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws.

If this sounds like you reach out at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
niklasrde
BBC iPlayer | Development Lead | London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

[http://careerssearch.bbc.co.uk/jobs/job/Development-Lead-
iPl...](http://careerssearch.bbc.co.uk/jobs/job/Development-Lead-iPlayer-
API/19917)

The job description is pretty much on point - we're a small team of 4
engineers (one of whom is me). We build the API for iPlayer (the video one,
not the radio one), which is used by the Mobile Apps, TV Apps, Website and
syndication partners such as Sky & Virgin - last week we counted 1 billion
requests. We're also looking after the Apple TV app (TVML), some open source
programs and a number of internal tools for our editorial staff.

At the moment we're extending our personalisation capabilities with some
audience research and exciting ML projects and would love someone to help us
build the best VoD & live content platform to come out of the UK.

PS: Because I'm not a fan of how we advertise salaries, I'm going to point out
this FOI request which shows last year's salary bands for "G9". It's gone up a
bit since:
[https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/360583/response/87566...](https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/360583/response/875669/attach/4/RFI20161777%20Reply.pdf)

~~~
rogy
this looks incredible low for a lead in london, even with 'up a bit'

~~~
jasoncartwright
I took a 25% pay cut when taking a job at the BBC about 14yrs ago. It was
worth it.

~~~
callumlocke
What made it worth it?

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE | full-time |
[https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/)

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 200k+ content producers. We use this index to power
our transparent freelancer marketplace. We supply all engineers with Macbook
Pros, standing desks and quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and
low cost of living in Phoenix (or wherever you live)!

Hiring:

* Front-End Software Engineer ($70-$110k)

* Junior Software Engineer (onsite) ($40-$60k)

[https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/)

[https://clearvoice.workable.com/](https://clearvoice.workable.com/)

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer | $120k - $150k + equity | Los Angeles + SF |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is developing tools for deploying modern enterprise software. We're
interested in connecting with backend developers with Golang experience and
people interested in pushing the capabilities of Docker, Kubernetes and Swarm.

The Backend Engineer role will be working on the core of our product.

In this role you'd be working closely with an experienced team. We have
openings for a wide range of experience levels. So if you are passionate about
what we're working on you could be a great fit.

We're also hiring people to help support our customers. If you are passionate
about customer success or supporting customers with complicated devops and
sysadmin questions please reach out as well.

Email: austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
rhc2104
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Paris, Dublin, Dubai, Tel
Aviv, Seoul, Tokyo, Hong Kong | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Berlin | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in Berlin. You would support a distributed team, so some travel
would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management,
with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We are looking for someone fluent in German.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at rcheng@fb.com .

You can find the job listings at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/teams/engineering/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/teams/engineering/)
, under “Solutions Engineering”.

------
ayw
Scale API (YC S16) | ML & Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full-time | $100,000-$120,000 + Equity 0.25%-1.5%

Scale API is looking for software engineers and machine learning engineers to
join our team of 10. Scale API is an API for human intelligence. Our mission
is to bring human intelligence to software applications. By combining machine
learning and a human workforce, we're actively bridging the gap between what
software can do and what humans can do. Our current clients include Alphabet
(Google), Uber, Procter & Gamble, Houzz, and many more.

Why you should join:

\- We're working on a core problem for our decade - bringing human
intelligence to software

\- We are growing exceptionally quickly and have amazing investors. We are an
extremely promising startup for our size.

\- We're a talented team with experience from Dropbox, Quora, Snapchat,
Facebook, Palantir, MIT, Harvard, and CMU.

Email careers@scaleapi.com with your GitHub and LinkedIn profiles

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!).

Right now, we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- (Frontend) Web Developer

\- RUST Backend Developer (our backend is 100% rust!)

\- Electrical Engineer

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

~~~
snowcrshd
Man, I wish I had more experience with Rust. This looks really nice!

Any chance you guys have a blog or something, talking about the experience of
using Rust as a backend language?

~~~
ylere
Not yet (we're working on it)! But it has been an absolute joy to work with
rust so far. We haven't had a single crash in production since we started
using it and the zero-cost, high level abstractions allow you to write nice,
safe APIs with very little code. All that while providing stellar performance
and still being able to write low level code when necessary. The ecosystem is
still growing and sometimes you have to put in a little more work to get
certain functionality that is well supported in other languages because the
library/crate for that does not exist yet or is in an early stage of
development. Rust also has an amazing community.

We are long-time sponsors of rustfest, so If you are in europe this could be a
good opportunity to get to know some of the team members and ask questions.

------
skadamat
Dataquest | Data Science Instructor | San Francisco | Remote okay | $90k-$120k
+ equity

At Dataquest (www.dataquest.io), we teach data science and data engineering to
thousands of students around the world every day. We teach the concepts behind
the code, then help students build projects until everything clicks. We think
about online learning in a vertically integrated way, from the actual learning
content and the product all the way to job preparation. Students with no
programming and just high school math backgrounds have gone from 0 to job
ready and have gotten jobs at companies like SpaceX, and our NPS is around 60.

We don't believe in skimming the surface of concepts so that students just
know what to type. We build intuition around complicated ideas like random
forests from the ground up. We walk students through building their own
algorithms, so we can help them understand the tradeoffs and limitations of
techniques. We help students build projects, so they can solidify their
knowledge and get real-world experience.

While so far we've mostly focused on teaching data science through Python,
we're looking for someone to help us extend and enhance our R content. This
involves writing instructional content, creating projects, thinking about how
to improve how we teach, mentoring students directly, and getting feedback
from students to improve our teaching methods. If you have:

\- experience writing R code (whether on the job or your own packages)

\- experience writing technical data science content

\- a strong a data science foundation

\- a deep interest in teaching

We're looking for someone who shares our mission of giving people access to
high quality education at a low cost. You'll have a lot of latitude to shape
how we teach, and to help build a personalized educational platform. We're
bootstrapped and profitable, so this is also a chance to learn more about the
business side.

If this is interesting, please email srini at dataquest.io.

------
alexpeattie
Peg | Full Stack Developer | London | ONSITE | fulltime |
[https://peg.co/hiring](https://peg.co/hiring) | £35k-£55k + equity

We're on a mission to shift $1BN in advertising budgets towards independent
content creators, so we're after someone with frontend and backend development
skills to help make that happen.

We're looking for one dev with 1+ years of experience building software
professionally, and another with 3+ years; but above all we're after people
who are excited about building world-class software, getting their hands dirty
with tough problems, and constantly learning.

Our stack is Rails 4.2, Angular, a PostgreSQL DB (now quite big, hundreds of
millions of rows), Redis/Sidekiq, Gulp for builds - the whole shebang is at
[https://stackshare.io/peg/peg](https://stackshare.io/peg/peg)

We recently moved into lovely new offices near Aldgate East, if you'd like to
drop in and chat more about the roles, drop me a line: alex@peg.co

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| Developers, DevOps, Marketing, Tech Support | Denver, CO | Onsite [Remote to
qualified applicants] | Full-Time

PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS is fighting the good fight against censorship,
surveillance, and overall evil. Please e-mail jobs@privateinternetaccess.com
to APPLY. Please make sure to send a resume, cover letter, links to anything
worth seeing, etc.

Please read this if you haven't already:
[http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html](http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html)

If you want to help fight the good fight with the company who has donated the
most to organizations such as the EFF, FFTF, Creative Commons, Linux Mint,
Freenode, etc., then send us an e-mail.

Thank you in advance, and have a wonderful day. We look forward to standing in
line with you against draconian injustice.

------
idlecool
HackerRank | Full-stack Software Developer | Ruby on Rails, React | Full-time,
onsite, will transfer H-1B | $90 - $140K, 0.02% - 0.04%

HackerRank (formerly InterviewStreet) was part of YC Summer 2011 Batch. Our
mission is to match every developer to the right job, without interviews! To
do that, we're building a universal credential system to assess a developer's
skill. We are then looking at which of the skills carry weight for a
particular role in a company. It's an incredible developer DNA mapping
challenge. We already have 10% of the world's developer population assessed
and 1000+ companies use our platform for hiring.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/562982?gh_jid=5...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/562982?gh_jid=562982)

P.S. As a company focusing on improving the technical hiring process, we
ensure a response within 48 hours.

------
lexi-mono
Hey everyone, sorry if this is a bit off-topic.

Every month I scan the previous months’ Who Is Hiring thread and build stats
around the most popular languages.

Hope someone finds this useful. Constructive feedback welcome.

[http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/](http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/)

~~~
harmegido
One feedback: It'd be nice to see the data through time. As it is, it looks
like you can only view July. (I'm assuming you are keeping the data for past
months)

------
simonswords82
Atlas - Clever Software | .Net developer | Essex, UK | Onsite, Full-Time |
£32-40k | [https://www.atlascode.com](https://www.atlascode.com)

We create clever software applications for clients in complex domains. Our
experienced UK-based team work in hand with customers to provide simple yet
incredibly effective software solutions. We also have a range of SaaS products
we own, develop and market including www.staffsquared.com and
www.fundipedia.com. We use the latest Microsoft technologies and we're always
looking for talented .Net developers to join our team.

What we're looking for:

• Experience in web development, specifically C# and associated tech a bonus
such as jQuery, SQL, HTML etc. Candidates with experience in other languages
will be considered.

• Strong communication skills

• Excellent problem solving skills

• Ability to work well as part of a team

• Eye for detail and identifying problems and solutions

• At least 3+ years relevant commercial experience

• Self-motivated, able and open to learning and professional development

We use only the best equipment and we're powered by some of the best people in
the business. If you're interested email hello@atlascode.com with your
information and a CV.

 _No agencies please!_

------
zone411
New startup (offshoot of Advameg) | Non-tech CEO | New York City | Full-time |
On-site

Base salary $150,000 - $180,000/year and bonus schedule/vested shares.

I'm seeking a non-tech CEO for a startup. The product is pre-launch, initially
B2C in a proven market, one year in development, in the NLP field using
machine learning. Seed funding is provided and the product is novel, exciting,
and targeting a validated market.

I want to focus on the tech side as a founder/CTO and the non-tech CEO would
handle all of the business side pre-launch and post-launch. Here is a good
description of what's needed pre-launch [http://quora.com/As-CEO-and-non-tech-
co-founder-what-should-...](http://quora.com/As-CEO-and-non-tech-co-founder-
what-should-I-be-doing-before-we-launch)

advameg@gmail.com

------
fouadmatin
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We’re
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Atlassian, New Relic, and
Docker.

Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users interact with the
products to build even better products.

We also like to share our work and what we learn, here are some recent
examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/exactly-once-delivery/
      - https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-uuid/
      - https://open.segment.com
    

If any of this sounds interesting, we’d love to hear from you! Check out some
of our open positions at [https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs)
or email tido.carriero@segment.com with some info about your background and
we’ll kick it off from there.

------
lordlarm
Kolonial.no | Software Engineer; Dev Ops; Data Scientist; iOS developer |
Oslo, Norway | ONSITE [http://jobb.kolonial.no/](http://jobb.kolonial.no/)

Kolonial.no are one of the fastest growing startups in Norway recently valued
at ~$180 million after just 3 years of operations. We're enabling users to buy
their groceries online and already have thousands of daily customers.

We're unique in that we've built a complete warehouse, logistics, and
procurement platform with millions of daily transactions and lots of
interesting challenges as automation becomes a more important. This has
allowed us to scale and adapt quickly to market and business demands.

Our technology stack is primarily Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HAProxy, Salt,
SCSS and Javascript + React.js where suitable. You can read more about our
technology stack here:
[https://kolonial.no/om/teknologi/](https://kolonial.no/om/teknologi/)
(Norwegian only)

~~~
66o
Norwegian is required for engineering positions? All the job listings are in
Norwegian only.

------
amasad
Repl.it | Hacker | San Francisco | Onsite

Don't care about pedigree -- as long as you're self-taught, curious,
intrinsically interested in computers, and would endlessly hack for hack value
then please apply directly to my email: amjad@repl.it

We build [https://repl.it](https://repl.it) to make programming more
accessible. We're making it easier for people to get started with programming,
for programmers to share and play around with languages and stacks online and
for teachers to teach programming.

Some of our products:

\- Good ol' REPL/IDE: [https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)

\- Repl.it Classrooms:
[https://repl.it/site/classrooms](https://repl.it/site/classrooms)

\- React Native environment in the browser:
[https://repl.it/site/react_native](https://repl.it/site/react_native)

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
Herrin
23andMe | Software Engineer, Data Applications and Services | Mountain View,
CA | Full Time | Onsite

I'm looking for mid-to-senior level engineers to join my team at 23andMe.
We're a direct-to-consumer genetic testing company, with over 2 million
customers, and with over 85% of those consenting to use their data for
research. The team's goal is to make the data we collect accessible and easy-
to-use for our scientific, therapeutics, and R&D teams. We currently do this
through a combination of web applications, APIs, and some data processing
pipelines. This involves machine learning, data visualization, and web
development. We end up working on the full stack, with more emphasis on the
back-end.

A full description is here:
[https://www.23andme.com/careers/ooqx5fwa/](https://www.23andme.com/careers/ooqx5fwa/)
, but the requirements are flexible; being able and willing to learn is what I
value most.

We're also looking for a tech lead for one of the teams that works closely
with mine. Their mission is similar, but with a bit more focus on
infrastructure and data pipelines:
[https://www.23andme.com/careers/ozMN3fwV/](https://www.23andme.com/careers/ozMN3fwV/)

You can apply at the careers page, or email me at steve.herrin+hn@23andme.com
if you have questions.

------
cottonseed
Hail @ Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Software Engineer / Senior
Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE, [https://hail.is](https://hail.is),
SALARY:80k-150k

The Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard was launched in 2004 to improve human
health by using genomics to advance our understanding of the biology and
treatment of human disease, and to help lay the groundwork for a new
generation of therapies.

The Hail team's mission is to build tools to enable rapid analysis and
exploration of massive genetic datasets (10s of TB and tripling yearly). We
are committed to open science and everything we do is open source. We
currently develop in Scala, Spark, Python an C/C++ but will use any tools we
need to get the job done.

We're looking for skilled engineers who have a solid CS/engineering
background, can quickly write clear, correct code and, for the senior
position, have experience working on large, complex projects. You don't need
experience in biology or our particular technologies. We work in a highly
multi-disciplinary environment (with biologists, bioinformaticians, doctors,
operations and mathematicians). Self-improvement is a fundamental part of our
culture; we want to grow great engineers. You must be excited to be challenged
and learn new things.

Questions? Want to apply? Visit
[https://hail.is/jobs.html](https://hail.is/jobs.html) or write us at
hail@broadinstitute.org

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1(formerly OpenMail), an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is
hiring!

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Data Analyst (A/B Testing): SQL, Strong Statistics background (Stats Master’s
or PhD preferred) [http://system1.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf5...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf52385d17)

Software Engineer: Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
ig1
Data Scientist/Quant | MarketInvoice | London, UK (we've hired two people from
HN in the past)

[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

We're looking to hire an experienced data scientist who can take the lead in
build out our credit scoring algorithms.

Ideally we'd love someone with some experience in credit scoring but we're
open to candidates with machine learning backgrounds who have a strong
interest in finance (either from past work experience or otherwise).

This is a role that requires both commercial nous as well as technical skills.

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy. Imagine you’re a young company who’s just
won a major contract but your client wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you
need to pay your staff and suppliers upfront. That’s where we step in. Our
platform uses the peer-to-peer approach to provide the day-to-day operational
financing for companies as varied as mobile development agencies, food brands
and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide; last month we finance over
£50m in deals. It's a £100bn/year market which is dominated by legacy lenders
and banks with complex processes and shady practices. We’re bringing
transparency and simplicity to the market.

All roles have equity options with low strike price and employee friendly
terms.

Reach me at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com

~~~
roystonvassey
Is VISA sponsorship/remote-option available for this role?

~~~
ig1
We don't do remote but we can sponsor work visas.

------
whendriks
Avrios | Software Engineering (Frontend, Fullstack) | Zurich | Full Time |
ONSITE

Avrios is the first, fully digital vehicle fleet manager for companies of all
sizes. We are shaping how companies buy, use and sell their vehicles. With 27
billion in sales in Germany alone, this might just be the biggest market you
have never heard of. We call Zürich, Switzerland our home, but with a team
featuring over 16 nationalities, we are a group of talented people from around
the world. Fostering a truly open and progressive culture, combined with state
of the art engineering and creative approaches to marketing and sales -
working at Avrios is a powerful mix of purpose, challenge and most of all,
fun.

We are hiring on all parts of the stack:

Frontend Engineer (ES6/AngularJS) -
[https://www.workable.com/j/149EA47601](https://www.workable.com/j/149EA47601)

Fullstack Engineer (Java) -
[https://www.workable.com/j/AA196191E4](https://www.workable.com/j/AA196191E4)

We are also hiring various business roles, you can find all positions here:
[https://avrios.com/en/jobs](https://avrios.com/en/jobs)

Apply directly or get in touch with me at wouter (at) <company name> (dot) com

~~~
chinathrow
[https://avrios.com/en/jobs](https://avrios.com/en/jobs)

Cert issue there. Works only with www.

------
blumomo
Senic (YC S13) | (Open Source) Python or React Native Software Engineer |
Berlin, DE | ONSITE | www.senic.com |
[https://github.com/getsenic](https://github.com/getsenic)

At Senic, a Berlin-based hardware and software startup, we are building the
next generation of user interfaces beyond the smartphone. Our goal is to make
the interaction with technology in the home seamless and natural with hardware
and software products that engage all human senses. Our products include
devices that employ haptic, visual and speech interfaces. We’re tackling a
rapidly growing problem – creating solutions that require knowledge of
hardware, software, psychology and design.

We’re backed by Y Combinator, American and German VCs. We have a team of
talented and nice people (15 in total) with backgrounds in electrical &
mechanical engineering, computer science, industrial & graphic design and
psychology.

Now we’re looking to grow our team to build the future of interaction and are
looking for people excited to go on this journey with us. Specifically, we are
looking for someone to join the software team to write new and maintain
existing open source code for our Linux/Python/Pyramid backend and/or
Mobile/React Native frontend. You contribute to making everyday software and
hardware technology more seamless and fun to use.

Please find our detailed job post here:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3TE_a6AvgSwcklLQlFVMHRoR0k...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3TE_a6AvgSwcklLQlFVMHRoR0k/view)

~~~
abmateen
possible remote or visa sponsorship ?

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, Mobile, Site Reliability)
| NYC | Onsite | Fulltime |
[http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent online financial advisor with more than
$9 billion in assets under management. The service is designed to help
increase customers’ long-term returns and lower taxes for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other financial goals. Betterment takes advanced
investment strategies and uses technology to deliver them to more than 250,000
customers across its three business lines: direct-to-consumer, Betterment for
Advisors, and Betterment for Business.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of engineering roles including Backend, Full Stack,
Android, iOS, and Site Reliability.

More details and apply here:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
captaintobs
Scribd | Senior Recommendations/Search Engineer | San Francisco | VISA |
ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Our team is looking for smart engineers to work on our recommendation and
search systems. You should have a strong machine learning background with
experience in search or recommendations with a production system or a MS/PHD
in a related field. Scala/Spark and SQL experience is a plus. We are also
looking for senior Rails engineers.

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. We work on an ambitious project to organize all the books in the
world and use it to take book discovery to the next level. Scribd has a very
friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable, and well funded.
We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work life balance.
Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far.

If you have questions you can reach me at toby at scribd.com. I am happy to
answer any question related to this role. Please apply directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773).
NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

~~~
aryamaan
Just want to check which visa will you be applying for, considering deadline
for H1B is over?

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (SoMa) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area. We're also willing to sponsor a visa for the right candidate.
Please apply here: [https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-
stac...](https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-stack)

~~~
space_fountain
Hi, not even sure if I should reply to this, but I just thought maybe some
advice anonymously would be the right thing to ask for. Codex, sounds like
exactly the kind of company I'd like to work for. A small team working on
important possibly life changing technology using new technology and in
biology no less Which is probably the thing the that fascinates me most after
CS even if I'm not as knowledgeable there. The fact you're using a lot of
Python and ES6 React definitely helps too.

My problem is I don't feel like I have the skills you'd be looking for now. I
graduated this spring with a CS degree from a no name state school. I came out
near the top of my class (honestly I might be the top of CS), but I lack
experience. I'm just now taking my first internship and while valuable I don't
feel like I'm really learning much, I'm the one trying to teach my coworkers
what GIT and why it has advantages over RCS, or more worrying how to use
prepared statements to avoid SQL injection.

My plan right now, tentative as it is, is to get an additional undergraduate
in biotechnology from my university. As I mentioned Biology has always
fascinated and I'm at a time in my life where I have both the time and the
opportunity to do this without incurring debt, but I'm devoured by doubt. The
kind of job I want is almost all in the startup world and they tend not to
take a ton of interns. At the same time by specializing I make myself less
attractive to other companies that might otherwise take me on as an intern.

I'm open to any opinion, commentary, or advice, but specifically is this a
viable path. What would I need to be good candidate for Codex (or frankly it's
like) upon graduation?

~~~
itamarst
The listing says nothing about needing to know biology...

~~~
space_fountain
Well there were two reasons. I've always have been fascinated by biology, and
while not primary, this and just about every other bio company I've seen lists
it as a bonus. This one says: "You have a passion for (or are interested in
learning about) biology!"

Second though and this is part of why I'm second guessing it acts as a
delaying tactic a bit. I started college 2 years early (less impressive when
you realize I'm old for my grade and homeschooled), and I wasn't really
thinking about career enough then. I feel like were I to graduate now I'd be
on a trajectory that would never see my career developing into what I want.

But honestly you bring up a good point. Would I be better off going into the
workplace and gaining some experience?

~~~
itamarst
Yes, work experience is way better than another degree. And sure, they have
"nice to have" bio experience. But work at a bio-related company for two
years, and now you have bio experience... and a real sense of what you
_really_ need to know. And maybe then you'll go back to school, or maybe
you'll realize you don't need to.

~~~
space_fountain
Sorry for the very late reply. My worry is that the type of companies I'd like
to work for don't really seem inclined to take me right now.

------
Simpliplant
FetLife ([https://fetlife.com](https://fetlife.com)) | REMOTE | Product
Designer

More about FetLife: \- Largest kinky social network this side of the Milky Way
\- Nearly 6 million members and growing every day \- We grew 100% by word-of-
mouth \- A top 600 website in most English speaking countries \- Serve over a
couple of billion requests a month

More info about the role: [https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/4904-product-
designer](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/4904-product-designer)

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris, France |
Full-time ONSITE | Machine Learning Engineer (VISA sponsorship)

• Click prediction: How do you accurately predict if the user will click on an
ad in less than a millisecond? Thankfully, you have billions of data points to
help you.

• Recommender systems: A standard SVD works well. But what happens when you
have to choose the top products amongst hundreds of thousands for every user,
2 billion times per day, in less than 50ms?

• Auction theory: In a second-price auction, the theoretical optimal is to bid
the expected value. But what happens when you run 15 billion auctions per day
against the same competitors?

• Explore/exploit: It's easy, UCB and Thomson sampling have low regret. But
what happens when new products come and go and when each ad displayed changes
the reward of each arm?

• Offline testing: You can always compute the classification error on model
predicting the probability of a click. But is this really related to the
online performance of a new model?

• Optimization: Stochastic gradient descent is great when you have lots of
data. But what do you do when all data are not equal and you must distribute
the learning over several hundred nodes?

Missions of the team in more details: [http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Software-E...](http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Software-Engineer-in-Machine-Learning.pdf)

Feel free to drop us a line at rndrecruitment[@]criteo.com =)

------
egillie
Flexport | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-Site

Flexport is a platform for global trade in an industry that comprises 12% of
the global GDP. We are building products that are enabling anyone to
participate in trade regardless of geographic, regulatory or logistical
boundaries By dramatically simplifying the process of importing goods from
overseas, we aim to empower a new generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from
the wonders of international trade.

To keep up with our 20% MoM growth in this multi-trillion-dollar industry and
international expansion, we’re growing our team by ~3 engineers per month in
our downtown SF HQ. Check us out if you:

-Care about the real world functionality of your programming

-Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that releases new code multiple times per day

-Take a product-first approach to building software

-Have a desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase operational capacity

Our stack: React + Rails + Postgres with some Python sneaking in.

Want to learn more? Email moira@flexport.com or check out our site
[https://www.flexport.com/careers/department/engineering](https://www.flexport.com/careers/department/engineering)

------
jgoldsmith
Tetra (YC W17) | Founding iOS Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-
time | $80k-$140k + 0.5 - 3.0%

Tetra is looking for product engineers to join our team of 3. Tetra is an AI
notetaker for phone calls. Our mission is to use speech recognition and NLP to
help teams be more creative and get more done. We're solving a tier one
problem for millions of information workers, while helping bring
conversational speech recognition to human parity.

Why you should join: \- We're a product-oriented company with research-grade
deep learning at the core. \- We just graduated from Y Combinator and have
raised a seed round from great angels and VCs \- This is a great opportunity
to help shape direction of the product and get early stage equity.

Email founders@asktetra.com with your resume and GitHub.

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco, CA --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Senior Backend Engineer (REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/463B843754](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/463B843754)

* Senior Frontend Engineer (REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/0BE3FFDE8C](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/0BE3FFDE8C)

Come change how 6.5+ million US students learn Math, Language Arts, Social
Studies and much more. Use data, advanced type systems, great product design
and deep pedagogy to change lives.

World class, tight-knit colocated + distributed engineering team in
continental US. One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products out there,
100% of backend and tools are in Haskell.

Big presence and stewardship of the Open Source community.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is a venture funded, revenue generating Series-A
YCombinator/ImagineK12 2013 startup.

Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, FlowType, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
brdd
Conduit | Back-end software engineer (Python) | Cambridge, MA / Boston, MA |
Full time, ONSITE

[https://conduithq.com](https://conduithq.com)

In a nutshell, we're building personal relationship management software for
professional networkers, small business leaders, and anyone who wants to
organize the people, relationships, and interactions in their lives.

Driving all of Conduit is the Conduit Personal Graph, a powerful graph model
of a person's relationships and activity-- automatically synced, organized,
and managed. It's the first-- and most comprehensive-- graph of its kind.
Through the Personal Graph, we ingest, process, and surface tens of millions
of data points. That information provides new insight for people looking to
understand their own lives. And we think that's a special thing :)

No legacy: we work with modern technologies. Our core: \- Front-end:
JavaScript (ES6/Babel) React/Redux, Node.js/Express, GraphQL, Apollo, Babel,
Webpack. \- Back-end/data: Python 3, PostgreSQL, Flask, Redis, Pandas/Numpy,
Jupyter. \- Across our stack: Docker, Kubernetes.

For the position: \- This is hire #5 on a tight-knit, VC-backed team. \-
You'll work directly with Python 3 and PostgreSQL. \- Strong compensation
package (actual equity, not options!), flexible vacation policy, technology
budget, occasional team lunches, and more.

More details: [https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118-back-end-developer-
py...](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118-back-end-developer-python)

Email me (CEO) to apply, mention HN: brandon@conduithq.com. Please, no remote,
no recent bootcamp graduates, no recruiters.

------
tapad
Tapad | Unify Life Across Devices | Onsite: New York, NY or Oslo, Norway |
$100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad's list of Priority searches:

Site Reliability Engineer - Cloud (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/hadlum1](http://grnh.se/hadlum1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Data Scientist - Media (NYC): [http://grnh.se/qia7vp1](http://grnh.se/qia7vp1)

Data Scientist - OPTO (NYC): [http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1](http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

VP of Engineering (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/o3lps41](http://grnh.se/o3lps41)

__________________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Mesos, Kafka, Zookeeper

Distributed Databases... Aerospike, Cassandra, Vertica

Distributed Analytics... Hadoop (YARN), Spark 2

Distributed Storage... Ceph, Hadoop (HDFS)

Global Networking... VXLAN, BGP, EVPN, VPLS

------
analyticalspace
Analytical Space Inc | Embedded Systems Engineer or Flight Software Engineer |
Cambridge/Boston, MA | ONSITE, REMOTE analyticalspace.com

Analytical Space (ASI), a venture-backed startup, is developing the 1st
network of small satellites that use laser communication to provide global
data relay services. Initially, our network will connect remote assets in the
air and on the Earth's surface and more than triple data downlink from remote
sensing satellites. At scale, our network will deliver global connectivity at
lower latency than terrestrial fiber optic cables over continental distances.
Currently, the company is on track for the launch of our demo satellite at the
end of this year with multiple beta customers already signed up.

Founded by Harvard students with deep experience in technology and space
policy. The team's background includes stints at NASA, the White House,
Planetary Resources, MIT, CalTech, Florida Tech and Harvard.

Job Description: Analytical Space is seeking an Embedded Systems Engineer or
Flight Software Engineer who will be part of a small team to write software
used to operate and manage computing resources on a 6U cubesat. You will be in
charge of designing and implementing mission planning software on a FreeRTOS
microcontroller interact with hardware and other subsystems of the spacecraft.

Responsibilities: Develop reliable mission planning software to command and
manage all other hardware and subsystems of the spacecraft Design house-
keeping software for fault mitigation, detection, and resolution Write well-
structured and performant RTOS and Linux based software for embedded systems
(AVR32, ARM, x86) Work with other engineers to test your code, and set up
automatic testing

Basic Qualifications: Experience in C and C++ for embedded systems Ability to
prototype systems in Python to test out designs Strong debugging and unit
testing skills

Preferred Skills/We'd like to see: Good Dev-ops skills, continuous integration
and testing experience Experience with RS-422, RS-485, CAN, I2C, network
programming Experience developing RTOS applications or bare-metal programming
Experience writing linux device drivers for hardware is a plus

Bonus/Not required but nice to have: Experience writing in Rust Written code
that has flown in space (and worked properly!)

~~~
maxmonlt
Do you consider remote offshore candidates?

------
charlesgo
Alan | Paris, France | ONSITE, VISA | Full-stack software engineers |
jobs.alan.eu

We’re Alan, the first new health insurance in France in the past 30 years.

Some info about us (we raised 12m€ in seed last October):

\- [https://blog.alan.eu/alan-the-first-digital-health-
insurance...](https://blog.alan.eu/alan-the-first-digital-health-insurance-
company-in-france-59351fe3a411)

\- [https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/24/alan-wants-to-turn-
health-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/24/alan-wants-to-turn-health-
insurance-into-software-as-a-service/)

We're seeing strong growth, with 10s of companies signed every week and a
perennial business model.

We are looking to grow our engineering team (which includes French and
Americans), with people from diverse horizons.

Our process includes a a couple chats with the CTO and an engineer, then a
full day of work with the team at the office in the liveliest neighborhood in
Paris.

Together we can change the way people experience healthcare.

Contact us on jobs.alan.eu or at jobs@alan.eu

~~~
justboxing
No english job descriptions on [http://jobs.alan.eu](http://jobs.alan.eu) ?

------
The_Sponge
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Charlotte, LA | Full Time, ONSITE |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 70 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress.

We're growing very rapidly right now, and have tons of opportunities for
people to solve hard problems while helping people grow their financial
progress. Let's unpack that:

Opportunities: On the backend, we're transitioning to a microservice based
environment based on Scala/JVM, using Twitter-born libraries such as Finagle.
We're also unifying our data model into GraphQL to help bring separate but
related services and verticals together. On the frontend, we're rebuilding our
various components in React using modern web technologies while still keeping
an emphasis on stability. We also have data teams using BigQuery and Kafka to
injest and understand. We're also hiring security engineering, test
engineering, machine learning engineering and basically any other position you
might expect to find at an optimistically growing company. All of that
combined means that whatever your technical passion, we probably have a spot
for you to contribute!

Financial Progress: Honestly, this is the best part. I know working at every
company has its ups and downs, but at the end of the day, being able to say
"My work helps people. When they thrive, so do we." is fantastic. When our
users grow financially, they start migrating to better financial products to
suit their new needs, and we want to be there the whole way to guide them.

We have a lot to do, and a lot to solve, and we'd like help!
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Channable is a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies
to all big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites
etc.) We also optimize and synchronize product data, offers and orders on the
various platforms.

We currently have two open positions:

1\. for a Backend Engineer 2\. for a DevOps Engineer

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Scala (Apache Spark), Haskell, PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible and Ember.js

We process millions of products per day and offer technically interesting and
challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and skilled engineers to
join our team in the city center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

------
shitals
Want to work on AI + Robotics at Microsoft Research, Redmond, WA? Does Aerial
robotics, Unreal engine, physics, building low level firmwares excites you?
You will need to have demonstrable great C++ coding chops, passion for
tinkering, ability to get into unknown areas fast and great CS algorithms
design skills. Any experience with Unreal Engine, Unity, Physics engines,
robotics, drones, firmwares, deep learning etc would be big plus as well. We
have already shipped AirSim[1] and we are excited to take it to next level and
advance state of the art in reinforcement learning among other things!

The position requires US work authorization and interviews would be in-person
at Redmond, WA. Please send resumes at shitals@micro####.com.

[1] [https://github.com/microsoft/airsim](https://github.com/microsoft/airsim)

------
riobennin
Crossroads Ops | US | DevOps Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.crossroadsops.com](https://www.crossroadsops.com)

We're a boutique consultancy specializing in high-security deployments. We
implement fully managed AWS environments for our clients to help them meet
various compliance requirements, such as PCI, HIPAA, FedRAMP, etc.

We aim to implement all the best automation practices available to allow us to
efficiently manage many dynamic environments. We focus on truly secure
methodologies and abhor security theater!

You'll be joining a tight-knit team and have a flexible schedule with a remote
work environment.

For more information check our our application: [https://crossroads-
ops.breezy.hr/p/a8cac3ffa5b8](https://crossroads-ops.breezy.hr/p/a8cac3ffa5b8)

We look forward to hearing from you!

~~~
flypunk
Will you consider overseas remote employees?

------
justboxing
Hi, I'm manually curating the VISA OK i.e. Work Visa / Work Permit Sponsorship
Jobs in this thread and posting them at

[http://www.visaok.in/](http://www.visaok.in/)

The vast majority of employers aren't strictly adhering to @xando's regex and
I've come to terms with manually curating and posting the VISA OK Jobs 1 by 1
for now. Please bear with me -- all VISA OK Jobs listed here will be listed on
[http://visaok.in/](http://visaok.in/) in about 2 to 3 days.

If you are a job seeker looking for a WORK VISA, feel free to let me know what
changes and updates you'd like to see on the site. Bug reports also welcome.

email: theblogdoctor @ gmail

------
orlandpm
Tachyus | San Mateo, CA or Houston, TX | ONSITE | Full-Time | Scientific
Software Engineer | [http://www.tachyus.com/](http://www.tachyus.com/)

Tachyus creates technology to optimize energy production for the oil and gas
industry. With Tachyus software, petroleum engineers integrate all relevant
data sources in real-time to explore millions of scenarios and identify the
optimal operational and development plans resulting in 10%+ increases in net
present value of their assets. Our Scientific Software Engineers use the F#
programming language to bring our latest scientific research to production.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tachyus/aa682cc3-94f6-428c-9b29-2e3fcb...](https://jobs.lever.co/tachyus/aa682cc3-94f6-428c-9b29-2e3fcb96e0bd)

------
rwhitman
ZehnerGroup [http://www.zehnergroup.com/](http://www.zehnergroup.com/) | Los
Angeles, CA or Lima, Peru or Remote | Python/Flask + DevOps Engineer, Django /
Python Engineer, Magento 2 Engineer, Full-stack & Shopify Web Developer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

ZehnerGroup is a design / build agency in Los Angeles, California. We have an
awesome team filled with smart, fun, creative people. Our client projects
range from high-profile, complex systems running on tech such Django/Python,
Flask, Node, React, Laravel, Docker, AWS, iOS/Swift, Android and more to
start-up consumer fashion & lifestyle e-commerce in Shopify, Wordpress and
Magento.

We have multiple opportunities for Django/Python developers in our new office
in Lima, Peru or remote (within a 4 hr time difference of Los Angeles) and are
actively looking for talented engineers with DevOps experience (AWS, Docker,
Chef, Circle CI, Ansible), Magento 2 experience to work with us remotely.

Well-rounded developers in Los Angeles with pixel-perfect frontend and
Shopify, or full-stack PHP skills are encouraged to reach out for full-time
roles in our Culver City office.

For more info you can reach out to me direct at rwhitman+hn@zehnergroup.com .
Or fill out an application here:
[http://zehnergroup.jazz.co/apply](http://zehnergroup.jazz.co/apply)

------
ngtvspc
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | Product Manager, API Engineer, Python Engineers,
Customer Success Managers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

SimpleLegal is YC-backed, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time founders
in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house legal
department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

Our stack: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Postgres, React, JQuery.

API Engineer: Mid to senior engineer with experience working/designing APIs
(experience with Python and Django REST Framework a plus).

Python Engineer: Mid to senior Python engineer. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Really looking for someone to shape best practices and engineering
standards as we grow the team.

Customer Success Managers (CSMs): Our CSMs are the first level of
communication to customers in need of support. The CSMs analyze issues logged
by customers, leverage product expertise and share best practices to help
establish our place at the top of the legal technology space.

Also hiring in many other customer facing roles: Sales Development,
Implementation, and Customer Support. More Info, jobs and application:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, San Francisco |
FULL-TIME ONSITE REMOTE VISA | [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. We build solutions that empower merchants no matter what their size is.
Our product help merchants who are just starting as well as established brands
that need a solution that can scale with their traffic. We're always working
on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to reach their audience and
help them make data driven decisions. Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails
running on a stack composed of Docker, Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data
infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper and we use PySpark and Sklearn for
our data modeling and machine learning tasks. If you're interested in building
tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a look at who we are and what we're
doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

------
sireetorn
Jetabroad (Thailand) | International Senior Software Engineer | Bangkok,
Thailand | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa / Work-Permit / Relocation | Salary USD
80K |

Airfares are hard, we tackle the hardest part, multi-city up to 10 legs long.
Think exponential search space, fuzzy constraints, and constantly changing
variables. We're looking for both front-end and back-end developers to work on
our user-experience and search platform respectively.

Bangkok offers a great place to live with a great standard of living at low
cost. Our offices are in the heart of the city overlooking the green of the
Netherlands embassy on Wireless Road.

Check out details at [https://lnkd.in/f499hJY](https://lnkd.in/f499hJY) We are
predominantly built with .NET, but language proficiency is not how we hire -
fundamentals always win the day.

Here is our Thailand website
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/) And,
this is our main website
[https://www.jetabroad.com.au/](https://www.jetabroad.com.au/)

Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style
programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out
Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer.

------
airesume
* Machine Learning/Deep Learning Professional | Global but we are based in the USA | 110% REMOTE :) | [https://airesume.com](https://airesume.com)

* Data Scientist | Global but we are based in the USA | 110% REMOTE :) | [https://airesume.com](https://airesume.com)

* Content Marketer | Global but we are based in the USA | 110% REMOTE :) | [https://airesume.com](https://airesume.com)

* Growth Professional | Global but we are based in the USA | 110% REMOTE :) | [https://airesume.com](https://airesume.com)

* Amazing Graphic Designer | Global but we are based in the USA | 110% REMOTE :) | [https://airesume.com](https://airesume.com)

We are a small team of developers/engineers focused on revolutionizing the way
people find and get jobs using artificial intelligence. We all know getting
jobs is going to get tougher and one day we will be competing against AI so
help us build an AI that can level the playing field for humans! We already
have an amazing product and your skills will help us make it even greater!

Get in on the ground floor of an amazing opportunity to work with a great team
of developers and engineers while still being able to work on your own side
projects and explore/expand your expertise anyway you want, your growth is our
goal! We encourage people to continue learning and we pay for it!

Take a vacation ANYTIME for as long as you like, PAID! We encourage digital
nomadship (whether for a few weeks, months or even years if you like) as often
as you want! We also have families so staying put is cool too, but we have
traveled with kids before and highly recommend it!

Please email jobs@airesume.com with your resume and why you are interested in
[a.i.] RESUME as well as a cool story you can share! Impressing us is always a
plus :)

No matter what happens we wish you good luck with your job search!

~~~
thecrazyone
just curious, how's it even viable (for the company) with paid vacation for
years? Or is that like a honeypot (to weed out bad / insufficient motivation)?

~~~
seattle_spring
They're encouraging working remote indefinitely, not taking a vacation.

------
roddylindsay
Hustle | Software Engineer | San Francisco and New York | ONSITE

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
across the country with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach
their supporters. By facilitating two-way conversations, Hustle’s clients
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and even
millions of people.

Our clients include Planned Parenthood, Human Rights Campaign, political
campaigns (including the Bernie Sanders campaign last year) and dozens of
universities. It's 48 times more effective than making phone calls.

See a recent article about us in The Hill: "Left Finds New Online Tools To
Fight Trump": [http://thehill.com/policy/technology/320195-left-finds-
new-o...](http://thehill.com/policy/technology/320195-left-finds-new-online-
tools-to-fight-trump)

We use JavaScript, React, React Native and Node.js through out our stack. It's
a stack that heavily rewards generalists that just want to ship things.

Hustle was started by engineers from Facebook and MongoDB and is backed by top
VC firms including Social Capital and Index Ventures.

Please apply on our site to learn more about us and our growing team of 34!

[https://hustle.com/careers/](https://hustle.com/careers/)

~~~
dance2die
Where is Hustle located in NY? Thanks.

------
joshpadnick
Gruntwork | DevOps Engineer | Anywhere | REMOTE
[http://www.gruntwork.io/](http://www.gruntwork.io/)

At Gruntwork, we offer DevOps as a Service. That means we help companies
figure out how to do all the steps that come after writing code. How do you
test that code? How do you deploy it? How do you monitor it? How do you keep
it secure?

It turns out that many, many companies are are struggling with these
questions, and we need to grow our company to keep up with demand. We are
distributed (work from anywhere), bootstrapped (no investor pressure), family-
friendly (no crazy hours), trying to build a diverse team (people of all
backgrounds, genders, races, cultures, and ethnicities are welcome), and
profitable (we work with some of the biggest brands in the world).

We're looking for a senior or veteran full-stack engineer interested in
engineering a fundamentally better DevOps experience to join as the 4th member
of the team/employee #2. If that's you, email us at careers@gruntwork.io.

For more info, see the blog post we wrote when we were looking for employee
#1: [https://blog.gruntwork.io/gruntwork-is-hiring-devops-
enginee...](https://blog.gruntwork.io/gruntwork-is-hiring-devops-
engineers-c268513a0b5a)

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Android | San Francisco | ONSITE VISA SALARY:130k-175kUSD
[https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers
discover and consume premium studio content. Some of our studio partners
include MGM, Lionsgate and Paramount.

We offer very competitive base salary & a performance-based bonus plan, stock
options, full medical, dental & vision, catered lunch, gym subsidies and your
choice of hardware. Learning is a huge part of our culture and we frequently
help non-engineers learn basic programming skills. In addition to generating
healthy revenue, we recently closed a $20M Series C round.

As a Senior Android Engineer you will work on a highly rated app, with
millions of active users and help redefine how long form content gets consumed
on mobile. The ideal candidate loves working on consumer products, has at
least six years of industry experience, three of which on Android directly and
obsesses over UI/UX. A technical leadership roles is also available for the
right candidates. Apply directly at
[http://grnh.se/c4p8uk1](http://grnh.se/c4p8uk1) or email me and mentioned HN
if you'd like to chat first.

We have a lot more positions open beyond Android, see
[https://tubitv.com/static/careers](https://tubitv.com/static/careers).
Unfortunately we cannot offer positions outside San Francisco and Beijing.

------
ianl
Manifold | Backend API Engineers and CLI Engineers | Halifax, NS | Remote,
Fulltime, [https://www.manifold.co](https://www.manifold.co)

At Manifold, we help developers discover and use innovative tools and
technologies; so you can focus on building, not managing, your applications.
Each new cloud service we use today introduces complexity in the form of
another bill, account to manage, credential to secure, and code to deploy.

Today we’re solving this problem through Torus and the Manifold platform.
Torus simplifies your development workflow by enabling you to store, share,
and organize secrets across services and environments. While, Manifold allows
you to build and offer cloud services to developers without having to worry
about billing, identity, and credential distribution (An example of one such
service: JawsDB).

We’re a small, remote-friendly venture-backed company based in Halifax, Canada
with teams in Toronto and San Francisco. With a shared passion for making
developers lives easier and our backgrounds reflect that, having worked at the
likes of Red Hat, Heroku, and Salesforce.

Apply for the Backend / API Engineer at
[https://jobs.alongside.com/details/backend--api-
engineer/160...](https://jobs.alongside.com/details/backend--api-
engineer/160330)

Apply for CLI and Integrations Engineer at
[https://jobs.alongside.com/details/cli-and-integrations-
engi...](https://jobs.alongside.com/details/cli-and-integrations-
engineer/160892)

------
stefanatfrg
Fraugster | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | onsite, full-time, VISA,
[https://fraugster.com](https://fraugster.com)

We're building a distributed system for detecting credit card fraud in
realtime. All our internal services have been built from scratch in Golang and
we're using kubernetes for orchestration. Ideally you've got 4+ years
experience in startups running production infrastructure and you've built
something from scratch.

Requirements:

    
    
        - Experience with Go/Golang, and perhaps C/C++, rust, or similar languages
        - Knowledge of algorithms & data structures 
        - Interest in distributed systems & databases 
        - Docker, kubernetes & linux development exp.
        - TCP/IP, HTTP2, GRPC & BGP protocols knowledge a big plus
        - Experience with monitoring, testing & performance tuning
    

Some technologies we use are: postgres, kafka, prometheus & ELK, we don't
expect candidates to meet 100% of our requirements, a proven ability to learn
and adapt is sufficient.

You will be one of the first 10 engineers and can expect lots of
responsibility to match a competitive salary. Send your CV and cover letter
to: stefan < at > fraugster - dot - com

------
camerond
Carnegie Mellon University | Cloud Education Research Programmer | Pittsburgh,
PA | Full-time, Onsite

The Computer Science Department is seeking a Cloud Education Research
Programmer to work on an exciting new opportunity. You will be working with
Prof. Majd Sakr, who with his team developed a project-based online Cloud
Computing course. You are responsible for developing new projects using the
Google Cloud Platform (GCP) and will be responsible for maintaining,
enhancing, testing, and debugging the web-based applications that are used to
administer projects of the online Cloud Computing course and other CMU CS
courses.

* Design and implement educational projects to run on cloud infrastructure. Migrate existing projects from Amazon Web Services (AWS) or Microsoft Azure to the Google Cloud Platform.

* Developing the front-end application through which projects are developed and students complete projects.

* Experience with Cloud platforms preferable – GCP, Azure, or Amazon Web Services (AWS).

* Experience with Django, Bootstrap, ReactJS, and JavaScript charting libraries is highly desired.

Learn more and apply at
[https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2005...](https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2005738)

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software/Embedded Systems Engineer | Plano, TX
(Dallas, TX, DFW) | Onsite Only |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily NXP Kinetis parts.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Happy 4th of July!!!

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
jpcody
Software Engineer | Blackbaud | Austin, TX | Onsite (Relocation Available)

\--

Solve hard problems that truly matter with a team that's smart, experienced,
and kind. What problems? Help kids afford college by making it easier for them
to find and receive scholarships.

\--

The Job: You'll be writing vanilla JS, React, HTML, CSS, and wiring things to
Rails on the back-end. More technical details forthcoming—read on.

The Department: We're a 4-member product engineering team within a 13-member
engineering department

Technical Details: Rails, React, AWS, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Cassandra,
Redis, Memcached, and some internal tooling in Go

The Interview Process: You'll talk to me (Product Engineering Manager), then
our CTO, do some remote coding to chat code, come on-site and pair, meet the
team, and meet a founder.

\--

You're pragmatic, smart, work well with others, and take ownership of features
from planning to production. Preferably, you're proficient with some of our
technical stack, and you'll make the entire team better as an individual
contributor, a teacher, and an occasional foil.

We take a lot of pride in accomplishing disproportionately big tasks, and to
do that we treat engineers like professionals with clear expectations and
regular feedback. And we're kind, respectful, and obsessed with the customer
experience along the way.

\--

joshua.cody@blackbaud.me

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How does Blue Apron's retention compare to others'?
      - Where do ex-Chipotle customers go?
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

…through an analytics platform we build in-house.

We’re a 14-person team comprising mostly senior engineers and data scientists.
11 of us are technical, and 4 have PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist
      - Data Journalist
      - Heads of Marketing/CS/Editorial/Design
      - Product Designer
      - Research Analyst
      - Software Engineer (frontend/backend/data; mid-to-senior+)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Submit directly [3] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[3]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
dogas
ConvertKit | Senior Full-stack Rails Engineer | REMOTE, www.convertkit.com

The engineers at ConvertKit are smart, highly motivated and highly productive
developers who care greatly about the craft of coding. We champion learning,
bettering ourselves, and teaching to the rest of the team.

 _About ConvertKit_

    
    
      * We are a fully remote company, scattered across 8 states and 4 countries.
      * Bootstrapped, profitable, and growing very (very!) quickly. [1]
      * We put a high emphasis on work / life balance, and we value and strive for 40 hour work weeks. There aren't set hours, but there's a lot to get done!
      * We have a positive, vibrant, and genuine culture. [2]
      * Working with Nathan Barry is super awesome!!
      

_About the role_

    
    
      * You'll be part of our awesome engineering team, helping to build our product. We primarily use Rails, Mysql, Redis and Sidekiq to get the job done. 
      * We're facing real (fun) scaling challenges because of our incredible growth. Ideally

you've been there, done that before. * We're also looking for someone who
cares deeply about writing clean, maintainable, well-tested code, and
generally tends to leave code in a better state than when you encounter it.

 _Requirements_

    
    
      * Significant (5+ years) full-stack Rails experience and scaling a Rails app for rapid growth.
      * We don't have a separate infrastructure team.  You must be comfortable with helping to run, scale, troubleshoot and maintain a large production app that sends 250+ Million emails a month.
    

More info + how to apply here:
[https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/466250](https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/466250)

[1]:
[https://convertkit.baremetrics.com/](https://convertkit.baremetrics.com/)

[2]: [https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-
place](https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-place)

~~~
itamarst
FYI formatting is a little messed up.

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Multiple Positions | On-site - Full-time | $90k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
How quickly is UberEATS growing on a restaurant-by-restaurant basis vs
Grubhub?) We’re a profitable company that is growing quickly and have hundreds
of clients across major financial institutions and corporations. Our office is
in Midtown and we offer full benefits.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Site Reliability Engineer

We’re looking for a SRE that will support enterprise level applications hosted
in the cloud. You need to have extensive experience in web application
development and exposure to Amazon Web Services, Redshift and Postgres.
Experience with container management and micro-services architectures such as
Docker is a requirement. Enthusiasm for security best practices is a major
plus.

Back-End Data Engineer

We're looking for a back-end engineer that can streamline our data collection
process. You will design and implement systems that collect data from websites
and make it available to our customers on our platform. You will have
experience in Python and familiarity with the DOM and tools for parsing the
DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup.

Director of Marketing

We’re looking for a Director of Marketing that can help position our product
and generate new qualified leads. You will help deliver our story, vision and
product innovation resulting in increased coverage and awareness globally. The
ideal candidate will have at least three years of experience marketing a SaaS
product. Expertise in public relations, branding and using marketing analytics
to make data-driven decisions is essential.

=== Interested? ===

Interested in any of these positions? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com
with Hacker News and the position title in the subject line.

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

------
jeffkeeling
Full-stack Developer & Designer | HigherMe (YC W2015 & 43North 2016) |
[https://higherme.com](https://higherme.com) | Boston, MA, Buffalo, NY, San
Francisco, CA | REMOTE/ONSITE | Full-time

HigherMe is removing the grind of finding and staffing hourly jobs. Job-
seekers only have to fill out one application for thousands of jobs positions.
They don’t even have to apply for jobs themselves as employers can reach out
instead. Our platform helps both sides in this process with features like
text-to-apply and job interview scheduling while employers can easily keep
track of applicants all the way to the on-boarding process.

Our engineering department is looking for a mid/senior-level full-stack
developer to begin work on a set of custom features requested by a client. Our
codebase consists of React.js and PHP Laravel.

We are also seeking a designer who is able to handle both the UI and UX side
of things. This position would involve crafting marketing materials, landing
pages, and app flow. The designer will end up dictating a huge portion of our
site's look, feel, and branding.

We’ll start the interview process with a phone interview followed by video
interviews with other relevant members of the team.

Apply on Angelist: Full-stack developer:
[https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235702-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235702-full-stack-developer)
Designer: [https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235708-ui-ux-
designer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235708-ui-ux-designer)

~~~
The_DaveG
Giving this an up vote for putting 43North on the same line as YC :-)

I didn't have a horse in the race in 2016, but I've been happy to see you guys
do so well over the past ~year. Every time I see you growing it makes me
smile!

------
neftaly
Auckland, New Zealand | REMOTE | VISA

\---

# Conqa

* Senior backend Javascript or Clojure developer (Lambda, Datomic, Node)

* Full time - salary (90-100k NZD) & equity negotiable

* Remote or on-site (Auckland, New Zealand)

* International / visa applicants considered

* Functional programming experience preferred (Clojure, Haskell, Erlang, etc)

\---

We're a web & mobile start-up, based in the construction industry. Our product
is essentially Git for the physical world, built on a blockchain, and backed
by AWS.

Please send your CV and/or GitHub to jobs@conqa.nz. No recruiters, please.

------
ciju
ActiveSphere | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer

We're a software consulting company. Most of our current work is in JavaScript
(React, Angular 2, TypeScript), but we have written code in Elxir, Go, Ruby,
Erlang, Haskell, Scheme, Elisp, D3. A sample set of client projects can be
found here
[http://www.activesphere.com/portfolio.html](http://www.activesphere.com/portfolio.html)

Apart from client work, we have built a tunneling solution in Go, TypeScript
emacs mode (referred from TypeScript site), a font converter in Haskell, a
DynamoDB emulator in Ruby, a remote debugger (in JavaScript, and Go), a
Youtube annotation extension in JavaScript and more.

We are looking for colleagues, who would like to have a job where tinkering is
encouraged. We are not about building products, but tools and experiments.

Please visit [http://www.activesphere.com](http://www.activesphere.com) to
learn more about us.

The interview process usually involves a programming problem followed by a few
rounds of telephonic/in-person conversations. If interested, please reach out
to us at career[at]activesphere.com.

------
famousactress
Elation Health | San Francisco, CA | Full time | REMOTE | Engineering |
[http://elationhealth.com](http://elationhealth.com)

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible.

We've got a number of roles available in engineering, product, design, sales,
and customer experience. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our engineering
positions. We're looking for a front-end focused developer to join our SF
team, and also have a pretty interesting opening for a more senior backend /
systems-design focused engineer to help us with a number of interoperability
and data challenges. That position is available to folks in SF or REMOTE in
the US.

Stack is Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS/Elasticsearch/Redis/AWS. Team culture is
awesome. High empathy, low ego. Lots of interactions with passionate users,
and generally in the company of people who care a lot about the quality of the
product experience.

Apply online or reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! Also, I'm usually remote from my home in the San Diego area but I'm
in SF for the next couple of weeks so if anyone's interested in Elation
specifically or healthcare startups in general (I've been doing those since
'99 or so), I'm particularly available to grab coffee and meet folks. Contact
info's in profile.

------
tr90814
Farewill | Full-stack Software Engineer (React/Node.js) | London, UK | Full
time, ONSITE

We are hiring a Full-stack Software Engineer (React/Node.js) with experience
working on e-commerce platform(s) at scale, driven to build products that make
a difference.

Since launching in November of 2016 we've grown rapidly and are soon to be the
largest will writer in England and Wales - we're not content with that though,
looking to expand into further territories and other areas of the death
industry in the coming months.

Last month we topped Product Hunt
([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/farewill](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/farewill))
and Designer News ([https://www.designernews.co/stories/84813-rebranding-
death--...](https://www.designernews.co/stories/84813-rebranding-death--
farewill)).

Oh, and we've already had over £10 million left for charities on our platform
too which is a nice bonus!

Either message me or apply here:
[https://farewill.com/careers](https://farewill.com/careers)

------
somberi
Jio Money. Bangalore, India. Many Positions - focus is on cryptocurrency and
distributed databases. Full time.

We launched 6 months ago and are the top trending app in the Finance section
in play store. Approx 30 Million downloads.

The problem scope is large, complex and fascinating problem to crack.

The potential to bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what
excited me to work on this.

In this iteration I am looking to hire functional programmers, data platform
engineers and project managers who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

On a side note and for the readers outside India : It also helps to note that
Jio, which is our cellular telephony play, launched around the same time, now
is the world's largest cellular data network (pumping 22,000 TB per day) and
on-boards a million customers a day! We now have 120 million subscribers (in
~6 months).

~~~
srean
Hey Somberi, the term "functional programmers" could be confusing.

~~~
somberi
Fair point. To be clear - Programmers familiar in Clojure, Erlang, etc.

------
eatonphil
Linode | Software Developer | Python, Perl | ONSITE: Philadelphia | Full-time
| [https://www.linode.com/careers](https://www.linode.com/careers)

Linode | Front-end Developer | Javascript | ONSITE: Philadelphia | Full-time |
[https://www.linode.com/careers](https://www.linode.com/careers)

Obligatory marketing copy: Linode was launched in June of 2003 by founder
Christopher S. Aker. Initial development took about 6 months. Linode was ahead
of its time and helped define the cloud hosting industry, and continues to be
a leader in virtualization hosting.

Check out the (open source) work we're doing on the replacement for our
classic frontend [0] and get a glimpse at the work we're doing on spicing up
our API [1]. Contact info is in my profile if you'd like to chat!

[0] [https://github.com/linode/manager](https://github.com/linode/manager)

[1]
[https://developers.linode.com/v4/introduction](https://developers.linode.com/v4/introduction)

------
nescafenes
Fullstack Developer Javascript developer | London | Contract (6 months) and
Permanent role.

YLD is a fast-growing, London-based software engineering consultancy
passionate about enabling digital transformations for Enterprise companies. We
are a strong proponent of continuous delivery and rigorous testing practices,
and we help our customers move towards modern best-practices with minimal
risk. We educate, co-develop, and automate, passing on our expertise to our
customers’ development teams in the process.

You will have experience in many of the following technologies: Node.js,
JavaScript, HTML, CSS, various front-end frameworks (e.g. Angular, React,
etc.) and an understanding of back-end architecture, scalability and
deployments (even if in languages other than Node.js); .NET and Java are
advantageous.

Pair programming, continuous delivery, test driven development, and
incremental design should be second nature to you; writing code without tests
should be unthinkable.

You have a real passion for software development, having contributed to open-
source projects and written or spoken in public about your work. You are an
active learner, and a good teacher.

Please email: nesrine@yld.io

------
uaydin
HomeAway ([https://www.homeaway.com](https://www.homeaway.com)) | Software
Tools Engineer | Austin, TX

HomeAway (An Expedia company) is looking for two full-time Software Tools
Engineers to join our team. We’re on the lookout for great minds that can help
us continue to transform the travel industry.

As a part of the Development Tools team in HomeAway, we provide, develop, and
maintain the tools that HomeAway Engineers use to turn ideas into real code in
real products in the real world. We continually work to streamline and
automate the software development process at HomeAway so that engineers can
focus on turning good ideas into good software. Please note that this is a
software engineering role, not (dev)ops. All positions offer a competitive
base salary, annual bonus and comprehensive benefits. Our process is: 1 hour
culture & technical phone screen -> 4~ hours of on-site interview -> offer.

To apply, please email me at uaydin(at)homeaway(dot)com or visit:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?34ZIJiwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?34ZIJiwh)

~~~
mathman3141
I'm interested in HomeAway in another capacity (but still in the Austin
office.) May I email you concerning the capacity I am interested in?

------
cpeth
Millennium Health | Senior Software Engineer, Front End | San Diego, CA |
ONSITE | [http://www.millenniumhealth.com/](http://www.millenniumhealth.com/)
| Salary: 115K-135K

At Millennium Health we are launching our next wave of genetic testing
products and we need your help to provide the customer with an exceptional
experience.

We are looking for an experienced Angular developer to lead our UI development
effort.

Current front-end stack is Angular 4 with TypeScript, Bootstrap, Angular
Material, NgRX Store / Effects

On the server side we are using C# .NET Core 1.1 in Docker containers deployed
on AWS Elastic Container Service

We have a fun and flexible work environment, passionate and experienced team,
comprehensive benefit package, 3 weeks vacation + 6 sick days, and great
hardware.

You can apply online here: [https://mh-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseact...](https://mh-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&id=23&jobid=1903)

Alternatively send me your CV directly and mention HN: christian.peth [at]
millenniumhealth.com

------
sometimesjames
Hadean | Systems Programmer | London | ONSITE, VISA

We're looking for a brilliant systems-level implementor to join us in London
who matches ≥6 of the following:

    
    
      • loves C
      • loves Rust
      • has a wide array of ambitious self-directed projects
      • has got their hands dirty writing technically complex systems, such as:
        ◦ a high-performance database/KV store
        ◦ an OS
        ◦ a programming language implementation
      • enjoys writing roughly–performance-optimal code
      • enjoys writing roughly–reliability-optimal code (static/bounded memory allocation)
      • has used EPOLLET
      • has used io_submit + O_DIRECT
      • has bypassed the Linux kernel (for fun and/or profit)
      • has written on top of paravirtualisation APIs
      • enjoys reverse engineering
      • [insert your own comparable points here]
    

Our team runs the gamut — systems, distributed systems, compilers, scientific
computing, professors, famous computer scientists — and is well-funded to
change the landscape of compute. If intrigued, drop us an email with how you
match up to the above list to jobs@hadean.com

------
sometimesjames
Hadean | RESEARCH ENGINEER (Big Data) | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA

Hadean is working to eliminate the barriers to large-scale distributed
compute. We're rethinking every level of the stack, from isolation technology
to zero-allocation networking to distributed datastructures. The applications
of our technology range from financial market prediction and climate modelling
to deep learning and synthetic biology.

What we need from you

    
    
      • Autonomous - Able to construct a case study without supervision
      • Adaptable - Able to learn new domains quickly, like genomics or the intricacies of linear algebra
      • Algorithmic expertise - We are parallelising complex applications, and you will be deciding what data to send, and when.
    

What we can offer you

    
    
      • Interesting problems where you can apply the full range of your CS knowledge and skills 
        ◦ high-level software architecture
        ◦ low-level debugging
        ◦ theoretical understanding of computing
      • Cool environment - We're still very small
      • Impact - Big clients, and every line of code matters
      • Novel work - Solving problems that no one else has been able to
    

If this excites you and you match ≥4 of the following, we’d love to hear from
you:

    
    
      • Loves C, C++, and/or Rust
      • Has a wide array of ambitious, self-directed projects
      • Able to work at various levels of stack, high to low-level
      • Able to reason about the space, time, communication complexity, and requirements of different algorithms
      • Enjoy implementing sophisticated algorithms
      • Solved problems using distributed and/or shared-memory parallelism
      • Enjoy performance optimisation and low-level debugging
    

Drop us an email and tell us how you match up at jobs@hadean.com

~~~
RSchaeffer
Does Hadean have opportunities for part-time students (MRes, in my case)?

~~~
sometimesjames
Sincerest apologies for the delay in response. Are you looking for actual
part-time work or more of an internship?

Send me your CV and I'll see what the team has to say -
james.parker@hadean.com. Look forward to hearing from you!

------
blazonware
Stasis | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE REMOTE |
[https://stasislabs.com](https://stasislabs.com)

Stasis Labs is hiring an experienced infrastructure engineer to help us
improve the quality of medical care through smarter patient monitoring.

Our monitors are currently live in hospitals in India, and are built for a
global distribution. We have teams in Los Angeles, Bangalore, and working
remotely. We just graduated from the first class of the Techstars Healthcare
Accelerator, in Partnership with Cedars-Sinai.

We are looking for someone excited by the idea of building a well-tested,
reliable web infrastructure stack with modern technologies. We're a node.js +
PostgreSQL stack on AWS, currently using Terraform + Capistrano + Sprinkle for
our infrastructure stack.

More details here: [https://angel.co/stasis-labs/jobs/198773-senior-
infrastructu...](https://angel.co/stasis-labs/jobs/198773-senior-
infrastructure-engineer)

If you're interested, please email to careers+software@stasislabs.com

------
willchu
LoadDocs | Frontend Engineering (Mobile and Web - React/React Native) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE, [http://loaddocs.co](http://loaddocs.co)

LoadDocs is building a modern operating system for logistics; our initial
focus is on over-the-road truck freight.

The majority of our team were part of the founding engineering team at
Addepar. We're well funded by 8VC, Goldcrest Capital, and a bunch of great
people who you’ve heard/read about.

Our frontend engineering team needs you. You’ll collaborate closely with our
product team to deliver a world class user experience on the web and mobile.
We use React/React Native for our mobile and web apps. We share a bunch of
code between the two platforms. It’s awesome.

We care more about technical fundamentals than we do with knowledge of a
particular technical stack. It’s very helpful if you have experience with web
frontend frameworks.

If you’re interested, say hello to us at careers@loaddocs.co. We’re based near
Moscone Center in SF. We're always interested in grabbing lunch/coffee/dinner
with cool people and great engineers.

------
Koala_ice
Texas Advanced Computing Center (TACC) | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-Time |
Engineers/Developers/QA |
[https://www.tacc.utexas.edu/about/overview](https://www.tacc.utexas.edu/about/overview)

One of the top supercomputing centers in the world, TACC empowers researchers,
students, and educators working in nearly every field of human endeavour with
powerful computing technologies and innovative software. If you'd like to help
us design faster, more intuitive ways to support research computing, consider
applying for one of our open positions:

\- Data Science Specialist [http://bit.ly/tacc-data-
sci-02](http://bit.ly/tacc-data-sci-02)

\- Collaborative Science Specialist [http://bit.ly/tacc-collab-
sci-01](http://bit.ly/tacc-collab-sci-01)

\- Django Developer - [http://bit.ly/tacc-django-03](http://bit.ly/tacc-
django-03)

\- Python Developer - [http://bit.ly/tacc-python-02](http://bit.ly/tacc-
python-02)

\- Research Software Engineer (Java) - [http://bit.ly/tacc-swe-
java-02](http://bit.ly/tacc-swe-java-02)

\- Research Software Engineer (QA) [http://bit.ly/tacc-eng-
qa-01](http://bit.ly/tacc-eng-qa-01) \- Senior Software Engineer
[http://bit.ly/tacc-sswe-02](http://bit.ly/tacc-sswe-02)

Hiring process: 1. Submit application; 2. Hiring manager call; 3. Phone
Interview; 4. Onsite interview.

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big
problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and
each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

~~~
err4nt
Everything you said was too vague and platitudinous for me to understand what
Okta does, and the copy on the website seems just as vague.

Are you able to clearly explain what Okta does and what skill sets you're
hoping to hire?

~~~
coverband
Not the OP, but 2FA-enabled SSO via SAML, used by most major corps is the
answer. (Sorry for the TLA-filled reply.)

------
arjenschat
Cliperado | Senior Engineers | Amsterdam | FULL TIME , ONSITE, SALARY:
€48k-€60k, cliperado.com - Senior backed engineer - Senior frontend engineer
Cliperado is looking for great engineers, who like to think about why and what
they are building and iterate over the solution a couple of times. To make
something that actually makes sense, both from a user and from a technical
point.

Cliperado wants to make it as easy as possible for user to understand a
service and creators to educate their users.

If you’ve ever created an online service, you know how much work it is to put
screenshots in your documentation. You know it makes your service way easier
to understand, reduces your churn and even increases signups. But it is just
too much manual labor to keep the shots up to date. We are creating a solution
to fix this and it is coming along pretty nicely. Our stack includes PHP,
Python, VueJS, MySQL, Docker, Selenium, Browser Extensions, Bugs, Performance
Issues and a sense of humor.

If you have any questions or you are interested - Please reach out to me
arjen@cliperado.com

------
s3nnyy
Nectar financials | Backend-Engineer, Devops | Remote | Salary: 90k-120k CHF |

Based on NodeJS and Angular we are building a CRM system for wealth management
companies. The product is rather young and the codebase small. We have
employees in Switzerland, the US and Slovenia. Although, remote work is okay,
you should be located close to one of these three offices due to time-zone
issues.

Our hiring process:

1) Resume / code screen

2) Phone call (getting to know each other, technical interview, check of
familiarity and knowledge of Node)

3) Onsite (half a day)

Send a mail with a short intro about yourself (video or written) OR a Github-
link OR a resume to:

hiring+hn@nectar-financials.tech

------
schlanda
Business Insider | DevOps Engineer, QA Engineer, Javascript Engineer, Backend
Engineer | NYC | Onsite | Fulltime

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider)

Business Insider is growing at a great pace with publishing platforms in many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across Europe and Asia, we are quickly closing in on a billion page
views per month.

Javascript Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/fr...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/front-
end-engineer-dYQmXyjDyr57qmeMg-44q7)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/de...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/devops-
engineer-cNiRlAe_Wr56TeeMg-44q7)

QA Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/qa...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/qa-
engineer-dNzlsQdKqr56lVeMg-44q7)

Backend Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/ba...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/backend-
engineer-bJg9-0r5Kr54yEeMg-44q7)

------
antr
Mercadona | Valencia, Spain | Full-time | ONSITE |
[http://mercadonatech.es](http://mercadonatech.es)

Mercadona is Spain's largest food retailer with EUR 19.8bn in revenues and
over 1,600 stores accross Spain. Mercadona has finally decided to make a firm
commitment to e-commerce. We are setting up a technical team to create a
simple and intuitive experience for our customers and a supply chain that aims
at efficient logistics through technology. We are looking for people with a
desire to undertake a project that everyone will soon feel that belongs to
them.

For this endeavour Mercadona is looking for engineers, product managers, and
designers.

Benefits include:

    
    
      - Equipment provided (MB Pro + enterprise phone)
      - Valencia’s sunny weather ;)
      - Offices in the city center with outstanding views over the Turia river park
      - Continuous learning
      - International environment
      - Competitive salary
      - Juicy internal referral policy
    

Send us an email with your CV to mercadonatech@mercadona.es

------
webo
SupplyPike | Frontend, Backend, Devops Engineers | Fayetteville Arkansas |
ONSITE ([https://supplypike.com/](https://supplypike.com/))

SupplyPike is the fastest growing emerging technology company in Arkansas
focusing on creating new and innovative ways to solve problems in Logistics
and Supply Chain.

More about the role:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByeS3h3e7vQTWGtZZ0RkYmVBaVE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByeS3h3e7vQTWGtZZ0RkYmVBaVE/view)

Some of our stack:
[https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default](https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default)

Frontend: JavaScript, React, Angular, Aurelia, TypeScript, websockets, etc.
Backend: Node.Js, GraphQL, Python, Mongo, Redis, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, Big
Data, etc. Infrastructure: Microservices, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, terraform,
prometheus, etc.

Interview process: 2-3 hour technical interview.

Questions/resumes: kanat [at] casestack.io

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time ONSITE VISA | Full Stack Web Developer |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Supply Chain | Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry.

\- Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

About Nulogy:

We are a Canadian success story. Our story started 15 years ago when four
engineering grads from the University of Waterloo worked on a design project
that grew to become the company. We are now a world-leading provider of
specialized solutions for complex supply-chain challenges. As a company
founded by friends wanting to make a difference, the close relationship
between the founders influence the family-like culture that exists here.

Benefits:

\- Unlimited paid vacation (take as much paid time off as you need, with at
least 2 weeks off a year).

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children.

\- Dev culture is infused with learning; emphasis on clean code, strong
technical practices, and collaboration.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Learn about the Culture: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-
Glassdoor](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Glassdoor)

APPLY AT: nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-Developer

~~~
abmateen
visa-sponsorship or remote possible?

------
Mattso
Osper | Senior Backend Lead | London, UK | FULLTIME, ONSITE

Osper ([https://osper.com](https://osper.com)) is mobile banking for young
people aged 8-18. We give children the power to manage their money, and
parents the confidence to let them. We've already helped tens of thousands of
young people learn what it means to spend and save in the digital world.

We are looking for an experienced backend developer to help take Osper to the
next level by improving our services and capabilities, and mentoring more
junior engineers. Our infrastructure is built on python (2 and 3) and Flask;
postgresql and dynamo db; docker/ECS for deployment. We integrate with quite a
few third-parties for transaction processing/card payments/subscriptions/kyc
checks etc.

Compensation: £65,000 - £80,000

Apply at
[https://osper.workable.com/jobs/415580](https://osper.workable.com/jobs/415580)
or feel free to contact me directly with questions.

------
xycodex
AWS EC2 Container Services | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time,
Onsite |
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896)

The Amazon ECS team is looking for Software Engineers to build services that
allow our customers to run, manage, and deploy Docker containers at scale.
This team addresses very unique scaling challenges that directly impact how
developers and organizations consume computing capacity in the cloud.

This is an opportunity to be part of a world-class team in AWS. You will
design and operate distributed, highly available, fault-tolerant systems on a
massive scale. This is a high growth team as we are working in the competitive
and rapidly evolving space of containers and orchestration. You will be
building the future!

To learn more about Amazon EC2 Container Services, visit
[https://aws.amazon.com/ecs](https://aws.amazon.com/ecs)

------
ff_
KSF Media | Fullstack Software Engineer | Helsinki, Finland | ONSITE

KSF Media is not a startup, but a 150 years old end-up. Our five newspapers
are national, regional and local. Four of them are published in Swedish, the
minority language of Finland. Hufvudstadsbladet is our best known brand
[https://www.hbl.fi](https://www.hbl.fi). All of our newspaper titles have
their corresponding digital brands. Our portfolio includes also brands like
Ratata (blogging platform), Faktapp (learning app), plus a few more.

Our digital operations are constantly growing and we are therefore looking for
another Fullstack Developer to join our team of 6. Someone that can add
technical debt to every layer of our stack ;-) Someone that will help us tame
the legacy monoliths (before you ask, it’s Python, PHP, Java, JS, and some
more langs) and write some good, reliable, tested, small new services in the
clouds. For writing the new stuff we're open to everything as long as you
document it and we're able to pair program (currently JS, Python, Clojure, and
I’d love to pair program some Haskell too). The position is full-time.

Watch our short pitch about saving the Media Industry and possibly winning
Nobel Prizes: [https://youtu.be/6Cl92_FYQ8k](https://youtu.be/6Cl92_FYQ8k)

More info about the opening here:
[https://custom.hbl.fi/custom/static/embed/hbl/job-
ad.html](https://custom.hbl.fi/custom/static/embed/hbl/job-ad.html)

Applying:

Humans involved: mail me at fabrizio dot ferrai at ksfmedia dot fi, or DM me
at @fabferrai

No humans involved:
[http://bit.ly/F-kingExcellent](http://bit.ly/F-kingExcellent)

~~~
jacquelineo
Do you sponsor visas?

~~~
ff_
I didn't run this by HR, but I would say it's very likely. Finland in general
is very welcoming for this kind of things, so I don't see any obstacle to it.

But please get in touch so we can figure something out! :)

For more info:
[http://www.migri.fi/working_in_finland/an_employee_and_work/...](http://www.migri.fi/working_in_finland/an_employee_and_work/residence_permit_for_an_employed_person)

~~~
jacquelineo
Thanks for the quick reply! :)

------
tln
TINT | Front End Engineer | [https://www.tintup.com](https://www.tintup.com) |
San Francisco | REMOTE (US/Canada) | $90K - $164K

APPLY HERE: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

We’re looking for a Front End Engineer to join our small 30-person team. We
offer a competitive compensation package, and have a flexible remote work
policy.

Over 5,000 brands use TINT to power their content marketing. We are proudly
profitable, not dependent on investor funding. Every Friday we work on hack
projects that we think will push the business forward. Our current stack is
Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and AWS.

___________________

DETAILS

* on the positions: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

* on TINT company culture: [https://www.tintup.com/about](https://www.tintup.com/about)

* on a few of our customers: [https://www.tintup.com/clients](https://www.tintup.com/clients)

* on what it's like to work here: [https://instagram.com/tint/](https://instagram.com/tint/)

___________________

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

* TEAM TRANSPARENCY - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials are known by all teammates. Even cofounder meeting minutes are sent to the team.

* FLEXIBLE REMOTE WORK - We have a flexible remote work policy that allows employees based in San Francisco to work remotely for extended periods, and for engineers to join us remotely full-time.

* PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM - A monthly stipend and program designed for self-improvement. Every month, we individually choose goals to accomplish and are given a stipend to accomplish them.

APPLY HERE: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

~~~
brailsafe
Thanks for making the remote working policy flexible to both Canada and the
US. Could I ask who the application goes to?

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about music, Natural Language Processing, building
internal tools or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at
home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

~~~
l1k
Please note it's "Apple Inc." without a comma.

------
fheisler
White Hat Academy | security, networking, web development | Washington, DC |
REMOTE

I am currently looking for my first few hires (part-time contract, possibly a
larger full-time role depending on the match).

White Hat Academy teaches IT + cybersecurity skills through a Codecademy-like
interface using virtual servers; it also allows employers to automate
technical interviews using custom assessments (similar to HackerRank, but with
more full-system functionality instead of coding puzzles and limited
simulations).

Looking for significant experience in at least one of the following areas:

    
    
      - Broad infosec background
      - Networking/sysadmin
      - Containers (Docker)
    
    

Some web development experience (Node) is a plus, but this would not be
primarily a web dev role.

Email me (Fletcher) at our site (whitehat.academy) if this sounds interesting.
Contact me for a demo link; it's live and functional, but not yet scalable
enough to share openly on HN.

------
timhaines
Percy ([https://percy.io](https://percy.io)) | San Francisco ONSITE | Full
stack engineer

Percy's hiring the 2nd engineer to join the team -- work directly with the
founders, have a large impact, and help set the culture from the start.

Percy's on a mission to eliminate manual QA review of web applications. We do
this by integrating with test suites and component viewers, capturing
snapshots, sending them to our browser rendering farm, and then automating the
visual review process when the UI has changed.

Our customers include Google, Mozilla, Ubuntu, the New York Times, Basecamp,
and Stitch Fix. We're growing strongly each month, as more engineering teams
learn about Percy and adopt it to manage their own visual UI reviews.

If you have at least a couple of years working in a web stack, feel welcome to
apply. You can find our job on Angellist, or email me directly tim@percy.io

~~~
davidtpate
Glad to see you guys are continuing moving along with Percy. Really helped me
out when I implemented it at a previous gig a little after Percy launched.

------
gugachiu
OpenGov | San Francisco/Redwood City | Onsite

OpenGov's mission is to power more effective and accountable governments. We
build financial software for planning, performance monitoring, and citizen
engagement that serves as the technology backbone for the modernization of
government. We are a series C company backed by Andreessen Horowitz and
Emerson Collective. We've had a strong speaking presence in conferences like
ReactConf. Contact me if you're interested in making a positive civic impact
in a breakout company with great technology. (cchiu at opengov)

Ideal candidate are people interested in: * Social/Civic Impact * Data
modeling and systems (Postgres, Kafka, Spark) * Ruby on Rails / React / Redux
* Data Analytics and Visualization

Check us out at: [https://opengov.com/careers](https://opengov.com/careers)

------
jdevonport
Airfinity | London or Brighton UK | Full Time | Front End Developer & Data
Scientist | ONSITE | [http://airfinity.com](http://airfinity.com)

Working to organise and understand the world's event, attendee and sponsor
data. Currently hiring for multiple roles in our data science and engineering
team based across London and Brighton.

We are looking for versatile engineers looking for their next big challenge.

We are a year old and have secured several rounds with a rapidly expanding
team working on our event data products.

Salary Range £30-70k + Equity + Benefits, Flexible Working, Based in London or
Brighton Offices

If you would like to talk please either reach out to me directly and mention
HN [james at airfinity .com] or through our Careers page.
[https://www.airfinity.com/careers](https://www.airfinity.com/careers)

------
farhanpatel
Mozilla | Firefox Mobile Engineer | Mountain View, Portland, Remote, San
Francisco, Toronto, Vancouver | [https://mozilla.org](https://mozilla.org)

We are looking for an iOS engineer to work on [https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/focus](https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/focus)
[https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/firefox-ios](https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/firefox-ios) and other open source products that Mozilla is working on.

You'll get to work on one of the few projects on the iOS platform that are
built completely in the open.

Apply here
[https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/688096](https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/688096)

------
austenallred
LambdaSchool | REMOTE | full-time | machine learning & artificial intelligence
instructor.
[https://LambdaSchool.com/careers](https://LambdaSchool.com/careers)

We give our students a live computer science education that's 100% free until
they get a job.

We're going to be launching a machine learning and artificial intelligence
academy in the near future, and we're looking for someone who can help lead
that effort, teach students, and develop and iterate on curriculum.

We can tell you more about how we're funded and how it works at that point.
Investment isn't public yet, but we're also profitable.

[https://LambdaSchool.com](https://LambdaSchool.com) \-
[https://lambdaschool.com/careers](https://lambdaschool.com/careers)

------
mertens
CrazyGames | Tech Lead | Leuven, Belgium (20 minutes from Brussels by train) |
Hiring Full-time and Part-time CrazyGames.com is a browser games company
reaching 5 million people per month, based in Leuven, Belgium. We're looking
for a tech lead who'll be the first full-time employee. The qualifications
we're looking for are general web software engineering and some game
development experience (ideally in Unity). Note that since you're the first
full-time employee you'll have a lot of freedom and responsibility. Our stack
is Javascript (React) and Python running on AWS. A full job description can be
found here: [https://www.crazygames.com/jobs](https://www.crazygames.com/jobs)

If you are interested or know someone who might be, you can reach out to
raf@crazygames.com.

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Front End / UX / Rails |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and
Mexico so we can collaborate during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
jln
Monzo | Backend, Data, iOS, Android & Web Engineers | London, UK | VISA,
REMOTE, INTERNS [https://monzo.com/](https://monzo.com/)

At Monzo we aim to build the best current account in the world. We are always
keen to hear from capable, creative engineers who want to help us accomplish
that goal.

Our backend engineering team have a variety of different backgrounds: we have
several non-graduates; only a couple of us studied Computer Science; one of
the team has a degree in Marketing; some of us have worked in huge companies;
some have only ever worked in startups; others are former consultants. As long
as you enjoy learning new things, we’d love to talk to you.

We work in project-based sprints, working directly with everyone across the
company, from customer support to regulation, product to financial crime, and
we run regular knowledge-sharing sessions so you’ll learn heaps about
everything from how banks work to effective communication.

We encourage an open and transparent working environment. You can get involved
in any aspect of the business you are interested in and, following Stripe’s
example, all emails in the company are visible in an email archive. We
regularly run hackathons in which people build things on our third party API
and we contribute to open source software as much as possible. We’ve also made
our product roadmap public and give sneak peeks of features in our community
forum.

If you’re unsure about applying or have any questions about the role or team,
please don’t hesitate to email our CTO Jonas (jonas@monzo.com) directly :)
We're very open about what we do in general, so our blog is a good place to
learn more about what we do.

* Backend stack: Go, Cassandra, Kubernetes, Kafka, Linkerd/Finagle

* iOS stack: Swift 3, Realm

* Android stack: Kotlin, Java, Realm

Learn more on our careers page:
[https://monzo.com/careers/](https://monzo.com/careers/)

~~~
jacquelineo
To clarify after checking your website, all remote positions require 20% time
onsite - is that correct?

Thanks!

------
BenderV
Doctrine | Sales | Paris | Doctrine.fr | ONSITE

Doctrine is the "Google" for the case-law in France! We are a young startup
with a huge growth. We are disrupting the legal market at a very high pace.

We use DL / NLP to automate lawyers' interns jobs! and we have a deep focus on
User Experience. We are looking for a French-speaking Sales (wo)man to join
the team and lead our growing sales, and Data-Scientists !

We are also always hiring A-player Developers or any bright and ambitious
hackers.

Apply here:
[https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement](https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement) or
see our open positions on Angel List:
[https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs](https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs)

------
jessepollak
Coinbase | Senior Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Security
Engineer | San Francisco, London | REMOTE, VISA | coinbase.com

We are hiring engineers to help us create an open financial system for the
world. Specifically, I'm hiring both frontend and backend engineers to build
Coinbase.com and the APIs that power the Coinbase mobile apps. Come work on
digital currencies like Bitcoin and Ethereum every day!

About us:

* We use React, Mobx, Flow, webpack, and styled-components on the frontend.

* Our APIs are currently powered by Rails with a MongoDB backend, but we're investing heavily in decomposing the monolith into services written in statically typed languages.

* We're exploring GraphQL for future APIs and are hiring two people to lead our APIs team.

If you're interested, email me at jpollak@coinbase.com.

~~~
RSchaeffer
Do you have part-time opportunities for students?

~~~
jessepollak
We don't have any part-time opportunities, but we'll be hiring interns next
summer!

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Santa Monica, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

* Front-end Software Engineer (London & LA)

* Database Expert

* Quantitative Analyst

* Software Engineer (London & LA)

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(Quite some time ago I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges,
which you can find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978) .)

[https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-e..).

------
jwigg
SugarCRM | REMOTE; ONSITE Cupertino, Raleigh, Munich; Sydney | Fulltime

SugarCRM is hiring for a variety of positions, both technical and otherwise,
in a number of locations. You can see all our open positions here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3MyIMiwB](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3MyIMiwB)

I've been at Sugar for over 5 years now and it's honestly the best job I've
ever had. If you have any questions about working here, feel free to ask here
in the thread, and I'll do my best to check back regularly. Please note, I am
not part of the hiring process, just a member of the team trying to get the
word out.

Please, no recruiters or placement agencies.

~~~
lj3
Only the 'senior ops engineer' positions are remote?

~~~
jwigg
I believe that's the case at this time. However, we do have many remote
employees, and it's likely that we'll list other remote positions in the
future. Also, I can't give specifics or make promises as I am not involved in
hiring, but there might be a possibility that remote would be allowed for the
right candidate, even on a position that isn't listed as such. I don't think
there would be any harm in applying for a position not explicitly listed as
remote.

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | Princeton, NJ, USA | Full-time onsite, some-remote-ok |
[https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)

Seeking FRONT-END (js/angular/html/css) and FULL-STACK (python, flask, google
cloud, mysql) Engineers!

ABOUT DAILY HARVEST: Daily Harvest delivers pre-portioned superfood eats to
your freezer. Our two-dozen smoothies, soups, overnight oats and chia parfaits
are co-created by our team of chefs and nutritionists and come packed with
organic fruits and vegetables, and no added sugar or preservatives. Each cup
is perfectly portioned, so all you have to do is take it out of the freezer,
add your liquid of choice and blend, heat or soak. All produce is picked at
peak nutrition and frozen on the farm, so it’s just as fresh and nutritious as
the farmers’ market. We're venture-backed, count Serena Williams and Gwyneth
Paltrow among our investors, and ship thousands of cups every week,
nationwide.

OUR TEAM: As a member of our software engineering team, you’ll craft and ship
the code that powers our entire business -- from user-facing UI, to code that
interfaces with our shipping providers, to inventory and operations management
at scale. You’ll be working with a small team of friendly, easy-going
engineers and report directly to our CTO, @savraj.

BENEFITS: Health Insurance, an office freezer full of smoothies, soups,
overnight oats, and chia puddings, among other things!

INTERESTED? Email a cover letter and resume to savraj at daily-harvest.com
with "From Hacker News!" in the subject, or apply via the standard channels:
[https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers)

------
mike_heffner
Librato/Papertrail/TraceView | Sr Data Engineer | SF / REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs)

We're looking for a full-time software engineer to take a key role in building
the large-scale distributed systems that power Solarwinds Cloud products:
Papertrail (hosted logs), Librato (time-series metrics) and TraceView (APM and
distributed tracing).

We’re a small team so everyone has the opportunity to have a big impact. We’ve
built our platform out largely on Java8 Dropwizard services, a handful of
Golang services and some C++ where performance is critical. We leverage Kafka
as our main service bus, Cassandra for long term storage, our in-house stream
processing framework for online analytics, and we rely on Zookeeper as a core
part of intra/inter-service coordination. Our data pipeline pushes millions of
messages a second and tens of terabtyes of logs per day.

All team members, whether local in San Francisco or remote, commit code to
Github, communicate over Slack and Hangouts, push code to production via our
ChatOps bot, and run all production applications on AWS. We also use an array
of best-breed SaaS applications to get code to production quickly and
reliably. We are a team that is committed to a healthy work/life balance.

Papertrail/Librato/TraceView are wholly owned by SolarWinds Inc. so you get
the benefits of a small startup, with the backing of a big company so there is
no worry about the next round of funding. SolarWinds offers competitive bonus
and matching 401k programs that create an attractive total compensation
package.

This is an example of some of the technology we build and work with on a
regular basis: [http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-
distribute...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-distributed-
stream-processing-with-superchief/).

Learn more at: [https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs) or
contact me directly at mike@librato.com (no recruiters).

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE FULLTIME
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Mobile Engineer

[Sr] Information Security Officer

------
ibisnetworks
Ibis Networks | C/C++ Engineer | Honolulu, HI | REMOTE and ONSITE

Ibis Networks, Inc. is looking for a C/C++ programmer with a strong track
record in developing firmware and micro controller code, for projects
involving an IoT portfolio of products. You will be a key contributor to
expanding our portfolio of IoT devices for plug-load energy management.

You will join a distributed team of hardware and software engineers working to
build enterprise-level technology for monitoring and optimizing energy use at
the plug-level for buildings and campuses.

Ibis Networks is a distributed team, with some of our software team working
from our Honolulu headquarters and locations in and around Seattle, WA and in
the Bay Area. We are open to remote workers given our distributed team, and
would also welcome sometime to our offices in Honolulu or the Bay Area.

If you are experienced at working as part of a distributed team, are capable
of writing clearly and using tools like Slack to effectively communicate,
you’ll work well with our team. You may rarely be asked to travel to Honolulu
for company meetings and work sessions, but otherwise, we’re interested in
talking to self-motivated people who are happy to work on interesting
technology problems from a variety of locations.

Requirements:

C/C++

Firmware and micro controller development

Network programming

Strong knowledge of TCP/UDP, application level protocols

Transport layer encryption (SSL/TLS)

Understanding of REST API development

A working knowledge of Netburner appliance development is strongly desirable,
with experienced Netburner developers receiving priority for hiring.

Other desirable skills:

I2C and/or SPI

BACnet/IP

Ruby on Rails

Some familiarity with cloud-based architectures and services (e.g, AWS,
Heroku)

More info at: [http://ibisnetworks.com/](http://ibisnetworks.com/)

If interested, please email your resume at careers+hn@ibisnetworks.com

------
davidshariff
Amazon Prime Now | Seattle, WA | Full-time | Onsite

Prime Now provides Amazon Prime members unparalleled convenience and ease of
mind by offering one-hour, ultra fast delivery as well as two-hour scheduled
delivery of tens and thousands of essential products. Check out the Prime Now
video at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjIH5dUQh7E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjIH5dUQh7E)

We're hiring experienced / senior people for many roles including:

* Front End Engineers

* Software Engineers

* Technical Program Managers

If you're interested, send me an email and resume to primenow-
hiring@amazon.com

------
thomasmarshall
OpenCorporates | Backend Engineer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite

We at OpenCorporates are looking for backend engineers - see
[https://blog.opencorporates.com/jobs-at-
opencorporates](https://blog.opencorporates.com/jobs-at-opencorporates) for
the details. In brief, if you work at OpenCorporates you get to work with
interesting technology on a successful open data project which helps people
fight corruption, money laundering and organised crime. Which is a pretty cool
combo.

If it sounds like your kind of thing then please get in touch!

~~~
RSchaeffer
Do you have part-time opportunities for students (MRes, in my case)?

------
Raphomet
Lob | YC S13, YC Continuity | Senior Software Engineer | Full Time, ONSITE |
San Francisco, CA

Our first API was to programmatically send physical mail. Our second,
announced last month ([https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/31/ycs-continuity-fund-
leads...](https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/31/ycs-continuity-fund-leads...)),
is CASS-certified address verification. Our long-term goal is to provide the
building blocks for developers to automate the offline world through APIs.

I'm the head of engineering at Lob. In between my last job and this one, I
spoke to 42 organizations before I found what I was looking for in Lob: an
exceptional team at the beginning of its growth phase, and also a company with
a track record of being deliberate about its culture and which is
intentionally building a good place to work.

We are a small and mighty engineering team with a ton of product and
infrastructure problems to solve as we keep pace with rapid growth. So, we're
currently looking for experienced software engineers who can take ownership of
entire projects. We hate contrived interviews, so our process rewards
practical problem solving (based on real problems we've faced) and excellent
communication.

Apply at [https://lob.com/careers](https://lob.com/careers) or drop me a line
at raph@lob.com if this intrigues you!

------
agbell
Tenable ([https://tenable.com](https://tenable.com)) | Senior Scala Software
Engineer | REMOTE

Looking for a remote Scala engineer to join our team at Tenable working on
container (Docker) security. I’m a developer on the team, email me if you have
any questions at abell at tenable.com. Team is distributed all over the world
and the work we are doing is pretty exciting.

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3v9KMiwX](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3v9KMiwX)

------
hammerdr
Square (Caviar) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA |ONSITE |
[https://www.trycaviar.com](https://www.trycaviar.com)
[https://www.squareup.com](https://www.squareup.com)

Caviar is growing and we need excellent engineers to help bring great food
everywhere. We are building a food ordering platform that enables the best
restaurants to serve food through delivery and pickup, and that's just the
beginning.

We have a number of roles that we think you'd be great for. We have need for
engineers that are looking to make an impact on a fast growing product, to
take ownership of existing and new products, to redefine Caviar architecture
and execute on it, and to work with us to unlock that next step-function
product or feature.

Caviar is hugely impactful to Square. Take a look at the 2017Q1 Shareholder
Letter
([https://s21.q4cdn.com/114365585/files/doc_financials/2017/Sq...](https://s21.q4cdn.com/114365585/files/doc_financials/2017/Square-2017-Q1-Shareholder-
Letter.pdf)) and see how much we are featured. We're growing fast and need you
to help continue that growth.

Apply at
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Caviar](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Caviar)

------
Gamblor
Localeur | Front-end Developer | Austin, TX | Contract to hire |
[https://www.localeur.com](https://www.localeur.com)

Localeur is a curated community of local insiders who want to help you
experience local in their city. While review sites lack authenticity and local
credibility, and travel guide books go out of date the moment they’re
published, Localeur gives you a real look into what it’s like to be a local.
If it’s not local, it’s not on Localeur.

Since launching Localeur in 2013, our mission has been to help people
experience local wherever they go. We are passionate about helping people feel
like they belong and experiencing the true culture of a city, rather than the
tourist traps and chains. Quality, authenticity and integrity are paramount to
us achieving this mission.

We are looking for a great JavaScript developer who is proficient with
React.js. Your primary focus will be on developing user interface components
and implementing them following well-known React.js workflows (such as Flux or
Redux). You will ensure that these components and the overall application are
robust and easy to maintain. You will coordinate with the rest of the team
working on different layers of the infrastructure. Therefore, a commitment to
collaborative problem solving, sophisticated design and quality product is
important.

Please send any resumes and sample apps to moody@localeur.com

------
predman_mat
MarketAccessTransformation | QA/Business Analyst | Cambridge/London UK,
Flexible|
[http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com](http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com),
Full-time, Can be REMOTE but some F2F required | £24-30,000

Market Access Transformation revolutionizes the way advice is exchanged
between healthcare stakeholders including payers, manufacturers, and the
investment community.

I am looking for someone to join our growing development team who will be able
to take on the quality assurance and requirements management for our RPR web
platform.

We are recruiting for 1 position:

* Quality Assurance and Business Analyst

Interview process consists of: 30-minute remote interview followed by a
60-minute remote or face-to-face interview, depending on location. We have
hired successfully from Hacker News before.

This role would suit someone with testing experience who would like to move
into business analysis or product ownership. Any experience of working in the
pharmaceutical or healthcare areas would be helpful as would experience
working in market research and polling. Any experience of start-ups would also
be useful. For more information, please visit
[https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/](https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. predman at
marketaccesstransformation... etc.

------
jamieiles
Full-time, remote within US

Ksplice is the leading technology that allows administrators to patch the
kernel on the fly with zero downtime and zero disruption. We're a distributed
team of engineers forming part of the Linux and Virtualization group at Oracle
with a passion for working on exciting technology, software craftmanship and
all things Linux.

We're looking for a systems engineer to join us, helping Ksplice patch even
more of the system, support new releases and improving our workflow. If you
take pride in crafting software, don't rest until you full understand complex
problems and are curious about what happens on the layer below then Ksplice
will be of interest to you. You'll like working at all levels of a Linux
system, developing tooling in Python+bash, analyzing security vulnerabilities
in Linux kernel patches, enhancing the Ksplice tools and improving the
workflow.

Required skills include:

    
    
      * Skilled with software development best practices including TDD
      * Expert level C/C++ programming
      * Understanding of security issues and defences in compiled languages
      * Strong experience with Python
      * Experience developing the Linux kernel
      * Excellent problem solving and debugging skills
    

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. NLP only in Sacramento/Baltimore | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm an NLU / Data Engineer at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA,
Samsung, KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective
AI" Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s fastest
speech recognition and most sophisticated natural language understanding.
We've had a lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT of really
interesting projects being worked on requiring complex problem solvers who can
work well independently.

Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took top spot on
Reddit a year ago!

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insane/)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
rob at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please like the
thread says no recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

~~~
voltagex_
Was the leak intentional?

~~~
robbomacrae
Nope haha. It was a very badly shot video done in haste for a WSJ article
because they wanted a live video as proof or something. We've done way more
polished videos since but none get the same kind of traction. I wonder if
theres a lesson to be learned there...

------
mlent
SumUp | Senior Frontend Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE, VISA
[https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

The people of SumUp have brought the best way to accept card payments to 15
countries so far, but we won’t stop there. Headquartered in London, SumUp's
major offices are in Berlin, Sofia and São Paulo. The Berlin office alone
comprises more than 130 people from more than 30 countries.

SumUp could be interesting for you as an engineer in part because we cover so
many platforms: we have physical hardware (made right here in Berlin), our own
proprietary payment processing platform, mobile apps on iOS and Android, SDKs
and APIs supporting third-party integration, and of course (the main star, in
this team's humble opinion) a merchant-facing web app.

The frontend team consists of 5 devs, looking to grow by several members. We
are hiring:

>>> Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://sumup.com/careers/senior-frontend-
developer](https://sumup.com/careers/senior-frontend-developer)

Our tech stack includes React, Angular 1.6, Webpack, Node (Koa and Express),
Lodash, d3, and a little RxJS.

You'll be a great fit if you have a passion for technical excellence, enjoy
implementing beautiful designs, are relatively comfortable working on the
command line, and strive to learn something new every day!

------
alydenardo
Atrium LTS We are dedicated to providing exceptional tools and processes to
transform the delivery of corporate legal services.

Cofounders: Justin Kan, Bebe Chueh, Chris Smoak, Augie Rakow

Join our team!

Senior Software Engineer- Full Stack: [https://www.atriumlts.com/senior-
software-eng-fullstack.html](https://www.atriumlts.com/senior-software-eng-
fullstack.html)

Senior Software Engineer- Backend: [https://www.atriumlts.com/senior-software-
eng-backend.html](https://www.atriumlts.com/senior-software-eng-backend.html)

Sofware Engineer- Frontend: [https://www.atriumlts.com/software-eng-
frontend.html](https://www.atriumlts.com/software-eng-frontend.html)

Product Manager: [https://www.atriumlts.com/product-
manager.html](https://www.atriumlts.com/product-manager.html)

UI/UX Designer: [https://www.atriumlts.com/ui-ux-
designer.html](https://www.atriumlts.com/ui-ux-designer.html)

Business Operations: [https://www.atriumlts.com/business-
operations.html](https://www.atriumlts.com/business-operations.html)

More Info: [https://www.atriumlts.com/](https://www.atriumlts.com/)

------
bootstraponline
Instructure | Mobile Software Engineer in Test | Salt Lake City, UT | REMOTE,
instructure.com/careers/

I'm looking for a remote mobile automation architect to work on tools and
infrastructure. The mobile apps, server, and automation are open source. On
Android we're using Kotlin and Espresso with builds on Bitrise and tests
running on Firebase test lab. For iOS we're using Swift and EarlGrey with
builds and tests on Buddybuild. This is a great opportunity to learn cutting
edge mobile technology. If you have any questions, email me at
medwards@instructure.com

* Languages: Java, Kotlin, Swift, Objective C, JavaScript, Ruby

* Tech stack: Espresso, EarlGrey, React Native, Buddybuild, Bitrise

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/12b727a6-e8c5-4fe9-99d0-12...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/12b727a6-e8c5-4fe9-99d0-12d1c88ca84c?lever-
via=JhX5x-6lSN)

GitHub Repos:

[https://github.com/instructure/canvas-
lms](https://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms)

[https://github.com/instructure/instructure-
ios](https://github.com/instructure/instructure-ios)

[https://github.com/instructure/instructure-
android](https://github.com/instructure/instructure-android)

------
mariano54
Token | Software Engineer | SF and LONDON| ONSITE
[https://token.io](https://token.io)

Token’s mission is to allow financial institutions, businesses, and people to
instantly and securely move money wherever they may be. To accomplish this,
we’re developing a powerful open banking platform with focus on openness,
security and the best possible customer experience. The result is an ecosystem
where money and information moves together, instantly, and in an open, global,
standard.

Our team comes from top companies like Google, Amazon, Apple, Microsoft,
Docker, Twitter, and Square, and our CEO, Steve Kirsch, has invented several
groundbreaking technologies and has had multiple billion dollar exits.

Token is working with a range of industry players to build the payments
ecosystem of the future. Partners include HSBC, Fidor, CGI, Capgemini and
VirtusaPolaris. Token has been recognized by leaders in the industry, such as
in SWIFT's Innotribe Startup Challenge 2015, GTS Global Innovator Competition
2016 and Plug & Plays Fintech EXPO. We're looking for mobile, web, backend,
security, and full stack engineers. Our technologies include Swift, Node,
React, Java, Kubernetes, and AWS.

Job listings: [https://jobs.lever.co/token](https://jobs.lever.co/token)

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Our mission is to apply the latest advances in technology to help detect and
manage heart disease worldwide.We have assembled an exceptional team of
clinicians, engineers, and scientists who are developing breakthrough
technologies in cardiovascular imaging and care to combat heart disease, the
leading cause of death worldwide. We’re looking for people who will bring a
unique perspective in defining the future of healthcare with us.

Learn more and apply here:

Full-stack Software Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/660b02d8-6701-4499-9768-fbe1fc...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/660b02d8-6701-4499-9768-fbe1fceca9aa)

Research Engineer - Deep Learning:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5e4f36e3-68fd-4f70-85a0-a02316...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5e4f36e3-68fd-4f70-85a0-a023165cce5f)

Systems Engineer - Data Infrastructure:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9342f86)

Technical Program Manager:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/ca6e9289-292a-4f97-a30b-0b18fe...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/ca6e9289-292a-4f97-a30b-0b18fe0701fa)

------
ctrl_freak
FogHorn Systems | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Software Engineer

Senior Staff Engineer (C++):
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/249907949/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/249907949/)

Quality Engineer Lead:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/303024806/?lipi=urn%3Ali%...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/303024806/?lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_company%3BSAOIQAvDQy%2BVRY37xkkS6Q%3D%3D)

Principal Staff Software Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/249776276/?lipi=urn%3Ali%...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/249776276/?lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_company%3BSAOIQAvDQy%2BVRY37xkkS6Q%3D%3D)

FogHorn is an early-stage startup in the Industrial Internet of Things (IIOT)
space. We specialize in edge computing, meaning that we do real-time
computation near the source of the data, which presents unique technical
challenges with respect to CPU and memory footprint of our software. We've
developed a functional programming language, VEL, and an associated compiler.
We also work on machine learning, low level optimization, and building
distributed systems.

------
amitklein
Nexar | [https://www.getnexar.com/](https://www.getnexar.com/) | Tel Aviv,
Bangalore, New York, San Francisco | ONSITE

Nexar is building the first over-the-top vehicle-to-vehicle (V2V) network on
the planet, to predict and prevent accidents. We use AI, machine vision,
sensor fusion, real-time networking and quite a few other buzzwords to create
a new, delightful, and really safe, driving experience, powered by your
smartphone, with the potential of saving the 1,300,000 people who die on the
road every year.

On the way, we capture and understand driving the world’s roads probably
better than anyone else, with drivers from dozens of countries using Nexar for
their commute or as part of their job. Since launching last fall, we have
grown to the point where we’re over 20X larger than Google’s self-driving
fleet, and we’re just getting started.

That’s where you get into the picture. We are looking for some really smart,
really passionate, and really mission-driven people to bring into our growing
team, and help us meet the scale and opportunity in front of us.

We have a lot of openings for engineers in TLV: Algorithms (AI), Deep
Learning, Research, Software Engineering - Web (Bangalore), Mobile
Engineerings and Growth/BD in NY/SF. You can view openings at:
[https://www.getnexar.com/jobs/](https://www.getnexar.com/jobs/)

We're also looking for a Product Analyst in TLV (not listed contact me
directly). Apply or email me at amitklein@getnexar.com

------
hudbuddy
Lightstream | Lead Full-Stack Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Remote, Full-
Time, [https://www.golightstream.com/lead-full-stack-
engineer/](https://www.golightstream.com/lead-full-stack-engineer/)

Lightstream | Senior Backend Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Remote, Full-
Time, [https://www.golightstream.com/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://www.golightstream.com/senior-backend-engineer/)

Lightstream | Senior Frontend Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Remote, Full-
Time, [https://www.golightstream.com/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://www.golightstream.com/senior-frontend-engineer/)

-

Lightstream is a simple, powerful, and collaborative live video production
suite in your browser.

We are a small, but rapidly growing team of gaming, esports, and video
industry veterans.

Members of our team have contributed to the success of brands like
SteelSeries, Machinima, Open Broadcasting Software, Major League Gaming, ESL,
Beyond Gaming, and even old school brands like GotFrag & World Cyber Games.

If you have a passion for gaming, video, and bleeding edge technologies, let
us know!

[https://www.golightstream.com](https://www.golightstream.com) |
jobs@golightstream.com

------
msft1169773
Microsoft | Security Software Engineer | Cheltenham, UK | ONSITE

How would you like to be on the front lines of Microsoft's battle with 0-day
security vulnerabilities, hackers, and active cyber-attacks? Do you like
getting your hands dirty digging into vulnerabilities to learn what makes them
tick and how they might be used maliciously? Do you also enjoy the thought of
competing with security researchers around the world searching for never
before seen vulnerabilities?

The MSRC Vulnerabilities & Mitigations group is looking for a Security
Software Engineer to join a highly technical team, whose mission is to protect
440 million people from software vulnerabilities.

Candidates must have experience in finding vulnerabilities, and assessing the
severity and exploitation potential of vulnerabilities. We are interested in
applicants with a broad range of skills, who are able to find vulnerabilities
via penetration testing, code review, reverse engineering, or using tools. The
capability to develop vulnerability detection tools, e.g. scanners, fuzzers,
and static analysers, is essential.

For more information, and to apply, please see our job posting here:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=287195](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=287195)

------
chrissnell
Wealthfront | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | Redwood City, CA // US-based
Remote | REMOTE | [https://www.wealthfront.com/](https://www.wealthfront.com/)

Hi HN, hiring manager here.

We're looking for Senior Infrastructure Engineers to help us design and build
our next generation of infrastructure. We aim to build a well-rounded team and
we're looking for engineers with a deep Linux systems background, strong
TCP/IP networking abilities, and experience building CI/CD pipelines. This is
not an entry-level DevOps position; this role requires senior-level skills and
at least six years of experience working in a production environment.

We're a modern infrastructure engineering team and we build many tools in-
house, so you will need to demonstrate proficiency in a one of the languages
commonly used for infrastructure : Go (strongly preferred), Ruby, Python, or
Java. Experience with app containerization (Docker or rkt) and orchestration
systems (Kubernetes) is a big plus!

Sound interesting? Please reach out to me by applying here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/d2e9b730-ebad-4331-ae41-be...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/d2e9b730-ebad-4331-ae41-be8a9651f735)

~~~
mattt416
Sounds great, but the job description has no mention of remote?

~~~
chrissnell
Sorry, I will fix that. The position is definitely open to US-based remote.
For what it's worth, I manage the team remotely from Kansas.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
58,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (72!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 130 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have great opportunities in
our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently Ruby/Rails,
JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

Here's a condensed list of current vacancies in our engineering organisation:

* Senior Data scientist

* Full-stack software engineers

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: olly [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based, full-time staff only right now but can relocate
🇬🇧)

------
syedkarim
Chicago, USA | Full Time | Onsite | Embedded Linux Developer

I'm the founder of Outernet, a satellite broadcasting startup that provides a
global data delivery service. We are building a universal information service
to ensure that everyone in the world can have access to information,
education, and entertainment—in even the most remote and disconnected
environments. It’s the modern version of shortwave radio.

More About Us: [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/537411/startup-beams-
the-...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/537411/startup-beams-the-webs-
most-important-content-from-space-free/) [https://www.wired.com/2015/07/plan-
beam-web-3-billion-unconn...](https://www.wired.com/2015/07/plan-beam-
web-3-billion-unconnected-humans/)

We are looking for an embedded Linux developer to join our small team of four.

Responsibilities Include

-Creating board support packages/system images for ARM-boards with integrated radios

-Packaging and developing applications for targeted embedded Linux platforms

-Dealing with GPIOs, SPI, I2C, embedded displays, sound, etc

 _Bonus points_

-Ham radio license or SDR enthusiast

-A loose understanding of digital signal processing, as it relates to wireless communications

-Handy with a soldering iron

Contact us: jobs@outernet.is

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | On-site San Francisco (relocation
provided), remote an option w/experience |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable fast-growing startup looking for all types of engineers:
full-stack, backend, site reliability, data, machine learning.

Mixmax is the future of email and external communications. Just like you use
Slack to talk within your team, you use Mixmax to talk to people outside of
your team. Primarily, we help sales and recruiting teams achieve more and with
greater consistency by automating their most common workflows and integrating
with their existing toolchain - Gmail, Inbox, Salesforce, Slack, text
messaging and more.

You'll work on a modern cloud-based web app built on universal/isomorphic
Javascript using open source technologies, including: React, Node, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Electron (more: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Check out our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat!

------
Torn
Skyscanner | full-time senior / lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA
[http://grnh.se/3ti0do1](http://grnh.se/3ti0do1)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. Recently
acquired by CTrip, China's biggest travel services provider, we have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with micro-
services & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine learning,
full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS & Android.
Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python, JavaScript &
NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on London and
Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at alex.treppass@skyscanner.net if you want me to
refer you, and/or have questions.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
bobmagoo
Tableau | Seattle, WA | Information Security Engineer | Full-Time ONSITE -
Occasional remote work fine

About the company: We help people see and understand their data. After a
highly successful IPO in 2013, Tableau has become a market-defining company in
the business intelligence industry. Our culture is casual and high-energy. We
are passionate about our product and our mission and we are loyal to each
other and our company. We value work/life balance, efficiency, simplicity,
freakishly friendly customer service, and making a difference in the world!

About the position: The security team is chartered with managing and enhancing
the company’s Information Security program. This role will be responsible for
operational aspects of security at Tableau including system hardening,
incident response, consulting with projects to identify risks, and expanding
our awareness program. This role will be an integral part of the Tableau
security team and the successful candidate must have a strong background in a
broad range of information security areas.

Applying: Apply directly here: [http://rolp.co/MttHc](http://rolp.co/MttHc) If
you want more information about the position, email me at behle@tableau.com

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics | Backend Engineers, Frontend Web Developers | Boston, MA

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) is hiring
backend engineers and web developers to work on the iobio project
([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a real­-time genomics analysis
platform.

Web developers will be creating web applications with functionality ranging
from visualizing terabytes of biological data to fine grained interrogation of
disease­ causing mutations that open the world of complex genomic analysis to
medical professionals and scientists with limited or no experience in
computational analysis. These applications are built on our technology stack,
consisting of a node web service backend, which streams analysis results via
websockets to the web applications, where results are visualized using D3. The
successful applicant will be involved in further developing the iobio
framework (client libraries and server), designing and building new web apps,
and creating new visualizations.

For backend engineers we are looking to create systems that will analyze huge
amounts of genomic data, support the visualization and collaboration needs of
our web apps, and provide a robust API for data visualization. We are built on
AWS and are looking to leverage the cloud wherever possible, but will most
likely require traditional server setups for clients with sensitive patient
data. The successful applicant will be involved in both designing and building
these systems. Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock
in Frameshift Genomics. Contact us at cmiller@frameshift.io

------
spark100
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,and
flexible work hours/PTO.

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting with the rest of the team.

Please apply and we will contact you:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/70a839e6-4a62-4ab7-b663-33014...](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/70a839e6-4a62-4ab7-b663-33014696cfe4)

We are also hiring for Support and Sales Engineers:

Support Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/a60e05e4-9760-4e63-ba2e-99ea5...](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/a60e05e4-9760-4e63-ba2e-99ea573d5a00)

Sales Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/53d7be43-4f4c-4d39-aa3f-e175e...](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/53d7be43-4f4c-4d39-aa3f-e175ecd20f8f)

------
DannyDouglass
Lanetix | Senior Engineers | FULL-TIME ONSITE | San Francisco & Washington DC

Interested in solving large-scale Enterprise challenges? Lanetix is tackling
these issues across industry verticals. We are building a platform that
facilitates dynamic process and modeling without the need for Developers or IT
resources. One of our clients even ran their Super Bowl campaigns through our
Platform in 2016!

We treat candidates like people. We do not put candidates through
whiteboarding exercises. We are a company driving towards an IPO with a proven
Board. And most importantly, we are interested in talking to you!

Job Overview (SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/lanetix.com/f690cf94-4acb-4c5a-bc35-6f...](https://jobs.lever.co/lanetix.com/f690cf94-4acb-4c5a-bc35-6fca63146dc9)

Job Overview (DC):
[https://jobs.lever.co/lanetix.com/5780dc26-8a47-4197-999f-c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/lanetix.com/5780dc26-8a47-4197-999f-c0a192c05d5d)

More on working @ Lanetix: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ku6jmmny8i8vn2/Lanetix-
Recruitmen...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ku6jmmny8i8vn2/Lanetix-
Recruitment.pdf?dl=0)

------
atoombs
Alto (formerly ScriptDash) | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time
- Onsite | [https://www.alto.com](https://www.alto.com)

At Alto we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy from
the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives. We
recently announced our series B funding fueling our nationwide expansion.
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/12/pill-delivery-startup-
scri...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/12/pill-delivery-startup-scriptdash-
rebrands-as-alto-inks-23-million-for-nationwide-expansion/))

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded ($23 million series B) technology
startup based in San Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free
medication delivery in the Bay Area and we’re building an advanced technology
platform to help patients manage and understand their medication therapy. We
allow patients to text, call or email their pharmacists with any question and
strive to provide an amazing patient experience. The pharmacy experience is
completely broken, and we have a huge opportunity to use technology to improve
the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

Apply by API! More details at
[https://alto.com/careers/software_engineer?utm_campaign=rebr...](https://alto.com/careers/software_engineer?utm_campaign=rebrand)

------
farmdog
ION360 | Mobile Lead/Developers and Media Developers | Bellevue, WA | Fulltime
We build 360 cameras and software. Our flagship product is a cell phone
battery case and camera snap-on that captures 360 photos and videos. We're
also working on 360 home security and professional videography
cameras/software. We want to democratize 360 media for anyone so that it is
high-quality, easy to use, and affordable. You can see our 360 U camera at
[https://www.ion360.com/](https://www.ion360.com/).

We're a small but quickly growing and well-funded team that is building iOS
and Android applications that work with the cameras we are designing either
through USB, wireless, or Internet connections. We deal with RTMP, RTP, h.264,
embedded development, USB, and VR/OpenGL regularly. Our server stack is
Node.js on AWS Lambda but we are tinkering with some Go services. We work
closely with teams in China for hardware and manufacturing so have a
relatively distributed team.

More details on the positions at
[https://ion360.com/careers/](https://ion360.com/careers/). Contact us at
careers@ion360.com

------
albirt
Volumental | Head of Customer Success | Stockholm |
[https://volumental.com](https://volumental.com)

Volumental is a startup with approximately 30 people currently in a strong
growth phase. Having begun rolling out in 2016, our products are now with
businesses in 32 countries. Volumental’s products are at present
technologically unparalleled in the global retail industry, with our
technology team having invested years solving a series of difficult problems.
This has placed Volumental in a unique position as the global technology
leader for 3D Retail Scanning.

Our vision is to make retail more efficient, sustainable and personalized. By
helping people find and create products that fit them perfectly, people feel
more connection to the things they buy. We reduce waste by reducing returns
and helping brands create products that really fit their customers. Read more
about life at Volumental here. We represent 7 nationalities and are 48% women,
some in the engineering team.

Apply here! [https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/11469-volumental-head-of-
custom...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/11469-volumental-head-of-customer-
success/)

------
AdamWynne
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Binary bad-asses
for new fintech business | Onsite | Contract or perm

Full-stack developers

Rip up the old rule book of banking, and join our magic circle of dreaming,
building and testing with customers in how we can solve key problems for UK
businesses . We are select team of warriors and valkyries from varied
backgrounds and conquests. Our team is looking for devs with super sharp
skills and healthy levels of coding-OCD. No financial services experience
necessary at all, just the desire to drive instant impact, and ship amazing
product.

You should have personal projects, be curious like a spy and prize the art of
software. The team assembled have aeons of experience designing, running and
scaling software systems. Our journey will be filled with learning, fun and
hard work (skill at table tennis is a nice-to-have). You should have strong
opinions born out of hard-won experience and war wounds.

Our stack is currently Typescript, React + Redux, C# 6 on .Net Core, best
practice devops, Github flow

We sometimes have a competition to throw a plastic pig in a bin from some
distance #jussayin

You will need to be able to work in the UK

email adam.wynne aht invtestec.co.uk

------
jbcornell
Zillow Group | Software Engineers / Software & Product Managers | Seattle, San
Francisco, Irvine

Zillow Group is hiring local engineers and product managers! If you are
looking, apply from the links below!

Know someone looking and want to make $5k? We offer a referral bonus 60 days
after date of hire! Make some money and help a friend find a new career with
Zillow Group.

* Trulia | Software Engineer, Web Platform | San Francisco, California apply [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3172MiwJ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3172MiwJ)

* Trulia | Software Engineer, Agent Platform | San Francisco, California apply [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pc2Miwc](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pc2Miwc)

* Zillow | Senior Software Development Engineer – Ad Tech | Seattle, Washington apply [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Lb2Miwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Lb2Miwx)

* Zillow | Senior Product Manager - Home Seller Team | Seattle, Washington apply [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Zb2MiwL](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Zb2MiwL)

* Zillow | Senior Software Development Manager - Seller Engagement | Seattle, Washington apply [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jd2Miw7](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jd2Miw7)

* Zillow | Software Development Engineer - Data Services | Irvine, California apply [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jb2Miw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jb2Miw5)

------
indeed30
Peakon | Backend, Product, Marketing | Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE |
[https://peakon.com/jobs/](https://peakon.com/jobs/)

We’re a team driven by the belief that we can radically change the world of
work. We believe – and hear from our customers every day – that when an
organisation understands itself better it can create more fulfilling jobs, and
grow in ways never before imagined.

Enterprises big and small trust our products to provide visibility and clarity
in areas once characterised by hearsay and uncertainty. With the insights
delivered by Peakon, these organisations become more agile, responsive, and
able to make the changes and investments that their employees care about most.

We’re in the business of creating great places to work, so it should be no
surprise that this is our highest priority at Peakon. With ambitions as big as
ours, we see individual growth and development as the key strategy for growing
our business.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Lead Backend Engineer
      - Product Manager
      - Product Marketing Manager
      - Technical Sales Engineer (Could be based in London)
      - Plus more Sales and Marketing roles (based in London) at the link above

------
davnicwil
HeyJobs | Front End Developer | Berlin | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.heyjobs.de/en](https://www.heyjobs.de/en)

Looking for a React developer to work on our web app (see it here -
[https://www.heyjobs.de/en](https://www.heyjobs.de/en)) - it’s a 100% front
end position.

\- You have 3+ years experience in web development, and have used React in
production before.

\- You’re interested in all aspects of front end engineering, from design and
getting hands-on with css, through to SPA architecture, through to CI pipeline
and devops. Our team is responsible for it all.

\- You are fluent in English. We work 100% in English, _no_ German is
required.

At HeyJobs we do recruitment as a service. Companies give us their job specs
and we advertise their jobs on the most appropriate channels across the web,
collect applications, and forward qualified candidates to them. We’re an early
stage startup, just over a year old and with a good growth trajectory. ~30
people total, and a tech team of 7. It’s still a small team, where you can
make a large and immediate impact.

I’m a React developer here. Email me directly if you’re interested:
dave.williams+hn@heyjobs.de

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Software Engineer, UI Engineer, DevOps, Data Engineer | Redwood
City, CA | ONSITE, [https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare.
We're building a real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

We have a whole pile of fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart,
passionate people that love working on them. We like to work iteratively in
small teams, and to give people autonomy and ownership to solve those
problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modelling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
      - Building intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. Contact us at jobs@humanapi.co -- we're nice!

------
ansygen
RightHand Robotics | DATA ENGINEER | full-time, on-site | Somerville, MA

RightHand Robotics is a research-driven startup bringing to market fully
integrated picking robots for online order fulfillment. These robots handle
thousands of different items quickly, accurately, and automatically, using
machine learning rather than manual data entry to build models of customers’
inventory.

We are seeking a self-motivated individual to join our growing machine
learning team as a data engineer. Your primary responsibilities will be to
collect and distill data from our robots both on-site and in the field, and
manage data products in RightHand's data warehouse, to help the machine
learning team discover hard-to-find patterns and valuable information. ​ You
will have the opportunity to help design and implement major components of our
big data infrastructure. You will join a diverse group with expertise spanning
machine learning, software, mechanical, and electrical engineering, and can
expect regular interaction with members across the team. You will need:​ ​

* Solid Python proficiency

* Excellent written and verbal communication skills

* Experience with both relational (e.g. PostgreSQL) and NoSQL databases

* To be self-motivated and driven by solving hard problems using data

* A Bachelor's degree in computer science or a related discipline ​

It would be nice if you also have:​

* Exposure to both Bayesian machine learning and deep learning

* Experience with managing and processing very large datasets

If you think you're a good fit, please send a cover letter and resume to:
talent@righthandrobotics.com

------
eabraham
Handy | Senior Software Engineer | New York | Full time |
[https://www.handy.com](https://www.handy.com)

Handy is on a mission to change the way the world purchases home services. We
operate in all major US cities and several locations in Canada and Europe, but
we are just getting started. At the heart of our mission is a resilient
platform built on a sound technical foundation. We are always looking for
skillful software engineers to join us in our mission.

At Handy, we form small, high-impact teams and empower them to iterate
rapidly. You’ll be joining one the teams as a senior software engineer. Senior
software engineers are the most skillful individual contributors in our teams.
You will be collaborating with your team members (engineering, product, and
operations) to build and release features/products to production everyday. Our
engineers release Handy’s native apps every week and release web features
throughout a day.

For more info and to apply:
[https://www.handy.com/careers/703807?gh_jid=703807](https://www.handy.com/careers/703807?gh_jid=703807)

------
jevanish
### [http://GetLighthouse.com](http://GetLighthouse.com) | Front End Engineer
| San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Employees quit managers, not companies. If you've ever worked at a
dysfunctional, hyper-growth startup, or a big company wrecked by politics,
you've experienced how bad management can make work miserable. It’s crazy
managers aren’t given more help. We're changing that by helping with the
fundamentals of good management through software.

We have hundreds of paying customers, and want to bring great design and
experience to our validated and growing product. You will help in designing &
building Lighthouse to be a world-class product.

### You:

You’ll have the chance to bring all your skills together as part of a team
that’s customer driven and excited to make more people love their jobs and the
managers they work for. It's a mission you can feel great about working on
every day.

You’re an awesome fit for this role if you...

-> Take great pride in your work and obsess over getting the details right.

-> Always look for places to simplify, whether that’s removing a button, or making 30 lines of code work with 5.

-> You love using funnels & analytics, as well as talking to customers, to ensure what you design & build is best for customers.

### Tech stack currently includes (open to changes you advocate for): Rails,
Capistrano, haml/scss, bootstrap, jQuery, Postgres, Stripe, GCal API

* Interested in the role? Email Jason at GetLighthouse dot com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line. Please, no recent code school grads.

~~~
dbish
Unrelated to the job posting. Your software sounded interesting and I wanted
to check it out, but it doesn't let me sign up with a gmail account. That
seems pretty restrictive. You should let trial accounts use a personal address
so they don't have to commit with a work address that has more rules around
what can be used (or if they are just starting out what might be their work
address).

------
acconrad
Catalant ([https://gocatalant.com](https://gocatalant.com)) - Software
Engineer (Python/Flask) - Boston, MA - Full-time salaried, onsite

We are looking for pragmatic engineers. Our team is responsible for creating
and supporting a marketplace that connects over 35,000 independent experts
with global businesses. We try not to overbuild: we value shipped code over
perfect code: Easy things should be easy. Time to market is important, as is
time to fix bugs. We value honesty, teamwork and cooperation.

Catalant serves thousands of enterprise clients, including GE, Pfizer, and
Staples. We recently raised $41MM from our investors who include Highland
Capital, Greylock Partners, and General Catalyst, three of the top Venture
Capital firms out there, as well as famed investor Mark Cuban. We're on a
mission to find talented, scrappy, and fun folks to get on board.

We’re a Python3 shop on the Flask framework. We use Docker and Kubernetes. We
work in 4-6 person teams, writing new features and customized business logic
for our clients. We limit meetings, so you’re focused on the stuff that
matters. If you get stuck on a problem you’re working on, your team is right
there to help you out and get you moving again. Our brand-new office has
plenty of space to explore. Feel like you need a change of perspective, go
work in the garden, or the cafe or the library.

If you are a motivated developer with 1-4 years of programming background and
an interest to work in a fun, fast paced environment then we're the rocket
ship to be on.

Either message me or apply here:
[https://gocatalant.com/careers](https://gocatalant.com/careers)

------
kinsol
Kinsol Research | Victoria, BC, Canada | Full-time | Onsite

Kinsol Research provides research and development services to startups and
mature technology companies. We operate at the forefront of emerging
technology, with expertise in Big Data, Machine Learning, and Sensor Networks
– making us invaluable to our clients.

We are hiring a Full Stack Developer to contribute to our growing roster of
projects. The ideal candidate will be a driven team player who takes
ownership, collaborates effectively, and champions ideas from whiteboard to
production.

We offer a dynamic work environment with the opportunity to work on
challenging and interesting problems, centrally located offices with harbour
views in Vic West – minutes from downtown, foosball tournaments, great coffee,
and a comprehensive health and dental plan.

If this sounds interesting to you, you can reach out to me here, or send a
resume and cover letter in PDF form to:

info@kinsolresearch.com with the subject line “ATTENTION: Full-stack
Developer”

Here is the full job posting: [http://www.kinsolresearch.com/full-stack-
developer/](http://www.kinsolresearch.com/full-stack-developer/)

------
odiroot
Berlin, Germany | KIWI.KI GmbH | Full-time, ONSITE, [https://kiwi.ki/en/kiwi-
karriere/](https://kiwi.ki/en/kiwi-karriere/)

\- Fullstack Developer [https://kiwi-jobs.personio.de/job/25522](https://kiwi-
jobs.personio.de/job/25522)

\- Site Reliability Engineer [https://kiwi-
jobs.personio.de/job/13157](https://kiwi-jobs.personio.de/job/13157)

\- Backend Engineer [https://kiwi-jobs.personio.de/job/13215](https://kiwi-
jobs.personio.de/job/13215)

\- Frontend Engineer [https://kiwi-jobs.personio.de/job/4089](https://kiwi-
jobs.personio.de/job/4089)

\- Embedded Engineer [https://kiwi-jobs.personio.de/job/13307](https://kiwi-
jobs.personio.de/job/13307)

It is our goal to replace keys and revolutionize access management. KIWI makes
it very easy for our customers to determine who may enter their buildings – in
real time and with just one click. Our product portfolio contains various
hardware products, apps for opening the doors that are equipped with the
system, and a portal for key management. Our team, with whom we work on
further developing our products on a daily basis, is just as diverse.

Tech stack overview: bare-metal C, CoreOS, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Python, Django, Flask. Apply at: [https://kiwi.ki/en/kiwi-
karriere/](https://kiwi.ki/en/kiwi-karriere/)

------
purans
[https://phil.us](https://phil.us) \- Phil is a San Francisco-based health-
tech startup with the mission of reinventing the $400B prescription medication
space. In the last 18 months we went from prototype to figuring out product-
market fit, to establishing our high-margin unit economics and raising over
$12M in two rounds of venture financing. Our asset-light business model has
helped us expand from the state of CA to cover 92% of US population in the
last six months. Now looking to grow our small and close-knit team in sunny
downtown SF.

ONSITE: Hiring 1 Front-End Engineer and 1 QA Engineer. Please email your
resume to careers@phil.us Job Links -
[https://angel.co/philprescriptions/jobs/198556-front-end-
eng...](https://angel.co/philprescriptions/jobs/198556-front-end-engineer)
[https://angel.co/philprescriptions/jobs/253165-qa-
engineer](https://angel.co/philprescriptions/jobs/253165-qa-engineer)

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

"[Wag] is the best-designed and most efficient app for summoning a dog walker
with some or no advance notice." \- NY Times [1]

Wanted: Mobile Engineers

We're looking for experienced iOS/Android engineers to work on our mobile apps
(native Obj-C/Java) which are relied upon by _many_ dog owners and dog walkers
every day.

This is still a relatively small engineering team in a fast-growing company,
so it's a great opportunity to have a lot of impact and ownership while we
continue to grow. Our HQ is conveniently located on the Sunset Strip (West
Hollywood) and we're backed by several top VCs. We offer our services in all
major cities in the US.

Please submit your resume and a short intro about yourself to
melvin@wagwalking.com (VP of Eng)

[1]
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/technology/personaltech/a...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/technology/personaltech/apps-
gadgets-pet-care.html)

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 700+ employees (150 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Senior Security Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - Perl Software Engineer (Santa Monica or Remote)
      - Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - Data Engineer ETL (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, analytics, infrastructure and new product development. If you'd
like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

~~~
pluc
You guys have got to tone down the spam/followups. 3-5 email for each job
application sent through your service is not only annoying, it's
unprofessional.

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
NYC, United States | Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a fast-growing startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer in Test - Copenhagen ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test))

* Infrastructure Engineer - Copenhagen ([https://airtame.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer))

* Technical Support Specialist - NYC ([https://airtame.com/jobs/tech-support-specialist](https://airtame.com/jobs/tech-support-specialist))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We sponsor work
visas for non-EU applicants.

------
PaymarkJobs
Paymark | Platform Engineer | Auckland, New Zealand | ONSITE
[https://jobs.lever.co/paymark/436a634c-7f89-4c43-937c-d11f9a...](https://jobs.lever.co/paymark/436a634c-7f89-4c43-937c-d11f9ac85657)

As a Platform Engineer at Paymark - you’ll be designing, building,
prototyping, deploying, releasing, and supporting our AWS platform that runs
the microservices that power the APIs we provide to enable payments in New
Zealand. We process over 75% of NZ’s payments and do some pretty cool things
with them in AWS.

Technologies: AWS (Any and all services that work for us), terraform, puppet,
python, packer. To name a few. If you have better ideas then come and tell us!

We are also hiring Software Engineers to build these services. Primarily Java
- however if you can code and can prove it we’d love to have you!
[https://jobs.lever.co/paymark/4dd838f4-116b-4751-b774-f42cb4...](https://jobs.lever.co/paymark/4dd838f4-116b-4751-b774-f42cb435ba49)

These jobs are onsite in Auckland (in New Zealand).

~~~
tripsus
Sounds like a interesting opportunity. Are you willing to consider candidates
with work visa? I will apply for visa myself upon selection.

------
joetuson
Canvas Medical | Front End, Full Stack | San Francisco | ONSITE

Access to high quality primary care is one of the strongest determinants of
health and health care costs. Primary care providers in America are struggling
under excess administrative burdens and excess demand. There are over 1
billion primary care visits in the United States every year, and we aim to
improve the quality and efficiency of every single one of them.

Canvas was founded in 2015 to rebuild the technology infrastructure for
primary care providers. This includes core medical record technology as well
as patient-facing and insurer-facing products. Canvas is venture-backed,
headquartered in San Francisco, and currently has less than ten people on the
team.

We're looking for front-end and full-stack developers. Our typical toolset is
React+Redux, Webpack, Django, Python, Docker, and Linux on AWS. We value
passion, pragmatism, discipline, domain-driven design, and testing until
you’re confident. We also believe that communication and empathy are core
competencies for people who build technology.

Email me at engineering@canvasmedical.com

------
jschwartz11
Voodoo Manufacturing (YC W17) | Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://voodoomfg.com/jobs](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs)

We are building a digital factory to make manufacturing as fast, affordable,
and scalable as software.

\--

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Robotic Automation Engineer ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/robotic-automation-engineer](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/robotic-automation-engineer))

* Product Manager ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/product-manager](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/product-manager))

* Software Developer ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/software-developer](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/software-developer))

* ML Engineer ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/machine-learning-engineer](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/machine-learning-engineer))

* Office Manager ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/office-manager](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/office-manager))

* Content Marketing Manager ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/content-marketing-manager](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/content-marketing-manager))

* Customer Support ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/customer-support-manager](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/customer-support-manager))

Please email jobs@voodoomfg.com if you’re interested in applying.

------
HiringMedallia
(Pre IPO) Medallia is Hiring Engineers and Managers - McLean, VA

Who do we need: Sr. Manager - Front End Engineering, Sr. Manager - Backend
Engineering, All levels of Backend Engineers (Java), All levels of Front End
Engineers

Apply Here: [http://www.medallia.com/open-
positions/](http://www.medallia.com/open-positions/) or email me at
hcassano@medallia.com

Tech Stack: Frontend- Angular, ReactJS and also develops compositional or
backend-for-frontend services using NodeJS and GraphQL. The aforementioned
services are deployed in our microservices environment, which is based on
Docker, Mesos, Aurora, and Linkerd.

Backend engineering is a pure Java shop that currently develops on Java 8 and
depends on the same infrastructure as our Frontend engineering teams.

What do we do? Medallia enables companies to make customer experience
improvement easy by systematically capturing customer feedback everywhere and
in real-time delivering insights and actions to every employee, from the
c-suite, to the front line—so companies can create experiences customers love.

------
knocte
Gatecoin ([http://gatecoin.com](http://gatecoin.com)) | Hong Kong ONSITE |
Multiple Positions | Fulltime | (INTERNS also welcome, VISA sponsor)

We're a regulated exchange for bitcoin, ether and other blockchain assets
based in Hong Kong, with many projects in our backlog!

We're looking for technical folks to join our growing international team of
blockchain technology specialists:

a) Devs (Junior/Senior Fullstack and Senior Backend)

b) QA Devs (in charge of Selenium & Integration tests, plus some product
management)

c) DevOps/SystemEngineers (we use Ansible, Linux)

We use .NET/Mono (C# with some F#) with Linux systems and storage tools
(MySQL, Redis). Get in contact to know more at andres at gatecoin dot com,
using the subject "Interested in Gatecoin roles".

We help with sponsorship/relocation to Hong Kong.

Some nice perks we have:

\- 10% of "free to tinker" time

\- 10% of remote work time allowed

\- International, friendly work environment (more than 8 different
nationalities in the office!)

Want to make a difference in the blockchain space? Join like-minded people and
work together to bring about the decentralized financial revolution!

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Frontend Engineer | REMOTE OK | Fulltime

Lumi helps e-commerce brands design and order packaging online. We're solving
complex supply chain problems involving everything from turning vector-based
designs into production-ready artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex
systems of pricing, manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging
industry.

Our stack: React, Node, Typescript, Haskell. As an engineer at Lumi, you'll
become an important part of our dynamic and productive team. You will be
leading projects building the architecture of our customer-facing site.

Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. Expertise with Javascript is required.

You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs/apply](https://www.lumi.com/jobs/apply)

------
hornets
Charlotte Hornets | Charlotte, NC | www.hornets.com

The Charlotte Hornets are looking to hire a talented software developer to
work in the front office with our data analysts, scouts, and General Manager.
This person will be responsible for building and maintaining software tools to
organize and analyze basketball data relevant to the draft, free agency,
trades, and player and team efficiency. Candidate should have a strong
computer science background with heavy emphasis on web and database design. He
or she should also possess great communication skills. Any experience with
advanced statistical methods and techniques would also be a strong plus.
Experience in the sports industry is not required, but applicants must be
extremely passionate about basketball and the numbers behind it.

[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm...](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm/Player-
Basketball-Operations?supcat=170#listofjobs)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich, Germany | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We are a 3-year-old, rapidly growing international company of 150 IoT experts
in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents. And we have been described as
one of the most successful startups in the industry!

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin or
in Munich. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

We are looking for NodeJS Developers, Scala Developers, Full Stack Developers,
Frontend Engineers, DevOps, Integration Engineers, Data Scientists...and many
more :)

Check out our career page for more details. You can also apply there directly,
if any position sparks your interest!
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
shutty
Findify | Sales and business development intern | EU/US | Full-time, Remote

Findify is a Machine Learning powered search & Discovery solution for
e-commerce sites. We have 1000+ e-commerce businesses in more than 50
countries around the world deliver a better experience to their customers, and
increase their sales.

Are you a dynamic and energetic individual who is interested in gaining first-
hand experience in sales and marketing at a fast growing SaaS startup? Do you
consider yourself a great communicator and someone who can get stuff done?

If so, join us in revolutionizing e-commerce!

The ideal candidate will:

* Have excellent communication skills.

* Have the ability to understand the product and articulate the benefits to customers.

* Be well organized and able to meet goals and achieve targets.

* Be a self-driven and motivated individual who's looking to get stuff done!

Beyond the basics – what would really impress us:

* A side project, or something you built yourself that you’d proud of

* Don’t take no for an answer

Apply here: [https://findify.io/careers/sales-
intern/](https://findify.io/careers/sales-intern/)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | Node.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a Node Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions. Compensation: 30 - 70 zł/h
dependent on the experience, background and attitude to coding.

Our original job offer (in polish): [https://ideamotive.co/careers/node-
express-developer/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/node-express-developer/)

Send your CV, code samples or inquiries to newhero@ideamotive.co

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE / REMOTE depending on role

We have hired three people through HN and look forward to more.

Interview process: Video calls if you're presently distant or an in-person
visit if you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields
(including for NASA).

We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in C++ and Rust,
CUDA, Clojure, and/or ScalaJS, as well as to enthusiastic developers who might
lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also welcome
interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

At present, non-local hires would start on a project or short-term basis
(paid). Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there is a
possible fit.

Contact info@onai.com.

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices. It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the
cloud and publish it anywhere via API.

We raised our Series B lead with Benchmark
[https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-
series...](https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-series-b/)

We have several positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors.

We are hiring for the following full-time positions:

\- Data Engineer (Berlin): [http://grnh.se/nt8ivm1](http://grnh.se/nt8ivm1)

\- Reliability Engineer (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/f2bnhl1](http://grnh.se/f2bnhl1)

\- JavaScript Engineer (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/a0lr5y1](http://grnh.se/a0lr5y1)

\- Director of software Engineering (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/voqfjd1](http://grnh.se/voqfjd1)

\- Engineering Manager - Ecosystem Open Source (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/cu6jeq1](http://grnh.se/cu6jeq1)

------
eosrei
Udacity | Multiple Positions | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai,
São Paulo, New Delhi | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.udacity.com/](https://www.udacity.com/)

Udacity's mission is to democratize education. We're an online learning
platform offering groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial
intelligence, machine learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused
on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity is making innovative
technologies such as self-driving cars available to a global community of
aspiring technologists, while also enabling learners at all levels to skill up
with essentials like programming, web and app development.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, Python, Node.js, React, Java, Ruby,
Haskell depending on team.

All open positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/udacity?lever-
via=24S9Caa8CS](https://jobs.lever.co/udacity?lever-via=24S9Caa8CS)

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Plovdiv | ONSITE | 4/12 months INTERNS We are
looking for new colleagues to help improve our FOSS software solutions and
contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are passionate about
open source software and like one of our topics on
[http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs) get in touch with us!
Candidates will do a programming challenge followed by an interview. We're
currently looking for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Munich | ONSITE    
    
        - Nexedi | Web Mesh Network JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Language Processing Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Connected Cars JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Python Developer | Paris | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Linux JavaScript Port Developer | Lille | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | AI Business Bot Python Developer | Munich | INTERN
       

About Nexedi: We are a small international team of about 30 programmers
(headquarters in Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. We run our
own stack with ERP5 (Business Suite), SlapOS (Cloud Deployment) and Wendelin
(Big Data/Machine Learning) being the main solutions for which we provide
customization services (our code is free, our time isn't). We have time to
tinker, need to think out-of-the-box/ram/space and work mostly autonomous. We
all use Chromebooks, our hierarchy is as flat as the area around Lille, our
offices are paperless and we have no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and
(vanilla) JavaScript. If you're looking for fame or gain, we're not the right
place. For purpose and leverage, we might be worth considering. Join us!

------
hganesan
TowerView Health | Philadelphia, PA | Full-Time and Contract | Remote and In
Office | Front-End Engineering |
[http://towerviewhealth.com](http://towerviewhealth.com)

TowerView Health is a rapidly growing startup in Philadelphia looking for a
passionate, user-focused front-end engineer/contractor to help us scale up our
software platform for medication management.

We help chronically ill patients manage complex medication regimens in their
home. We partner with pharmacies that send patients customized pre-sorted
medication trays that insert into our custom-designed smart pillbox. Our
pillbox can sense when medication is removed and send patients and/or their
caregivers automated reminders. Explainer Link:
[https://youtu.be/vWaBJVrSOiE](https://youtu.be/vWaBJVrSOiE)

Our patients love us because we take away the complexity of managing
medications and our customers love us because we keep patients healthy and out
of the hospital. We sell to health insurance companies and hospital systems
and are poised to scale to over 25K patients in the next 2 years. We've been
recognized by Forbes and the Medical Design Excellence Awards, and are
committed to providing patients peace of mind when it comes to their
medication.

Experience in/with: Angular 1.x, Node, React, HTML, CSS

Projects we want to build: * data visualization dashboards for nurses to
target their care to patients * easy-to-use web apps to streamline medication
filling and reconciliation * internal operations tooling to create seamless
experiences for our patients

We're a small, flexible team looking for someone able to own projects from
start to finish.

Shoot me an e-mail at hareesh@towerviewhealth.com if you have any questions or
just want to learn more about the company.

------
fleaflicker
Fleaflicker | Senior Java Engineer | Brooklyn, NY | REMOTE, Full-time

We're looking for a Senior Java Engineer to help build and scale our backend
java applications.

Requirements

* Expert-level knowledge of Java and the JVM

* At least 7 years software engineering experience

* In-depth experience with:
    
    
      - Dependency injection libraries (e.g., Guice)
    
      - Database access libraries for simple CRUD operations and complex, high-performance queries (e.g., JDBC, JDBI)
    
      - REST API libraries (e.g., JAX-RS and Jersey)
    
      - HTTP servers (e.g., Tomcat/Jetty)
    
      - Server-side templating libraries (e.g., Closure Templates)
    

* Write clean, efficient, testable code

More here [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147100/senior-java-
engineer-f...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147100/senior-java-engineer-
fleaflicker)

To apply, email us at jobs+hn@fleaflicker.com, attaching a current resume in
HTML, Plain Text, or PDF format. In the body of the email describe how you fit
our requirements.

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Interns, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Stealth startup working on self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics.

Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox)
and Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri).

Our team comprises PhDs from top universities, hackers, competitive
programmers, and accomplished entrepreneurs. We offer a full range of
benefits, a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and
contributes to real, deliverable products.

We are seeking talented people to join our team:

\- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS (iOS & Android)

\- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS (backend, full stack, cloud infrastructure)

\- RESEARCH SCIENTISTS (SLAM / computer vision / machine learning)

\- ROBOTICS ENGINEERS (calibration, cameras, signal processing)

\- DATA SCIENTIST (visualisation, databases, insights)

\- DATA OPERATIONS (scaling our data collection)

\- VISUAL DESIGNER (Augmented reality, video directing & editing, branding)

Please apply at careers@bluevisionlabs.com

~~~
RSchaeffer
Do you have part-time opportunities for current students (MRes, in my case)?

~~~
hgrimmett
Hi there. We work with students during their masters projects, but always
full-time with a 3-month minimum length. That's about the time it takes to get
properly stuck in, learn a lot, and make a few awesome things!

~~~
RSchaeffer
What about a 9-month or year-long part-time project? I know it wouldn't be
ideal, but maybe the duration would make up for the reduced intensity?
Hopefully I'm not too pushy :)

------
bensummers
Haplo | Junior Software Developer | London, UK | Full time, ONSITE

Are you early on in your career, or graduating this summer? We're a great
place to learn to be the best developer you can be.

We're looking for three new developers to join our growing team, and here's
four reasons to start your career with us:

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/new-graduates](https://www.haplo-
services.com/jobs/new-graduates)

We have deliberately set up our company to support people who're just starting
out, and we're good at accelerating your learning and giving you a wide range
of experience.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/blog/2017/working-with-
early-...](https://www.haplo-services.com/blog/2017/working-with-early-stage-
developers)

[https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/so-you-want-to-be-a-
develo...](https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/so-you-want-to-be-a-developer-
fe02f2e92a83)

-

We build research information management systems for universities, on top of
our open source Haplo platform.

[https://haplo.org](https://haplo.org)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great coffee. Ambition to change the world in a small but significant
way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
kid64
GLD | Software Engineers, Graphic Designers, Technical Writers | Los Angeles,
CA // Los Angeles-based Remote | REMOTE

Greetings HN, we're assembling a team of rock stars to help build next-
generation software products for the medical industry within a large,
established network of healthcare providers and related professionals.
Applicants must be experienced in one or more of the following areas with
advanced or expert-level proficiency:

    
    
      1. ASP.NET MVC 5 and 6
      2. PostgreSQL
      3. SQLite
      4. React
      5. React Native
      6. Xamarin (iOS/Android)
      7. Javascript and jQuery
      8. Automated testing (in conjunction with any of the above)
      9. Applied cryptography
      10. HTML, CSS, LESS/SASS, Photoshop, and Illustrator
      11. Instructional documentation for novice users
    

If this sounds like your cup of tea, let's get in touch! Send your resume to
gld@fastmail.com and include salary requirement.

------
afarrell
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the team and give internal
(and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one coding challenge, then a couple of
onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
wozmirek
KISURA | Software Developers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.kisura.com/](https://www.kisura.com/)

We are looking for experienced software developers to help us build Europe's
first curated digital shopping service for female fashion.

Our mission is simple: to provide our customers with handpicked outfits
tailored to their budget and style and make them feel beautiful and confident.

What’s in it for you? An opportunity to build a scalable, customer-centered
solution in a quiet office. We're based in Berlin’s famous Kreuzberg district
which means easy commute, lots of lunch, meetup and party options close by.

We are looking for:

\- Software developers (PHP/OOP, JAVA, GO, PYTHON)

\- Front-end developers (HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3)

\- QA engineers

Speaking German is not required.

How to apply: email me directly at mirek (at) kisura.de :) (I'm the product
manager here).

More info at [https://www.kisura.com/jobs](https://www.kisura.com/jobs).

------
seddona
CircuitHub | [https://circuithub.com/](https://circuithub.com/) | London UK or
Boston US

CircuitHub is on a mission to fix rapid electronics prototyping. We are the
first automated electronics factory built around a modern tech stack. We help
hardware companies producing self driving cars, satellites, 3D printers,
robotics, & more to rapidly prototype electronics and get to market faster.

Join our growing team to work on a variety of problems across CircuitHub's
entire stack. No direct experience with factory automation or electronics is
necessary but we like curious people willing to learn.

Our stack:

\- Haskell API server using GHC 8, Yesod, Opaleye, and many other libraries
from Hackage.

\- Elm front end.

\- PostgreSQL for data storage, with querying via Opaleye & Rel8.

\- AWS / Heroku for hosting.

\- NixOS for development environments, continuous integration and deployments.

\- Functional reactive programming for standalone GUI applications.

\- Prometheus and Grafana for metrics and instrumentation.

careers@circuithub.com

------
xwilders
BEYOND LABS | Javascript Full Stack Developer | London £35-47.5k + up to 1%
equity | ONSITE | FULL TIME & INTERNS

Beyond is an enterprise SaaS platform that’s spearheading a new generation of
companies - ones that remain agile as they grow. We do this by transforming
the way companies plan their numbers - their budgets. Ultimately, we believe
companies do best when employees are empowered to take initiatives, rather
than constrained by outdated budgets.

You will:

\- Integrate key finance and productivity tools with Beyond, such as Xero,
Asana and Slack

\- Help build ways of viewing and learning from large data sets using
visualisations, chat bots & Machine Learning

\- Work with our talented front and back end teams to deliver whole features -
front end components that users will love, linked to a robust and efficient
back end

Learn more at [http://bebeyond.co/jobs/](http://bebeyond.co/jobs/) or drop me
an email: xavier@bebeyond.co

------
poningru
Public Library of Science | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Full time | [https://www.plos.org/careers](https://www.plos.org/careers)

PLOS (for Public Library of Science) is a nonprofit open access science,
technology and medicine publisher, innovator and advocacy organization with a
library of open access journals and other scientific literature under an open
content license.The PLOS journals are published under the Creative Commons
"attribution" license. We are the leading open access publishing organization
in the world with over 200,000 papers published since our inception. We are
looking for an engineer that is forward-thinking, intellectually curious, and
passionate about our non-profit mission at PLOS.

Please apply directly at our careers page [0] or email evarghese@plos.org with
your resume.

We do have other job openings within our Dev team:

* Software Engineering Manager [1]

* Full-stack Ruby Engineer [2]

[0]
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/PUB1003/JobBoard/f3fb362c-761...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/PUB1003/JobBoard/f3fb362c-761f-0eab-0b95-2fb7b2ba04e5/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=817e1469-a3a8-4b71-a785-e095397aa912)

[1]
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/PUB1003/JobBoard/f3fb362c-761...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/PUB1003/JobBoard/f3fb362c-761f-0eab-0b95-2fb7b2ba04e5/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=614b7d59-e5de-41e3-9eb6-d7c2c3363c84)

[2]
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/PUB1003/JobBoard/f3fb362c-761...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/PUB1003/JobBoard/f3fb362c-761f-0eab-0b95-2fb7b2ba04e5/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=47315b90-66ce-4437-b9e9-70306c616492)

------
donaldguy
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help build the factory of the future and realize the next
industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the back office to the shop floor.
Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more.

We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500 customers and are
enabling production lines building things you interact with everyday. We're in
a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A last month
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team!

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- Web Development: Meteor+React+Redux, delivering useful, real-time
experiences in the browser and on Electron

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- Design & Product: Usable, beautiful UX that makes the above worth doing

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded startup that is creating a
platform for local delivery powered by a fleet of autonomous vehicles designed
for sidewalks and pedestrian spaces.

We're bringing together a team with deep domain expertise in robotics,
autonomous vehicles, and artificial intelligence. If you're interested in
joining us for work on this exciting technology and help create the future of
autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you.

Roles we are hiring for include:

Software Engineer - Motion Planning and Controls

Software Engineer - Perception

Software Engineer - Mapping and Localization

Software - Generalist

Hardware - Electrical

Hardware - Embedded/Firmware

Contact us at jobs-hackernews@dispatch.ai!

Or apply through our listing on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/)).

------
ChrisLeoLabs
LeoLabs | Menlo Park, CA | Full Time | OnSite

[https://www.leolabs.space/](https://www.leolabs.space/)

Space Debris Mapping Services to Enable the LEO Economy Services

We're monitoring satellites and space debris using our worldwide network of
ground-based, phased-array radars to provide data needed for safely navigating
space.

We're looking for software generalists, preferably with Python experience, to
help extend our capabilities.

Since we're a startup, this generalist may be called on to help with a large
variety of different software: data apis, customer facing websites, radar
signal processing, machine learning, embedded software, etc.

The majority of our backend stack is in Python, with some C.

Requirements: Minimum of 3+ years experience beyond intern level

Good to Have: Knowledge of Python strongly preferred Knowledge of C, Verilog,
radars, or orbital mechanics

If any of this sounds interesting to you, please send an email at
softwarejobs@leolabs.space

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Backend, Frontend & System Engineers | Berlin, Germany | INTERNS,
VISA, ONSITE,
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

We're always looking for hungry & curious engineers (from INTERN to senior
level) in:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, GRPC, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Frontend & Hybrid Engineering (Typescript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- Site Reliability Engineering (Golang, GCP/AWS, Kubernetes, Prometheus)

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction in 31 countries

\- Hard problems, no politics, clear focus, great context - driven by values &
excellence

\- We're self-funded, profitable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a development philosophy that balances fast hacking with a solid
architectural foundation

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

------
robertougo
Weissmaler | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full time | Relocation support

We're looking for a senior backend developer that is experienced in either
Scala or Java (we'll be using Scala.) Additional experience in Postgres and/or
GraphQL is greatly appreciated.

Additionally we're very open to applications for frontend (React) and mobile
(React Native)!

WEISSMALER is Germany’s first tech-driven painting company. Our ambition is to
build the largest and best painting company in Germany, using technological
innovation to manage our painters better and more efficiently than traditional
painting companies.

WHAT DO WE OFFER? \- Challenging tasks with visible impact \- Great office in
Neukölln \- Laptop: Dell XPS 15" or your choice in the same price range \- A
startup with an actual business model & revenue \- As much responsibility as
you're ready to take on

Send an introductory email to emil.ahlbaeck@weissmaler.de

~~~
robertougo
Thanks for the submissions, we have closed this spot.

------
siavash
Tictail | Frontend, iOS, ML | Stockholm | Onsite | Full time

I'm a cofounder of Tictail, a startup building a marketplace and e-commerce
platform with the vision of enabling anyone anywhere to work with their
passion. Today we do so by removing barriers of entry
(frontend/backend/Android/iOS) and connecting emerging brands with the right
customers (ML). We are today the proud home of tens of thousands of shops and
millions of customers globally.

We are looking for engineers with a passion for product to join our small
Stockholm team (~35). If this sounds interesting there are some more details
at [https://tictail.com/careers](https://tictail.com/careers)

Every now and then we also post some thoughts at
[https://medium.com/tictail](https://medium.com/tictail)

------
robertelevate
Elevate Security | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
www.elevatesecurity.com

Data breaches increase every year as attackers continue to target employees
for access and information. Elevate Security is creating a world where
employees are a company’s strongest asset in defending against hackers. We are
taking on this longstanding gap in the security space with a focus on
behavioral and data science to improve security behaviors across employees in
a measurable way. We’re looking for extraordinary and passionate people to
help us build this future and redefine the security landscape.

Looking for a strong Front End Architect and seasoned Full Stack Engineers!

For more information, check out our job descriptions and ping us on
[https://www.elevatesecurity.com/jobs/](https://www.elevatesecurity.com/jobs/).

------
swimmadude66
Kabbage | Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE Kabbage uses data pulled
directly from a business's transactions to better evaluate their credit
worthiness and offer them a line of credit. Our partners also use this data
via our Kabbage Platform, allowing them base their loan decisions on same
credit data, with their logo, their money, and their customers. We are growing
at an exponential rate and are in need of Full-Stack engineers with experience
in C# WebAPIs and Angular2 Typescript front-ends. More information on our open
positions can be found here:
[https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/)

If you need any more information or want to send your resume directly, feel
free to contact me at ayost(at)kabbage(dot)com

------
alfo_
Ahrefs | Oncall/Devops | Singapore + San Francisco, CA | REMOTE ok (preferably
SG TZ), VISA ok (SG only), [https://ahrefs.com/jobs/oncall-
devops](https://ahrefs.com/jobs/oncall-devops)

Ahrefs is looking for a oncall/devops to help take care of its distributed
backend systems powered by 2000+ servers and ensure all systems are up and
running 24/7\. We require deep understanding of operating systems and networks
fundamentals, practical knowledge of Linux and a healthy desire to automate
everything while being able to quickly resolve urgent issues manually.

Ahrefs runs an internet-scale bot that crawls the whole Web, storing huge
volumes of information to be indexed and structured in a timely fashion.
Backend system is powered by a custom petabyte-scale distributed key-value
storage to accommodate all that data coming in at high speed. On top of that
Ahrefs is building various analytical services for end-users.

We are a small team and strongly believe in better technology leading to
better solutions for real-world problems. We worship functional languages and
static typing, extensively employ code generation and meta-programming, value
code clarity and predictability, and are constantly seeking to automate
repetitive tasks and eliminate boilerplate, guided by DRY and following KISS.
If there is any new technology that will make our life easier - no doubt,
we'll give it a try. We rely heavily on opensource code (as the only viable
way to build maintainable system) and contribute back [1]. Occasionally we
track down CPU bugs [2].

Our motto is "first do it, then do it right, then do it better". Drop an email
to connect@ahrefs.com

[1] [https://github.com/ahrefs](https://github.com/ahrefs) [2]
[https://tech.ahrefs.com/skylake-bug-a-detective-story-
ab1ad2...](https://tech.ahrefs.com/skylake-bug-a-detective-story-ab1ad2beddcd)

------
AlaskaCasey
We're hiring like crazy at Serverless!

Serverless, Inc. | Infrastructure Engineer, Serverless Platform | Remote |
Full-time | [https://goo.gl/EbyRmK](https://goo.gl/EbyRmK)

Serverless, Inc. | Infrastructure Engineer, Serverless Platform | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/WazBv9](https://goo.gl/WazBv9)

Serverless, Inc. | Product Manager (Technical), Serverless Framework | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/4UUcgR](https://goo.gl/4UUcgR)

Serverless, Inc. | Developer Advocate (Community) | San Francisco, Remote |
Full-time | [https://goo.gl/L0uYRS](https://goo.gl/L0uYRS)

Serverless, Inc. | Growth Engineer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/SnducQ](https://goo.gl/SnducQ)

Serverless, Inc. | Visual Designer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/eiVzEQ](https://goo.gl/eiVzEQ)

Serverless, Inc. | Executive Assistant | San Francisco| Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/tzhT7Q](https://goo.gl/tzhT7Q)

Join our fast growing team at Serverless. We’re a close-knit team with half of
us in San Francisco and half of us distributed. We’re well funded and work
with some of the best VCs in Silicon Valley to bring our vision to life of
simplifying software down to functions and events. Perks include unlimited
paid time off, paid family leave, working with an awesome team of passionate
individuals, and having a ton of autonomy and ownership of whatever you are
working on.

To see all the jobs we have listed check out:
[https://jobs.lever.co/serverless](https://jobs.lever.co/serverless).

------
timruffles
Cubik.io | Developers | London | Onsite | Pay by level, up to £65k for good
full-stack devs

We're building a data-visualisation platform using some great tech
(TypeScript, D3, Node, React+Redux, Postgres) and using it to deliver data
stories for clients like Barclays, IBM and startups including fintech + smart
energy companies.

We're looking for devs who love to build visually compelling products. We
really care about surprising our users with the quality of our UI and
visualisations.

Please have a look at the gist below for more details - we're right next to
Old St tube on the Northern Line so it's easy to drop by and meet us over
lunch! Reach out to paul@cubik.io

[https://gist.github.com/timruffles/825fa496406c95f19ce44760a...](https://gist.github.com/timruffles/825fa496406c95f19ce44760a8491b6b)

------
PeterC01
Application Developer

SEC | NY $110,000 - $150,000 | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data. We do quantitative analysis, machine
learning, plus good old fashioned product development. At the end of the day
we are creating modern, elegant applications that help our government be more
awesome.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people that saw the light. Looking for knowledge of our full stack
technology: JS, React, Python, pandas, Flask, C++, kdb, & q. Should have
various experience with application development, databases, and data
analytics.

If you love to learn you'll fit right in. For more information or to apply,
email Peter -- peter.comas@aretecinc.com.

Please, no recruiters!

------
pcrawfor
Daily Burn | Senior Backend Engineer, Front End/Marketing Engineer, QA/Test
Engineer | New York | ONSITE | www.dailyburn.com

DailyBurn is a leading fitness brand and builds products to help people get
fit and live a sustainable healthy lifestyle.

Our focus is on high quality streaming workout content, we produce and
distribute all our content on demand and also offer a live daily workout.

Our tech stack is a Rails web app powering most of our API, golang for backend
services, React.js web front end and native apps on iOS, tvOS, Android,
Kindle, FireTV and Roku.

Get in touch with paul@dailyburn.com for any of the below roles:

Senior Backend:

* 4+ years backend development experience

* Experience designing and building backend systems

* Experience with Ruby/Rails or an equivalent web development framework

* Experience with Go a plus

Frontend/Marketing Engineer:

* 2 years experience in a front end/web development role

* Extensive experience with CSS/HTML, Responsive web design, JS

* Experience with Rails a plus

------
bargl
Trueform | Software Engineers | Woodinville, WA | ONSITE | trueform.io

Hi there!

I'm a tech lead at Trueform.io, our business model is to create retail as a
service so you can rent a space if you have a one off product and don't want
to have an online only presence. We're based in the Seattle WA metropolitan
area.

Our application is built on C# with .NET (migrating to core), Javascript, and
Jquery. However, we're going to migrate to a frontend framework like angular
in the short term. We are going to work on distributing our application API so
there will be room for growth in that direction as well after launch.

We have 2 positions open for entry level engineers, but if you are a talented
software engineer and want to reach out feel free to email too. There is room
for us to pivot with these positions based on talent.

email me at elarge@apolloroboticstechnology.com

~~~
sbierwagen
Why the two different domains? apolloroboticstechnology.com seems to have very
similar language to trueform.io.

~~~
bargl
The conception of the company was a robotics technology which is still the end
goal, but in discussing how the MVP would look so they could get a foothold in
a market for establishing a robotics presence they decided to go with Retail
as a Service. At that point they wanted to have multiple brands and save
ApolloRoboticsTechnology for their robotics side of the house and use TrueForm
for their RaaS side of the house. Or at least that's as far as I understand
the history here. I haven't been here from the beginning so I asked the same
question you did and that's the answer I received.

------
rdgthree
Flip ([https://flip.lease](https://flip.lease)) | Backend Engineer | New York
| REMOTE, SALARY:100k-140k

Flip is the easiest way to sublet or get out of your lease. We're growing
quickly, just raised new funding from Union Square Ventures and are hiring a
small team (5-7) of talented product engineers.

We care a lot about how our product looks and feels. We're looking for people
that love to work on consumer facing products and care a lot about the
details. We're a team of 90% engineers, so you'll have a lot of freedom to
execute and flexibility in hours. We pride ourselves on few meetings.

We're focused on creating an amazing experience for renting any space, and
we're building out every tool core to that experience.

We're hiring for:

* Backend data engineer (we use microservices, so we're open to many languages but Node experience is necessary for working with our API)

Apply here:

[https://angel.co/flipyourlease](https://angel.co/flipyourlease) or reach out
directly to roger@flip.lease with a portfolio (we don't care about resumes as
much as pure output).

Cultures we look to emulate are Stripe and Airbnb, so if you like and respect
those companies give us a shout :)

Some of our current team:

[https://dribbble.com/BurakAslan](https://dribbble.com/BurakAslan)

[https://dribbble.com/jon-hargreaves](https://dribbble.com/jon-hargreaves)

[https://dribbble.com/owensbla](https://dribbble.com/owensbla) (Our head of
API eng!)

and me!

[https://dribbble.com/RDGthree](https://dribbble.com/RDGthree)

~~~
pedrohidalgo
Do you know that most Backend Engineers doesn't have portfolio because almost
all the work is not accessible to the public via internet?

what do you think about this? am I missing something?

~~~
rdgthree
Usually backend engineers have some OSS work or side projects they can share.
Even if that isn't the case, there is usually something they've done at work
they can discuss, if it isn't the pure code.

We're not looking for engineers that purely do work for their employer and
then turn it off when they head home. Since this will be our ~8th employee,
they need to be ready to really dive into the work, and those people tend to
have a portfolio. Of course, I'm open to people without one - there needs to
be a stronger pitch than just a resume.

Hopefully that makes sense!

~~~
pedrohidalgo
Thanks for the reply.

In my case I worked on several side projects, i.e:
[https://itkdb.com](https://itkdb.com) and
[https://github.com/pedrohidalgo/pleasure](https://github.com/pedrohidalgo/pleasure)

But the quality of my open source and side projects can't be compared to the
quality of my daily job because of time and resources issues. So I still think
that my portfolio as a backend developer won't be good enough because the
awesome work is closed source and webapps are not accessible to the outside
world.

When you say: "there is usually something they've done at work they can
discuss" then you're not talking about portfolio.

Thanks again!

------
rudasi
Trexo Robotics | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite | VISA | www.trexorobotics.com
Trexo Robotics is an exoskeleton robotics start up working towards making
mobility a reality for the disabled and elderly. Founded by Waterloo
mechatronics graduates we strive to provide a strong engineering culture and
believe in getting things done. Currently Trexo Robotics is working on a
rehabilitation exoskeleton for children with lower body movement disorders
such as Cerebral Palsy and is looking for it first robotics engineer to help
implement software for control, modelling and testing of our robot. Skills:
C/C++/Python, ROS, control systems theory. Benefits: Competitive salary and
equity, first employee, opportunity to help children with mobility issues. If
interested please email at ru@trexorobotics.com

------
white_oak8
Synapse Technology Corporation | Computer Vision Engineer, Machine Learning
Engineer | Palo Alto | Onsite | Full time

[https://www.syntechcorporation.com](https://www.syntechcorporation.com)

Synapse is an early-stage AI startup founded by three MIT grads. We're venture
backed, and looking to grow our team of computer vision and machine learning
engineers. As our first product in the defense & security space, we automate
baggage screening at TSA security checkpoints with deep learning systems.

Some upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop generative models for threat image projection

\- Implement and deploy state-of-the-art object detection models

\- Design and build data pipelines for 2D and 3D image data

\- Experiment with online learning methods for our computer vision systems

Email me directly at sims[at]syntechcorporation.com! My background is in
AI/RL, so happy to chat :)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Front-End Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Engineering & Culture: [http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com)

Website: [http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
scandit
Scandit | iOS Developer | Warsaw, Poland | ONSITE |
[https://scandit.com/](https://scandit.com/)

Advance your career as an iOS developer at a well-funded Swiss startup with
offices in Zurich, San Francisco and now Warsaw. We make the best barcode
scanning software, used by NASA and other brands everyone knows. Join us if
you value a good work ethic, get stuff done and enjoy a healthy work
environment.

Demo of our product:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8Mzswc49wk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8Mzswc49wk)

Please apply here:
[https://www.scandit.com/company/jobs/736321/?gh_jid=736321](https://www.scandit.com/company/jobs/736321/?gh_jid=736321)

------
MartinAlbertsen
GAN Integrity | Copenhagen, Denmark | Back-end, front-end, full-stack
Engineers (Node, Mongo, Expres, Angular) | ONSITE, VISA |

SaaS Startup in Copenhagen looking for Engineers to join our team on-site.

Our products are built on the MEAN stack. Currently looking for NodeJS
developers, Angular (1.6) & full-stack, DevOps and frontend.

Super international and diverse team. Dedicated to building scalable and high
performing products to help our customers with their compliance efforts. We
are removing tedious processes and building an intuitive and smart cloud based
solution.

More details here: [https://gan-integrity-
solutions.workable.com/jobs/429547](https://gan-integrity-
solutions.workable.com/jobs/429547) Feel free to reach out with any questions
or comments. martin@ganintegrity.com (CTO)

~~~
Daishiman
You use MongoDB to handle matters in _legal compliance_??

I'd stay far, far away from this one.

~~~
hellofunk
Can you explain?

------
statictype
Eutech Cybernetic | Full Stack Developer | Full Time | Chennai, India ONSITE

What we're building:

* A SAAS platform and product suite for managing Smart Cities and Smart Workplaces

* A cloud-based real-time integration platform for the Internet Of Things.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, CCTVs, access card systems, energy
meters, sensors, fire alarms, AHUs, HVACs etc...) and lets your monitor and
control your smart environment.

We've been doing the Internet Of Things before it was a buzzword.

We need a full-stack developer. We write code in C#, F#, Python, Javascript,
Typescript and some smatterings of Go and AWS Lambda.

We are currently shipping:

A distributed processing engine built on the actor model

A web service on top of Cassandra to process large volumes of access card and
sensor data.

We have interesting problems to solve. Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location, and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles.
([https://medium.com/@OscarHealth/announcing-oscars-first-
engi...](https://medium.com/@OscarHealth/announcing-oscars-first-engineering-
outpost-los-angeles-2b9568054ffb))

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806)

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity. Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare:
[http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com](http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com)

[https://www.hioscar.com/why-oscar](https://www.hioscar.com/why-oscar)

~~~
mmoche
Where in LA is your LA office?

------
sdabby
ClickTime |
[https://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs](https://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs)
| San Francisco, CA and Austin, TX | Full Time

ABOUT US: We help businesses become more productive every day. We're a
bootstrapped, profitable, 35-person company going through an exciting stage of
growth.

INTERVIEW PROCESS: Two phone interviews, a short practical component (e.g.
writing exercise) that reflects future day-to-day work at ClickTime, one in-
person interview, reference checks.

ROLES: Customer Support Specialist, Sales Development Representative,
Marketing Associate

APPLY:
[https://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs](https://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs)
Please email sdabby@clicktime.com with any questions!

------
karatkier
Karat | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

As a member of Karat's engineering team, you will get to work on an exciting
mission with a superstar team that feels like family. You will be able to
easily relate to the product given that we've all been through technical
interviews.

Learn More/Apply Here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba7262?lever-
source=HN)

------
dirceut
Auth0 | REMOTE | Full Time | [https://auth0.com](https://auth0.com)

Auth0 is looking for Infrastructure Engineers to help ensure that our services
stay up and running while continuing to rapidly ship software that our
customers love. An Infrastructure Engineer is a specialist in creating,
deploying and running infrastructure and have a great knowledge of networking,
the linux kernel and systems scaling.

We are looking for people that have a passion for building robust
infrastructure components that others can reuse and have a track record of
working with infrastructure at world scale.

Responsibilities

\- Manage our infrastructure and provide alerting for teams to detect common
problems

\- Collaborate with development teams to introduce and test updated
infrastructure components to be delivered as a service on AWS, using tools and
technologies like TerraForm, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, and more

\- Design and develop the backup and restore procedures for storage services

\- Respond to on-call pages caused by failures related to the infrastructure
services they own

Requirements

\- In-depth knowledge of Linux internals

\- Understanding of config management and immutable infrastructure (SaltStack
experience preferred)

\- Significant scripting expertise (e.g., with Python, Node.js, Shell Script,
etc.)

\- Excellent communication and collaboration skills

\- Preferred, not a hard requirement: working at (or with significant overlap
with) Pacific Time

About our hiring process: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers)

See more and apply: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/infrastructure-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/infrastructure-engineer)

~~~
koaladevops
Hey! I've applied to a couple of roles on Auth0. Nice to see you guys on
hackernews!

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | (mostly) Onsite €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-
time/full-time, equity plan available.

Are you a developer who loves live music? And do you want to join the ticket
revolution? At GUTS we’re not only building a product, but as a team we
chasing a common goal: Stop disgraceful secondary ticket prices and ticket
fraud. GUTS is a ticketing system which uses blockchain technology to register
ownership of SMART-tickets. GUTS makes ticket fraud impossible. The ticket can
only be (re)sold at a fixed price, so no more disgraceful prices for secondary
tickets.

GUTS Tickets is hiring frontend and backend junior / senior developers! We are
always looking for extra people to expand our team.

Our current stack consists of \- Python 3.5 / Django / Django Request
Framework - Ethereum / solidity / blockchain technology \- EmberJS (2.13) \-
react native To expand our team we're hiring for different roles: \-
junior..senior backend developer. Experience with Python, Django, DRF is
preferred, experience with ethereum would be nice \- junior..senior frontend
developer. Experience with EmberJS (>2.3) is preferred \- react-native
developer

Of course full stack frontend/backend/mobile developers that have experience
with a mix of the above technologies are also very welcome to apply.

We prefer people who can be onsite so full remote working is not an option
right now. We also cannot provide visa's or relocation services at this time.
We can support expats with applying for the 30% ruling.

We can however offer you: A competitive salary based on your experience. Part-
time/full-time options. Friday drinks and kroketten. Table tennis or
Playstation matches: your choice! A desk in & committed team-members.

If you're interested in working with us, please send your CV to
jobs@guts.tickets [https://guts.tickets/we-are-
hiring](https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring)

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs Ltd. | Software Engineers and Research Engineers | London, UK |
ONSITE

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud.

We are looking for strong engineers and scientists to join our specialist team
at our central London office:

* full-stack engineers with experience in UI/UX design.

* developers with R&D experience in non-linear/combinatorial optimisation.

* junior engineers to complete our summer internship programme. You should:

* love working on challenging, complex problems

* be comfortable developing production software in both Java and Python

* have experience with high performance, concurrent applications

* be passionate about new algorithms and computing technologies

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details.

No recruiters please. Really.

~~~
Sholi
where to apply ?! the company website doesn't have any section for job vacancy

------
stuliston
Hooroo (Qantas Group Company) | Melbourne, Australia | Apprentice / Grads /
Paid Internship | 3 x Full-time, onsite | Paid training leading to Junior
Engineer position

Read more and apply at [http://academy.hooroo.com](http://academy.hooroo.com)

------
umuse
Umuse | Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, QA Engineer |
Austin, TX | Onsite, [http://www.umuse.io](http://www.umuse.io)

We are an early stage, funded startup growing our relatively small engineering
team. We are looking for engineers that want to be part of small, nimble team
that is looking to make a difference, leave a mark, and hopefully transform an
industry. Sound challenging? It will be.

Open positions are:

\- Frontend Engineer (Javascript, Node, React)

\- QA/Test Engineer - contract to full-time position

\- Full Stack Engineer ( Python, Scala, Javascript/Node, AWS, MySQL/RDS, Redis
)

\- Data Engineer (Python, MySQL, Spark, Hive )

See our jobs site for more details and to apply
[https://umuse.workable.com/](https://umuse.workable.com/)

------
alexbecker
Coalition | Front-End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small, well-funded team of
security experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans
building a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk
assessment to make purchasing this insurance easy, and using our knowledge to
educate clients and mitigate risk where possible.

We are looking to hire our first front-end engineer, who will set the
technical direction for our front-end and take ownership of it. We are open to
various front-end technologies if you can make an argument for it. Experience
with Python is a plus, as you will likely need to touch the back-end at some
point (which is in Python 3.6).

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
nwinter
CodeCombat (YC W14) | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | San Francisco | Senior Backend
Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer, Customer Success Manager, and Sales
Development Representative

CodeCombat ([http://codecombat.com/about](http://codecombat.com/about)) is a
programming game for learning to code. We are currently 13 people, funded by
a16z and YC, in SF, aiming to level up computer science education both in and
out of the classroom. Long term, we are evolving education through game-based
learning. We're 100% open source and hiring for roles on both sales and
engineering. See
[https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat](https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat) for more
details.

------
gourneau
Guardant Health | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE |
[http://guardanthealth.com](http://guardanthealth.com)

Guardant Health develops diagnostic technologies to improve cancer management.
We are the market leaders in liquid-biopsies. We take blood samples and are
able to detect the trace amounts of cancer DNA. In the best cases we can
identify treatment options for patients. We have dozens of peer reviewed
publications
[https://guardanthealth.com/publications/](https://guardanthealth.com/publications/)

My team is looking for folks who are awesome at any of the following.
Specifically, if you are an SRE who wants to wrangle Petabytes of data, let's
talk.

\- Python

\- DevOps

\- Bioinformatics

email me at jgourneau@guardanthealth.com for more info.

------
adambratt
Indio | San Francisco | ONSITE | Full-time | Lead Frontend Engineer

Indio ([http://www.useindio.com](http://www.useindio.com)) is getting way too
many customers and we need some team members to help us handle the bountiful
harvest!

We're really looking for a talented lead front-end engineer!

What we're looking for:

\- You’re ready to help lead front-end development for our broker product

\- You’ve played with all the major JS frameworks and can debate React vs
Angular for hours

\- You enjoy learning about how customers use what you build just as much as
figuring out how to architect it

\- You’re interested in joining a seed stage company that’s experiencing rapid
growth and needs help keeping it all under control

\- You live in the Bay area or want to move here soon

We’re an insure tech startup… but we’re trying a different twist than the
standard “repackage an insurance product for millennials with sweet
marketing”.

You see.. we really like the veterans. The insurance brokers who have been in
this industry for years and are now seeing insure tech flip their world upside
down. These brokers know more about insurance than any of us could ever
hope…but they need our help!

They’re behind the times and desperately looking for solutions that allow them
to compete again!.We’re building the software that can turn any existing
insurance broker into a tech savvy company. We’ve helped insurance agencies of
all sizes earn their stripes in the insure tech world by giving them powerful
platforms they can use to give their clients a better experience.

And just like our customers, we’re veterans too! Our team has prior
acquisitions under our belt and we’re hungry for more. We’re YC and 500
Startups alumnus, and have a tech first culture.

We love delighting our customers and know you will too. Come on board and
let’s superpower the insurance world!

Email: adam@useindio.com

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript.

We start the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review
call, followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

We are hiring primarily for full time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany
offices. We sponsor Visas, and will consider remote per case.

All openings:
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/](https://mesosphere.com/careers/)

------
arasx
Yandy | Software Engineer (Contract) | Phoenix, AZ | REMOTE
[http://www.yandy.com](http://www.yandy.com)

Yandy is a retailer of specialty fashion apparel for women. Our motto is every
body, everybody, every day. We are born and raised in Phoenix/AZ and serviced
over 2M customers in 10 years, have 90 employees and operate our own 35K sqft
fulfillment center.

We are looking for software engineers on a contract basis (onsite or remote)
to help expand our e-commerce feature set and work on various refactoring
projects. You will be expected to jump ride in and be comfortable working with
legacy code base, fast execution and continous integration.

Our stack includes: PHP, Javascript, Python, Elastic Search, PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Spark

email: aras - yandy.com

------
flowtech
Flow Commerce | Software Engineer (all levels/disciplines) | Hoboken, NJ |
ONSITE

Flow is an enterprise SaaS platform that makes it simple for ecommerce brands
to sell globally. It’s a large market (~$400B last year) and growing quickly
(~30% year over year). We closed a massive series A funding round earlier this
year ($16M) and are scaling the team. We love building software. We love open
source. We spend tons of time carefully designing our APIs - both for the REST
APIs and the event schemas we use on our data platform.

We’re looking for developers who are passionate about:

\- APIs - both REST and real time event processing

\- Machine Learning / NLP to solve real problems in the ecommerce world

\- Bringing great UI and UX to the enterprise

About you:

\- You take pride in owning technical features from concept to keyboard to
end-user.

\- You’re comfortable in a fast-paced environment with a bias toward delivery.

\- You believe in automation and tools over process and bureaucracy.

About us:

\- Balanced and Productive. We have a great core team that genuinely built the
culture on a foundation of trust - more at [https://www.flow.io/our-
company/](https://www.flow.io/our-company/)

\- Founded in 2015 by second time successful entrepreneurs (Gilt Groupe,
Fizzback).

Open source: node.js, react, redux, scala (the kind of scala without a var),
play framework, golang (CLIs) - more at:
[https://github.com/flowcommerce](https://github.com/flowcommerce) .

Our commitment to diversity goes well beyond demographics. We have many
friends here on HN, and are really looking for interesting people from all
backgrounds, industries, and levels of experience. It's early enough that you
will have a huge impact on what we do and how we do it. If you have questions
or want to apply, pls drop me a note: em at flow.io

------
pteehan
Travel Audience | Data Scientist, Data Analyst, Data Engineers (several
openings), DevOps Engineer, Go developers | Berlin | ONSITE |
[http://travelaudience.com](http://travelaudience.com)

We're an ad-tech company specializing in the travel industry. We work with TB-
scale data to serve targeted ads to online users and we have a number of
openings.

See individual job postings and apply here:

[https://travelaudience.com/careers/](https://travelaudience.com/careers/)

You can email me personally at p.teehan@travelaudience.com. I can answer
questions directly about data scientist, data analyst, and data engineer
roles, and connect you with the appropriate team members for other positions.

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | FULL TIME | ONSITE

The internet has made it faster and cheaper to do business - yet banking
remains largely immune to this. Lendable is an online lending platform built
for speed and convenience: we are bringing financial services into the 21st
century. Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application
development. Looking for the best of the best and willing to pay for it.
Experience with Symfony and modern PHP is required. More info here:
[https://www.workshape.io/p/lendable/920f393a-8ad2-405c-97b9-...](https://www.workshape.io/p/lendable/920f393a-8ad2-405c-97b9-9d1c4d42c28c)
Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
s3nnyy
[http://www.ginetta.net](http://www.ginetta.net) | Frontend: Modular CSS (BEM
etc.) & Javascript | Zurich | Salary: 95k-105k CHF| EU passport only

In these two roles (1. modular CSS, 2. Javascript), we look for engineers who
are responsible for building large web applications. You will work with a team
of remarkably talented and dedicated designers, UX-researchers and developers
to help our clients define and meet their project goals.

Ginetta is a hip web agency with around 20 people. The founder worked at
Google New York in UX and the projects are rather big for Swiss standards.
They work on dashboards for insurances, banks etc.

Hiring process:

\- Resume / code-check

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Onsite day (half a day)

Send a mail with your Github or / and resume to:

jobs@ginetta.tech

------
sv13
Elementum | Mountain View | Onsite

I am the Head of Platform Engineering at Elementum, a supply chain graph
company. We are helping Fortune 500 companies like Johnson and Johnson,
Flextronics and Dyson get contextual information around their supply chain
processes. We are building the supply chain product graph. If you want to work
on building data platforms at scale and graph technologies, please reach out
to me directly - saranyan@elementum.com.

Elementum is a fun company to work for. Exciting work, smart people and an
excellent culture and benefits.

([https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Elementum-
EI_I...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Elementum-
EI_IE678010.11,20.htm))

------
dmeeker
Broadway Technology | Development, Consulting, Other Tech Roles | Austin,
London, New York and Waterloo | ONSITE, FULL TIME, VISA

Broadway Technology develops high-performance distributed trading systems for
leading financial institutions. Primary development languages are C++
(especially for latency-sensitive components), Python, and C#.

Compensation and benefits are competitive, including the non-financial side:
[https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-
broadway](https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-broadway)

Visit
[http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com](http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com)
for formal job descriptions and to apply.

------
fenguin
Poynt | [https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com) | Palo Alto, CA (ONSITE)

Software Engineer: Web, Mobile, and Data

Poynt is building the payment terminal and commerce platform of the future.
Some of the largest merchants, developers, banks, and resellers in the world
are key partners on this platform, and we aim to provide an incredible level
of insight and control to each of these parties over their highly unique use
cases and concerns.

Our real-time data pipeline ingests, normalizes, and aggregates billions of
events from our apps and Smart Terminal, and deliver instant insights and
trigger alerts on web/mobile apps for each of our customer types. We
constantly tread the line between performance and scalability, using many
different backend tools and optimizations to produce the most useful yet
fastest interfaces and alerts.

Your role in Web, Mobile & Data will be to create these tools to empower each
of our customer types: building best-in-class management and data products in
the backend, and elegant yet powerful interfaces in the frontend, to help them
optimally run their respective businesses.

YOU SHOULD HAVE:

* Mastery of JavaScript and least one common Web framework: Node.js/Express, Sinatra, Flask

* Significant experience developing, optimizing, and deploying scalable, highly performant web applications

* Familiarity with asset pipelines, build tools, testing, continuous integration

* Experience building single-page web apps using modern frameworks, e.g. Ember.js, AngularJS, React, etc.

* Experience working with data pipeline, warehousing, and analytics tools (Spark, Hadoop, Elasticsearch, Redshift) a plus

* Experience developing mobile apps (iOS, Android, mobile web) a plus

Please apply at
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/poynt/view/P_AAAAAAC...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/poynt/view/P_AAAAAACAAADDb3zSNHrj3G)

------
dolbyzerr
Divvit | Senior Full Stack Developer | Sweden | REMOTE

[http://divvit.com](http://divvit.com)

We are a small startup aiming to make a difference in Ecommerce Analytics. Our
goal is to provide e-commerce owners all information they need for their
businesses to succeed. We are a fully remote company.

Our stack includes:

* Docker

* Node.js

* MongoDB

* ElasticSearch

* React/Redux

We are looking for experienced Full Stack JavaScript (Node.js / Front End
JavaScript) developer that have excellent modern JavaScript skills. Also, you
need to be familiar or be interested in at least some of these:

* Building and working with RESTful API's

* Working with huge amount of data

* MongoDB

Your Key Responsibilities would be:

* Developing Isomorphic Web Application

* Architecting and implementing new backend features

* Rewriting legacy code (Specifically we want to get rid of Loopback framework)

If you're interested drop me a line at andrei@divvit.com.

------
mmosta
District M | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | FULLTIME | ONSITE We are an ad-tech
company building unique solutions for publishers and advertisers.

Looking for:

* Full stack, PHP and JS

* Senior/Intermediate Front End (JS)

Work within a tight, autonomous team in the heart of one of the most livable
neighbourhoods in North America, competitive salary, quarterly performance
based bonus, 3 weeks min time off.

We currently leverage Symfony 3 and React + Redux, delivering on realistic
deadlines and report to technical persons only.

Small, profitable company with opportunities for meaningful growth and impact.
Prior ad-tech experience not a requirement.

Contact: mo <at> districtm.ca with CV / Github etc.

Website: [https://www.districtm.ca/careers](https://www.districtm.ca/careers)

------
tasuki
Swarms Tech | REMOTE within Europe | Full-time remote frontend developer

We're building a machine-learning-augmented crowdsourcing platform to help
researchers and companies label large datasets.

After one year of bootstrapping, we've raised substantial funding and are
looking for a passionate frontend web developer in a remote position. You
should love to build beautiful UIs and participate in the design of our
restful APIs. The technology is your choice - ReactJS, Vue, AngularJS, ... you
name it!

You'll get a lot of freedom (work in your pyjamas!). Our HQ is in Bielefeld,
Germany, but we get together monthly for 5-day hackatrips in various European
cities (we're just visiting Gdańsk!).

Contact Jannes, our CTO, at jannes.stubbemann@swarms.tech!

------
di
PromptWorks | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer | Philadelphia PA |
ONSITE | [https://promptworks.com/jobs](https://promptworks.com/jobs)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD are
core practices of our day-to-day work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript (mostly React
and React-Native), some Elixir and Go.

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

~~~
busterarm
I interviewed with these folks 2 years ago or so and everything about it was a
pleasant experience. While they didn't extend an offer, I encourage anyone to
apply.

------
aurelianito
Please up-voting posts with salary information. Let's make this market more
transparent!

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | BackEnd Engineer | Paris | Onsite, Full-time | VISA
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-
engineer-...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-engineer-mf)

We are looking for a backend engineer experienced in real-time distributed
systems. You would be working on our current platform (which has already
gathered several TB of data and scaling), and on our new product: a real-time
ad bidder backed by machine learning.

This might be the job for you if:

• You have experience with programming high performance systems in either Core
Java, C#, Python, Go, Scala or Rust

• You have worked with ZooKeeper, Kafka, Consul or any of the other usual
suspects

• You grin a bit with pride every time your system scales to new levels

• Minimum 3 years of experience

• You’re fluent in English

We’re a 2 years old growing AdTech company based in Paris with a team of 21
international talented people, out of which 8 are engineers. We have achieved
$40M in revenues this past year as well as being in the Top 25 worldwide
within the mobile advertising industry.

On the other hand, what do we offer you?

• Rebuilding components from scratch (you know, the way you always wanted to
;))

• Wish list – choose your own equipment

• Latest technology

• Personal space: 1 engineer - 1 desk

• Be part of a team with very ambitious goals

• Balance between your professional and personal life

• Playstation and other perks (Snacks, team events, etc...)

• And of course, very competitive packages

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com or check other
openings [http://www.bidmotion.com/careers](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers)

------
DocSavage
Janelia Research Campus | Wash DC (Ashburn, VA) | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://goo.gl/ETkrHZ](https://goo.gl/ETkrHZ)

Janelia ([http://www.janelia.org](http://www.janelia.org)) is looking for two
software developers — one concentrating on graphics, the other working mostly
on front-end science viz / analysis apps (JS, python). It’s a truly unique
environment 15 min north of Dulles. I’d describe it as a Googleplex focused on
discovering how the brain works. It's funded by the non-profit Howard Hughes
Medical Institute, which has a $18 billion endowment.

------
nikentic
Zerebra | Web Software Engineer | Stockholm - Sweden

Zerebra is a consulting firm in Stockholm providing full-stack professional
services. Our area of expertise includes data-center operations, automation,
web application development, data science and information security. Our goal
is to build a team of very competent Software and Data Science engineers to
take on the most interesting problems. We have very exciting projects on
going, such as"large" scale analytics of Healthcare surveys and enterprise
SRE.

Technologies we use: * Python * Django (Our primary web framework) * Pandas *
Scikit-learn * Docker * PostgreSQL

Contact me directly through jonathan@zerebra.com and we can have a chat!

------
verizon_paul
Verizon | New York, NY and Basking Ridge, NJ | ONSITE | Full Time | Data
Scientist and Data Engineering Roles

Our team is hiring a strategic thinker to join a high visibility team that
powers Network analytics and strategic direction for Verizon. You will be part
of a team that builds tools, analysis, and insights that informs, quantifies,
and enables the visualization of data and drives business decisions and
capital investment for Verizon networks.

Apply Here: [http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/6880965-big-data-
engi...](http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/6880965-big-data-engineer)

------
mase010
Awkward | Rotterdam, The Netherlands | Full-Time | Onsite

Awkward ([https://awkward.co/](https://awkward.co/)) is a digital product
agency that creates products for companies like Sketch, Sonos & Revue.
Building our own (side)projects is also something we love to do. Apps like
Beam and Finer Fields are some great examples. We've recently started the
search for an amazing Back-end Engineer to extend our team.

More information on the vacancy: [https://awkward.co/jobs/backend-
engineer/](https://awkward.co/jobs/backend-engineer/)

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring recruiters, a security specialist, sales development
reps, and director level positions, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

------
izyda
Coatue Management | New York, NY / Menlo Park, CA | Infrastructure Engineer /
Front-End Engineer | Fulltime

Coatue Management is a hedge fund based in New York City.

We're in the middle of building a market intelligence platform based on non-
traditional data (ie. non-financial data). We look for creative sources of
data (everything from e-commerce pricing to satellite data - typically
realtime and granular), use it to model key firm and economic metrics. If
you're interested in large scale data pipelines or Bayesian statistics, we
have interesting challenges.

Data Engineer:

    
    
        - Experience in using and tuning Spark on large datasets (>10TB) for batch processing
    
        - Preferably has experience with AWS EMR and/or has used Scala for data engineering
    
        - Keywords: Scala, Spark, Redshift, Docker
    

Algorithmist:

    
    
        - Experience in Scala (or any other functional language e.g. Haskell, F#, OCaml)
    
        - Strong algorithms and data structure background e.g. competitive programming
    
    

Front End Engineer:

    
    
        - We're currently looking for a front-end engineer to build out interactive dashboards. You would work with both the data scientists who generate output, and the investment staff that consumes it, to build the most effective visualizations possible.
    
        - Example dashboards include tracking the historical accuracy of various datasets compared to the firm metrics they measure, drilling down into the constituents of a macroecnomic measurement, and visualizing economic data with spatial and temporal dimensions
    
        - This role offers the opportunity to take ownership of the architecture and tech stack, and it offers freedom and creativity
    
        - Keyword skills: Bootstrap, D3.js, Chart.js, Plotly.js
    

Data Scientist:

    
    
        - Experienced at SQL or Spark, strong at a scripting language e.g. R, Python
    
        - Keen to not only do ad hoc data diving but also build automated tools for repeating that analysis.
    
        - Employs best practices of software engineering in data science work (ie. Git, DRY etc.)
    
    

Email us if you're interested or want to learn more: hr [at] coatue.com

------
catiasousa
Optiver Amsterdam

Low-latency Engineers | ONSITE | Visa Sponsorship | C++, Python, Linux

Software built for market making on electronic markets needs to be simple,
fast, reliable and controllable. With the help of our engineers, researchers
and traders our systems and algorithms are consistently evolving. We like to
be ahead of the curve; actually – it’s the only way to survive in this
competitive business.

[https://www.optiver.com/eu/en/job-
opportunities/all/Technolo...](https://www.optiver.com/eu/en/job-
opportunities/all/Technology/Amsterdam/)

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Sunnyvale, CA & San Francisco, CA| Full-Time | On-Site | Senior
Software Engineers

LinkedIn connects the world's professionals to make them more productive and
successful. With more than 500 million members worldwide, including executives
from every Fortune 500 company, LinkedIn is the world's largest professional
network on the Internet.

Send resumes to lnnguyen@linkedin.com if you are interested in the following
roles: Applications Development | Front-End/UI Engineering | Mobile
Applications | Systems and Infrastructure | Data Mining and Machine Learning |
Tools Engineering | Performance Engineering

------
sid6376
BOOKING.COM ONSITE Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch
equivalent anyway) is taken care of by the company.

General Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.

The work environment is very international and everybody speaks fluent
English. The relocation process is also very finely tuned through years of
experience of doing this. If you have any other questions about the company or
the hiring process or you would like me to refer you, please feel free to send
me an email at siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at
Hacker news).

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog:[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

------
julbaxter
Montreal, Canada | Software Developer for Robotic CAD/CAM | ONSITE

Company Description: Hypertherm Robotic Software Inc. specializes in
developing programming software for robotics. We develop applications and
value added solutions in the CAD/CAM (Computer Aided Design, Computer Aided
Manufacturing) domain specifically catering to industrial robotics. Our main
software product, Robotmaster, is an industry trend setting approach to
software technology for graphically programming industrial robots. For more
information please visit our web site:
[http://www.robotmaster.com](http://www.robotmaster.com).

Job Description: You will be joining a dynamic team of robotics researchers,
developers and applications engineers to develop robot programming software
that facilitates graphical programming of industrial robots. You will also be
contributing to architecture and interface design. Some initial tasks will
include: \- Developing CAD/CAM applications for robotics using C++, C# as well
as APIs from component providers; \- Developing graphical components using
OpenGL for visualization and simulation of 3D objects (robots, 3D CAD models,
etc…); \- Integrating our software with various CAD/CAM packages using
relevant SDK (Software Development Kit); \- Designing and developing
contemporary user interfaces using C# comprised of WPF controls; \-
Contributing in the development, extension and maintenance of the
infrastructure to support continuous delivery.

Performance-oriented pay and a corresponding opportunity for individual and
professional development are guaranteed in our dynamically growing, privately
owned company.

Required Qualifications: Bachelor of Software Engineering and/or pertinent
software development and architecture experience; Very good knowledge of C#,
.NET, and object oriented programming; A Self starter and a very motivated
person is required that can work independently as well as within the framework
of a team; Knowledge or interest in robotics, CAD/CAM software, OpenGL and
applied math would be a strong asset; Knowledge and experience with developing
applications using WPF and XAML would be an asset; Knowledge of AI techniques
is a plus.

email me at julien@robotmaster.com

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | Big Data Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Platform Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Front-end Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | JavaScript Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Python Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Product Designer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | User Interface Designer (Europe) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

~~~
lastsilverback
Hi, I applied for your front-end developer position a while back.
Unfortunately, I didn't make the cut at the time.

Noticed you now have a note saying: "Please do not apply if you are not based
within the timezones of UTC-2 to UTC+4, as we will be unable to consider your
application."

Given I wish to move to Europe/Malta, but not currently in those timezones,
would you still (re)consider me as a candidate? I have a valid EU/EEA
passport.

------
edforth
TCGplayer.com | Application Developer | ONSITE: Syracuse, NY, Rochester, NY,
North Carolina, Georgia | Full time | [http://careers.tcgplayer.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=646409](http://careers.tcgplayer.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=646409)

TCGplayer.com | Full Stack Developer | ONSITE: Syracuse, NY, Rochester, NY,
North Carolina, Georgia | Full time | [http://careers.tcgplayer.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=646410](http://careers.tcgplayer.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=646410)

Come work here. We're great!

~~~
JshWright
I've had the chance to meet a couple TCGplayer folks at local meetups, and
everyone has spoken highly of the company (despite their lame stack ;)

------
phunehehe0
ZALORA | Site Reliability Engineer | Singapore | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

The DevOps team at ZALORA is looking for an additional member.

Automation and availability will be your main goals. You will use Nix/NixOS to
glue together a stack of Go, MySQL, PHP, RabbitMQ, Solr and more.

A code review is the deciding factor. You either send in an existing project,
or implement our coding task. After that we'll have a call and optionally meet
to sort out other details.

Apply at
[http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir](http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir). I
personally reply to all applications.

------
s0rc3r3r01
Curve - www.imaginecurve.com | Shoreditch, London, UK | Onsite | FT | FinTech
- Salary + Equity + great coffee!

Come join our adventure! - We’re currently eager to hear from naturally
inquisitive, experienced & deft SREs, Full Stack Software Engineers and
Android Developers who want to make a difference and have influence!

Our Mission: Curve is on a mission to simplify the way people spend, send, see
and save money. We are focused on an ambitious opportunity fuelled by a couple
of trends starting to play out in the market, from fragmentation of financial
services to new convergence layers for the customer experience. We believe the
end-game will be a connected world of money, tailored individually for each
customer. As such, we're building a new category - a digital banking platform.

About Us: We are an award winning high-performance team of circa 40 (recently
won WIREDMoney Startup) rallied around a higher purpose; we work closely
together to turn dreams and ideas into actions and product innovation.
Developing a ground-breaking product with our customers at the core. We are,
bold, like to challenge assumptions, adaptable and resourceful in the ways we
can serve people. We constantly strive to find the ‘why’, and move quickly
into action. We believe in deep collaboration, treat each other respectfully
and improve together. Our collective conviction and passion drives our
mission.

Technical Complexities: scalability, security & real-time transactions are all
part of the day-to-day challenges; the near future will include a public API,
fraud engine, machine learning & big data. If you like to be intellectually
stretched, your potential exercised and want an opportunity to have a real
voice, input, impactful contribution and agency, then we’re offering that in
abundance.

Tech Stack includes: PHP, GO, Symfony2, Kubernetes, AWS, Snowplow, Java,
RxJava

Contact: Anney our Talent Lead on anney.wyner@imaginecurve.com or for more
info about our jobs, check out:
[https://curve-1.workable.com](https://curve-1.workable.com)

Our Process: Includes a developer challenge and 3/4 conversations….but we
don’t dither when deciding and can turn offers around very quickly!

------
rglasgow
Elevate Labs | Full Stack Developer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Elevate Labs is building a product called Onsen
([http://OnsenApp.com](http://OnsenApp.com)) — a team collaboration board for
sharing docs, HTML snippets, images and files.

We're looking for an experienced full-stack developer who's ready to jump into
a company that's pre-launch. You'll be apart of the founding team wearing many
hats whether its frontend, backend or interviewing the next engineering hire.

Want to learn more about the product? Let’s chat! Please email
ryan@elevatelabs.io

------
tsenart
OptioPay | Engineering | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME

We're on a mission to create the most beneficial payout ecosystem in the world
and fundamentally change the way people receive money!

Now hiring: Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Head of IT Operations,
Security Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Senior Data Analyst, Senior
System Administrator, Senior UX Designer, Web Developer.

Take a look at our open positions in more detail below and don't hesitate to
reach out to me directly: ts [at] optiopay.com

[https://jobs.optiopay.com/](https://jobs.optiopay.com/)

------
Sikul
Discord | Senior/Lead Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is increasingly how gamers communicate. We grew from 11 million to 45
million users in less than a year. We have over 9 million daily active users
and that number is growing every day. Discord is just 2 years old.

We're hiring pretty much across the board in engineering. Come solve
interesting scaling problems.
[https://discordapp.com/company](https://discordapp.com/company)

Tech: Elixir/Erlang, Python, Go, C++, Javascript, React, Cassandra, GCP

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

------
verops
VerOps | Full Stack Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite |
[https://verops.com](https://verops.com)

VerOps is building the future of hardware simulation monitoring and triage
(think Ops for Verification). Our software tools track millions of simulations
daily, and are used by hundreds of verification engineers to be more
productive and make higher quality silicon designs.

The stack is Golang, Python, Javascript, and an optimized database design.

Looking for backend or frontend engineers. You can learn more on our website
and apply via email: jobs @ verops.com

------
geobmx540
280 CapMarkets | QA Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.280capmarkets.com/](https://www.280capmarkets.com/)

A transformative fixed-income business building a platform focused on
increasing transparency for financial advisors and their clients.

We're looking for our first QA Engineer to take lead on developing in the QA
infrastructure in an automated way.

Stack: C# on Azure, Azure SQL, Nodejs & React for the UI. Tools: Jira,
Octopus, AppVeyor, Myget, npm, github

Please send your resume to pnasser <at> 280cap <dot> com

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Back-End Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com

Are you a Back-End Developer with extensive Python experience? Do you
particularly enjoy working with amazing people, having fun at work and
building something awesome? If so, this role may just be a fit. As a senior
developer you will work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation
application for business travel. On a day-to-day basis you will work with our
product team to design, architect and implement the back-end of our product.
Your code will run fast, efficiently and will never break. This position
involves: System architecture design, implementation and testing. Product
development in Python and Django of a travel related web-based product.
Integrations between our product to 3rd party APIs. Work in Agile environment
with strong attention to a well-documented code, unit testing and continuous
integration. Being able to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a subject
matter expert. What do we offer? Competitive compensation including base
salary, bonus and equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and
flexible working hours. This position requires full-time, in-house work in
Barcelona, Spain. We can help with relocation from anywhere in the world.
English is the official language at the office. Spanish is NOT required.

The link to apply is
[https://travelperk.com/jobs/](https://travelperk.com/jobs/)

------
elidir
Ionpath | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time, Onsite
[https://ionpath.com/careers](https://ionpath.com/careers)

Ionpath | Field Service Engineer | East Coast | Full-time,
[https://ionpath.com/careers](https://ionpath.com/careers)

Looking for a technical challenge involving image analysis, mass spectrometry
and biology that has the opportunity to transform oncology, immunology and
neuroscience? Ionpath is hiring engineers to contribute to all aspects of our
Multiplexed Ion Beam Imaging platform. We are a venture-backed commercial
stage startup that measures and analyzes protein expression in tissue samples.
Compared to previous technologies, we offer a substantial increase in
multiplexing ability as well as high resolution and 3D imaging. This is an
opportunity to be a core member of our small but quickly growing team. We've
just filled our firmware posting but still have multiple open positions across
instrument control, digital signal processing, computer vision, bioinformatics
and data visualization. Process: coding task - phone screen - onsite interview
- offer. We offer competitive benefits including health/dental insurance +
401(k). See details at
[https://ionpath.com/careers](https://ionpath.com/careers) to apply.

------
jkaufmann
BAMTech | New York, NY | (Sr.) Full Stack Software Engineer || ONSITE, Full
time

The Product Operations team at BamTech is seeking a Senior Full Stack
Engineer, for an immediate opening. BamTech, an MLB Advanced Media spinoff,
isn’t just about streaming Baseball – we also manage HBO Now, NHL, MLS,
EuroSport, PGA Tour Live, Twitter NFL, Fox Sports Go, WWE, and several other
content providers. The company is aggressively expanding to meet increased
demand, and we are looking for passionate individuals to add to our talented
staff. Join our team and help us drive the cord-cutting revolution! As a
Senior Full Stack Engineer, you will be responsible for the both architecting
and engineering new software that will support product owners, companywide,
across every partner. You will be the go-to engineering resource representing
the Product Operations team responsible for technologies used, system
architecture, development operations, and code reviews. This individual will
help craft the next generation of software that enables the business to bundle
and output sellable entities. If you have sound CS skills, are in/or are
looking to move into a tech lead role, and enjoy greenfield projects, you will
be an asset for our team.

Please Apply Here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/628145#.WVZxx9MrK_v)

Feel free to PM me for more information.

------
chrisrhoden
RadioPublic | Boston, MA | REMOTE | Full-Time | Full-Stack Engineer |
[http://www.radiopublic.com](http://www.radiopublic.com)

Join us in creating a delightful consumer podcast listening experience that is
scalable, beautiful and of the highest quality. We want to create something
that people love and recommend to their friends. We're looking for someone to
join our team working on our Website and APIs. You'll have the opportunity to
influence the technical and product decisions at a seed stage company that's
rethinking radio. You'll work directly with members of the founding team, and
add your own expertise to the conversation. You'll shape the future of
podcasts by helping to build an exceptional listening experience for our apps
and on the web. We currently have a mix of Rails, AWS Lambda (using Node),
Postgres, and ElasticSearch on the backend, and React, CSS, HTML, XML, and
some XSLT for good measure on the frontend. Everything our stack does is
important, but none of it is precious. We're looking to pick up some serious
speed in the coming months.

We're only set up to handle employees in the US right now, but will try to
work something out for an exceptional candidate.

More Info & Apply Here:
[https://radiopublic.workable.com/jobs/328055](https://radiopublic.workable.com/jobs/328055)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Software Engineer | Washington DC, SF | ONSITE

GiveCampus is a Y Combinator-backed company that builds fundraising software
for educational institutions. We're tired of schools being stuck with crappy
software that never changes, and we're working to bring actual innovation to
the space, and solve the hair-on-fire problems fundraisers face.

Michael Seibel, CEO of YC, expects us to be a household name in the next few
years:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296).
We were also covered by the Washington Post last year
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/)), and have more than quadrupled the number of
schools using us since it was published.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on
Rails, Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience.

Reach out to careers@givecampus.com with a bit about why you're passionate
about education, and a project you've working on that you're particularly
proud of.

------
jerryuejio
HealthTap | Palo Alto, CA | Talent Lead, Growth | Full-time, onsite, VISA,
[https://www.healthtap.com/](https://www.healthtap.com/)

I'm the first engineer on the growth team at HealthTap, where I’m responsible
for scaling the world’s first global health practice. What makes me proud is
that we’ve served more more than 250 million people and saved 24,000 lives
over six years! We’re looking to hire a Talent Lead to build out a hiring
machine to identify the best product, data, marketing and design talent to
scale the first growth team in digital health from 5 to 23.

As a Talent Lead - part of the Growth Team that directly reports to the CEO -
you’ll have your own budget and autonomy. With the support of 5 growth team
members that worked at Apple, Google, won TechCrunch Disrupt— and, all
together, have founded 6 startups before, we want you to run any experiment in
hiring that you have ever wanted to try.

Read more about how the growth team started here:
[https://blog.hackerrank.com/healthtap-builds-a-skills-
based-...](https://blog.hackerrank.com/healthtap-builds-a-skills-based-hiring-
growth-machine-with-hackerrank/)

You can email me directly at jerry.uejio@healthtap.com or apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/healthtap/jobs/728942?gh_jid=72...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/healthtap/jobs/728942?gh_jid=728942)

------
jadeklerk
Panasonic Automotive | Senior Software Engineer | Denver | Full-Time | On-site

Panasonic is building a connected vehicle system for car-to-car, car-to-
operator, operator-to-car, and accident/weather/etc detection. We're still a
fairly small team within the larger Panasonic, but we're growing and are
looking for someone senior to take the frontend.

The frontend app is Go in the back and react/redux in the front using google
maps to do some of the heavy lifting, and several custom layers on top of
gmaps. The app (back and front) has to stream data at super high rates over
websocket (alongside traditional REST) (cars send a lot of data!) and have it
available in near real-time, so there are many interesting high-data-flow
visualization, correlation, and aggregation problems that ends up happening in
or near the frontend. The future probably holds a fair amount of svg drawing
work, which should be pretty cool (graphs, animations, that sort of thing).

Auxilliary technologies include Karma/Jasmine/Enzyme for testing (which is
also quite interesting on this project, given the high data flow and reliance
on drawing tools), webpack and babel for build, concourse.ci for CI and
automated deploy, AWS as our IaaS.

If you're interested in talking to an engineer about what we do, hit me up at
jadekler@gmail.com.

If you're interested in applying or talking to a recruiter about the job, hit
up Jessie at jesseyjean@gmail.com.

------
qhoxie
Swiftype | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Relocation
Assistance

Swiftype builds a search platform that powers hundreds of millions of queries
a month. We are a small team of generalist software developers and we are
looking to grow our team in order to build new products and maintain our
existing search platform. Come join us in our newly expanded office!

Email us at jobs+hn@swiftype.com or check out
[https://swiftype.com/jobs](https://swiftype.com/jobs) for more information.

------
grue_
eero | San Francisco, CA USA | Full-Time | On-Site |
[https://eero.com/jobs](https://eero.com/jobs)

I'm Josh and I work on the Data team here at eero. We rely on data to inform
and drive product decisions, improve network and mesh performance, set
marketing strategies, enhance factory testing, provide better customer support
and much more.

Our real-time data platform is critical to providing high performance,
adaptive networks for our customers and actionable operational insights for
the company, requiring a strong and scalable data infrastructure. We are a
small company but with a large data challenge! For our data infrastructure we
strive to choose technologies that build for our current and future data
growth, creating a platform that makes use of technologies such as Kafka,
Spark, HBase, and Parquet on AWS S3 as well as our own custom in-house low
latency scalable data infrastructure.

We have a ton of open positions right now, but on the data team we're really
excited about finding Sr. Data Engineers, Software Engineers with a focus on
distributed data systems and infrastructure, and Data Scientists to work with
our product and engineering teams.

Full Job list: [https://eero.com/jobs](https://eero.com/jobs)

Keyword soup: Machine Learning, Scala, Spark, Kafka, HBase, Python, Mesh
Networks, Go, Kubernetes, Sensor Data, ETL, anomaly detection, Redshift

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire at least one senior software engineer. Ideally, this
person would have experience with Javascript/Node.js and Python.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and internal recruiters at top
technology companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF and NYC. We work with over 300 awesome
companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every two
companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped and
profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, and AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), San Francisco

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com)

SpotHero is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation
industry. With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

SENIOR ENGINEER - IOT, MICROSERVICES, AND WEB (C#)
[https://spothero.com/careers/749369](https://spothero.com/careers/749369)
SpotHero is seeking a Senior Engineer with a focus on building out highly
scalable platforms using C#. If you have a background in other languages like
C++, Java, or Go that’s great - you will learn and use C# with us. Ideally,
the candidate is a platform generalist with a track record of delivery on
distributed polyglot platforms. Our teams are small and work across multiple
areas of the technology stack from Infrastructure to APIs to Websites. At
times, you will work in areas outside of your traditional area and you should
be comfortable with that.

To apply, please use the link above or email your resume to jobs@spothero.com.
Include any github account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re
particularly proud of. We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
nikwork
SolarWinds / Librato | Senior Customer Success Engineer | Cambridge, MA |
ONSITE

We are looking for a Customer Success Engineer for our Cambridge, MA office.
In this role you are a customer advocate. You are equally passionate about
making a user successful as you are about the product. Your goal is to help a
prospect understand the benefits of the service, to educate a trial user on
how to use the app correctly, to support a customer when things go wrong, and
to ensure they are happy at all times. You should have a background as a
developer or in ops. Not only because that allows you to interact with our
users as a peer but also because when we are not busy with support, we develop
tools that help us with support processes and data analysis.

Pingdom/Papertrail/Librato/TraceView are wholly owned by SolarWinds, Inc. so
you get the benefits of a small startup, with the backing of a big company so
there is no worry about the next round of funding. SolarWinds offers
competitive bonus and matching 401k programs that create an attractive total
compensation package. Learn more at: [http://solarwinds.jobs/cambridge-
ma/senior-support-engineer/...](http://solarwinds.jobs/cambridge-ma/senior-
support-engineer/212B4956ED6D4F4DA06A5FD640552DAF/job/) or contact me directly
at nik@librato.com (no recruiters).

------
msy
Crowdstrike UI Team | London or US (various or remote) | Full Time

Help detect and prevent the most sophisticated hackers at massive scale. We're
a rapidly growing company that just raised another $100M from Google Capital
and Warburg Pincus amongst others.

We're looking for JS devs (we use Ember but don't require it for new starters)
as well as python/node/devops. Clean code, up to date libraries, simple
deployment processes and professional development practices. Drop me a line at
alex dot graul at crowdstrike dot com

------
stefanatfrg
Fraugster | Network Engineer / Devop / SRE | Berlin, Germany | onsite, full-
time, VISA, [https://fraugster.com](https://fraugster.com)

We're in need of a Devop/SRE with extensive networking experience ideally
capable of building a IP Anycast network from scratch, who's familiar with how
networks work in datacenters and knows how to design highly available infra on
the networking side. We're building a distributed system for detecting credit
card fraud in realtime. All our internal services have been built from scratch
in Golang and we're using kubernetes for orchestration. We don't host on AWS
or GCE.

Ideally you've got 4+ years experience running similar production
infrastructure and you've built something from scratch.

Requirements:

    
    
        - TCP, IP, BGP, DNS, TLS knowledge
        - Understanding of datacenter networking topologies & router configuration.
        - Experience building a IP Anycast network 
        - Network security 
        - Experience with monitoring, testing & performance tuning
        - LVS experience a plus
        - Docker, kubernetes exp. a big plus
    

You'd be taking the lead on this area of the project and would be building a
highly available globally distributed system.

You will be one of the first 10 engineers and can expect lots of
responsibility to match a competitive salary. Send your CV and cover letter
to: stefan < at > fraugster - dot - com

~~~
sagarraj19
I wish to apply for the role advertised here.

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Frontend Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE We
are on a mission to bring the power of the Internet to industrial settings.
Industry 4.0 is about value-adding applications and services, not dealing with
connectivity issues. Cybus is a young tech company for the Industrial Internet
of Things (IoT), based in Hamburg, Germany, making it secure and easy to
acquire, provide and use industrial data. Cybus is looking for an motivated
Frontend Developer (m/f). If you’re as excited as we are about the latest
technologies in the fast paced JavaScript world, our microservice architecture
based on Node.js and Docker will be a pleasure for you. You ideally if you
have strong expertise with Java Script, HTML and CSS. Some experience with JS
technologies like Node.js, Angular.js, React.js oder Ember.js and enjoy
building awesome applications from scratch. What We offer \- a young &
motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and latest
industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and spare
time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events and
relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/frontend-entwickler-mw/ Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
ddaniell
Decisiv, Inc | Senior Product Designer | Reston VA | REMOTE, ONSITE |
[https://www.decisiv.com/senior-product-
designer-0](https://www.decisiv.com/senior-product-designer-0)

Decisiv, Inc | Front-end Developer (JavaScript/React) | Glen Allen VA | REMOTE
| [https://www.decisiv.com/developer-front-
end](https://www.decisiv.com/developer-front-end)

Decisiv, Inc | Senior Developer for Mobile Applications (iOS/Android/React
Native) | Glen Allen VA | REMOTE |
[https://www.decisiv.com/developer-0](https://www.decisiv.com/developer-0)

Decisiv, Inc | Developer for Mobile Applications (iOS/Android/React Native) |
Glen Allen VA | REMOTE |
[https://www.decisiv.com/developer-0-0](https://www.decisiv.com/developer-0-0)

Decisiv is a rapidly-growing industry leader in the asset management and
service supply chain marketplace. Our Service Relationship Management (SRM)
platform is revolutionizing how commercial assets are serviced and maintained.

Our UI application development team is currently looking for a Senior Product
Designer as well as React/React Native developers.

We would love to see your portfolio, GitHub account, code samples, or anything
that shows your work.

Please send a resume and relevant work samples to careers@decisiv.com

------
bondolo
Location: Sunnyvale, CA; Big Island, HI

Remote: possible for some positions

Liquid Robotics (A Boeing Company) builds a marine robot, the Wave Glider, an
autonomous, unmanned surface vehicle (USV) that operates individually or in
fleets delivering real-time data for up to a year at sea. The Wave Glider is
being used in defence, maritime surveillance, environmental monitoring and oil
& gas applications worldwide.

Sr. Mechanical Design Engineer ([http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-
inc/job/oFm24fwR](http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-inc/job/oFm24fwR)):
Electro-mechanical and mechatronic design for marine robotics

Sr. Software QA Engineer ([http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-
inc/job/oIBo5fww](http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-inc/job/oIBo5fww)) :
Lead QA team for robotic marine vessel

Staff Software Engineer ([http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-
inc/job/oPep3fwf](http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-inc/job/oPep3fwf)) :
Java, JavaEE, Linux, Docker, MongoDB, GIS

HR Director ([http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-
inc/job/otLi5fwl](http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-inc/job/otLi5fwl)) :
Lead HR team and programs for entire company reporting to CEO.

------
predman_mat
MarketAccessTransformation |
[http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com](http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com)
| Cambridge, UK | REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time |
Angular/Javascript/Python/Django/PostgreSQL | Full Stack Developer (front-end
focus) Market Access Transformation revolutionizes the way advice is exchanged
between healthcare stakeholders including payers, manufacturers, and the
investment community.

I am looking to strengthen the technical team which develops the RPR platform
in-house. In the short-term, we will be using Javascript and AngularJS on the
front-end, Python, Django and PostgreSQL on the back-end, all deployed on AWS.

Initially, we are recruiting for 1 position:

    
    
      * Full-stack developer (front-end focus)
    

Interview process consists of: short coding test (should take around 1 hour);
30-minute remote interview; 60-minute remote or face-to-face interview,
depending on location. I have hired successfully from Hacker News before. We
have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups would also be useful. For more
information, please visit
[https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/](https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. predman at
marketaccesstransformation... etc.

------
pravj
Vernacular.AI ([https://vernacular.ai](https://vernacular.ai)) | ML/NLP
Engineer | Bangalore, India | Onsite, Full-time

Vernacular.AI is a VC backed startup, solving the language problem for Indian
businesses by enabling them to interact with their multi-lingual customers
using a state of the art NLP-powered AI engine.

We are looking for the following roles in our Engineering team.

    
    
      - Senior ML/NLP Engineer (1-3 year)
      - Junior ML/NLP Engineer (0-2 year)
    

Your task would be to protect the realm of the company by conjuring spells
powered by Random forests, ANNs and SVMs. You shall be bestowed upon with the
responsibility of protecting the holy septum (read: the ML engine) of the firm
against unprecedented overfitting and treacherous trade-offs.

    
    
      - You will be a critical member of an engineering team working on architecting, developing and augmenting cutting edge AI Platform
    
      - Ensure that the AI layer is super scalable, fault tolerant and well documented
    
      - Taking ownership of NLP Problems, exploring existing research/solutions and running experiments by tweaking solutions to get the best results
    
      - Help improve code quality through writing unit tests, automation and performing code reviews
    
      - Customise and train existing AI algorithms and models in a given context
    

React out to us at hello@vernacular.ai if you're interested. You can drop me a
line at pravj@vernacular.ai with HN in the subject.

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven, the Netherlands
| REMOTE (< 200km)

TalkJS is the messaging platform for platforms. We're looking for an
experienced programmer - the kind that could make it to "software architect"
at a boring bigco but prefers to get their hands dirty.

Our stack is made of Elixir, ES6, React, PostgreSQL and a little bit of Node.

We're particularly looking for people with strong front-end skills, with an
eye for design and UX. This means that either you identify as a frontender, or
as a full-stack developer.

We're also looking to fill some commercial roles:

    
    
        * Customer success manager - help our customers achieve their goals
        * Content marketer - show the world what chat can do for their business
        * SaaS sales guru - help build the worlds greatest sales team
    

Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same from you. If
you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you want to be
the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply. If you want
to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

We prefer on-site for all positions, but remote is OK as long as you're max 2
hours away from Eindhoven so we can meet often. Eindhoven has a great low-cost
airport so this includes a fair share of Europe.

Apply or ask questions through the chat popup on our website.

------
dcraw
Alation ([http://alation.com](http://alation.com)), Redwood City, CA (sales
and customer success REMOTE)

Looking for Full Stack and Backend Software Engineers, DevOps, Technical
Support Engineers, Customer Success, Product Marketing, Digital Marketing,
Sales Executives and Sales Development Representatives. VISAs welcome, though
we can't relocate international candidates right now.

Alation is democratizing access to data by tackling one of the most universal
challenges in analysis – the challenge of context. We analyze petabyte-scale
data warehouses at companies ranging from retail to banking to pharmaceuticals
to improve the way data is accessed. Alation has brought together an
incredible team of engineers, designers, and executives from Google, Apple,
Oracle, IBM, one-man startups and top schools. We raised a $9m Series A, and
our customers include eBay, Square, Citrix, General Electric, and Tesla.

We've got a great product in a huge market with the right people for the job,
and we have a hell of a lot of fun. Come join us!

[https://alation.com/careers/](https://alation.com/careers/)

30-minute talk about the problem we're solving by our head of product:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeY5VxdUa6Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeY5VxdUa6Y)

------
vivekrkumar
Qlicket ([https://www.qlicket.com](https://www.qlicket.com)) | Pittsburgh, PA
& New Delhi, India | Software Engineer - Java (New Delhi Office) | Fulltime
Onsite

INTRO TO QLICKET

Qlicket is an intelligent WiFi platform that enables businesses to form a
dialogue with customers and gain greater real-time insights into their
behavior through its patented hardware and software solution.

Today, when customers post online reviews for offline establishments, it's
after they've left - when it's too late for an establishment to be able to do
anything. In hospitality, for example, 90% of customers read online reviews
before deciding where to stay, and one bad review can cost an establishment up
to 30 lost customers or $4,000 in lost revenue.

Qlicket makes it easy for establishments to capture feedback from guests when
they are signing into the WiFi network. Establishments can then read and
respond to this feedback in real-time, resolving any potential concerns.

We're live in more than 100 establishments and have raised $600K to date.

THE OPENING

We're looking for highly research oriented Java developers who can build and
ship Restful web services. We want people who can really own the development
space across all layers from frontend to backend and over all the development
phases from request gathering to production rollout and maintenance. This is a
full time position in Delhi.

KEY SKILLS

* Java EE 7 with exposure to JAX-RS, EJBs & JPA preferred

* JSON, Ajax, spring, hibernate, CORS and html5

* Javascript with experience of jQuery, Angular and/or Reactjs MySQL & MongoDB

* Unit testing with JUnit or TestNG or Arquillian and exposure to Selenium

GOOD TO HAVE

* Administration experience of Any Java EE container like Wildfly, TomEE or Glassfish/Payara

* Experience with building highly available and distributed cloud based Restful web services over AWS or GC

* Docker, Git, and Linux

Please email kumar@qlicket.com, tewari@qlicket.com, monika@qlicket.com and
alok@qlicket.com if you're interested. Thank you!

------
jrudolph
Meshcloud| Frankfurt am Main, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE, Senior positions
available Remote | www.meshcloud.io

Meshcloud provides public IaaS, CaaS and PaaS cloud services based on open-
source technology. This enables our customers to avoid vendor lock-in, execute
an effective hybrid cloud strategy and save cost. In cooperation with data-
centers, we offer multiple cloud locations in Europe and Germany. Our
federation technology enables customers to seamlessly switch between different
providers and integrates different cloud platforms (currently OpenStack and
Cloud Foundry).

At Meshcloud you will be working in an exciting start-up atmosphere with a
passionate and talented team. We use a wide array of technologies and offer
lots of room for creativity and professional growth. If you're excited about
freeing developers from proprietary cloud technologies, shoot me a mail
because we are hiring for multiple roles:

\- Junior and Senior Front-End Engineers (TypeScript, Angular 2, Bootstrap 4,
SCSS)

\- Junior and Senior Backend-End Engineers (Java, Spring Boot, Mongo +
MariaDB, HATEOAS APIs)

\- Integration Expert (Go, Python, Java, ... we're looking for a true Polyglot
Engineer)

You can view our open positions at
[https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/](https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/),
or feel free to email me directly at jrudolph at meshcloud dot io. Please
include Stackoverflow and Github Profile if available.

------
voidray
Tempo Automation | Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE [https://tempoautomation.com](https://tempoautomation.com)

Tempo is accelerating the pace of electronics development. We make printed
circuit boards quickly and reliably, to ensure electrical engineers have a
much tighter feedback loop when they're iterating on their designs. By
combining quick-turn manufacturing with automatic CAD analysis + instant
design feedback, we're trying to give electrical engineers access to extremely
high-quality dev tools, similar to what SWE's are already used to.

We run a factory in SF, so working as a full-stack SWE (we currently have 4)
means you get full ownership over projects as diverse as automating factory
equipment, optimizing logistics, analyzing CAD files, and delivering beautiful
customer-facing features on our website.

Our customers make this job awesome: we're helping rocket companies launch
satellites into space, AI companies produce custom hardware, healthtech
companies advance robotic surgery, and much more.

Stack: ES6+React, Python+Django, Postgres, and AWS.

Interview process: Non-technical phone screen, code challenge, technical phone
screen, onsite.

\--

[https://jobs.lever.co/tempoautomation/5c1f5e85-a195-4fc3-ac8...](https://jobs.lever.co/tempoautomation/5c1f5e85-a195-4fc3-ac81-d050e09513cc)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Full Stack Engineer (Front End Focused) | New York,
NY (NYC) | ONSITE | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We help create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking and
mobile banking experience for the 10,000 credit unions and community banks in
the United States.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers that
have expertise in python (django and django-rest-framework), vue.js, react
native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX, and/or security.

The interview process entails a call or two to get to know each other,
followed by an in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

Some keywords: * Full Stack Engineer, Full-stack Engineer, Full Stack
Developer, Full-stack Developer * Front End Engineer, Front-end Engineer,
Front End Developer, Full-end Developer * Banking, online banking, mobile
banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain

------
cbatredd
Reddit ([https://www.reddit.com](https://www.reddit.com)) | San Francisco, CA
| Full-Time | Onsite

Reddit is hiring senior-level engineers across many teams.

The ads team is looking for an SRE with experience in Terraform and AWS. Ads
experience a plus.

Take a look at our job postings and shoot me an email with your resume at
cbatredd@gmail.com if you're interested in applying for one of the listed
positions.

We've got some pretty awesome engineering problems and this is an opportunity
to work with LOTS of data.

------
knielsen02
SwipeSense | Senior Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/08d94ab8e3fa-senior-
software-...](https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/08d94ab8e3fa-senior-software-
engineer)

SwipeSense | Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/8882e62056a2-software-
enginee...](https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/8882e62056a2-software-engineer)

SwipeSense | Sr. DevOps Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/0fa1f5adc498-sr-devops-
engine...](https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/0fa1f5adc498-sr-devops-engineer)

SwipeSense | Sr. Data Scientist | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/c695bf434b23-senior-data-
scie...](https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/c695bf434b23-senior-data-scientist)

SwipeSense is building an operating system for the hospital of the future,
today. Our mission is to eliminate Hospital Acquired Infections, a leading
cause of death in the United States, through several products built on top of
our connected hospital platform - a combination of sensor networks, wearable
technologies, and big data insights. Our platform saves a life every two days,
but we're just getting started. If you want to solve problems big and small,
experiment relentlessly, and execute ruthlessly to help us save a life a day:
welcome. www.swipesense.com

------
juanplusjuan
Modsy | ONSITE | San Francisco, Portland, Salt Lake City | Analytics Engineer,
Data Scientist, Machine Learning Engineer

[https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/242347-analytics-engineer-
data-s...](https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/242347-analytics-engineer-data-
scientist)

Using a combination of 3D graphics and computer vision, Modsy allows you to
"try on" furniture in your own home before you buy it. We're first movers to
bring the power of photo-realistic visualizations to the hands of consumers
and our engineering team has been the driving force behind this Modsy magic.
Check out modsy.com/portfolio and see if you can tell which of our images on
our site are real vs. renderings (hint: they are all renderings).

We're looking to hire Analytics Engineers, Data Scientists, and Machine
Learning engineers. Our data science stack is Python and Matlab.

Our interview process, like our company, moves quickly with an emphasis on
creating a personal connection from the first encounter. We do a phone/in-
person interview with the Head of Engineering (me), phone call with one of our
engineers, and then a half day in office to meet the team before making an
offer.

Our product is brought to life by a diverse and talented group of engineers,
artists, designers and creators. You can read more about our founder, Shanna,
and our team at modsy.com/about-us.

Drop me a line at juan@modsy.com if you're interested to learn more!

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[http://www.simplesurance-group.com/](http://www.simplesurance-group.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.de | [http://www.simplesurance-
group.com/careers/](http://www.simplesurance-group.com/careers/)

~~~
jldugger
Does (f/m) have some specific meaning in the German employment market?

~~~
netrus
In German, the Job title is usually gendered (and male), so f/m notes that
males and females are looked for ->

"Ingenieur (m/f)" vs "Ingenieur oder Ingenieurin"

------
mbesto
Versame | Senior Data Scientist(s) / Mobile Developer / UX Contractor | Menlo
Park | Full-time / On-site

Starling by VersaMe is a Series A funded startup founded by three Stanford
graduates and experienced entrepreneurs aiming to radically improve childhood
education. In 2016, we launched the Starling, a child worn wearable device
that measures the quantity and quality of parent-­child interaction. In 2017,
we are expanding our offerings while gathering completely unique data sets.

We're looking for the following roles:

Senior Data Scientist (Audio) -
[https://www.workable.com/j/7E24143839](https://www.workable.com/j/7E24143839)

Senior Data Scientist (Wearable Sensor) -
[https://www.workable.com/j/B5C86030DA](https://www.workable.com/j/B5C86030DA)

Lead Mobile Developer -
[https://www.workable.com/j/520175304C](https://www.workable.com/j/520175304C)

Senior UX/UI Contractor -
[https://www.workable.com/j/1DA625AA02](https://www.workable.com/j/1DA625AA02)

Keywords: iOS, Android, Swift, Kotlin, Java, R, Python, NLP, Machine Learning,
JavaScript

Career page:
[https://www.versame.com/careers/](https://www.versame.com/careers/)

------
jesseendahl
Fleetsmith | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
fleetsmith.com

Fleetsmith is a cloud-based Mac management product that automates management
of apps and settings securely over the internet. It enables anyone in charge
of company Macs to manage them with ease, flexibility, and peace of mind.

Our motivation to create Fleetsmith stemmed from our deep frustration with
existing computer management solutions. We knew we could do a lot better. Our
product is powerful, yet incredibly easy-to-use. We bring the product and
design focus traditionally only associated with consumer companies to the
“enterprise software” space. We’re a company where product and design are not
afterthoughts, but are fundamental to the process of building a product our
customers love.

As a Catalog Ops Engineer, you will own the Fleetsmith Catalog lifecycle. The
Fleetsmith Catalog includes Apps, Settings, and Operating Systems, which can
be easily provisioned, managed, and configured across a company’s Mac fleet.

For the full job description, see this page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/23152b17-bb64-4173-b87b-09d...](https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/23152b17-bb64-4173-b87b-09db36029321)

If you're interested, please apply through Lever at the link above! If you
have questions, feel free to reach out to me at: jesse+hn [at] fleetsmith.com

~~~
jesseendahl
Oops, managed to get my own email address wrong due to jet lag :)

That should be: jesse [at] fleetsmithhq.com

Note the "HQ".

------
justinkramp
Sprint | Sys Admins and DevOps team for AEM, Apache, Jenkins, Akamai |
Overland Park, KS | Full-time, On-site

Our team manages the development, deployment and delivery infrastructure for
multiple teams working on marketing, ecommerce and self-service experiences
for Sprint, Boost Mobile and Virgin Mobile. We work on a variety of projects
and platforms for web experiences, a little VPN config/networking, automating
& supporting code deployments, monitoring and improving site performance, and
consulting dev teams on operational policies and procedures.

Our platforms & tools include Adobe Experience Manager, Apache, Maven, Node,
Linux, Akamai, Jenkins, Github, Jira, Confluence. Specifically interested in
candidates with experience working on enterprise-class content management
systems (specifically Adobe Experience Manager) but open to considering other
types of experience for the right candidate. Multiple positions are open for a
variety of experience levels from entry level to seasoned professionals.

Prefer candidates to be on-site at the Sprint world HQ in Overland Park, KS (a
suburb of Kansas City, MO). Health, dental, and vision benefits after 30 days,
401k match, annual bonus opportunity and more. Process: Manager screen - HR
application - team interview - background check - offer.

To learn more, send an email with your resume to digital-devops@sprint.com

------
louisswiss
Avrios | Marketing | Zurich, CH | Full-Time | Onsite | avrios.com

About us Avrios is the first, fully digital vehicle fleet manager for
companies of all sizes. Customers use our platform to buy, maintain and sell
their company cars while we automate all the data entry and our smart
analytics automatically identifies savings potentials for them. We call Zürich
with it’s endless perks our home, but with a team featuring over 16
nationalities we are a group of talented people from around the world.
Fostering a truly open and progressive culture, combined with state of the art
engineering and creative approaches to marketing and sales — working at Avrios
is a powerful mix of purpose, challenge and most of all fun.

Your challenge We are the fastest growing start up in B2B SaaS for mobility
management in Europe - and we need you to keep it that way. The challenge for
you would be to create and execute a multilingual SEA marketing strategy for
the DACH, French, Italian und Spanish market from the first ad copy to the
final re-marketing campaign - always with the goal in mind to bring as many
conversions as possible. Does that sound like a challenge you would be up to?
Good, then keep reading here:
[https://avrios.workable.com/jobs/520676](https://avrios.workable.com/jobs/520676)

------
crbaker
Afterpay ([http://www.afterpay.com](http://www.afterpay.com)) | Backend Java |
Decisioning Rules/ML | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE

We are a deferred payment service undergoing significant growth. I'm looking
for Australian based engineers to assist with global expansion plans.

SOFWARE ENGINEER - BACKEND JAVA - [https://www.touchcorp.com/our-
people/careers/sofware-enginee...](https://www.touchcorp.com/our-
people/careers/sofware-engineer-backend-java)

LEAD SOFTWARE ENGINEER - RISK DECISSIONING - [https://www.touchcorp.com/our-
people/careers/lead-software-e...](https://www.touchcorp.com/our-
people/careers/lead-software-engineer)

[https://www.touchcorp.com/careers](https://www.touchcorp.com/careers)
TECHNICAL BUSINESS ANALYST - DATA - [https://www.touchcorp.com/our-
people/careers/technical-busin...](https://www.touchcorp.com/our-
people/careers/technical-business-analyst)

SOFTWARE ENGINEER - PERFORMANCE & OBSERVABILITY - I need to write up this job
spec today!

Interview process: phone screen, code exercise, onsite technical then
behavioural interview (we try to make it fun!)

------
Cieplak
Finix | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA

Finix is a small but nimble team of engineers developing a payments processing
platform
([http://developers.finixpayments.com](http://developers.finixpayments.com)).
We work with several major financial institutions and are growing faster than
we can handle with our current team.

We'd love to take you out for coffee and talk about any of the following:

* Payments

* Highly-Available Architecture on AWS

* Java 8, Quasar

* Postgres

* Cryptography

* Firmware Rootkits

* Problem Solving

* Erlang/OTP

* c++ -std=c++1z

Reach us at this base64-encoded email address:
cGF0cmljaytobkBmaW5peHBheW1lbnRzLmNvbQ==

------
joajoa
Make.TV | Engineering | Cologne, Germany / Seattle, WA | Onsite / Remote |
Full-Time

We're building the only live video router in the cloud. Make.TV is hiring in
Cologne, Germany as well as Seattle, WA.

Check out [https://make.tv/](https://make.tv/) for more info and
[https://make.tv/career/](https://make.tv/career/) for current vacancies.

Don't hesitate to contact me directly: jebert (ät) make.tv

------
WinklerCompany
Winkler | Experienced .Net back-end engineer| Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
Full time | ONSITE Winkler |Experienced Front-end engineer ONSITE | Amsterdam,
The Netherlands | Full time | ONSITE

Hello. We are Winkler. We believe facilitating trusted health information to
patients AND healthcare providers help to have meaningful dialog. Connecting
individuals will improve the quality of life for people. We want to help
society by enabling those involved in healthcare to work together
effortlessly. Thus, we aspire to empower healthcare institutions in realizing
true patient centered care. By building bridges. By connecting the dots. And
by working together. That’s why we’ve created Winq. Winq is an online platform
that empowers healthcare experts. From patients to healthcare providers:
everyone has their share in the decision making process when discussion
treatment options. Winq helps patients and healthcare providers thrive by
starting conversations. Enabling them to make the right decision, together.

See job page;
[https://angel.co/winklercompany/jobs](https://angel.co/winklercompany/jobs)
Contact; r.debruine@winklercompany.org
[http://www.winklercompany.org/](http://www.winklercompany.org/)

------
dkuebric
node.js Distributed Tracing Engineer | SolarWinds | Onsite: Vancouver, SF,
Boston

TraceView is a monitoring platform providing our customers (other software
engineers) with deep understanding of how their applications are performing.
In order to provide that insight, we have to collect the data, which is where
our instrumentation agent team comes into play.

The agents that feed TraceView’s analytics run inside customer application
processes, automatically instrumenting them to gather distributed tracing data
and other performance analytics, while having minimal or no performance impact
so they’re safe to run in high-traffic production environments.

We’re looking for someone who’s immersed in the Node.js ecosystem--with bonus
points for fluency in Ruby, Python, or Go, and really wow us if you have a
systems generalist bent. You’ll be combining an eye for performance with
digging into the intricacies of V8 and native extensions. If you have a
passion for constantly learning new libraries and deciphering how they work,
and enjoy working deep under the covers of the runtime, then we’d like you to
join our talented and growing development team.

More information: [http://solarwinds.jobs/vancouver-bc/nodejs-senior-
developer/...](http://solarwinds.jobs/vancouver-bc/nodejs-senior-
developer/26E445023274455D9F59E99345B1D8FF/job/) (says Vancouver, but it's
flexible location-wise)

Apply above if interested or feel free to reach out with any questions:
dan.kuebrich@solarwinds.com

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Developers| Radnor, PA| ONSITE, full-time

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies.

We are looking for developers for the following positions: C++ Market Data
Feeds Developer: • Develop and implement infrastructure to support market data
and trading. • Develop and maintain market data feeds. • Build and design
large scale applications, with a focus on reducing latency and improving the
performance of the system.

C++ Developers: • Utilising your in-depth knowledge of C++ you will design,
develop and implement proprietary trading programs, encompassing trade
analysis, price validation, order routing, monitoring and risk analysis. •
Develop and support multi-threaded applications with a strong emphasis on high
performance. • Optimize our trading strategy implementation and performance
analysis platform using network and systems programming. • Create tools to
process, store and analyze quote, order and financial data. • Work closely
with our quantitative research analysts, engineers and other groups to provide
software solutions.

Please send your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
bgriggs1
Knack | Product Designer| Remote | REMOTE
[https://knack.com](https://knack.com)

We're a 100% remote company that has been 100% remote from the beginning and
spends a lot of time thinking about how a small 100% remote team can build a
world class product. We're 100% remote.

We're looking for super talented product designer with a passion for data and
web applications to help design and build the next generation of tools for
doing useful things with data.

Knack is a no-code application platform that enables anyone to easily build
business and workflow apps. It's a big fun product that creates tons of value.

We've spent a lot of time playing feature catch-up and optimizing for product-
market fit. We're now at the point where we want to focus on product design to
truly make Knack special.

Other things about us: we're 100% bootstrapped, so we know how to build a
product customers will pay for. We believe in growth without compromise, not
growth at all costs. We don't have a VP layer or management, and want to keep
it that way as long as we can.

Other things about you: you want to join a team that actually enjoys working
with each other. You want to be engaged with the product and company beyond
just design. You are not afraid of taking ownership and responsibility. You
want to maximize your impact.

Find out more at [https://knack.com/work-at-knack](https://knack.com/work-at-
knack)

~~~
mac01021
I don't see "Product Designer" among the list of openings on knack.com.

Is there anything other than this HN post to link to if I want to sends the
opening to a friend?

------
wklieber
Software Engineering Institute (SEI) | Compiler Researcher | Pittsburgh, PA,
USA | ONSITE

We are looking for someone familiar with compilers (particularly dataflow
analysis or other forms of static analysis) to work on projects developing
techniques for automatically repairing source code to remove certain common
classes of vulnerabilities.

Software vulnerabilities constitute a major threat to many of our nation’s
critical systems. The SEI is currently looking at improving software analysis
and code repair technologies to eliminate security vulnerabilities much faster
and at a much lower cost than current manual repair capabilities. We are
improving the technologies by developing new techniques for analyzing and
transforming code, in source code and intermediate representations.

The successful candidate will both work on advanced research projects and work
directly with customers to help transition our research into practice.
Candidates will be subject to a background check and must be eligible to
obtain and maintain a Department of Defense security clearance.

Apply online at:
[https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=1598504&B_ID=44&...](https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=1598504&B_ID=44&InternalJobCode=126116&fid=1&Adid=0&CountryID=3&LanguageID=2)

------
zachheaton
SciTec | Dayton, OH | Numerical computing and distributed systems developers |
ONSITE [http://www.scitec.com](http://www.scitec.com)

SciTec is a R&D-focused small business that develops new algorithms to analyze
remote sensor data. We're looking for developers to help create, develop, and
deliver new high-throughput data processing algorithms, from R&D prototypes
all the way into production environments. Key areas of expertise we're looking
for include:

* Numerical computing using C/C++, MATLAB, and Python * High-throughput distributed computing systems * Orchestration using Docker on DC/OS

More than specific technologies, we’re looking for developers who are willing
to dive into complex problems, work across multiple technology stacks, and
help us keep moving algorithms out of the lab and into real-world use. Strong
communication skills and systems engineering expertise are key.

If this sounds interesting to you, we have two open positions available:

* Remote Sensing Software Developer (2+ years experience, position focused on development). APPLY: [https://scitec.workable.com/j/DAD68207C0](https://scitec.workable.com/j/DAD68207C0)

* Scientific Application Architect (7+ years experience, position focused on team leadership and systems engineering). APPLY: [https://scitec.workable.com/j/57AEE55BCB](https://scitec.workable.com/j/57AEE55BCB)

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 20 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients. We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are
looking for a data engineer, data analyst, backend developer, devops engineer,
and a product manager. For more details on the roles please see and apply
using the links below. Email us at join@opensignal.com if you have any
questions!

BI Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/7815FB9273](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/7815FB9273)

Android Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/8A2BB93A41](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/8A2BB93A41)

DevOps Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368)

Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

------
nickburlett
Green Hills Software | Santa Barbara, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | Embedded
Software Consultant |
[https://www.ghs.com/jobs.html](https://www.ghs.com/jobs.html)

We're hiring for multiple teams, both in Santa Barbara and worldwide:
[http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html](http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html) , but I'll put in
a plug for my own team of Embedded Software Consultants. We're called the
"support" department, but we don't field calls about "my cup holder is
broken." We're much more likely to have someone turn compile 20K lines of C++
code with optimizations for the first time and have them tell us there's a bug
in the compiler; but in reality their program has some undefined behavior that
happens to behave differently with optimizations on -- and it's our job to
find it! (Once we discovered that the code needed three volatile keywords
added, on two lines of code!)

If you thrive on troubleshooting software problems and designing creative
solutions, enjoy learning about new technology, and want to jump in and save
customers in desperate need of a hero, this is the job for you!

Job Requirements: * Learn and understand the inner workings of complex
software systems * Quickly diagnose technical problems with limited
information * Succinctly explain complex technical concepts to experts from
other technical domains * At least 2 years experience programming in high-
level languages, C, and C++

To apply please email your resume to jobs@ghs.com.

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Captain401 is a Y Combinator-backed company that offers an easy and affordable
401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce. We've built an automated,
paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small and medium-sized businesses
to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees -- something that only 14% of
them are able to do today. In doing so, we're empowering businesses of any
size to safeguard the financial futures of their employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Technical recruiter

* Product Manager (5+ years experience required)

* Customer support

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
kaplun
CERN [https://home.cern/](https://home.cern/) | Full-Stack Software Engineer |
Geneva, Switzerland | ONSITE

Are you a skilled software engineer, mastering Python and Javascript, who
likes to work in agile teams on open source products? Then you can make
science go faster by bringing the INSPIRE high-energy physics digital library
[http://inspirehep.net](http://inspirehep.net) to its next level. We help
50'000 scientists worldwide every day to: find information across million of
scientific articles; seamlessly populate their scientific profile; explore
connections between ideas through our graph of tens of million citations.

You will join the Research and Computing Sector, where the Scientific
Information Services supports scientists at CERN and beyond to find the
information they need. Our Open Access section builds and operates
infrastructures to make articles and data freely available.

Together with other senior members of the team, you will be re-launching an
entire new service built on modern technology (ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, Flask,
Celery, Redis, OpenStack, Docker); you will architect innovative crowd-
sourcing services to allow our users to create connections across the
information in our database; you will first-hand develop front-end and back-
end solutions; and most important you support and mentor the junior developers
at the core of the team.

[http://jobs.web.cern.ch/job/12602](http://jobs.web.cern.ch/job/12602)

~~~
jsmthrowaway
For anyone who doesn't know, CERN mandates that employees be a passport-
carrying national of one of the 28 CERN associate or member states on this
list (and the United States is _not_ included):

[http://jobs.web.cern.ch/content/member-
states](http://jobs.web.cern.ch/content/member-states)

Just throwing this out there given the US-heavy audience here (bummer).

------
vansan
GlobalSign | Golang Backend Developer | London | ONSITE, Full-time |
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/)

We are looking for talented backend software engineers with the right to work
in the UK to join our Western hemisphere technical team based in central
London. The role allows for occasional working from home but we are
principally looking for somebody willing to live and work in London.

Our goal is creating new platforms exposing RESTful services to the IoE/M2M
industry, capitalizing on our experience and digital real estate from the SSL
and PKI spaces. We have already built a game changing system and are now
looking at augmenting it both performance and feature-wise.

On a day to day basis you will be creating new high performance platforms for
both internal and external use, exposed in a RESTful fashion and backed by
large NoSQL data stores. Part of this will include prototyping new
technologies, interacting with PKI/crypto hardware, and shaving off
microseconds wherever possible.

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/globalsign/jobs/backend...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/globalsign/jobs/backend-
software-engineer-a3LHnawkqr5z6LeMg-44q7)

------
azernik
Parsley, full-time, onsite in Oakland or Santa Monica (see below for details)
with a strong preference for Oakland.

Parsley is an intuitive, simple web app to handle the unintuitive, complex
realities of restaurant back-of-house operations. We are currently being used
at culinary schools in LA and the Bay, and have strong interest (including
some angel funding) from several big players in the LA restaurant scene - both
owners and chefs.

The product itself is a web app. The browser side uses all the tools that I
believe the Cool Kids are into These Days (React, Redux, a slow transition to
Flow type-checking, etc.), and the server side is built with Scala and Play.

The technical team is one co-founder and engineer (that's me) and one half-
time (by her preference) freelance engineer working, both in Oakland. We are
based in a co-working space on top of 19th Street BART station. _Spatially_ on
top of, and 50 feet from an exit - SF-based programmers, that _may_ be closer
for you than some workplaces in the city.

My business-oriented co-founder (her technical experience is mostly in
hardware) lives and works in Santa Monica. Every week either she's in Oakland
or I'm in Santa Monica for two days, so an engineer in either location would
have facetime with both of us; it's more important to work closely with me, so
Oakland is preferable, but a programmer in Santa Monica would still feel
partly on-site.

Check us out at parsleycooks.com! Don't look at me like that, we just bought
parsleysoftware.com.

Ping me at asa@parsleycooks.com

------
coinspectapp
MeWe | Senior JavaScript Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
MeWe.org

Company Background: MeWe.org builds mobile software to manage quality,
compliance, and brand standards. We're working with dozens of leading
organizations including TGI Fridays, PF Chang's, Whole Foods Markets, and the
New York State Department of Health. We were founded by a team from Harvard,
Columbia, and UCLA, and are based in San Francisco.

Product Overview: Our product, CoInspect, enables large, distributed
organizations to standardize and streamline operations while avoiding fines
and costly mistakes. The application features a content library including
hundreds of compliance checklists made by leading health and safety experts,
which can be administered and customized via our CMS. Our native mobile apps
work can online or offline to empower our customers to manage their workflows
anywhere.

What we’re looking for: We’re looking for a Senior JavaScript Engineer to help
us scale our product for enterprise usage, develop IoT hardware integrations,
and mentor our 12-person team. The ideal candidate is a back-end focused
Senior Developer looking for a 50/50 split of management and hands-on work.
You’ll work alongside our 3-person San Francisco engineering team and manage
12 remote developers.

Technologies: Frontend: JavaScript, Angular Backend: Node.js, Postgres, Redis,
ElasticSearch, Firebase Infrastructure: Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Terraform,
Prometheus, Kibana Mobile Apps: Swift, Java/Kotlin

Interested? Apply at careers <at> mewe.org Check us out online: mewe.org

------
jpopesculian
SingleOps | Fullstack Engineer | Atlanta, GA | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-
team/](https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-team/)

SingleOps is a rapidly growing, Atlanta based, SaaS platform for mobile field
workforces like tree care services, landscaping, pest control, healthcare —
anyone who regularly coordinates employees in the field. The platform combines
estimates, scheduling, time tracking, CRM, invoicing, and QuickBooks syncing
with a mobile-first interface for teams on the go. Think of it as a cloud-ERP
solution like NetSuite, but much easier to use and geared towards field
service companies.

We've found or niche in the Green space and are looking to scale and double
our entire team this year. We use a Ruby on Rails stack, and this year we're
transitioning to React as well as hopefully React Native for mobile.

We're looking for a Mobile Application Engineer, a Web Application Engineer,
as well as other sales, marketing and customer success positions. You can fill
out the form at [https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-
team/](https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-team/) or email me directly at
julian@singleops.com

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Kickass Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation
Assistance + Visa Sponsorship

Stylight is the leading Style and Shopping Guide, providing more than 10
million users per month worldwide with inspiring shopping experience. Stylight
combines digital fashion, beauty, home & living and lifestyle content with
curated online shopping. With the seamless affiliation to over 800 partner
shops, Stylight’s inspiring content becomes instantly shoppable. The Style and
Shopping platform therefore encourages it's users to refine their style
everyday. The headquarters of the ProSiebenSat.1 Media SE subsidiary is in
Munich along with international offices in both Philadelphia (U.S) and London
(UK) and is present in 17 countries worldwide. For more information visit:
[http://www.stylight.com](http://www.stylight.com) or our tech blog
([http://tech.stylight.com/](http://tech.stylight.com/))

We are looking for engineers who want to make an impact. You don’t speak
German? No big deal, we use English as our main language.

We're excited to receive your applications via
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/!](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/!)!

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo | Product Owner/Manager, Front-end React Developers | London | ONSITE,
[https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)

Our mobile and web based SaaS product for marketing & sales teams which
improves everything about collecting customer lead data at events, tradeshows
and exhibitions. We’re 4 years old and growing quickly. Our global customers
include PayPal, IBM, Aston Martin, Vogue and Patagonia.

I’m Andy, one of the co-founders, and right now I'm hiring for a Product
Manager and a ReactJS developer to join our team in London:

[https://akkroo.com/jobs/product-manager](https://akkroo.com/jobs/product-
manager)

[https://akkroo.com/jobs/front-end-developer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/front-
end-developer)

Our hiring process includes a video or face-to-face chat and a role-specific
task which we’ll step through together. If you’re been working at an agency
and would love the opportunity to become more focussed, working on delivering
a single product we think we could be a great fit :)

More roles here: [https://akkroo.com/jobs](https://akkroo.com/jobs)

Visa and remote situations vary by role. Got questions? Ask me!
jobs+andy+hn@akkroo.com

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime; London; Full Time; Onsite and remote

I am the co-founder of Ably and we're accelerating the growth of our
engineering team.

Ably helps power next generation digital experiences. Ones which are live
rather than static, where data is in motion rather than at rest. Things like
live chat, realtime location tracking, live document collaboration, gaming and
elearning. One of our customers even uses Ably for their air traffic control
system for drones.

We're recruiting for four new roles:

\- Head of Infrastructure & DevOps: [http://jobs.ably.io/o/head-of-
infrastructure-and-devops](http://jobs.ably.io/o/head-of-infrastructure-and-
devops)

\- Realtime dev using Node.js & Go/Elixir: [http://jobs.ably.io/o/realtime-
developer--nodejs-and-goelixi...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/realtime-developer--
nodejs-and-goelixir)

\- Mobile & web client SDK dev: [http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-
library-sdk-deve...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-library-sdk-
developer)

\- Full stack rails dev: [http://jobs.ably.io/o/full-stack-rails-
developer](http://jobs.ably.io/o/full-stack-rails-developer)

------
themetaschemer
Paper Culture | Millbrae, CA | Software Engineering

Our engineering and product organization has its roots in advanced R&D
experience at Xerox PARC, Yahoo!, CBS Interactive (CNET), HP, Snapfish,
Google, and Microsoft. The team is very startup-savvy and has successfully
contributed to the rapid (and profitable!) growth of the company by building
highly-scalable and reliable systems that can serve millions of visitors every
year.

We are seeking creative individuals with strong software engineering
foundations who want to build reliable and performant software that delights
millions of people.

As a software engineer at Paper Culture, you will be part of a small but
dynamic engineering team that prides itself on using technology to maximize
the efficiency and performance of our systems.

We value learning about the latest and greatest technologies and applying them
to our systems wherever applicable. You will be exposed to technologies that
span high-reliability web systems, functional programming, image processing,
data analysis, design automation, CRM tools, artificial intelligence, cloud
deployment, and more.

An integral part of Paper Culture is its mission of fighting climate change,
and this will be your chance to make an impact on the well-being of the
planet!

NOTE: Paper Culture will not be able to sponsor a work visa for this position.
Please apply only if you will not require such sponsorship in the future.

Apply: [https://www.paperculture.com/jobs](https://www.paperculture.com/jobs)

------
baeschtl
DCMN | Senior DevOps Engineer |Berlin| Full-time | Onsite | www.dcmn.com

We are looking for an outstanding Senior DevOps Engineer for our HQ in Berlin!

Our approach is simple, yet unique: We develop and execute individual growth
marketing strategies that combine creativity and media with ROI-optimization
technology to help our clients scale fast and internationally. From strategy
to creation and production, to media planning and buying, to ROI-based
optimization, all based on our own technology.

Driven by performance and growing rapidly, we now count on a rockstar team of
130+ young and highly skilled professionals to realize our vision. DCMN has
its headquarters in Berlin and offices located in Munich, New York, London,
Bangalore, Paris and Cape Town.

DCMN working with a top range of digital industry players including Jimdo,
HolidayCheck, Secret Escapes, Deezer, Outfittery, Tado, Weltsparen, WKDA,
Thermondo, Readly, Junique, Shipt, Com2us, Huuuge Games, ASOS, AMV. Our
technologies include Python, Chef, Saltstack, Docker, Spark, Go and AWS and
many more..

Job listing:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/dcmn/job/oNJd5fwy](http://jobs.jobvite.com/dcmn/job/oNJd5fwy)

Don’t hesitate to contact us if you have any questions. Your contact person is
Theresa Jasaraj (career@dcmn.com).

------
Omninternet
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

My name is Max and I'm working at Textio to change how people write. We
predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-world results
from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in the world as
customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us solve hard
problems.

I love working here, and I'm pretty sure you will too. We have a tight-knit,
friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/)

Check out our team - [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: VP of Engineering, Backend Software Engineer, Data Scientist,
Frontend Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Machine Learning
Engineer, Senior Backend Software Engineer, Senior Data Scientist, Senior
Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior
Machine Learning Engineer, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Product Manager,
Account Executive, Sales Development Representative, Sales Operations
Engineer, VP of Marketing, Customer Success Engineer

------
samereo
Zoho | Technical Support Engineer | Austin, TX| Full-time, Onsite

Zoho is looking for a full-time Associate Support Representative for our fast-
growing office in Austin, Texas to support customers' technical issues,
educate business owners of our suite of Front Office applications & features,
and provide them the foundation to streamline their Sales & Marketing
processes. We don't believe in just selling a software and supporting it, we
want our customers' businesses to succeed. You will use your technical know-
how and unparalleled customer service skills to help our customers set-up and
customize Zoho's applications to fit their business by answering technical-
related questions via phone, live chat and email tickets.

Our team members are expected to learn the basics of the job quickly and to
continue growing their knowledge of the industry as it matures. The right
candidate will possess strong technical skills, the ability to communicate
effectively via unsurpassed soft skills, and the creativity to administer
solutions. As a team, our mission is to make ourselves available when our
customers need us and to give them a path to success. We offer competitive pay
and have a guided ramping period that has built in pay raises over the first 3
- 9 months.

------
epuidokas
Lose It! | Software Developer (iOS/Android/Web) | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, [http://loseit.com](http://loseit.com)

Our 20-person company has helped over 25 million users lose weight with our
iOS, Android and web apps. Combining calorie tracking with technology, we're
enabling people to change their lives for the better. We believe by helping
our users reverse obesity and diabetes, we'll continue to be successful as a
company. We've been profitable for a while and a top Health & Fitness app for
even longer.

Lose It!'s founders have taken one company public and sold others to
Macromedia and Microsoft. Our product-focused organization knows the
importance of a quality, well-designed user experiences- losing weight is
already hard enough. We're looking for more mobile & full-stack software
developers. If you enjoy picking up new technologies and languages quickly,
you'll learn a ton with us.

I run the development team at Lose It!. Please feel free to email me if you
have any questions: eric@loseit-corp.com For more on the position, or to
apply, go here:
[http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/](http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/)

------
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Robotics Engineer

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/txorfk1](http://grnh.se/txorfk1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world.

JOB DESCRIPTION: At Formlabs, you can apply an interdisciplinary approach to
solving technically hard problems. Inexpensive sensors, thoughtful software,
and clever mechanical design allow us to build 3D printers that are much more
capable and accessible than what has been possible before. Sit at the
intersection of many engineering disciplines to make our 3D printers work
seamlessly.

YOU WILL:

* Engineer electro-mechanical systems for 3D printers

* Write software, build electronics, and design mechanisms

* Work at the intersection of many disciplines to make complicated systems function smoothly

* Get involved in all aspects of our 3D printer to integrate many sub-systems

* 3+ years of industry experience

* Experience in using Python or a similar language to analyze data and control electro-mechanical systems

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/txorfk1](http://grnh.se/txorfk1)

------
tchawlacadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers | Full-Time and
Internships

Hiring: \- Senior Full Stack Software Engineers \- Automation Engineers \-
Site Reliability Engineers (SREs)

See cadre.com/about for details Email: Tanya@cadre.com | careers@cadre.com

\----------

Cadre is a well-funded startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the
intersection of technology and investing. Our mission is to provide direct
access to world’s best investments. We are starting with high-end commercial
real estate and are changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in
this massive industry.

Current stack: Front-end: Javascript (ES6), React, Redux Back-end: Node.js,
Koa, PostgreSQL, Python, Django AWS, Ansible, Terraform

\----------

More about Cadre: [https://cadre.com/about](https://cadre.com/about)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-
inve...](http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-invest-in-
its-real-estate-deals-2016-6)

[http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x](http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x)

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre)

Email: tanya@cadre.com or careers@cadre.com

------
gtfiorentino
Sidecar | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Philadelphia, PA, US | ONSITE
[https://hello.getsidecar.com/](https://hello.getsidecar.com/)

Sidecar builds tools to help retailers tackle the challenges they face in
e-commerce advertising channels - primarily Google Shopping, Bing Shopping,
and Facebook dynamic ads. These channels are changing every day and have
become too complex and competitive to manage manually or with outdated
technologies. Retailers require automated, sophisticated, and ever-evolving
technology to stay ahead.

Our Site Reliability team is critical to the successful delivery of Sidecar’s
technology services to our customers. Site Reliability serves two primary
functions: support of our production systems, and ongoing improvement of
delivery practices. As a senior member of the team, you’ll be actively
engaging with stakeholders across the business to ensure satisfaction with our
technology services.

For more information and to apply, please visit [https://sidecar-
orspartners.icims.com/jobs/4117/senior-site-...](https://sidecar-
orspartners.icims.com/jobs/4117/senior-site-reliability-engineer/job) or
contact greg@getsidecar.com. Thanks!

------
briankircho
Dokkio | QA Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only,
Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Come
help us invent the future of collaboration and content management.

Responsibilities: Write and maintain automated functional test scripts.
Develop testing plans and execute them against new features and bug fixes.
Work with engineering/marketing/support/management to identify requirements,
come up with a release schedule, and keep everyone informed of progress
towards it. Prioritize and manage open bugs. Help improve our
development/testing process to prevent problems before they start. Fix the
occasional bug.

Qualifications: Love of high quality software, testing, writing code, and
learning new things. 1-3 years of professional experience with software
testing or software engineering. Strong familiarity with functional testing
tools such as Selenium/WebDriver. Strong familiarity with at least one
mainstream language. JavaScript preferred, but Python/Ruby/etc. acceptable.
Strong familiarity with functional testing, unit testing, and other types of
testing. Bonus Points: Familiarity with UX, HCI, continuous deployment,
version control systems (we use git), and the command line (we use Ubuntu).

Email us your resume at jobs-qa@dokkio.com.

------
kgthegreat
Victor, London

What we do: We are building the world’s foremost on-demand private jet
platform. We solve critical private aviation challenges through technology
everyday. We are flyvictor.com

What is our stack: We are a JS heavy team with NodeJS on the backend, Angular
on the frontend. A bit of Wordpress and Salesforce thrown in the mix. We
heavily use MongoDB. We are devops first team with Docker, Terraform, Ansible,
Wercker, AWS forming the backbone of our infrastructure and deployment
pipeline. We use Cucumber for integration test, Mocha + Sinon + Should for
unit testing. Our mobile apps use Native iOS and React Native.

Victor | Backend Engineer | JS, React, Angular | London | Full-Time |
[https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/back-end-engineer-at-
victor](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/back-end-engineer-at-victor)

Victor | Frontend Engineer | HTML, CSS, JS | London | Full-Time |
[https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/front-end-engineer-at-
victor](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/front-end-engineer-at-victor)

Victor | UX Designer | Design, UX | London | Full-Time |
[https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/ux-designer-at-
victor](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/ux-designer-at-victor)

Victor | QA Automation Engineer | Selenium, Cucumber | London | Full-Time |
[https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/qa-automation-engineer-at-
victor](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/qa-automation-engineer-at-victor)

------
WinklerCompany
Winkler | Experienced .Net back-end engineer| Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
Full time | ONSITE

Winkler |Experienced Front-end engineer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full
time | ONSITE

Hello. We are Winkler. We believe facilitating trusted health information to
patients AND healthcare providers help to have meaningful dialog. Connecting
individuals will improve the quality of life for people. We want to help
society by enabling those involved in healthcare to work together
effortlessly. Thus, we aspire to empower healthcare institutions in realizing
true patient centered care. By building bridges. By connecting the dots. And
by working together. That’s why we’ve created Winq. Winq is an online platform
that empowers healthcare experts. From patients to healthcare providers:
everyone has their share in the decision making process when discussion
treatment options. Winq helps patients and healthcare providers thrive by
starting conversations. Enabling them to make the right decision, together.

See job page;
[https://angel.co/winklercompany/jobs](https://angel.co/winklercompany/jobs)

Contact; r.debruine@winklercompany.org

[http://www.winklercompany.org/](http://www.winklercompany.org/)

------
adrianmacneil
Cruise Automation | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're building the world's most reliable self driving car technology, and we
have the right backing + partnerships in place for manufacturing at scale.
We're hiring for a large number of software engineering roles. In particular,
C++ engineers, experienced devops/SRE, and experienced backend or full stack
engineers.

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

------
misternugget
Deutsche Bahn // DB Drive | Senior Android Developer | Frankfurt am Main,
Germany | ONSITE | Fulltime

We are looking for great Android developers! Do you have a passion for
building mobile applications? Do you love working on and shaping products,
using best practices and state-of-the-art tools, developing software in a
modern way? Then we should talk!

But first, who's "we"? We are a startup being founded inside Deutsche Bahn AG.
Our mission is to modernise today's mobility through innovation and disruption
of existing solutions. Autonomous shuttles, on-demand mobility and learning,
growing, digital systems that help to shape and to change the mobility of
tomorrow? Yes, we're on it and we want you to join us in our office in the
heart of Frankfurt am Main, Germany!

Are you skeptical about Deutsche Bahn being able to move fast and innovate? We
totally understand, but we want to tell you that we are completely autonomous
and try our best to offer the best of both worlds: the benefits that come from
working for a large corporation and the joy of working for a fast-moving and
creative start-up that wants to ship.

Interested? Shoot us an email with your CV/GitHub/StackOverflow and a few
words about yourself: michael.barillere-scholz@deutschebahn.com

------
francescolaffi
Sailsquare | Frontend Developer | CSS, HTML, JS | Milan, IT | Full-time |
Onsite | [https://www.sailsquare.com/work-with-
us#offer1](https://www.sailsquare.com/work-with-us#offer1)

Sailsquare | Full Stack Developer | PHP, Symfony | Milan, IT | Full-time |
Onsite | [https://www.sailsquare.com/work-with-
us#offer2](https://www.sailsquare.com/work-with-us#offer2)

About us

Sailsquare connects local skippers with travelers keen to live an experience
at sea. Through a peer-to-peer platform, people can take part in sailing
experiences, worldwide. We have our headquarters in Milan (Italy) and Paris
(France), 60,000 registered users of whom 8,000 went on vacation with us, and
2.3M Euros of funding, and we are looking for a frontend developer to join our
fast growing team.

Job Description

Our community is growing fast (4X YOY on revenues), we’re proud of what we
have done so far, excited about where we're heading, and we want to share the
helm with people eager to help us building the vessel to conquer new,
undiscovered lands.

You'll be responsible for developing the core features of our application
while ensuring performance, scalability, and reliability of the platform. You
will be part of a distributed team that uses an Agile approach, eager to try
new things and learn from the experience and to build great products. This is
a great opportunity for an ambitious developer wishing to join our core team
and leave a footprint in a successful story.

Are you ready to join our crew?

~~~
ayselamrahli
yes

------
lexikantor
Cambridge Semantics Inc. | Cloud Architect/Developer | Boston, MA | Full-time,
On-site

We are seeking a highly skilled Cloud Developer/Architect to fill this
position. The successful candidate will have the opportunity to shape and
evolve strategic cloud capabilities for a world class team pioneering
semantics based business intelligence solutions.

Cambridge Semantics is an industry-leading semantic information management
company. Semantic technology is revolutionizing data collaboration & content
management within the enterprise and on the Web and is one of the most
exciting technological innovations since the advent of the Internet. We are a
high-energy, high-tech company that is experiencing rapid growth. Our team
comprises some of the world's leading experts in Semantic Web technology If
you are a motivated, career-oriented individual who is interested in being in
on the early stage of a significant opportunity, Cambridge Semantics is the
place for you.

You can find the full position description and the application here:
[https://csi.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=28](https://csi.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=28).
Feel free to email lexi@cambridgesemantics.com with any questions!

------
david_p
Linkurious | Junior frontend developer | JavaScript, TypeScript, Angular |
Paris, France | ONSITE [https://linkurio.us/careers/junior-frontend-
developer/](https://linkurio.us/careers/junior-frontend-developer/)

Linkurious | Junior backend developer | JavaScript, Node.js | Paris, France |
ONSITE [https://linkurio.us/careers/junior-backend-
developer/](https://linkurio.us/careers/junior-backend-developer/)

Linkurious is an award winning graph visualization startup founded in 2013 and
based in Paris. We create software to help Fortune 500 companies and
government agencies find hidden insights in complex connected data.

Our graph visualization and analysis software is used by our customers
worldwide for fraud detection, enterprise architecture management, medical
research and IT management. In 2016, our solution was used by the
International Consortium for Investigative Journalism (ICIJ) to investigate
the Panama Papers, the biggest data leak in history.

Demo of our software with the crunchbase dataset:
[http://crunchbase.linkurio.us/demo/](http://crunchbase.linkurio.us/demo/)

------
mite-mitreski
Klarna | Stockholm, Sweden | full time, Onsite |
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oYoj3fws&s=AddThis#.WVqBHJfRFr...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oYoj3fws&s=AddThis#.WVqBHJfRFrQ.mailto)

Klarna offers retail finance solutions that are tailored for eCommerce. We use
smart data to extend consumer credit in real-time – quickly and easily. Add is
for Frontend dev but there are open positions in all areas.

------
sayangel
InsiteVR | NYC, NY | Full Time

\-- What We Do --

InsiteVR (YC W15) is building a virtual reality platform that helps architects
and designers easily present 3D spaces in virtual reality. Challenges we're
working on: networked VR experiences, mesh optimization for smooth VR
performance, novel VR user interfaces, data analytics of user interactions in
VR, and making the development of VR experiences as accessible as possible to
anyone who can generate 3D content.

\--What We're Looking For--

3D Graphics engineer - lead development of mesh exporters and optimization
pipeline. You should be comfortable manipulating and visualizing mesh data.

Full Stack Dev - someone who can help improve our API and implement simple,
but elegant front end interfaces for our users to upload and preview content
on. Our stack: node, mongo, react, threejs, AWS (S3, EC2, SQS), Heroku

If you're interested you can apply below or contact me directly:
angel@insitevr.com

Graphics role: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70779-3d-graphics-
engineer](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70779-3d-graphics-engineer)

Full Stack: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70786-full-stack-
dev](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70786-full-stack-dev)

------
pamelafox
Woebot | Software Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Woebot is a chatbot that helps people learn how to regulate their moods and
reduce negative self-talk, using techniques from CBT/DBT.

Technologies: JavaScript, NodeJS, AWS Lambda/Beanstalk/DynamoDB

We're looking for a Full Stack Engineer and Mobile Engineer:
[http://woebot.io/jobs](http://woebot.io/jobs)

I'm the CTO, you can ping me directly with your info and resume (pamela@ our
domain)

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Node.JS Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE
Cybus is looking for a motivated Senior Node.js Developer (m/f). You will
build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible solutions to our customers.
Drive our middleware forward in terms of scalability and reliability and
ensure that our system stays cutting-edge while keeping high quality
standards. You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from
scratch. You're excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep
understanding of Test Driven Development & Clean Code. What We offer \- a
young & motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and
latest industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and
spare time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events
and relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
[https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-
entwickl...](https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-entwickler-
mw/) Contact: career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in
subject line.

------
s2Prague
SinnerSchrader Praha | Java and Frontend Developer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

SinnerSchrader is one of Europe’s leading digital agencies. With a focus on
digital services, strategy and communication, it offers a complete range of
digital agency services. We are SinnerSchrader Prague: a group of jolly
digital professionals from more than ten countries, speaking eight different
languages and with a special fascination for all things digital. For the re-
launch of the website of one of the leading German companies, SinnerSchrader
Prague is seeking long term

Senior React.js Frontend Developer [https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/PR_senior-
frontend-developer-...](https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/PR_senior-frontend-
developer-mf/)

Intermediate Quality Manager/ Test Engineer
[https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/quality-manager-test-
engineer...](https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/quality-manager-test-engineer-mf/)

Senior Java Developer [https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/senior-frontend-
developer-aem...](https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/senior-frontend-developer-
aem-experience-mf/)

We would love to hear from you.

Veronika

------
jabdulius
Coffee Meets Bagel | Senior Data Scientist | San Francisco | Full-Time |
ONSITE
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking to hire Senior Data
Scientist to work on our best in class dating app and algorithm.

We currently have 2 engineers/scientists on our data science team and will be
growing it considerably over the next year as we tackle new frontiers and
problems in dating.

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for great engineers to help build new features
and scale out our platform globally.

We have a super fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd
get to work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!

Data Science:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a66e-bd4b1764f286)

Check out our engineering blog to learn more!:
[http://tech.coffeemeetsbagel.com](http://tech.coffeemeetsbagel.com)

------
slowtokyo
Ohalo | Full Stack Engineer (Java/ReactJS) | London or San Francisco |
[http://ohalo.co](http://ohalo.co)

Ohalo manages data provenance in multi-application ecosystems. We enable our
enterprise clients to connect their existing application data silos together
faster at a lower cost.

We are currently looking for a full stack engineer (Java and ReactJS) with
more of a front-end leaning.

Our stack consists of a blockchain (Solidity, Web3J, Parity), Java
middleware/API, and a React/Redux front-end. We are still a small company so
while everyone does everything at the moment, you would eventually be in
charge of an entire part of the stack as we grow. The pace of learning is fast
--you’ll be expected to be independent and communicate engineering decisions
to the rest of the team to feedback to our product development.

We will consider remote work, but ideally you would work in London or San
Francisco out of one of our offices in either location.

Ohalo is supported by two top investors that have backed the likes of Twilio,
Betterment, Trov, Premise, Makerbot, Simple, and others.

We offer:

\- a great office space in either London near Carnaby Street or downtown San
Fran

\- flexible vacation and hours

\- autonomy over how you work and develop

\- friendly colleagues

\- chance to travel to work onsite with our clients

\- equity share

Please email me at kyle@ohalo.co if interested with "Hacker News Job Posting"
in the subject line.

------
albirt
Volumental | Frontend Engineering | Stockholm |
[https://volumental.com](https://volumental.com)

Volumental is a startup with approximately 30 people currently in a strong
growth phase. Having begun rolling out in 2016, our products are now with
businesses in 32 countries. Volumental’s products are at present
technologically unparalleled in the global retail industry, with our
technology team having invested years solving a series of difficult problems.
This has placed Volumental in a unique position as the global technology
leader for 3D Retail Scanning.

Our vision is to make retail more efficient, sustainable and personalized. By
helping people find and create products that fit them perfectly, people feel
more connection to the things they buy. We reduce waste by reducing returns
and helping brands create products that really fit their customers. Read more
about life at Volumental here.

We represent 7 nationalities and are 48% women, some in the engineering team.

Apply here! [https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/1925-volumental-front-end-
devel...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/1925-volumental-front-end-developer-
two-roles-one-junior-one-senior/)

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs | Deep Learning Researcher | Palo Alto, CA (University Ave.) |
Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring for the full time position of Deep Learning Researcher. You'll
work alongside fellow PhDs to publish papers, implement research papers, and
write software for the Lambda Deep Learning DevBox. [https://lambdal.com/deep-
learning-devbox](https://lambdal.com/deep-learning-devbox)

\- Track record of creating new deep learning methods: record of publications
or major software projects

\- Ability to rapidly understand and implement new deep learning research

Email work@lambdal.com or visit [https://lambdal.com](https://lambdal.com) for
more information about our company.

==

Lambda Labs | Enterprise Sales Representative | Palo Alto, CA (University
Ave.) | Onsite | Full Time

We're looking for an Enterprise Sales Representative who can handle complex
technical sales.

You will:

* Handle and close dozens of high value inbound sales for our Machine Learning servers and workstations

* Work directly with world experts in Machine Learning

Required Experience:

* Prior successful sales experience a must

We're located in beautiful downtown Palo Alto.

Send work experience and resume to work@lambdal.com.
[https://lambdal.com](https://lambdal.com) for more info about our company.

------
dave_ambike
Omm IT Solutions | AWS Security Specialist | Baltimore, MD | www.ommincorp.com
| Onsite |

Omm is a Columbia, MD based Information Technology Solutions and Professional
Services provider. We provide custom solutions and services while keeping
focus on the goals and objectives of our clients in mind. Our team consists of
leaders who provide a unique balance of expertise, vision and humility. At
Omm, we strongly believe in what we do and how we do it, consistently
delivering results with integrity, focus, teamwork, and respect.

We are looking for a Security Senior Executive to assist in the development of
a Notification Service that delivers SMS/text and email messages to our
client's users by making use of Amazon's Secure Notification Service (SNS) and
Secure Email Service (SES). AWS Security Specialist will be responsible for
defining the security architecture of the solution and working with client's
Security Leads to achieve ATO for the solution.

We are looking for a Security Compliance Specialist with good experience in
AWS, Vulnerability Testing, Threat detection, Firewall Management, SES, NES,
Security Architecture.

If you are a good fit for this role, please send your resume to
careers@ommincorp.com reply

------
truqcapp
TruQC | Senior DevOps / Javascript Engineer | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.truqcapp.com/senior-devops-javascript-
engineer/](https://www.truqcapp.com/senior-devops-javascript-engineer/)

TruQC is an iPad and web application looking for a senior-level engineer with
an enthusiasm for DevOps and evolving frameworks. You will be working
primarily within the AWS environment to lead adoption of best practices for
our internal infrastructure, ensure uptime for Production and CI builds, and
support on-premise customers with their deployments. You will join our
Reliability Team rotation for on-call production support and will need to be a
US citizen and pass a background check.

You’ll play a hands-on mission-critical role, so real experience with the AWS
toolbox, Linux, MySQL, and Docker is required. AWS certifications are a bonus.
You'll have deployed Node.js code to production. Importantly, we’re looking
for a committed, long-term, full-time teammate.

Our development group is a top-notch remote team, we offer monthly Hack Days,
real opportunities to affect the strategic course of development, and we all
share in that feeling of being on the winning team. Join us.

jobs@truqc.com

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | DevOps / SRE |
[http://kiva.org/careers](http://kiva.org/careers)

We're hiring someone who wants to make the world a better place with us
through working on the systems that serve
[https://www.kiva.org](https://www.kiva.org) We're a non-profit helping to
alleviate poverty through connecting lenders to borrowers across the world and
here in the US. It's a hand up not a hand out. We offer awesome benefits
including a partner trip to anywhere we work in the world to meet our
borrowers and partners after 1 year. We're looking for systems oriented folks
to help us with our operations and security. We have a mix of self-hosted and
AWS systems and are pretty well setup but have had some folks leave for
greater things and need to shore up the team. If those aren't your thing then
we're also going to be hiring for other positions later in the year, just
shoot me an email (my username at gmail) and let me know!
[https://kiva.org/careers](https://kiva.org/careers)

------
dustinsoftware
Faithlife | Software Developer | Bellingham, WA | Onsite, full-time,
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/FaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDevelop...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/FaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)

Come join the Faithlife.com team! You will be building a hub that connects
people together via online groups. Our platform surfaces content in our
ecosystem and provides continuity across products. The ideal candidate will be
able to work on front-end UI, develop the supporting back-end services, and
has a passion for building a platform for online community.

Faithlife uses technology to help the church grow in the light of the Bible.
We produce Logos Bible Software, Faithlife Groups, Proclaim Church
Presentation Software, Faithlife TV video streaming, and more. We develop
using C#, JavaScript, C++, Objective-C and Java, using .NET, Node.js, MySQL,
Elasticsearch and React for web, Windows, macOS, iOS and Android.

This is a full-time position at our office in Bellingham, WA. Please email
your résumé, GitHub profile, StackOverflow profile and other contact
information to devjobs@faithlife.com.

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
ethanjdiamond
98point6 | Mobile Developer (iOS and Android) | Fulltime | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE www.98point6.com

98point6 is building the next generation of primary care by changing the
relationship between healthcare and technology. By uniting leading-edge data
science with Board Certified Physicians we are working to make primary care
more convenient, accessible, and affordable. As we grow, you will have room to
grow alongside us and impact the future of healthcare.

Your role and impact

As a Mobile Software Engineer, you will collaborate with a small tight-knit
mobile team to help architect and develop out a mobile client to connect
patients with doctors in a streamlined, meaningful way. You will work with our
team of data-scientists, doctors and designers to create the best product we
can make; and you will be surrounded by people who are smart and passionate
about both our social and technical missions. We'd prefer developers who have
worked with Swift/Kotlin, but are open to anyone with experience and a desire
to learn.
[https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e...](https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e..).

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Dumbo,
Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers (Chicago)

* Frontend Engineer - Angular (Chicago)

* QA Engineer (Chicago)

* Senior Systems Engineer (Chicago)

I lead our product team, so please reach out to me directly
(jordan@rocketmiles.com) if you are interested, or head to
rocketmiles.com/jobs for more information.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We're hiring for a number of positions right now:

* Software Engineer (DC)

* Front End Developer (Boston or DC)

* SQL Server Developer (Boston or DC)

* Data Services Specialist (DC)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We built the voter contact and volunteer management tools used
by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States
distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we
provide industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions,
environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and
progressive political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our
fundraising and compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from
the Presidential level on down, and our engagement platform has become the
most-used toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized by Inc. magazine as a top 50 fastest-growing and
best place to work. We have a passion for our employees’ career advancement.
We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that values learning and
contributions of many different kinds.

Apply here: [https://www.ngpvan.com/careers](https://www.ngpvan.com/careers)

We interview across a pretty wide range of experience levels. Hit me up at
dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP of Engineering
here.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
curo
Hakeema | Sales Animal "First Sales Hire" (besides me) | Boston, MA | Full-
time | On-site

Hakeema is brand spanking new. Our mission is to bring massive amounts of joy
and efficiency to impact work. We're funded by a large client contract with a
top intl agency.

You'd be the 4th hire into a team of 3 (family-sized). You'll have the time of
your life growing this thing. We've started multi-million dollar companies
before. Our team rocks, and we're low-ego, and mission-focused. Plus, people
really want our product. Very really.

We need a Sales Animal. We haven't solidified titles, but you could morph into
the future VP of Sales, a Senior Account Exec, Sales Ops Mgr, Partnership Mgr.
At first, you and I are doing it all: cold calling, proposal handing,
scheduling, deal closing, etc. This is my focus as well; you won't be alone.

Experience with $10k+ deals a big plus, but first and foremost, we need (a)
smart, (b) animal-ness, (c) and a "James/Jill Bond"-like emotional resilience.
Be ready for startup life. We're early enough to make you rich; but late
enough to have validated the biggest risks w/ a big client and pipeline.

Equity, commission, base, and impact.

Email me at kyle at (our company) com

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | MapD Community Manager, Backend Developer,
Director of Application Design, Frontend Engineer, Senior Graphics Engineer,
other roles (ONSITE/REMOTE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is an open source
NEA/Google Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series B
startup that builds a lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database and visual
analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high
memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude
faster than other systems ([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-
nvidia-tes...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
tes...)) and since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the
result sets with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our billion-row taxi demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis](http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for a number of roles to grow our team. Please see
[https://www.mapd.com/company/careers](https://www.mapd.com/company/careers)
for more.

We’re a growing Series B company (~35 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive.

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
ryanf20
20spokes | Full Stack Engineer | Chicago IL | REMOTE, ONSITE
[https://www.20spokes.com/careers](https://www.20spokes.com/careers)

20spokes is looking for its next team member. We’re a small team that works in
web development building web apps and mobile apps. We are growing fast and
quickly becoming one of the premier agencies in Chicago for startups. Projects
are exciting and new as we work with our clients to build their ideas and
businesses start on the web. Our unique and broad experience helps us work
effectively with projects ranging from 2-6 months.

* 4–6 Years of experience with Ruby on Rails in a production environment. * Solid experience with React or other Javascript frameworks like Angular or Ember. * Experience working on fast-paced projects in an agile environment. * Pragmatic approach while still delivering quality and maintainable code. * Team player looking to collaborate and contribute to shipping great projects. * Strong desire to learn and improve your skills. * Strong object oriented programming foundation. * Experience creating data structure and modeling the architecture of a project * Work using TDD principles.

------
adhsu01
Speak | iOS Engineer | San Francisco | usespeakeasy.com | Full Time | ONSITE
[https://angel.co/speak-4/jobs](https://angel.co/speak-4/jobs)

Speak (YC W17) is an AI English tutor on your phone. Our app features a cast
of fun virtual characters that we’ve carefully created to improve your English
fluency as quickly as possible. We’re building speech recognition that can
understand heavy accents and that lets users actually have conversations in
English—without needing a human partner.

We launched only a few months ago and users all around the world are already
having over 50,000 conversations per week with our virtual characters. We’re
backed by Y Combinator and some of the best investors in the world.

We’re looking for our first iOS/Swift engineer to lead mobile development and
eventually help grow and lead the team. We want to talk to you if you are a
curious person, care about the details of a great user experience, and can
build fast.

We’re currently a tiny team of 4 working out of a beautiful brick office in
the SoMa district of San Francisco. Email us at jobs@usespeakeasy.com, and
come help us build the way the next billion people will learn English.

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments GmbH | Python Developer, C++ Developer, System
Administrator, Software Test Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

Python Developers to build & maintain highly reliable and scalable API’s to be
consumed by our music production and DJing applications.

C++ Developers to help us evolve our MASCHINE, KOMPLETE, and TRAKTOR software.

Software Testers to reduce uncertainty about the state of the product so the
team can take the right decisions.

Linux loving System Administrators to administer and improve our network and
server landscape.

Find out more and apply here:

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin)

recruiting@native-instruments.de

------
jameincke
CloserIQ | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for these roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Associate: [http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid of sales & recruiting where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

------
teej
Minted | Senior Data Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.minted.com/jobs?p=job%2Foenw4fwV](https://www.minted.com/jobs?p=job%2Foenw4fwV)

Minted’s mission is to enable the design independence of both consumers and
artists around the world, and the company is a platform for the strongest
emerging artists in the world to be seen and discovered. We aim to build a
lasting brand representing the most commercially successful design community
in the world.

I've been at Minted for four years and this year I've taken responsibility for
data engineering at the company. I'm looking to expand my team to help us
build real-time pipelines, recommendations, machine vision projects, and more.
Reach out to me if you're looking to join a small team at one of the most
diverse and surprisingly technical ecommerce companies in the Bay Area.

Responsibilities for the role -

* Design and implement scalable streaming data pipelines processing hundreds of millions of transactions a day

* Architect and build data warehouse providing near real-time data to a variety of client systems

* Implement robust ETL scheduling framework using open-source schedulers and tools

* Lead projects developed in collaboration with other engineers within and outside of Analytics group

* Guide other team members on best practices in Data Warehousing and coding

* Work in a dynamic, agile, startup environment managing multiple high-impact and high-visibility priorities simultaneously

Feel free to email me with questions at tj@minted.com

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Front End Developer | London, UK | ONSITE, Full-Time,
[http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London, United Kingdom. We are currently on the hunt for mid/senior front end
developers, especially those with a more creative side. We don't put our
developers in a box, but expect them to be involved from strategy to delivery,
working collaboratively with the entire team to find unique solutions to some
amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our own bar in the office
(with no locks on the fridge!) and the cupboards are always stocked with
snacks and treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and
creative team in place and are looking for more like-minded people who will
keep pushing the agency forward.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
AngularJS, Three.js, Django, Flask and Google App Engine. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Cardboard VR Experience for Google
([http://phantom.land/work/petra/](http://phantom.land/work/petra/)) and an
interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([http://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/](http://phantom.land/work/states-
of-matter/)).

Please check out our site ([http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)) for
more info. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly with your CV
and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or personal
projects in your email.

------
ansygen
RightHand Robotics | Software Infrastructure Developer | Somerville, MA |
Full-time, onsite righthandrobotics.com

RightHand Robotics is a startup bringing to market fully integrated picking
robots for online order fulfillment. These robots handle thousands of
different items quickly, accurately, and automatically, using machine learning
rather than manual data entry to build models of customers’ inventory.

We are seeking a self-motivated individual to join our growing software
infrastructure team. You will join a small but very experienced team to build
developer tools and system infrastructure for a constantly expanding global
network of robots. You will need:​ ​

* Linux tool-development skills

* Solid Python development skills

* Ubuntu or Debian systems and packaging experience

* Experience with git on multi-person projects

* Strong attention to detail

* Interest in security and networking

* An eagerness to dig in and find the root causes of obscure problems ​

It would be nice if you also:​​

* Know how to handle root privileges when something is already on fire

* Have experience bridging the gap between "what stakeholders want" and "what we can build right now”

* Have experience working from a ticketing system (we use JIRA)

* Are comfortable with hardware (computers and robots)

If you think you're a good fit, please send a cover letter and resume to:
talent@righthandrobotics.com

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level Developer | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com)

We're looking for a full-time entry-level developer to improve our service
that helps users find doctors and other healthcare professionals. We do not
require a college degree and we also do not require previous professional
experience.

For back-end (algorithms) development, please see:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/11vfv3tR5WMeQ84K5gdQu-
C_2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/11vfv3tR5WMeQ84K5gdQu-
C_2LwJrRuC5s2pIqTIKRt8/edit)

For full-stack web development, please see:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iP0KYdDYr59ZqGo08gPbcAxZ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iP0KYdDYr59ZqGo08gPbcAxZczW_HHxjrykWt5QHjnA/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews, and the process typically includes some
basic coding questions and logic problems.

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry.

We are looking for a passionate, motivated and skilled (senior) Full Stack
engineer (Ruby on Rails/Ember.JS) and a mid-level to senior front-end engineer
with production experience in Ember.JS and Excellent HTML5/CSS3 skills to make
an impact in the health care industry. We value delivering a great customer
experience, clean/maintainable code, automated testing and code reviews.

You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, MySQL, Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq,
Elasticsearch, Chef If you have any questions or you are interested - Please
reach out to me (CTO) ralph@simplepractice.com

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago |
VISA [https://instructure.com](https://instructure.com)

Build open-source software to help people learn! We make tools for schools and
businesses that delight our users and make their lives easier, while helping
them learn faster.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, and some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We're hiring Software Engineers, Software Engineers in Test (SET), Security
Architects, and Lead Engineers.

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we also work with Java/Go/Node/mobile
platforms, and we're not afraid to try new things. We have an engineering-
driven culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech conferences, millions
of users who love us (search twitter or instagram for #instructurecon) and use
our products daily, and challenging engineering problems that come with being
the 51st most used site on the Internet. Oh, and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it!

Join us by applying at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

------
zoeyeung
Terminal 1 | Tech positions | Hong Kong | Full Time | Onsite | Visa | Website:
tty1.us/tty1-hackernews

We are Terminal 1, a startup company that has developed our own machine-
readable recruitment platform that provides personalized and affordable
recruitment services globally including employer branding, recruitment
strategy planning, developing and running tailor-made technical and cultural
assessment and overall candidate experiences management.

And our goal is to utilize our machine-readable recruitment platform to crack
down on the inaccessible recruitment services in the current market.

By working with us, you will have the chance to work with highly skilled
software engineers, product designers and data scientists. You will receive a
competitive salary, as well as health and retirement benefits.

We are currently hiring:

1\. Frontend Developer (HTML/CSS/Vue/React/Angular)

2\. Backend Developer (Node.js/PHP/Ruby/Python/Java)

3\. Full Stack Developer (HTML5/LESS/SASS/React/Redux)

4\. Junior Software Developer (HTML5/NodeJS/React/React Native)

5\. Junior DevOps Engineer (Node/HTML/CSS/React/Express)

6\. DevOps Engineer (Jenkins/Travis/Docker/Kubernetes)

7\. QA Engineer (3+ years QA experience/Jira/Bugzilla)

8\. Data Scientist (Python/R/XGboost/Torch7/Tableau/ggplot)

9\. UI/UX Designer (Sketch/Adobe Suite/HTML/CSS)

!! Apply at: tty1.us/tty1-hackernews !!

~~~
yladiz
Hi, I was interested in applying but it looks like the only way to apply is
via logging in using LinkedIn? Is it possible to apply without using LinkedIn?

~~~
zoeyeung
Sorry, at this time we require all applicants to have a LinkedIn account.

We highly recommend it anyway! It's the best way to be seen by employers and
recruiters around the world.

Could you let us know why you're hesitant to use LinkedIn?

~~~
yladiz
Is there someone I can email instead?

I currently don't have a LinkedIn account and haven't seen the need for one
since it's not required for any other application I've submitted (and haven't
had the need for it in the past). I would argue that in
programming/development, having an updated Github account is significantly
more useful than a LinkedIn account since a LinkedIn page is kind of just a
souped up resume, from my understanding anyway.

~~~
zoeyeung
I agree that an updated Github account is more useful, however, our portal
login requires a LinkedIn account.

~~~
yladiz
Due to this requirement, you will probably lose out on multiple valuable
candidates. Especially because you use Auth0, it's possible to change the
requirements easily, and you could easily require Github or LinkedIn, rather
than just LinkedIn.

------
wehriam
Goodfoot | Full-Stack Developer | New York |
[https://goodfoot.io/](https://goodfoot.io/) | Onsite

Goodfoot builds video applications for the world’s largest companies. Millions
of people communicate using our technology every day.

We are profitable, 100% employee owned, and developer driven. Our team of five
leans heavily on React, and projects often include cutting edge server
technologies - think time series databases, IPFS, and Deepstream - to offer
features for a market with unique, large-scale challenges.

We focus on a stable of core products and often extend them to customer
specifications. We have recently developed applications that use drones to
assess disaster sites for insurance companies, distributed systems that move
huge amounts of video data across high-security networks and web interfaces
that give financial organizations real-time insight on what’s happening behind
markets. We value elegance in implementation and invest heavily in the user
experience.

The Goodfoot offices are the East Village, one of NYC's most historic and
exciting neighborhoods and near many public transportation options.

We believe people do their best work when challenged, excited, and well-
rested. Excellence in execution forms the bedrock of our organization, and we
understand that developers, like professional athletes, need collaboration and
support to perform at the highest level.

Email me with any questions at - johnwehr (at) goodfoot (dot) io - I'd love to
hear from you.

Apply here:
[https://goodfoot.recruiterbox.com/](https://goodfoot.recruiterbox.com/)

------
saool
Thinkful | Senior Software Engineer ¡ Brooklyn, NY or Remote | ONSITE, REMOTE,
[https://www.thinkful.com/](https://www.thinkful.com/)

Founded in 2012 in New York City, Thinkful is on a mission to reinvent
education. We are building a school that trains the workforce in the
technology skills necessary to sustain innovation and growth in the economy.
We are developing a method of online learning that emphasizes practical,
sustainable skills and prepares students to achieve their career goals. We are
looking for experienced engineers with a passion for education that want to
join us and help shape the way people learn online.

The company was founded by Dan Friedman —one of the Thiel Fellows— and Darrell
Silver, founder of Perpetually (acquired by Dell), our CEO and technical co-
founder. The culture is balanced: analytical but fun, serious but sane. You
will be joining a small, agile team with big challenges ahead of us.

If you are interested, check the job listing
[http://goo.gl/AoUW1M](http://goo.gl/AoUW1M) or drop us a line at swe-
position@thinkful.com to hear more.

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Orange County, California | Full time | Onsite
| [http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth. Some of the platforms and
environments that we have worked on and will be working on are: Mobile apps &
Web Services (iOS, Android, Smartwatches, Google Glass & Other Wearables,
Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Full Stack Web Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Enterprise Solutions Architect

\- Mobile QA

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
yoloswagins
Homelight | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE | fulltime |
[https://www.homelight.com/careers](https://www.homelight.com/careers)

Current Interview Process: quick chat, engineering phone screen, onsite, team
lunch, reference check, offer.

HomeLight is creating the best way for home buyers and sellers to find the
best real estate agent using objective data about real estate agent
performance. We're continually working on our matching algorithm (machine
learning & data science) and currently working on some big initiatives to
improve how home buyers and sellers and agents interact with homelight and
with each other (mobile apps, new product features, etc.)

We're a small team of 7 engineers. Our stack is Ruby on Rails(4.2), and
Postgresql(9.6) hosted on Heroku. The front end is using Ember. We've got
reasonable test coverage with rspec. People know python and R.

Tasks are reasonably defined, and its normal to push back on tasks to
determine the business value in our work. We're not just a feature factory, we
care about the value delivered in what we build. As engineers, we have an
enormous amount of latitude in the implementation details of our work. Because
we're small, you're going to need to know the full stack. You're going to have
to write javascript here, sorry.

We're looking to hire Software Engineers, Machine Learning Engineers, and Data
Engineers. If you're interested in real estate, you should apply.

I applied via the link on the careers page, but if you have any questions, you
can email me at evan@homelight.com. When you apply, make sure to mention you
saw this hackernews post.

------
wc-
Exigent Capital | Chicago | Data Scientists, Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

Market Making / HFT group focused on cryptocurrency markets. Looking for quant
/ data scientists to find new edges in the market and talented Go/Python
engineers to expand the trading platform. We need candidates experienced in
traditional equity markets and can offer partner-level equity as well as fair-
market compensation.

Contact wes+hn ||at|| exigentcapital.com

~~~
wc-
These positions are open to remote candidates! The original post was incorrect
and cannot be edited anymore.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS, Python, Node.js, React,
Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience. Interview process: Phone
interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview, Technical
Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written tests, Cultural Interview, Social
Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
plinkplonk
WTF happens in the "Social Economic Justice Round" ? Genuinely curious (EX
Thoughtworker fwiw)

~~~
sidcool
ThoughtWorks is a pretty open place in terms of political discussions. This
round is mainly to check the culture fit.

------
annon
LegalNature | Los Angeles, CA | Rails & Vue.js Engineers | Full-Time

At LegalNature, we are in the business of automating legal documents and
processes. Our mission is to make the legal system far easier to understand,
far less time consuming, and far cheaper for individuals and businesses.

We are in the process of building an 'autopilot' for government forms and
beureacratic processes. We want our users to fill out a simple and easy form
once, and from that, we will be able to generate any documents needed, file
them (snail mail, fax, or online), and handle the response. If you have
experience automating manual workflows and creating API's around them, we'd
love to speak with you.

We are a non-standard company by most tech standards. We’re bootstrapped and
profitable. Instead of worrying about the next round or pitch deck, we are
only worried about our customers and making the best product possible.

Our engineering team is currently small, and will be growing throughout the
year.

You can apply at
[https://www.legalnature.com/careers](https://www.legalnature.com/careers) or
email me at michael@legalnature.com with any questions.

------
taariqlewis
Aquila | Senior Data Scientist, Machine Learning Engineer | SF, NYC | REMOTE,
CONTRACT [https://aquilacashflow.com](https://aquilacashflow.com)

About Aquila:

We are back to who's hiring after taking on great talent from this post. Thank
you HackerNews Community. We are a bleeding Edge FinTech Innovation. We
automate receivables finance underwriting & collections for small, high-risk
businesses that no one else will touch. We love using statistics (K-Means
clustering & OLS) and platform engineering to make business financing as
automated and as fast as possible. We also leverage our prior expertise
(SericaTrading) in bitcoin blockchain and HD wallet cryptography to do amazing
new things for our customers.

Our team: Engineers, data scientists and product experts. Our platform is
built on Ruby, Go, Python Postgres & JavaScript. We hire onsite and remote.
We're a fast-moving, fast talking team.

Our Requirements: * Demonstrated passion for Fintech innovation, Opensource
contributions, blockchains, and datascience * Passion for Test driven
development and continuous learning * Enjoyment of the wild startup rodeo. Yee
haw! * No Fear of the edge of FinTech datascience and engineering

Our Stack: * Ruby on Rails * Python * Clojure/Go * JavaScript * PostgreSQL *
AWS

Our Interview Process: * Github & code review -> Founder interview -> Team
interview + test -> Decision for either 2-week trial or immediate hire.

Positions: * Senior Data Scientist: Apply here:
[https://aquila-1.workable.com/j/1ED38AD80A](https://aquila-1.workable.com/j/1ED38AD80A)

------
jonnywhite
Ticket Tailor | Full Stack PHP Dev | London, UK | Full-time
[https://www.tickettailor.com/careers/php-
developer/](https://www.tickettailor.com/careers/php-developer/)

Are you a talented PHP developer looking for an opportunity where your voice
really matters, you can make a big impact, and really be a part of the
company? Ticket Tailor is a small, established, profitable, bootstrapped
business and we want you to join us as our 5th team member.
[http://www.tickettailor.com](http://www.tickettailor.com)

You would need to be a full stack LAMP developer who uses an MVC framework
with 3 years experience, and enjoys working in a fun office. Being a small
team we would also like you to get involved in all aspects of the product
process from ideas, to build, to deployment, to customer feedback. You will
take part in the architecture and development of building new and maintaining
existing functionality on our current platform, as well as manage the
development of entirely new projects and business initiatives. You would also
need to be fast.

------
mfenniak
Replicon -- Calgary, Alberta, Canada | Site Reliability Engineer | Onsite |
Full Time

Site Reliability Developers/Engineers (SREs) are responsible for creating and
improving the tools and processes that power the building, validation,
deployment, and monitoring of Replicon's globally distributed multi-tenant
SaaS systems. SREs are spreading and evangelizing the DevOps culture
throughout Replicon.

Working at Replicon is an opportunity to take on the unique challenges of a
successful, large scale SaaS business application that existed before "web
applications" as we know them today even existed. We have unusual challenges
in such as extreme data consistency & reliability (nobody puts up with being
paid incorrectly), large scale, complex legacy systems, enterprise-scale
customizability, all combined with a friendly non-technical user experience.
It's a "never-stop-learning" environment, where you'll be working with a
strong technical team.

Please apply at
[https://www.replicon.com/company/careers/](https://www.replicon.com/company/careers/).

------
hk1ll3r
ALICE is bringing AI and Optimization to construction engineering, management
and scheduling. We are a well funded ($4M) company founded out of Stanford
looking to scale as we make our first enterprise sales. This is an excellent
time to get in. The problems we solve are real and technically challenging. In
addition to competitive salary and equity, we offer the opportunity to break
into the ripe-for-disruption construction industry. You will also learn the
art and science behind our algorithms. Frontend or Fullstack Engineer - a good
fit if you: \- have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures
(especially graphs). \- enjoy implementing technically complex, yet user
friendly interfaces. \- are self driven and can own responsibility for large
parts of a project.

Bonus points if you: \- have experience with WebGL, Angular, React, Scala or
another JVM language, PlayFramework, AWS \- understand the challenge of
presenting a complex system to users. \- want freedom to explore novel data
visualization concepts. \- are able to work with the team to produce a
polished, professional product.

Contact hossein@alicetechnologies.com

------
aerb
EBlock | Intermediate/Senior Android Developer | Toronto, ON | ONSITE

EBlock is the fastest growing startup in the dealer-to-dealer car sales space,
and we're looking for an intermediate/senior Android developer to join us. We
require someone that can work independently, quickly, and who can jump into an
existing project and hit the ground running. We currently have an existing
Android app on the Play Store (link below), and are looking for someone to
help with a feature heavy update for the next major release. This will be a
permanent, full-time, in-office position with a market competitive salary.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eblock.auc...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eblock.auction)

Required Skills are:

    
    
      -Rock solid grasp of Java.
      -Know your way around Android Studio.
      -Very strong in pixel perfect custom view design. Can you be given a .PSD and reproduce it exactly?
      -Comfortable with event-driven, asynchronous code. Eg. You receive a push notification for an update. How would you download a payload based on the id in that notification, then download an image based on that payload, then rotate the image, then animate it onto the screen, then show the user a dialog, then make another network call based on the input of that dialog? How do you elegantly handle an error anywhere along the way?
      -Less is more development philosophy.
    

Bonus Skills:

    
    
      -Experience with GraphQL.
      -Experience with the Kotlin programming language.
      -Any back-end development experience with Spring Boot, and/or SQL heavy applications.
    

Contact: Adam Erb (adam.erb@carmigo.com)

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | onsite | visa | interns

    
    
      Junior/Senior Full Stack Developer (go, python, react) -> http://grnh.se/i7n81y1
      Junior/Senior Front End Developer (React) -> http://grnh.se/u1gbiq1
    

We are 50 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our marketplace. Having evolved towards react and a service
oriented architecture with docker and go, we are looking for smart and capable
individuals that like to work on the full stack.

features:

    
    
      mature team
      solid CI pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you like
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      api-first thinking
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      no bullshit, learning culture, hack-teams
      any hardware/software/tools you need
    

Our open source projects
[https://github.com/MEDIGO](https://github.com/MEDIGO)

Our Values [https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values](https://www.medigo.com/en/it-
values)

~~~
kunalbansal16
How about interns. Can Interns do a remote?

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME / CONTRACT | ONSITE / REMOTE |

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired.

We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative Companies
in Canada".

\- (URGENT) Head of Marketing @ ZenHub -
[http://grnh.se/14krhg1](http://grnh.se/14krhg1)

\- Backend Engineers - Golang (Contract OK) -
[http://grnh.se/g68jqn1](http://grnh.se/g68jqn1)

\- Backend Engineers - Golang (full-time) -
[http://grnh.se/04pamy1](http://grnh.se/04pamy1)

\- Product Consultants - [http://grnh.se/0akeq41](http://grnh.se/0akeq41)

\- Sports Product Manager - [http://grnh.se/i6pjo01](http://grnh.se/i6pjo01)

\- Sports Content Strategist -
[http://grnh.se/g1423e1](http://grnh.se/g1423e1)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills?

Apply at [http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with
your own job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
davidkumru
KDVnet | Hoofddorp, The Netherlands | Full-time | On-site

We are a fast growing company that provides an all-in-one online platform for
the administration and management of child care organizations. As a result of
our flexible and professional approach, we've gained a significant market
position in The Netherlands. More than 500 organizations are already using our
software. To keep up with the growth and evolution of our product, we are
expanding and looking for a senior developer to join our development team.

We offer:

\- An autonomous, high-trust environment, open to innovation and personal
growth.

\- A chance to work with the latest technologies (Elixir, Elm) in addition to
Ruby, developing scalable, high-speed and interactive features.

\- A modern and quiet work environment at a great office in Hoofddorp, 15
minutes from Amsterdam.

\- A good salary depending on your knowledge and experience.

We ask:

\- Experience in backend web development and data-intensive business logic and
problem-solving.

\- Experience with development and integration of REST API's, including
testing, security and deployment.

\- Proficiency in: Ruby/Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis.

\- Experience with, or eager to learn: Elixir, Phoenix and the functional
programming paradigm.

\- Decent English speaking skills, Dutch is a big plus.

Email for more details.

------
hagbarth
Pento | Full stack developer | EU | REMOTE ONLY

[https://pento.dk](https://pento.dk)

Come join us building a new payroll product for European small/medium sized
businesses! A very conservative market with old competitors and products =
tons of potential. We are a remote team, which means we have no office and you
can work from wherever you want. We're all in on transparency, a great work
culture and teamwork. Founders are 500 Startups alums and have previously
worked on two startups, one of them out of Silicon Valley. We're looking for a
full stack web developer to join our remote team. Ideally, you are a person
who is not only proficient in frontend and backend work, but also have some
experience in DevOps and system architecture. As you will be part of the early
team, you should be a fast learner and be able to work in different roles.

Read more here: [https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-
developer-...](https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-
developer-..). Or contact me: emil at company url

------
weitingliu
Codementor | Senior Front-end Engineers | Anywhere | REMOTE,
[https://hire.codementor.io](https://hire.codementor.io)

Codementor ([https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)) is an on-
demand marketplace of software developers for mentorship and freelance
projects. We have over 7000+ vetted expert developers, including book authors,
top Stack Overflow answerers, popular open source contributors, and engineers
at top tech companies.

Codementor is more than just mentoring. Our new platform CodementorX
([https://hire.codementor.io](https://hire.codementor.io)) is an exclusive
network where world-class developers can be hired for contractor positions or
large freelance projects.

We’re currently looking for more Senior Front-end Developers with expertise in
one of the followings: \- React \- Angular 4 \- Vue.js

This is a remote opportunity. We’re looking for both full-time & part-time
contractors.

To apply, please go to: [http://codemntr.io/apply-
hn-q317](http://codemntr.io/apply-hn-q317)

------
nickdavidhaynes
Automated Insights | Software engineer, applied research | Durham, NC | Onsite
| Full-time

[http://automatedinsights.applytojob.com/apply/oMu2ojUP8M/Sof...](http://automatedinsights.applytojob.com/apply/oMu2ojUP8M/Software-
Engineer-Applied-Research)

I'm the tech lead for the R&D team at Automated Insights, a company that turns
raw data into human-sounding narratives. Our SaaS platform, Wordsmith,
generated billions of articles last year for companies like the AP, Yahoo, and
Activision.

My team's responsibility is mainly algorithm development (machine learning and
natural language processing, as well as more traditional methods), with the
goal of making Wordsmith more powerful and easier to use. We primarily develop
in Python (spaCy, gensim, scikit-learn, Tensorflow) and NodeJS.

We're looking for an engineer with a couple years experience and familiarity
with machine learning. A research background and/or advanced degree is a plus.

Interview: Quick chat with HR, technical phone screen, at-home programming
evaluation, on-site interview. No adversarial whiteboard sessions or trivia
quizzes.

------
dave_ambike
Omm IT Solutions | Fullstack Developer | Baltimore, MD | www.ommincorp.com |
Onsite with one day per week tele-work option |

Omm is a Columbia, MD based Information Technology Solutions and Professional
Services provider. We provide custom solutions and services while keeping
focus on the goals and objectives of our clients in mind. Our team consists of
leaders who provide a unique balance of expertise, vision and humility. At
Omm, we strongly believe in what we do and how we do it, consistently
delivering results with integrity, focus, teamwork, and respect. We are
looking for a Fullstack Javascript Developer (React.js and Node.js) with good
experience working with Redux, Flux or MobX for a long term project. We are
working with a very dynamic IT team of people from Google, Yahoo, etc. on one
of the Top 10 US Presidential directives and have an immediate need for the
Full Stack Developer (Node.js & React.js) candidates. This is likely the
largest ‘Agile Project’ in the History.

If you are a good fit for this role, please send your resume and sample codes/
GitHub link to careers@ommincorp.com reply reply

------
carlesfe
Optimus Price | Lead Backend Engineer | Barcelona | Onsite

[https://optimusprice.ai/jobs/lead_backend.html](https://optimusprice.ai/jobs/lead_backend.html)

Optimus Price is a new generation of dynamic pricing SaaS that helps
e-commerce maximize their profits. Optimus Price uses Artificial Intelligence
to learn the behavior of their clients and align the retailer’s prices with
their customer’s brand perception and their digital behavior.

We are a startup founded by techies in 2016 with the mission to solve real
problems using AI. Optimus Price has been selected as one of the Barcelona top
3 startups by Seedrocket and Wayra-Telefónica.

We are looking for a lead backend engineer to own product development and
deployment lifecycle in order to ramp up from our PoC to a highly available
SaaS.

If you love building a SaaS as much as we do, and want to work with the kind
of people who decided to name their product Optimus Price in honor of one of
the greatest robots of all time, this is your company.

\---

RESPONSIBILITIES

As a Lead Backend Engineer, you will own product development and deployment
lifecycle in order to ramp up from our PoC to a highly available SaaS.

Design and implement a scalable API and its backend to host our Machine
Learning solution for dynamic pricing.

Maintain high standards of software quality by establishing excellent
practices and take responsibility for sprint delivery, product quality and
operations in a DevOps fashion

Contribute as a peer to business decisions as part of our technology strategy
and to the development of the product vision

~~~
gmaczuga
Bumper: Salary range: 30,000 - 34,000 Euros

~~~
carlesfe
You're right, thanks, the message was too long and I cut that important part
by mistake!

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Software Dev | Ann Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

What we do actually matters.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in America annually because of medical
errors. That makes it the #3 cause of death, just behind heart disease and
cancer ([http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/05/03/47663618...](http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/05/03/47663618...)). This is a major societal catastrophe - and it
needs to be fixed. Part of the solution is the long-overdue modernization of
our nation's health IT infrastructure. This is CareEvolution's mission - to
create better patient outcomes by modernizing - and connecting - our health IT
systems.

There are many interesting things to do at CareEvolution, including mobile,
web, platform, integration, devops, analytics, ETL... and lots more. This is a
place where you help define what it is you want to do, and how to help the
world.

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 130 million people.

Check out our job listing at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/39897/developers-
for-healthca...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/39897/developers-for-
healthcare-software-platform-careevolution)

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Submit resumes to resume@careevolution.com

~~~
lcoderre
In the StackOverflow posting: "Note: this job is open to US Residents only.
Foreign nationals can apply but only if you live within the US."

------
PBurkeTourRadar
Multiple positions | TourRadar | Vienna, Austria |

TourRadar continues to shake up the multi-day tour industry by providing
travellers with a trusted online marketplace to book life enriching
experiences worldwide. With over 20 different nationalities in our team and
offices spread across Australia, Europe and North America, we work to deliver
the best possible advice and tour booking experience to our customers.
Launched in 2010, we have a full in-house team including Marketing, Design,
Development, Customer Support, SEM and SEO and are now looking to scale our
team.

CTO:
[http://www.tourradar.com/careers#cto](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#cto)

Product Manager: [http://www.tourradar.com/careers#product-manager-web-
mobile](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#product-manager-web-mobile)

Full Stack PHP Web Developer: [http://www.tourradar.com/careers#full-stack-
php-web-develope...](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#full-stack-php-web-
developer)

Please send your application to patrick@tourradar.com.

~~~
John_j
Would you sponsor an American for Product Owner role?

------
patrickdobson
Sofar Sounds | Business Intelligence and Data Science Expert | London, UK |
NYC, US | REMOTE |
[https://www.sofarsounds.com/](https://www.sofarsounds.com/)

Sofar Sounds is bringing the magic back to live music, hosting intimate secret
living room gigs in 300 cities, across dozens of countries and cultures. We
are a global community of music lovers, dedicated to transforming the way live
music is experienced and discovered, offline and on. We are backed by Octopus
Ventures in London and Richard Branson.

We are looking for a Business Intelligence and Data Science Expert with
exceptional communication skills who is equally at home building conversion
funnel charts to analysing the effect of a hip hop artist vs a grunge one on
audience retention. You must have an outstanding track record of success. Full
of ideas, energy and willingness to get stuck in.

We’re just starting to build our Business Intelligence and Data Science team
and you will be integral in building the team and setting the strategy. You’ll
work closely with the whole business who are based around the world;
marketing, product, finance, growth. Typical questions you’ll answer include
‘why are we 10:1 overscribed in Istanbul but not Milan and how do we monetise
the excess demand?’, ‘what time of day should we send marketing content in NYC
vs London?’,’where are our marketing $ best spent’.

Main offices are in London and NYC but remote is possible.

Apply here:

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdQqa6ryyPPmo368G2b...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdQqa6ryyPPmo368G2bKjZY1g65I3cfx_sZ-L73GnyY73mUIA/viewform?usp=sf_link)

~~~
RSchaeffer
Do you have part-time opportunities for current students?

~~~
patrickdobson
Where are you based at the moment?

Potentially!

~~~
RSchaeffer
I'll be starting at University College London this September.

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Frontend Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com

We are looking for a talented Senior Front-end Developer with a passion to
develop a performant single-page web application with great user experience.
You will work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation application
for business travel. This position involves: Building and maintaining
reusable, testable UI components. Writing a readable, well-documented code.
Working closely with our product team to build new features. Working in an
Agile environment. Being able to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a
subject matter expert. What do we offer? Competitive compensation including
base salary, bonus and equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and
flexible working hours. This position requires full-time, in-house work in
Barcelona, Spain. We can help with relocation from anywhere in the world.
English is the official language at the office. Spanish is NOT required.

The link to apply is
[https://travelperk.com/jobs/](https://travelperk.com/jobs/)

------
PTonacao
International Systems Research Co. | Country Manager | Seattle, U.S | Onsite

ISR is the leading SSO solution provider for SaaS public cloud in Japan. With
our headquarters in Tokyo and our subsidiary in Cebu, Philippines supporting
product development, we have provided affordable, dependable strong
authentication over the years with our access control and authentication
service, CloudGate.

As a company that strongly values quality of service, ISR has constantly
delivered above and beyond expectations. Our customer retention rate of over
99% has helped us achieve one of the top shares in the Japanese SSO solution
market. With CloudGate’s success, we are bringing our trusted security service
to the fast-growing public cloud market in the US. To build our team in ISR
America, we are recruiting talented, highly-motivated people who have an
entrepreneurial spirit to be a pioneer of ISR America. We want someone to join
our unique, culturally-diverse work environment and help us bring affordable,
dependable, strong authentication to American enterprises.

To know our vacancies, you may access our company website at www.isrglobal.com

------
k_donald
Bloomberg | NYC & San Francisco | Senior Software Engineers | Full-time,
onsite

At Bloomberg our technology doesn’t just inform the markets, it drives them.
With more than 5,000 engineers globally, we have multiple openings across a
variety of technologies. Please note that the below represent a few of those
openings, but if you're not sure what role matches your skillset, send your
resume to kdonald1@bloomberg.com and I'll help you find the right fit.

Java/Scala Engineer in San Francisco:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/57901](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/57901)

Python Engineer in San Francisco:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/59288](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/59288)

SRE in NYC:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/57320](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/57320)

C++ Engineer in NYC:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/57546](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/57546)

DevOps in NYC:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/59075](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/59075)

Learn more about what we're doing at
[https://github.com/bloomberg](https://github.com/bloomberg) and
[https://www.techatbloomberg.com/blog/](https://www.techatbloomberg.com/blog/)

------
ddemetri
SAN FRANCISCO, CA

States Title | Founding Tech Lead

$150-180k

VCs: Foundation Capital | Bloomberg Beta | Fifth Wall

We have a rare opportunity to DESIGN AND BUILD OUR FIRST PRODUCT COMPLETELY
FROM SCRATCH, BUT WITH THE RESOURCES OF A WELL-FUNDED SERIES A COMPANY.

We are reinventing the $14 billion market for title insurance as a first step
on our mission to make homeownership simpler, safer, and more accessible.

We are a diverse team of entrepreneurs who have founded successful start-ups,
led initiatives at big companies (Google, Kayak, McKinsey), and played
material roles in government (White House).

We are looking for a seasoned Tech Lead who will own all technical decisions -
from architecture and platforms down to code style and design patterns. You
will partner closely with our Engineering Manager, who is taking on
responsibility for recruiting, people management, and project management.

You have architected multiple products and systems before and are excited to
guide an A+ team to success on a greenfield opportunity.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/660933#.WTTuFh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/660933#.WTTuFh..).

ONSITE

------
3riverdev
Donation Spring | Sales/Account Executive | REMOTE

Donation Spring
([https://www.donationspring.com](https://www.donationspring.com)) is a
fundraising platform that enables a wide variety of online giving directly
from a nonprofit or church's existing website.

We're in need of sales and account executives! Details:

\- Both part-time and full-time are acceptable. This is a super flexible, at-
your-own-pace position.

\- A sales or account executive background is helpful, but not necessarily a
requirement -- we'll consider anyone with relevant history and
personality/passion alignment.

\- Experience/familiarity with the nonprofit and/or church industry is a big
plus. Even more bonus points for bringing an existing network of prospects.

\- Located anywhere in the US. The more geographically diverse our team can
be, the better.

\- Pay is a generous 30% commission on the _lifetime_ account revenue.

\- Must have a fun, easy going, and service-centered heart. Our primary focus
is _serving_ both nonprofit/church missions as well as helping their staff in
tech-centric ways.

If that describes you, I'd love to chat! brett@donationspring.com

------
gdelente
brightwheel | San Francisco |
[http://mybrightwheel.com](http://mybrightwheel.com)

Brightwheel is the first mobile platform for early education. It's a super
talented team + a meaningful product that impacts daily life for teachers and
parents. We are far outpacing our growth plan, now in every state and growing
globally - with incredibly passionate users.

Here's more in a quick video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iKitGJeAZ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iKitGJeAZ4)

Stack: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux, native Android & iOS

For the following positions, we are looking for Senior level:

Full Stack and/or Backend engineer: *
[https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-lead-engineer)

Dir/VP of Eng: * [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/139087-director-of-
enginee...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/139087-director-of-engineering)

Head of Product and/or Product Manager: *
[https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/91357-head-of-
product](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/91357-head-of-product)

Head of Design (UI/UX): * [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-
design](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design)

Please contact julia@mybrightwheel.com and prefix your email subject line with
[HN].

------
dcoshow
Health2047 | Software Product Development Manager | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE
or Remote | Salary $150K+

Our founding investor the American Medical Association, including physicians
from various geographies and specialty groups, and a growing ecosystem of
innovation partners, is working to transform US healthcare as we know it.

Our goal is to co-create a highly functional, information-driven, value-based
and market-driven healthcare system that delivers the quality, connectivity,
health and productivity outcomes we have a right to expect. A system whose
satisfied workforce and customers are empowered to drive and adopt life-
changing innovations for decades to come.

View the full job or apply [https://goo.gl/8Pj19k](https://goo.gl/8Pj19k)

 __Please use my name "DERRICK COSHOW as your referral source so our HR group
will know that we connected via Hacker News __

(Our application process is simple and only takes a couple minutes to apply)

You can email me directly at dcoshow@accolo.com
[https://health2047.com/](https://health2047.com/)

------
wpillar
Graze | Frontend Developer | CSS, HTML, JS | London | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://graze.theresumator.com/apply/z0vGYnYU3j/Front-End-
De...](https://graze.theresumator.com/apply/z0vGYnYU3j/Front-End-Developer)

Graze | Full Stack Developer | PHP, CSS, HTML, JS | London | Full-time |
Onsite | [https://graze.theresumator.com/apply/IJmYtNw9nd/Full-
Stack-D...](https://graze.theresumator.com/apply/IJmYtNw9nd/Full-Stack-
Developer)

Using technology to create the world’s No.1 healthier snack brand, graze
continues to grow and offer new ways for our consumers to snack, from
subscription to retail and our online shop. We combine a love of food with a
pioneering use of technology and product innovation to create delicious snacks
with healthy benefits.

Tech Blog: [http://tech.graze.com/](http://tech.graze.com/)

Working at graze: [https://www.graze.com/jobs](https://www.graze.com/jobs)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~20-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, Golang, JavaScript, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and
Redshift, and we already have customers like Facebook, Tesla, and Paypal. We
ingest and parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when
people will change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Senior Data Scientist

* Senior Javascript Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Senior Product Manager

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
3dhubsamsterdam
3D Hubs | Full-stack Engineer, Senior Front-End Engineer (js), Data Engineer,
Product Manager | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | Full-time

Do you want to help build THE 3D printing solution that engineers and
designers around the world will love to use?

With a network of 3D printers in over 40,000 locations and 160 countries, 3D
Hubs provides over 1 billion people with access to a 3D printer within 10
miles of their location.

Why join now? In the coming weeks we'll cross the magical number of 1 million
parts printed since the inception of our platform, with close to 100,000 parts
being printed every month you could help us scale up our teams to achieve the
next growth stage.

We have a straight forward, standard recruiting process, with remote and on-
site interviews at our offices in Amsterdam.

If you are an engineer at heart, a maker/builder that likes to pioneer and
prototype in the web environment or offline, then we would love to hear from
you.

Have a look at our open roles
([https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs](https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs)) and let us know
if you want to join the 3D printing revolution.

------
fasteddie
HoneyBook | San Francisco, CA and Tel-Aviv, Israel | ONSITE

We're building a market network [1] for creative professionals. We have a
workflow product that members love, and now we're working on building the
network and marketplace on top. The team is great and the work is challenging,
and although we're growing fast, it remains feeling small because we take care
to keep it that way.

Stack: Rails, Angular, React

Info: [https://www.honeybook.com/careers](https://www.honeybook.com/careers)

Check the descriptions in the links, and let me know if you have any
questions. I'm Eddie, on one of our development teams: eddie at honeybook ,
com

Some key roles we're looking to fill (but there are plenty more!):

-Senior Front-end Engineer(SF or Tel Aviv): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308)

-UI Designer (SF or Tel Aviv): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/549104](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/549104)

-UX Designer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687)

Also plenty on the sales, marketing, and operations side too.

\-- [1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-
netw...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-networks)

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We just raised a $65MM Series C to continue
growing our team. We are building the future of fashion shopping, helping
brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We have
built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of great
brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out a good API integrations with our
partners so they can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog,
building our own custom order management system, tons of scalability work,
building out a machine learning backed fashion recommendation engine.

We're moving into a beautiful new office this week by the Flatiron building
and we offer all the startup benefits you'd expect.

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers in lead and senior roles.
We are also looking for data scientists to join our team working on our
fashion recommendation system.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send resumes, use our
application tracking system at the link above)

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our mission is
to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet. And to
pull it off we have to reinvent 30 GHz radios in space using SDRs.

Work with veteran engineers from SpaceX, Google, Qualcomm, and Planet Labs who
have flown things in space before. Well-funded, but still a small team that
moves fast. No prior space experience needed, you just need to enjoy getting
your hands dirty with real hardware and be ok with struggling to do things
that seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. Should have experience with microcontroller driver-level code and basic PCB design.

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Fault tolerant systems -- Design fault tolerant electronics for operating in a radiation environment

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please email john@astranis.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
dave_ambike
Omm IT Solutions | Fullstack Developer | Baltimore, MD | www.ommincorp.com |
Onsite with one day per week tele-work option |

Omm is a Columbia, MD based Information Technology Solutions and Professional
Services provider. We provide custom solutions and services while keeping
focus on the goals and objectives of our clients in mind. Our team consists of
leaders who provide a unique balance of expertise, vision and humility. At
Omm, we strongly believe in what we do and how we do it, consistently
delivering results with integrity, focus, teamwork, and respect.

We are looking for a Fullstack Javascript Developer (React.js and Node.js)
with good experience working with Redux, Flux or MobX for a long term project.

We are working with a very dynamic IT team of people from Google, Yahoo, etc.
on one of the Top 10 US Presidential directives and have an immediate need for
the Full Stack Developer (Node.js & React.js) candidates. This is likely the
largest ‘Agile Project’ in the History.

If you are a good fit for this role, please send your resume and sample codes/
GitHub link to careers@ommincorp.com reply

------
burnout1540
HelloSign ([https://www.hellosign.com](https://www.hellosign.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

We're hiring developers of all experience levels to work on our two flagship
products, HelloSign and HelloWorks. Our mission is to reduce the friction
associated with contracts and complex document workflows.

HelloSign is built with Symfony PHP and HelloWorks is built in Elixir. Both
primarily leverage React on the front-end.

Our typical hiring process is quick, involving a phone screen and one on-site
interview.

More info about the just launched HelloWorks (Elixir & React/Redux) here: *
[https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks](https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks)
* [http://blog.hellosign.com/the-new-web-elixir-phoenix-
channel...](http://blog.hellosign.com/the-new-web-elixir-phoenix-channel..).

Job listings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign](https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign)

------
dave_ambike
Omm IT Solutions | Security Compliance Specialist | Baltimore, MD |
www.ommincorp.com | Onsite |

Omm is a Columbia, MD based Information Technology Solutions and Professional
Services provider. We provide custom solutions and services while keeping
focus on the goals and objectives of our clients in mind. Our team consists of
leaders who provide a unique balance of expertise, vision and humility. At
Omm, we strongly believe in what we do and how we do it, consistently
delivering results with integrity, focus, teamwork, and respect.

The Security Compliance Specialist shall be responsible for completing and
maintaining documentation such as the system security plan, security risk
assessment, security control assessment activities, and continuous monitoring
in a Cloud environment. Security documentation will be required to achieve and
maintain system Authorization-to-Operate (ATO).

We are looking for a Security Compliance Specialist with good experience in
NIST, FISMA, FEDRamp, ATO and Cyber compliance

If you are a good fit for this role, please send your resume to
careers@ommincorp.com reply

------
skipwalker
Voyant Inc. | Calc Engine Developer (Java) | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.planwithvoyant.com](http://www.planwithvoyant.com)

The Voyant dev team is looking for Java developers to improve and extend our
calculation engine into new international markets.

Primary Responsibilities * Build valuable domain expertise in the financial
products and tax regimes of our international markets. * Engineer reusable,
extendable, efficient financial calculation models. * Continuously improve
code maintainability and calculation engine performance. * Branch out into
full stack development with service APIs for calc engine integration, advanced
distributed calculation modules, etc.

Requirements: * Experience with object oriented languages and design patterns.
* 3+ years of development experience a must. Java experience preferred. *
Basic understanding of financial products and their taxation principles. *
Quant or software development experience within the financial service industry
desired. * Desire to learn detailed nuances of worldwide financial products
and taxation regimes. * Strong communication skills and engaging personality.
* Ability to interface directly with outside non-programmer subject matter
experts. * Self-starter who takes initiative and helps to define the product
design. * Comfortable working in a non-structured agile development
environment. * Must like dogs.

Sorry, no sponsorship available.

Interview process is usually 1 phone screen and onsite interview with code
review and or whiteboard coding.

Full Description:
[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadev...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadeveloper.html)

------
ascendify_eng
Ascendify | Senior Engineer / Team Lead - Scala | San Francisco, CA |
FULLTIME, ONSITE | [https://talent.ascendify.com/careers/jobs/team-lead-
engineer...](https://talent.ascendify.com/careers/jobs/team-lead-
engineer-530-bush-st-san-francisco-ca-94108-usa)

Ascendify is a rapidly growing, silicon valley, venture-backed company based
in downtown San Francisco that delivers talent solutions to large, global
companies. Ascendify’s end-to-end talent platform leverages artificial
intelligence to help enterprise companies attract, select, develop and grow
talent.

The Shared Services Team Lead Engineer is a senior leader on the engineering
team. Working as an individual contributor and leader of our shared services
team. You will will help to shape junior engineers through the examples of
your own code. You must be capable of working in a fast-paced, rapidly
changing environment, be self-motivated, results-driven and detail-oriented to
achieve success. You are a technology champion and change agent.

------
jessicath
Zoosk Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Zoosk is a leading online dating company that personalizes the dating
experience to help singles find the person and relationship that’s just right
for them. Our Behavioural Matchmaking technology is constantly learning from
the actions of over 35 million members in order to deliver better matches in
real time, making Zoosk a market leader in mobile dating.

Check out our engineering blog at: [https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-
blog/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-blog/) Roles:

    
    
         » Sr. Software Engineer, JavaScript
    
         » Sr. Software Engineer, Server-Side & Cloud Application
    
         » Quality Engineer
    
         » Software Development Engineer in Test
    

All positions offer a competitive salary, equity, and comprehensive benefits.
Learn more at
[https://about.zoosk.com/en/careers/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/careers/)

→ Interested in a role? Email laurag@zoosk.com ←

------
leahcim
Upcall | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Upcall provides phone callers on demand via its web interface and API. +150
customers rely on Upcall every day to delegate their outbound calls in sales
and marketing, saving them time and money, while strengthening the
relationship with their clients.

Desired qualifications * Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or related
discipline or equivalent work experience * 3+ years of extensive front-end web
development * Deep knowledge of AngularJS practices and commonly used modules
based on extensive work experience * Experience with source code management
tools such as SVN, GIT etc. * Experience with writing tested, idiomatic, and
documented JavaScript, HTML and CSS * Experience with AJAX/JSON and web API
integration (RESTful API) * Ability to write high-performance, reusable code
for UI components and a strong sense for good UI/UX * Excellent communication
skills

Our perks Competitive salary and stock packages A friendly, casual environment
Pet-friendly office Standing Desks Complete medical/dental/vision benefits

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | Senior Machine Learning Researcher - Quantitative Hedge Fund |
Berkeley, CA | Onsite www.voleon.com

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptional
machine learning researcher.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential. We hire on the basis of
exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field such as statistics,
mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations research, then we
encourage you to contact us.

The following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands of
this role: \+ Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning \+
Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record, graduate
coursework, or competition placement \+ Substantial programming experience and
interest in software development techniques \+ Competence in solving large-
scale computing problems \+ Track record as an applied researcher \+
Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring. Benefits and compensation are highly
competitive.

The above job description is just a starting point in terms of possible duties
and seniority. We can be very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to charles@voleon.com

------
kkennaw
Faithlife | Software Developer, Payments | Bellingham, WA | Onsite, full-time,
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/PaymentsSoftwareDeveloper](https://faithlife.com/jobs/PaymentsSoftwareDeveloper)

Faithlife is seeking an experienced payments engineer to join our engineering
team, helping build out our payments platform.

As an engineer on the payments team, you will be responsible for designing,
building, and maintaining the services and infrastructure that move funds for
Faithlife. The ideal candidate has experience with payment systems or FinTech
startups.

This is a full-time position at our office in Bellingham, WA.

Please email your résumé, GitHub profile, StackOverflow profile, or other
contact information to devjobs@faithlife.com.

Find out more about getting hired at Faithlife:
[http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithli...](http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithli..).

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
boznz
Indevin | ICT Administrator | Blenheim, South Island New Zealand | ONSITE with
travel required to other supported sites throughout NZ | NZ Work Visa

Indevin is New Zealands largest winemaker, it operates over five sites in New
Zealand and you will be based at the largest site and main winery in Blenheim
supporting _everything related to ICT_ and so you will need a real can-do
attitude. We are still evolving the ICT infrastructure as we discover better
ways to operate and you will have a big say in that, the infrastructure has
changed significantly over the years, the core business software runs on MySQL
5.7 and current systems are implemented on VMWare/Windows Server 2016, Windows
Clients, Cloud based MS Exchange and Office 360. You will be supported by
contractors and Internal developers and possibly another administrator who
will support you day-to-day. Marlborough is NZ largest wine region and has a
population of about 50,000 and is a great place to live. Serious Applicants
can get more details from Sandy (sandy at indevin dot com)

------
fachoper
AgFlow | Experienced Front-end Developer | Geneva, CH | JS, CSS, HTML | World
| Full-time | Remote: [https://git.io/vQMJw](https://git.io/vQMJw)

AgFlow | Full-stack generalists and DevOps | Geneva, CH | JS, Go | World |
Full-time | Remote: [https://git.io/vQMJg](https://git.io/vQMJg)

AgFlow | Data and ML specialist | Geneva, CH | Python, ML | World | Full-time
| Remote: [https://git.io/vQMJ2](https://git.io/vQMJ2)

Hello, we're AgFlow and working to bring agricultural trade analytics to
everywhere in real-time with easy to use tools for decision making. Our first
goal was to scale data collection and to build a trustful network that will
supply reliable data in a timely fashion. Currently, we have a lot of data,
collected more than 200 public and private sources, to create stunning
visualizations but it also waits for intelligent analysis. To achieve this
next step, we need more bandwidth.

Contact: jobs@agflow.com

~~~
fachoper
AgFlow | CFO/COO | Geneva, CH | World | Full-time | On-site
[https://git.io/vQyrD](https://git.io/vQyrD)

------
invisible
SharpSpring | Software Engineer or SRE | Gainesville, FL
[https://careers.sharpspring.com](https://careers.sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is a company that helps our customers engage with their contacts.
The term "marketing automation" encompasses lots of functionality but it
really boils down to a bunch of different pieces of software all working
together to help our customers (email editor, CRM, sales monitoring, site
tracking/analytics, landing page editor, forms, email delivery). We are
working on building an amazing team in a fresh, hip city in Gainesville, FL.
We take care of our employees and are highly competitive for the right people.

Some things you'd get to work with here: javascript/react, PHP, Golang,
Kubernetes, google cloud, redis, mongodb and mysql.

Apply at [https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/back-end-software-
en...](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/back-end-software-engineer/) or
careers at sharpspring.com

------
globblob
MIAMED GmbH (US: amboss.com, DE: miamed.de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs)

AMBOSS is a revolutionary new learning system for medical students and
physicians. Our team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are
driven by the idea of improving medical care for people around the world. Do
you want to participate in shaping a new era of medical education?

Currently looking for:

\- Lead Frontend Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665758](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665758))

\- Lead UI Designer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665509](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665509))

\- PHP Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Fun at work (how often do you get that?)

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Web Developer | Cambridge, MA | Full-time | Onsite

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is hiring a Senior Web
Developer who can develop and implement responsive/MVC web apps and websites
with a high degree of focus on the visual design and the overall UX. As a dev
team, we work on creative projects, utilize a wide variety of fullstack
technologies (e.g., React, Marrionette, Node.js, Laravel), and empower our
developers to create innovative solutions and explore/learn emerging tech.

We are hiring primarily for a full time role in our Cambridge, MA office, with
considerable work-at-home flexibility. We will consider remote per case.

For full details on position, check out
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/495524](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/495524).

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com/](https://www.maark.com/)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

------
holidude
Holidu | Multiple jobs (backend, frontend, data) | Munich, DE | Full-time,
Onsite | [https://holidu.com](https://holidu.com)

Holidu is building the world’s best search engine for vacation rentals. Our
mission is to finally make finding and booking the perfect rental as easy as a
Sunday morning. We are on this journey in a rapidly growing team of travel and
technology enthusiasts from all over the world. Our travel mates also include
investors and mentors who have helped companies such as Booking.com, Spotify
and Zalando to achieve global success. So, pack your bag, hop on board and get
ready for take off!

Tech: Java, Play, ElasticSearch, Node.js, React, AWS, Tenserflow, etc.

We are looking for:

\- Junior Backend Developer (m/f)

\- Junior Frontend Developer (m/f)

\- (Senior) Frontend Developer (m/f)

\- (Senior) Java Fullstack Developer (m/f)

\- Working Student Frontend Development (m/f)

\- Working Student Java Development (m/f)

\- Android Developer (m/f)

\- Technical Product Manager (m/f)

Apply here [https://www.holidu.com/jobs](https://www.holidu.com/jobs) , or
send us an email at dev@holidu.com

------
jbaviat
Sqreen - [https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io) | Full-time Onsite
developers | Engineering team in Paris (France)

Sqreen is like New Relic, but for security.

We develop solutions that combine instrumentation, defensive algorithms and
machine learning.

We are recruiting new engineers to join our team to help porting Sqreen to all
environments and ship our incoming products.

Our most wanted position today is a C software engineer, that would also love
Go. The responsibility includes…

\- developing a C version of the Sqreen agent (that's right, it means binary
instrumentation in C, have you ever written something that cool for
production?)

\- releasing it

\- porting parts of it to Go

More details about the position here: [https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/sqreen-
software-engineer-c.html](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/sqreen-software-
engineer-c.html)

Sqreen is already live for Ruby on Rails, Python, Node.js, and PHP in beta.

You can find our job offers here:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

Email: jobs@sqreen.io

------
tonyleask
Dictionary.com | Full-Stack Engineer | Oakland, CA | ONSITE, FTE, VISA,
SALARY:DOE, [http://www.dictionary.com](http://www.dictionary.com)

As an experienced Engineer, you have mastered modern technology framework, and
with them, you love to build and launch products at consumer scale. You
believe in Agile based development strategies, and have a strong preference
for TDD/BDD, or similar, development methodologies. You balance out-of-the box
thinking and pragmatic execution, and have a strong track record of
continuously improving great software.

Skills Needed: \- Mastery of at least one modern (PHP, JavaScript, Ruby)
backend stack. - Work experience with any of the following: Node, React or
Angular.js. - Solid understanding of both SQL and NoSQL; strong experience
with at least one NoSQL-database. - Strong knowledge of *nix. - Experience
scaling consumer applications. - Strong communication and analytical skills.

Benefits: - Unlimited vacation - Competitive salary plus bonus - Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) - Unlimited snacks/drinks, frozen yogurt and beer - Relocation
assistance (if moving to the SF Bay Area) - Close to many public transit
options (BART, Ferry, AC Transit) - Subsidized dollars towards public transit
or parking garage - Tuition Reimbursement

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[http://smrtr.io/yFmHrw](http://smrtr.io/yFmHrw) (or e-mail
jobs@dictionary.com)

About our company:
[http://content.dictionary.com](http://content.dictionary.com) For more jobs,
visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings)

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full time/Onsite

Small team working on everything from machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Maintain our public API clients in Python, R and Java Showcase
SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo, documentation and how-to
articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

Please visit our careers page at
[https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
g-clef
King & Union | Front-end developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE FULL-TIME

K&U is a pre-A-round security startup. We are trying to make the threat
intelligence process run more smoothly and help organizations share threat
data better. We're looking for a front-end developer to take over development
of our applications UI (we're in-housing development of the app after
contracting it out for about a year). The front-end is built with
React/Microcosm/Material/Vis.js, and it talks to our backend using a mix of
REST and WebSockets. Ideally, the person we're looking for would be
comfortable doing both the React programming side of things as well as the
HTML/CSS/layout work.

The job is based in the DC/Alexandria area, but we do a lot of working from
home. Also, since we have an existing contracting relationship for
development, we're very flexible about start dates. If you are at all
interested, we encourage you to send us a note.

Please email a resume and some examples (or urls) of your work to
aaron@kingandunion.com

------
ryands
Grio | San Francisco, CA | Full Time - ONSITE, REMOTE, CONTRACTORS |
[http://grio.com](http://grio.com)

Grio is a premier consulting agency comprised of top notch software developers
and designers. We've been around for over 7 years and we're all about quality
software, doing the right thing for our clients, and maintaining a quirky,
tight community that knows how to have fun. We work on both web and mobile
software projects. The Grio office is located near 2nd and Howard in SOMA.
It's a very nice space.

We've had a few awesome people join us over the last few months from these HN
threads so we're looking here for some more talented people!

* Senior Android Developer - [https://grio.workable.com/j/463C971812](https://grio.workable.com/j/463C971812)

* Android Developer - [https://grio.workable.com/j/51FB23B403](https://grio.workable.com/j/51FB23B403)

* Senior iOS Developer - [https://grio.workable.com/j/3331FD7BF2](https://grio.workable.com/j/3331FD7BF2)

* Senior Web Developer - [https://grio.workable.com/j/85C9859BFF](https://grio.workable.com/j/85C9859BFF)

* Apprentice Web Developer - [https://grio.workable.com/j/A60F11B36C](https://grio.workable.com/j/A60F11B36C)

Our overall jobs listing:
[https://grio.workable.com/](https://grio.workable.com/)

You can email rschultz@grio.com if you have any questions!

~~~
jacquelineo
Which positions are open to remote candidates? (Your website says "San
Francisco" for all).

~~~
ryands
We'll consider remote for anything posted besides the Apprentice level web
developer role.

------
truvalue
TruValue Labs | San Francisco | Onsite | Will transfer H1B's | Awesome
Benefits | Stock Options | About:

At TruValue Labs™, we harness the power of artificial intelligence to help the
investment industry understand how sustainable companies are. Investors are
increasingly demanding that their dollars be invested in companies that make
the world better – and whose prospects are stronger because they take positive
action on environmental, social, and governance, or ESG, issues. Our
technology provides the only ESG data solution that includes timely data,
information that’s not reported by companies themselves, and covers both
negative and positive events.

Openings and to apply: Backend Developer: [https://truvalue-
labs.breezy.hr/p/82f9e8e5dbe0](https://truvalue-labs.breezy.hr/p/82f9e8e5dbe0)

Lead Product Designer: [https://truvalue-
labs.breezy.hr/p/0f12f15d1c83](https://truvalue-labs.breezy.hr/p/0f12f15d1c83)

------
nicholasjon
Lemans | Madison, WI | Javascript Application Engineer (latest Angular) |
Full-time, ONSITE

If you would wear it while riding (or bolt it on to) a motorcycle / ATV /
Jetski / Snowmobile -- we sell it. Lemans is a global leader in the world of
motorcycling. Parts Unlimited/Drag Specialties is the world’s largest
distributor of aftermarket accessories in the powersports industry.

We've got an amazing team of seasoned backend developers (one of whom found us
from a earlier posting on HN!) who are cranking out a new platform for our
business.

Now, we're looking for folks who can join our front end team and help build
the first of many user-facing pieces. If you're an experienced front-end
engineer definitely get in touch, even if the framework you're most familiar
with isn't the latest necessarily Angular.

Full posting:
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=ad885e1f3fd65661&tk=1bk4u9...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=ad885e1f3fd65661&tk=1bk4u9vj4as0jcqm&from=company)

------
nahyunk
John Hancock Digital | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Open positions: Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails) | Senior Designer | UX
Researcher & Designer | Customer Success Manager

[https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital)
| [https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/)

\--------------------------------

John Hancock Digital uses machine learning, mobile chat innovation and
automated money management to help millions of families better manage their
finances. Our team has the impact and excitement of a startup with the
resources and stability of a Fortune 500 company.

This is an exciting time for us, as we have completed a fully functional MVP,
and have now released a private beta while working with a world-class digital
design firm to refine key features before a public launch this year. Our work
involves complex integrations with leading aggregation and clearing providers
to enable real-time money movement, portfolio management and intelligent
financial guidance. We are currently looking to grow our team and are looking
for: Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails), Senior Designer, UX Researcher &
Designer, Customer Success Manager

Join us as we redefine what’s possible on mobile.

Find more information here [https://angel.co/john-hancock-
digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital) or
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/)

Or feel free to directly get in touch with me, Nahyun (Team Operations) here:
nahyun@johnhancockdigital.com. Let's chat!

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Web Developer | Cambridge, MA | Full-time | Onsite

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is hiring a Senior Web
Developer who can develop and implement responsive/MVC web apps and websites
with a high degree of focus on the visual design and the overall UX. As a dev
team, we work on creative projects, utilize a wide variety of fullstack
technologies (e.g., React, Marrionette, Node.js, Laravel), and empower our
developers to create innovative solutions and explore/learn emerging tech.

We are hiring primarily for a full time role in our Cambridge, MA office, with
considerable work-at-home flexibility. We will consider remote per case.

For full details on position, check out
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/495524](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/495524).
For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com/](https://www.maark.com/)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com.

------
supac
Hockeystick | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite | Canada Citizen or
Permanent Resident

We're a fintech startup
([https://www.hockeystick.co](https://www.hockeystick.co)) with a big vision
for using data to improve how private capital markets and innovation clusters
work. With Hockeystick, you can automate your data collection and reporting
process while making use of that insight for better analysis. Funds can
capture private company data and measure portfolio performance in less time,
and even evaluate the quantitative and qualitative impact of startup programs
and services with ease.

Our small team is set to accomplish some lofty goals this year and we want you
involved!

Roles we are hiring for include: * Data Engineer - Python, ETL, SQL, DevOps *
Software Engineer - Ruby on Rails 4, Javascript, React, HTML 5, CSS 3

For more information, please visit
[https://www.hockeystick.co/careers](https://www.hockeystick.co/careers) or
forward your CV to jobs@hockeystick.co

------
virtuallynathan
Amazon Web Services | SDE / SysDE / Research/Data Scientist | Seattle, Palo
Alto (ONSITE) | VISA, aws.amazon.com, AS16509

The Internet is the world’s most complex network, with over 57,402 unique
networks connected together, it contains hundreds of millions of edges and
nodes. It is THE most pervasive, important, and complicated communications
network in the world -- somewhere out there things are about to go south. One
of the core backbone routers of a major Tier-1 Internet provider is having a
bad day. It started with a transient, yet persistent, problem which was only
detectable by a slight increase in dropped packets that went mostly unnoticed.
An hour later the router suffered a catastrophic failure dumping 500Gbps of
traffic onto an already congested alternate path causing ripples across the
Internet, disrupting websites and other Internet based services on the U.S
Eastern seaboard. Social media is ablaze as frustrated people rant about their
favorite website, video, or gaming service being down, or so slow that it’s
unusable. While the Internet burns, our customers are humming away oblivious
to the disaster. If you have an insatiable curiosity, love the process of
discovery, and you’re reading this with a grin... we should talk. Come join us
and...

* Do what nobody else in the world is doing... literally.

* Gain knowledge and expertise on the inner workings of the Internet, working with top-tier Network Engineers

* Define and Develop Amazon’s Internet Monitoring architecture

* Play in the piles of data to discover patterns that push our understanding and knowledge of Internet performance and availability anomalies

* Build massive real-time systems which inform and drive complex changes across the Internet

* Gain practical experience building software using Amazon Web Services

We are hiring for SDE/SysDE I (Entry Level), SDE/SysDE II (Mid-Level), Senior
SDE, and Research/Data Scientist I/II (Entry/Mid Level), and Data Engineer
I/II.

Sound like fun? Email me: nahtnow at amazon dot com.

(*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or just-graduated
college students. For internships or recent college grad positions please
apply here: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
nenacb
Circular Board | Full-Stack Developer | SF | Onsite

We are an early stage team looking for a strong web developer. You’ll be the
second engineering hire, so this is a ground floor opportunity. We value
collaboration and a highly energized team vibe.

Circular Board is building a global platform that transforms how the world's
entrepreneurs access growth resources. We're looking for someone who believes
in our mission to democratize access to the startup ecosystem, who believes
innovation is the key to solving our world's greatest problems, and who will
work to stand behind a best in class product.

We're fast paced, fired up about the potential of undiscovered startups, and
have strong partners like Dell, Pivotal, Johnson & Johnson, the United Nations
Foundation and more to help us lead our charge.

You judge your success by the success of your team; you are interested in
learning and developing your own skill set with opportunities like challenging
frontiers in artificial intelligence.

This position is located in San Francisco, in the Pivotal Labs SOMA office
near 4th and Howard St.

Take advantage of the many resources available through our temporary digs at
Pivotal, beginning your day with a catered breakfast every weekday morning,
and unlimited snacks/drinks available all day. The collaborative, open-plan
office space is filled with talented, like-minded engineers who enjoy taking
advantage of weekly Tech Talks, playing ping pong, and hanging out with other
developers.

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, MySql, React. Detailed job description can be
found here: [https://angel.co/the-circular-board/jobs/193679-full-
stack-s...](https://angel.co/the-circular-board/jobs/193679-full-stack-
software-engineer)

------
lachenmayer
Trippin | React Native / full-stack JS developer (first tech hire) | London,
UK | ONSITE/REMOTE

At Trippin, we are building a travel brand that the new wave of creative
explorers can relate to and align with. We provide a better way to discover,
save and share great spots around the world. We aim to become the go-to
platform for millennial travellers. We are achieving this through great
content, an inspired community and interesting collaborations.

We are looking for someone with React Native experience to turn our app
prototypes into reality. You will have total freedom over the stack, and we
are serious about releasing early and releasing often. Our closed beta
community is highly active, and we have influential tastemakers and
celebrities ready to be our brand ambassadors.

We are able to offer a competitive salary and/or a sizeable equity share, as
you prefer. We currently work out of a small office at the back of a coffee
shop near Brick Lane in London, but we're definitely happy for you to work
remotely too.

Say hello on hello@trippin.world :)

------
braydenm
Lyft | Data Engineer / Analysts | SF | ONSITE, VISA, www.lyft.com/jobs

I'm hiring Data Engineers and BI Analysts, as our BI team grows 3x this year.
You'll be working on scaling new BI applications, ETL pipelines and tooling,
and data warehouses for users across the company.

If you're looking for roles in Engineering, Operations, or Growth, more roles
are posted at lyft.com/jobs

------
Coaleh
DriveWorks | Manchester (closer to Warrington), UK | ONSITE / REMOTE

We are currently looking for experienced and passionate software developers to
join our team. We are looking for people that:

\- Have 3 or more years professional experience (or just done a lot of code).
Quality is more important than quantity though.

\- Are able to be a little independent of guidance and think for themselves.

\- Can solve problems and explain their solutions clearly.

\- Will be excited to join us and will fit in with the team!

We are a close-knit development team and although small, we operate all over
the world, are a Microsoft Gold Application Development Partner and number one
in our field in configuring 3D CAD. We have some massive and exciting
opportunities ahead of us.

More info at:
[http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/](http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/) (ad is
a little out of date in terms of tech at the moment)

We are also looking for experienced cloud based technology developers for
starting up a greenfield project. This is not listed on the website - ask for
more information.

------
jorke
Arup Digital | Sydney, AU / Melbourne, AU / Brisbane, AU | Onsite | Full Stack
Developers - multiple experience levels | Fulltime

We shape a better world. You will work alongside the best Engineers (real
Engineers) in the world, user experience designers, GIS specialists and
consultants to deliver tools that continue that push the boundaries of the
very discipline of Engineering.

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/142209/full-stack-
developer-a...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/142209/full-stack-developer-
arup-pty-ltd)

The skills and technologies that are most important to us; more in the ad ^^^^

\- Modern front-end development with React/Redux/Node

\- Data processing, analytics and streaming (think Python, SQL,
AWS/Azure/Google services...)

\- Spatial applications, data and visualisation (think PostGIS, d3.js,
buffers, spatial joins, GeoJSON, Mapbox...)

\- Microservice and API development (think Lambda, API Gateway, GraphQL...)

\- Minimum 2-4 years of experience as a software engineer.

\- Best-practice development techniques: Git-flow, Agile, ace documentation,
source control: git/svn/TFS understanding and appreciation Computer Science
fundamentals

\- Backend development experience: Java/golang/node.js

\- Emerging spatial Javascript frameworks: three.js, vizicities, turf.js

\- Cloud based infrastructure understanding Amazon Web Services, Azure, Google

\- Data analysis, statistics some knowledge of Machine Learning techniques

\- Internet of Things: Arduino, Raspberry Pi

\- A general love of hacking out prototypes to test ideas

------
NTARelix
Calabrio | Software Engineer: Frontend, Backend, Full Stack | Minneapolis, MN
or Vancouver, BC | Full time | On-site
[http://calabrio.com/](http://calabrio.com/)

Calabrio gives you the power of a single integrated solution for call
recording, quality assurance, workforce management and analytics. Built for
people. Powered by smarter, more intuitive technology. It’s the new way to
think about optimization.

We're growing fast and are constantly hiring more developers. Our product is a
webapp built primarily on JavaScript and Java. The product can be used in the
cloud, on-prem, or in some form of hybrid.

I'm a UI developer in the Minneapolis location working primarily with
AngularJS and currently upgrading our UI build from a legacy build system to a
more modern build system using NPM/Webpack, Jenkins pipelines, Docker, and
Artifactory.

Find jobs and apply here:
[http://calabrio.com/careers/](http://calabrio.com/careers/)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

    
    
         Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation Microsoft Office meets Minecraft
         (and actually a visual programming language behind the scene).
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or not):
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"
         
         Have a good one.

~~~
c-smile
Just in case [https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about) does not work
in at least Microsoft Edge browser.

And yet ivan@makenotion.com seems like a dev/null address - no response to
messages sent there.

~~~
ivanzhao
ivan@makenotion.com is my personal email that I use everyday.

To Andrew: your last email was replied on June 8th.

Cheers, Ivan

------
AndroidOatmeal
Sparta Science | [http://spartascience.com](http://spartascience.com) | San
Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Sparta Science is where extreme programming (XP) meets extreme physical
training. Sparta’s cloud-based intelligence platform trains top professional
athletes (NBA, NFL, MLB, pro soccer, rugby, etc.), university sports teams,
and military special forces leveraging our proprietary force plate technology
and customized workout plans.

On the programming side, we’re extreme to the max – 100% pair programming,
100% test driven development (TDD), together with ALL of the XP agile
practices; no compromises, no shortcuts. We’re extreme on technology, too,
using a next-generation Elixir/Phoenix technology stack.

We’re looking for extremely empathetic people who love to collaborate and
learn, and who value programming as a team sport over a solo activity. If you
can make our team, as a perk you’ll have the opportunity to train alongside
our top professional athletes using our customized workout programs. We
embrace the agile principles of transparency, accountability, and
responsiveness to change, which are values we share with our with our top
athletes and coaches. Do you have what it takes to be a Spartan?

Sparta Science is based in Silicon Valley (Menlo Park and San Francisco
offices) and backed by a leading group of venture capital investors including
Fyrfly Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Spider Capital and XSeed Capital. Sparta
applies data and technology to provide predictive, actionable insights for our
customers. Sparta Science provides a new way to objectively evaluate and
compare athletes through technology, and ensure every team member reaches
their full athletic potential within an organization.

Interested? Send your resume to: andrewaunelle [at] gmail [dot] com

(No recruiters please!)

------
outcomes
Outcomes.com | San Francisco Bay Area, CA| Co-founder CTO | Full-time |
[https://outcomes.com](https://outcomes.com)

We're building a platform to transform patient feedback and bring objective
patient-reported outcome measurement to routine practice. Our web/mobile-
web/sms-based software automates the process of checking in with patients
before and after major treatments. We're starting out by using validated
surveys to measure changes in symptoms, function and quality of life over time
and bring that data back to the point-of-care to close the loop, enable
proactive decision making and help practices navigate the shift from volume to
value.

We have a HIPAA compliant MVP that is already used by practices and a grant
funded project with UCSF. We've bootstrapped to where we are today and have an
incredibly clean cap table. As a committed full-time physician founder I'm now
looking for an ambitious technical partner who can really help drive the
business forward, put us in the sweet spot to raise some initial funding and
grow the team. I'm looking for someone who:

\- Is startup ready: willing and able to get their hands dirty, take on the
risk that an early stage startup involves in return for real founder-level
equity and little or no pay until we raise funding. Not someone wanting to sit
on the fence until it takes off.

\- Has the right skills: Fluent in JavaScript, experience working across the
stack but more than anything else a history of building, curiosity and
learning with a need to create something great.

\- Is the right fit: Experience nice but not necessary, however an active
interest in improving healthcare is a must. Someone who enjoys building teams
and helping people grow.

If you're interested in learning more please contact me at
francis@outcomes.com

------
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Software Engineer

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/uj0s1o1](http://grnh.se/uj0s1o1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: Formlabs continues to develop one of the most powerful and
intuitive desktop print applications on the market: PreForm. Beyond the
desktop, our Software Team makes all of our backend tools work seamlessly
together – from calibration software at the factory, to world-class web
functionality all over. If you’re passionate about systems, can seamlessly
move from one platform to another, and want to have a big impact on the
backend side of a complex product – we want you on the Form Team as a Software
Engineer.

YOU WILL:

* A talented generalist who is passionate about backend functionality

* Are a full stack software developer, from systems level software to user interfaces

* Love to work in diverse environments (Windows, OSX, Linux)

* Code extensively in C++ (Qt) and Python

* Know Git inside and out

* Can architect and implement complex software products

* Can lead projects and work closely with a high-caliber team

* Are excited to dive into a huge variety of challenges

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/uj0s1o1](http://grnh.se/uj0s1o1)

------
abuggia
Localytics | Boston | Sr. Full Stack, Sr. Front End, Mobile, Sr. Back End Big
Data, Solutions Consultants, Solutions Architects | ONSITE

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, GoPro, and HBO. Our customers rely on
us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences.

Localytics is hiring engineers to help us with:

    
    
      - Front End development and data visualizations with React/Redux/Webpack
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs
      - Data platform technologies
      - Microservices on Play with Scala
      - Delivery and Internal Tools
      - Technical Operations
      - Ruby on Rails
    
    

To apply or learn more about our opportunities send an email to
jobs@localytics.com Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com](http://eng.localytics.com)

------
kolme
TripsByTips | Berlin, Germany | Full stack or front end developer ONSITE |
[https://en.tripsbytips.com/](https://en.tripsbytips.com/)

Our team needs support to rebuild our core application from scratch. We are
looking for enthusiastic front end and/or PHP/JS full stack developers eager
to design and work with a young, dynamic team.

TripsByTips is a multilingual crowdsourcing platform to produce useful travel
content (text, photos, geodata) with 15,000 freelancers in 106 countries and
we build software as a geo-service.

The tools we currently use: PHP (Micro-)Frameworks: Symfony, Silex, Slim,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, React, ECMAScript 2015/2016, HTML5, CSS3, Sass,
Docker, Kubernetes, Gitlab.

Lene Giese looks forward to your questions and application (030-616528400,
tripsbytips.jobs@gmail.com)

[https://de.tripsbytips.com/jobs/full-stack-
softwareentwickle...](https://de.tripsbytips.com/jobs/full-stack-
softwareentwickler-php/)

------
ploxiln
SmartThings | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE | INTERNS, Full-Time |
[https://www.smartthings.com/](https://www.smartthings.com/)

SmartThings is a consumer IoT platform company, owned by Samsung.

I work with a small team in Manhattan (out of a Samsung accelerator/incubator
office) on home video camera integration, and we're looking for some sharp
engineers to join the team. We work with Python, C, Go, gstreamer, web
services, mobile apps, networking protocols, and video formats ... but you
really don't have to know all those things, just one or two to start. What you
really need is curiosity and a strong ability for self-directed learning.

Contact me to get the process started, or with any questions:
pierce.lopez@smartthings.com

SmartThings' main engineering offices are in Minneapolis and Mountain View,
and they're hiring there as well:
[https://www.smartthings.com/careers](https://www.smartthings.com/careers)

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Java Developer | New York | Onsite | Full Time

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We are seeking an exceptional developer to join one of our quantitative
trading teams. As a member of this established front-office team, you will
work closely with quants and traders on a daily basis and will get exposure to
all aspects of quantitative trading business.

The primary responsibilities for this role include real-time data analysis and
management, building distributed quantitative trading systems and developing
systematic trading strategies for various asset classes (Equities, Futures and
Options).

Desirable candidates:

* Very solid knowledge of core Java.

* Significant experience in developing multi-threaded real-time applications on Linux.

* Practical knowledge of scripting languages (perl, python) and SQL.

* Experience with Kafka, Spark or machine learning a huge plus.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to
talent@cubistsystematic.com.

------
stephensonsco
Deepgram (YC W16) is hiring engineers and sales execs to help make sense of
the world's largest audio dataset. We deploy deep neural speech networks in
enterprise, allowing for state-of-the-art spoken human language analysis
(models trained in-house by Deepgram).

Deepgram | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Senior Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Head of Sales | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | A.I. Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Intern | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, INTERNS,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Check out these links to learn more about Deepgram: Deepgram:
[https://www.deepgram.com](https://www.deepgram.com) Deepgram Blog:
[http://blog.deepgram.com](http://blog.deepgram.com) Deepgram Careers:
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com) TechCrunch:
[https://techcrunch.com/tag/deepgram/](https://techcrunch.com/tag/deepgram/)

~~~
lawrenceyan
Hi, does Deepgram do internships during Fall/Winter/Spring semester? I'd have
classes during the day generally, but would be available mornings/nights on
weekdays and basically be completely free during the weekends. I go to
Berkeley so BARTing to work wouldn't be a hassle at all, 30-40 minutes max to
arrive in person if needed.

~~~
kunalbansal16
I want to know this as well

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Join Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team
of high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation
in Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£100M+) and
profitable after only three years. We are always on the lookout for talented
software engineers and data scientists to help us get further, faster. If you
want to work for an ambitious and fun-loving tech startup, look no further and
join us in our awesome loft office in Shoreditch.

Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development. Looking
for the best of the best and willing to pay for it. Experience with Symfony
and modern PHP is required.

More info here:
[https://www.workshape.io/p/lendable/920f393a-8ad2-405c-97b9-...](https://www.workshape.io/p/lendable/920f393a-8ad2-405c-97b9-9d1c4d42c28c)
Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
ronya
Quatico.com | IT-Consulting | Onsite, Deutschkenntnisse auf C1-Niveau |
Gehalt: 90k-120k CHF |

Wir suchen jemanden mit ausgeprägtem Interesse an Java und Software-
Architekturen:

\- Microservices, SOA, EAI / Middleware, System Integration (OSGi, Spring).

\- Erfahrung in Java mit fundiertem Verständnis der Sprachkonzepte

\- Erfahrung mit einer BPM-Plattform (Appway, Camunda, jBPM)

Sehr gute Kenntnisse in Deutsch oder Englisch (mündlich & schriftlich)

Bewerbung an:

jobs@quatico.tech

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

Following our recent £4.4m fund raise [1] we've been growing the team and
still have a couple of positions open. We're looking for generalists, thought-
leaders, and those with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders, and have
full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in the
industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences via code every
day.

\- Front-End Developer (JS) | £80k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.25% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-developer)

See all current openings:
[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press](https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile. Look forward to meeting you!

[1] - [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-
let...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-let..).

------
RylanH
Convoy | Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, onsite,
[https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com)

We're optimizing trucking and logistics, an $800B industry that still runs on
fax machines and phone calls. We're changing the way over 3.5 million truck
drivers work and the way everything you use gets to you.

We are backed by very top tier investors. Read about us:

[http://seattlebusinessmag.com/technology/convoy%E2%80%99s-de...](http://seattlebusinessmag.com/technology/convoy%E2%80%99s-demand-
trucking-service-gathering-speed)

[https://www.geekwire.com/2016/greylock-leads-16m-round-
deman...](https://www.geekwire.com/2016/greylock-leads-16m-round-demand-
trucking-startup-convoy-reid-hoffman-joins-board/)

I've been here for over a year and we've grown a ton since I joined, but we
still have a tight-knit, incredibly smart group of engineers. We have many
interesting problems as well in machine learning, service architecture,
mobile, desktop and web user experiences and in many other areas.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React-Native for mobile, TypeScript + Node for backend), but we're a lot more
interested in engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

If you're interested in hearing more, reach out and grab coffee with me or one
of our other developers. Help us grow an amazing tech team from a very early
point in our company's history!

Some, but not necessarily all, of our open jobs:
[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

------
APiearcy
Radius | San Francisco | Backend, Machine Learning | On-site - Full-time|

Radius is a fast-growing, venture-backed startup in the heart of San
Francisco. Radius applies advanced data science to build cutting-edge machine
learning solutions.

We are looking for talented individuals to join our dynamic Engineering team!

Senior Software Engineer: Sr. Backend Engineer who has advanced experience
with Java, SQL, and relational databases.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/722273c5-9ff6-4204-ac46-da404da...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/722273c5-9ff6-4204-ac46-da404daa0b75)

Senior Software Engineer-Machine Learning: Sr. Backend Engineer who has
experience working on challenging production systems and large-scale data
processing using Python, Scala, or Spark.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9c...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9ccb0be)

Product Manager Machine Learning: PM who has a strong technical background and
experience being hands on with a predictive or machine learning product.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/82d98b80-2994-46dc-8e9d-83d591b...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/82d98b80-2994-46dc-8e9d-83d591ba0f34)

Engineering Manager, Applications: Hands on Engineering Manager who has built
and grown teams and has deep technical knowledge of Java.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/61657b12-eca0-45bf-883c-12b2ce8...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/61657b12-eca0-45bf-883c-12b2ce80fa69)

Drop us a note: jobs@radius.com | Learn more about us: www.radius.com/careers/

------
patv
Vitally | Senior Javascript Engineer (First Hire) | New York | Onsite

Vitally.io is looking for a first engineering hire to join us as we go though
Techstars this summer.

What we're looking for: An ideal teammate for us is a front-end focused senior
developer who is quick learning and adaptable. We'd like you to initially own
a good amount of our front-end and dive in where ever else is needed (back-
end, devops, etc). Our tech stack is evolving quickly, but we're building the
front-end in React/Redux + Typescript, the backend in Node + Typescript w/
Postgres + Redis, and will be hosting on AWS. Experience with any of those
technologies is a plus, but we're open to speaking with strong engineers who
we know will pick things up quickly. Any experience building data-intensive
applications is also a plus.

As we grow, you'll be able to take a significant leadership role within our
engineering team. You'll also have the opportunity to be a member of the team
as we go through the Techstars NYC summer session, working alongside some of
the most promising startups and talented entrepreneurs in New York.

A little bit about us: Vitally is an early stage startup building an analytics
platform to help Customer Success teams quantify and target their engagement.
We're still in stealth mode, but we're backed by Techstars and are moving
quickly. Jamie (CEO) is a repeat entrepreneur with proven success as the
former CTO/co-founder of Pathgather (another Techstars startup). Patrick (CTO)
is an MIT engineer with experience managing high-value customer relationships
with some of the largest banks and hedge funds in the world. We value
transparency, diversity, giving back, and questioning convention and we're
building a company that does the same. If that sounds interesting, we'd love
to speak with you.

You can reach me at patrick@vitally.io

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python developer (strong medior/senior) | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, Visa

Elements Interactive is a tech studio building rock-solid web and mobile apps
for a variety of clients. We have an international team of over 50
professionals passionate about technology and knowledge sharing. We work agile
and our projects are really diverse both in length and technical difficulty.
Our BE tech stack - Python, Django, Postgres, Nginx, Memcached, Redis,
RabbitMQ, Ansible.

PERKS

* equipment of your choice

* conferences, events, courses to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours (occasional WFH)

* free lunch, fruits & snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

* fun social events

* weekly group workout with our personal trainer

* travel costs compensated (if home<==>office >10km)

* Friday afternoon beer&games

More about us [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6)

------
dcgudeman
SymphonyRM | Palo Alto CA, Irvin CA |
[http://www.symphonyrm.com/](http://www.symphonyrm.com/)

SymphonyRM (SRM) is a new healthcare CRM company focused on transforming
healthcare provider networks into high performing, member focused
organizations. We help hospital systems navigate the transition to value-based
care by imparting the membership model to how providers interact their
patients and physicians, enabling hospital staff to coordinate and engage
members with proactive, intelligent actions.

We focus on moving key operating metrics for our health system clients. We
bring a unique combination of expertise in CRM software, data science and
change management to client engagements and have generated substantial value
for hospital systems both mid-tier and large scale. Clients love the results
they are achieving using our product.

[https://symphonyrm.workable.com/](https://symphonyrm.workable.com/)

------
metail
We're looking for an onsite Dev Team Lead to join our Cambridge, UK based Tech
HQ.

[https://metail.com/jobs/dev-team-lead/](https://metail.com/jobs/dev-team-
lead/)

Metail allows users to try clothes online after entering three simple
measurements. For shoppers, it increases their confidence to buy, as well as
allowing them to experiment with new styles. For brands, it increases
engagement and overall net sales. We’re finding new ways to use our
understanding of the role of body shape in fashion to help design clothes
better, make the supply chain more efficient, and help people find and buy
clothes they’ll love and keep.

We are sociable team, and frequently enjoy an ale together when family time
and extra-mural activities allow at the Elm Tree or The Free Press. Our office
also plays host to the annual Metail Summer Party where punting and bbqing has
become something of a tradition.

If you'd like to find our more please visit www.metail.com

------
liangzan
Courex - www.storeviva.com | Multiple positions in Engineering |
Singapore/Malaysia/Indonesia/Vietnam | Full Time

# What the company does

Courex is an 8 year old ecommerce logistics company driven by technology. We
help our customers manage their supply chain so they can focus on selling. We
do the following

    
    
      - last mile delivery
      - warehousing
      - omnichannel integration
    

Our operations is driven by technology. Some interesting stuff

    
    
      - We run a hybrid crowd-sourced(uber style) + fixed fleet model.
      - We built an automated parcel dimension measurement machine using Kinect
      - We have autonomous robots coming in late 2017 to pick and sort parcels
    

Experience a different sort of scale. Not bits and bytes, but parcels,
machines and people. Your work affects the real world in a huge traditional
industry.

# What the job entails

We are expanding to South-east Asia. We have a few positions

    
    
      - Front-end lead
      - Head of Data Science
      

# Contact

Please email zan+hn@courex.com.sg if you are interested.

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack, Data/Ops) | Paris, France |
ONSITE, REMOTE, Full-time, Junior |
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience. We are already the #1 car rental marketplace
in Europe, and we believe the adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few
years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kick-ass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for Backend, Full-Stack and Data/Ops Engineers.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

~~~
schlechtnacht
So this would be 100% remote?

~~~
mickeyben
According to the offer we might ask you to come on site every few
weeks/months.

Also we're only considering onsite candidates for junior positions.

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

\- Series B Funded by top healthcare investors \- Ex-
Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team

LeanTaaS is the leading predictive analytics company that aims to lower
medical costs with predictive analytics and data science. Our iQueue product
line helps hospitals lower wait times and increase patient volumes by
optimizing patient pathways with data driven optimizations.

We are looking for Product Managers, Engineers (backend, QA, full stack), and
Product Marketers who posses an entrepreneurial personality and the talent to
think outside the box to get things done. Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

COME HAVE FUN SOLVING COMPLEX PROBLEMS IN HEALTHCARE FOR A BILLION PEOPLE!

------
devangst
Rideways | All Positions | Manchester, United Kingdom | ONSITE

We're currently the World's No.1 Ground Transportation provider. We are two
years into our journey of becoming the undisputed king of transportation
(getting from A to B by any means).

Our teams have expanded from one team to three cross-discipline product teams
over the last month expanding to three more. We're looking for all levels,
Software Engineers, Seniors, QA Engineers, DevOps, Database Engineers,
Principals, Tech Leads and Product Owners (and more).

We are backed by Rentalcars.com and the Fortune 500 Priceline Group (so
serious backers). If you're interested in joining us on our journey to
dominate this space read my top 10 reasons why developers should join us or
message me directly (link on my blog).

Read about it on my blog post: [http://devangst.com/rideways-are-
hiring/](http://devangst.com/rideways-are-hiring/)

Hope to hear from you and best of luck in your job search!

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit | FT Scala & Clojure Engineers | www.simplycreditinc.com | SF, CA

At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer lending as it is known
today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no fees, no penalty pricing,
no gotchas, and no fine print. We want to bring sanity back to lending and
ensure that consumers get the value and service they deserve. Using advanced
technologies we are creating credit and lending innovations in line with these
values, all delivered through seamless customer experience.

We are looking for talented Scala and Clojure engineers eager for a defining
role in building a company. As an early employee you will be responsible for
architecting and building key aspects of our platform, work autonomously
guiding the technologies we use and create, and help develop our company and
engineering culture. You’ll work directly with the founders who have deep
experience in consumer lending, data science and business development from
their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you! Send us your resume and why you'd be
a good fit for SimplyCredit. Email: jobs@simplycreditinc.com

4+ years of experience with web applications * Build RESTful APIs that will
power the user-facing website and mobile apps * Write secure code and ensure
the privacy and safety of sensitive user information * Interface with
financial system APIs such as the credit bureaus and payment systems *
Architect the backend to allow for sophisticated deployment of machine
learning algorithms and data science * Design and build the data warehousing
infrastructure Define key workflow infrastructure including automated testing,
continuous integration, and continuous deployments * Experience with PCI
compliance, payment systems or other banking applications is a plus *
Language/stack experience in Scala or Clojure

------
planet-dse
Planet Labs | Desktop Support Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://go.planet.com/job-dse](https://go.planet.com/job-dse)

We're a small spacecraft company in San Francisco operating the largest fleet
of satellites in history with a mission of imaging the whole world every day
and make global change visible, accessible and actionable. We're looking for a
Desktop Support Engineer to join our operations team. This person should be
comfortable facing a variety of technical issues and providing day-to-day
support to our SF based team. In particular, we're looking for experience in
the following areas:

    
    
      - Google Apps
      - Active Directory
      - Windows, Mac, and Linux experience
      - AWS IAM Policies
      - JIRA/Confluence
      - Basic network troubleshooting knowledge
    

Apply at [https://go.planet.com/job-dse](https://go.planet.com/job-dse)

Thanks!

------
phantomas1234
DTU Biosustain | Synthetic Biology | Copenhagen Area, Denmark | Onsite | Full-
time | 450k-550k DKK | VISA

Full-stack Web Developer for Synthetic Biology Design Platform

We're looking for a software engineer to help build a web-based software
platform for data-driven design of microbial cells and communities. DTU
Biosustain conducts research on metabolic engineering and synthetic biology of
microbial and mammalian cell factories for chemical and therapeutic protein
production.

With advances in synthetic biology, genomes can now be edited at unprecedented
speed and fidelity allowing making multiple changes in the same genome at the
same time. This increases the need for computational tools to design cells and
communities of cells analogous to the tools used in Computer Aided Design
(CAD) of cars, buildings and other man-made objects.

A prototype of the platform is hosted at [https://app.dd-
decaf.eu](https://app.dd-decaf.eu). We furthermore enjoy open source software
and most of our code is publicly available at
[https://github.com/biosustain](https://github.com/biosustain) and
[https://github.com/dd-decaf](https://github.com/dd-decaf). You can find our
Scrum board here [https://waffle.io/DD-DeCaF/scrum](https://waffle.io/DD-
DeCaF/scrum).

Our stack currently, in no specific order: AngularJS, Angular Material,
Typescript, Python 3 (including its scientific stack), PostgreSQL, Docker,
Travis-CI, D3.

To read more and apply, go to:
[http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/about/job/job?id=64a0e1...](http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/about/job/job?id=64a0e1d2-ad98-49b1-b603-c369fcfd434b)

------
jfraiman
Wheelhouse | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite Wheelhouse is building
technology foundational to the next generation of the hospitality space. We
have not lost a paying customer in 6 months, we have a shared love with our
customers, and we’ve grown 400% since the start of the year. We’re supported
by a number of the best VCs in Silicon Valley, as well as many of the largest
Real Estate and hospitality companies in the world. Oh! And, we’re a darn fun
team on a path to building a meaningful and lasting company. I can promise
you’ll be happy you learned more!

Check out some of our work here: useWheelhouse.com.

Roles: Head of Engineering -- Head of Data Science -- Senior Software Engineer
(x2+) -- Lead Recruiter -- Senior Designer -- Data Engineer All positions
offer competitive salary, equity and comprehensive benefits. Please learn more
at [https://jobs.lever.co/usewheelhouse](https://jobs.lever.co/usewheelhouse)

------
quentinp
Clustree | Data Software Engineer | Paris, France | REMOTE
[https://www.clustree.com/](https://www.clustree.com/)

Clustree offers artificial intelligence to make internal and external HR data
blind to stereotypes and human bias. Our mission is to build a technology
solution that delivers fact-based and proactive decision making for career
development and recruitment. We just raised $7.9 million.

We work on cool problems with microservices using Python 3, Elasticsearch,
RabbitMQ, Spark, Keras (lots of machine learning!), Docker and Kubernetes. We
offer true remote: I work from Reunion Island and only travel to Paris (10 000
km away!) twice a year. You should speak French and should live between UTC
and UTC+4.

We're hiring multiple Data Software Engineers and would love to hear from you:
[https://www.workable.com/j/C50A777C59](https://www.workable.com/j/C50A777C59).

------
mands
NStack | London, UK | Full time | Onsite & Remote | Functional Programming
Systems Engineers | [http://nstack.com](http://nstack.com) /
[http://www.github.com/nstack/nstack](http://www.github.com/nstack/nstack)

NStack lets data scientists and analysts to do sophisticated data work in the
cloud without a team of engineers. To accomplish this, we’re a building a
platform for composable, data-driven microservices, using a mixture of
Haskell, Rust, and low-level Linux systems tech (including containers,
systemd, IPC, with some typed DSLs, systems code, and distributed systems
thrown in). Our aim is to use the fundamental lessons of programming languages
and operating systems to provide an abstraction over infrastructure - think
Bash for containerised microservices.

We’re looking for both talented backend/systems programmers -- preferably with
some knowledge of typed functional languages and *NIX systems programming.
It’s a challenging role, working on hard problems, and offers the chance to
work with a top technical team and shape a company and product from an early
stage.

NStack is funded by top-tier investors from the West Coast, the founders are
both technical and ex-YC / academia, and our team is lucky enough to include
world-class talent for the problem we're solving. Salaries are competitive and
include generous stock options. We're generally hiring onsite, however remote
within Europe is also possible for the right candidate. We’re looking at a
range of positions and experience levels - whether you’ve just left uni or
been hacking for 20 years, if you’re interested please get in touch.

Any questions please comment, reach out via jobs@nstack.com, or
[https://angellist.com/nstack/jobs](https://angellist.com/nstack/jobs) Cheers!

------
SilverSurfer972
Stacktical | DevOps Infrastructure Engineer | Worldwide, Paris | REMOTE, FULL
TIME, [https://stacktical.com](https://stacktical.com)

Stacktical develops Scalability Testing Automation softwares powered by
predictive technologies and AI. Think Sauce Labs but for Scalability.

We are looking for an Cloud Infrastructure Engineer in full DevOps capacity to
accompany our customers in their IT management endeavours, and actively
participate in building the Stacktical SaaS platform.

Key responsibilities include the following:

Maintenance of servers and microservices, including critical production
environments, in Cloud and other hosting configurations (dedicated, vps and
shared).

Ensure the availability, performance and scalability of applications in
respect of proven design and architecture best practices.

Design and execute Capacity Planning strategies that ensure the scalability
and the elasticity of the infrastructure.

Manage a portfolio of softwares, their development life cycle and optimize
their Continuous Integration and Delivery workflows (CI/CD).

Automate the Quality & Reliability Testing of applications (Unit Tests,
Integration Tests, System Tests).

If you are interested in working using great technology, with a no-bs mindset
team of digital nomads, please contact us at founders+me@stacktical.com with
the subject “Working at Stacktical”.

A full description of this opportunity is available at
[http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops](http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops)

Keywords: DevOps, Capacity Planning, Scalability, Performance (load) Testing,
SRE, CI, CD, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, Azure, Microservices, Python, R,
Predictive Analytics, Machine Learning, AI, Beach

~~~
dharmdip
Hi,

Thank you for your post, i am looking for remote work.

I have large scale experience with different verticals including Healthcare,
Social Media, Insurance, IoT, Finance, Education, Automobile, Advertising,
Sports, Traveling and many more.

I am involved with micro server architecture with AWS services and other cloud
platform like Google Cloud, Heroku, Rackspace, EngineYard, HP, Linode, Digital
Ocean and many more..

Please let me know if you need more details from my side.

Email : dharmdip.rathod@gmail.com Mobile # : +91 9924033384

Thanks Dharmdip

------
dokov
Ubiqu | Multiple Positions | Delft, The Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://ubiqu.com/career/](https://ubiqu.com/career/)

Ubiqu, lets you log in with one app; no username or password, but with the
security of a smartcard. Ubiqu has the same level of security as your bank
card, id card, SIM, but now delivered as an app and pin on a mobile phone.

Ubiqu is approx. 10 persons, funded and profitable and growing, selling to
banks and telco's and launching free developer product soon.

We are looking for deep developers with a crypto itch or embedded affinity and
marketeers that can make their aunt want the impossibly complex for being
utterly simple.

Check out [https://ubiqu.com/](https://ubiqu.com/) for info and
[https://ubiqu.com/career/](https://ubiqu.com/career/) for job details.

Interested, reach out to me at boris@ubiqu.com.

------
jjmiller
WePay | YCS09 | Redwood City, CA | Senior Software Engineers, Distributed
Systems & Data Infrastructure | VISA | ONSITE

We’re looking for Software Engineers to help us build state-of-the-art, highly
available and scalable systems with high levels of accuracy. We are currently
focusing on building out our next-generation platform based on the following
technologies:

\- distributed graph \- robust WAL (write-ahead log) \- event sourcing via
asynchronous streams

WePay helps online platforms increase revenue through integrated payments
processing under their own name. We’ve uniquely enabled more than 1,000
platforms including Constant Contact, GoFundMe, and Meetup to incorporate
payments without compromising on their user experience or taking on risk and
regulatory exposure.

Any questions, email miller [at] wepay [dot] com - OR - Apply at
[https://go.wepay.com/careers](https://go.wepay.com/careers)

Will relocate to the San Francisco Bay Area/Silicon Valley

~~~
aryamaan
Which Visa will you guys sponsor?

------
gtobon
inviCRO ([https://www.invicro.com/](https://www.invicro.com/)) | Full Stack,
Perl Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

Make an impact at a dynamic and growing life sciences company that provides
medical imaging services and software to the drug development community.
inviCRO is currently seeking an experienced Web Engineers to join our growing
software team.

For more details, see our postings:

* Full Stack: [https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0heov](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0heov)

* Perl: [https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mrb8](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mrb8)

Please apply on our site (above) or email white [at] invicro [dot] com
directly with your resume/CV. Our interview process includes 1-2 phone
interviews followed by a potential on-site interview/visit to our offices.

------
james-whitehat
WhiteHat | Fullstack | Elixir/JavaScript | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

WhiteHat was founded to address the lack of high-quality, career-focused
apprenticeships on offer for ambitious young people and provide employers with
the means to attract the best non-graduate talent. Our social mission is at
the heart of our business so if doing good is as important as building a
commercial business to you, you will find WhiteHat incredibly rewarding.

You will be joining us as part of a small, growing team to help create the
first version of our platform - a greenfield Elixir/Phoenix project with a
lightweight, static frontend. As an early engineer you’ll be closely involved
in the product roadmap and all decisions concerning the tech stack. There is
no legacy codebase to maintain and our backend is 100% Elixir.

Come join us!

Apply here:
[https://whitehat-2.workable.com/jobs/458249](https://whitehat-2.workable.com/jobs/458249)

------
theft
Allbirds.

We sell shoes. Business is pretty good.

Allbirds | Principal Data Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time
[https://www.allbirds.com](https://www.allbirds.com)

Allbirds | Senior Software Engineer - Full Stack | San Francisco | Onsite |
Full-time [https://www.allbirds.com](https://www.allbirds.com)

Allbirds | Senior Software Engineer - Front End | San Francisco | Onsite |
Full-time [https://www.allbirds.com](https://www.allbirds.com)

I don't know how to pitch this. It is the best job I have ever had or dreamed
of having and I am constantly humbled by the team I get to work with.

I would say that everyone on Earth should want these jobs, but it's not true -
if you would like to join a large engineering team with established
infrastructure, that's something else. If you would like to build from scratch
with a small team, come here. Nothing but blue skies.

------
khangtoh
Startup working on Enterprise Bots | NodeJS Full Stack Developer | Singapore |
Full-time | On-site ( Possible remote for suitable candidates )

We're hiring for a passionate full stack engineer in Singapore to create a
significant impact on a newly launched product, currently private-alpha with
some of the largest brands in the world. After our first month talking to
enterprise customers ( > 10K Employees ), we realized that we have a winning
recipe for a great product.

If you are PASSIONATE about creating a great product and have a huge INTEREST
in A.I, Data and Bots, We love to chat with you.

The team comprises of some of the best engineers you will find in the SEA
region, works VERY hard, to achieve the overarching vision of bringing A.I,
Automation and Product with superb experiences to everyone!

Apply via email: khang@picocandy.com

Apply online:
[https://angel.co/picocandy/jobs/253304](https://angel.co/picocandy/jobs/253304)

------
donmcc
ProsperWorks | ( Web / Server / Mobile ) Software Engineer | San Francisco,
CA, US | Full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

At ProsperWorks, we've built the CRM that sales teams love to use. We
integrate tightly with Gmail, G Suite and RingCentral to give our users up-to-
the-minute data without a lot of manual data entry. We have thousands of
paying customers, top-tier investors, real revenue and we're growing fast.

We're looking for experienced software engineers to join us. You will work
closely with our small cross-functional teams of developers, QA analysts,
product managers and designers. We work steadily, collaboratively and
iteratively to ship software to customers every two weeks.

Our server is Ruby on Rails, our web client is Ember and we have native
Android and iOS apps. Like most mid-stage startups, we're in the process of
paying down technical debt as we build a solid foundation to serve us through
our "hockey stick" growth. We're committed to automated testing, refactoring
and improving code quality; we want every commit to leave the code a little
better than we found it while shipping compelling new features to our users
every sprint.

Our interview process consists of a phone screen followed by a half day on-
site interview of three 45 minute sessions covering algorithmic thinking,
system design/architecture and hands-on coding, then a talk with an
engineering manager about culture, fit and career goals. We’re respectful of
candidate’s time, so we try to extend offers within a couple of working days.

Apply on our careers page:
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)
Mention “HN: Who is hiring?” in your cover letter. Questions? Email me! I’m
don at prosperworks.

------
snovv_crash
Pix4D | C++ Engineers, Marketing, Regional Managing Director | Berlin |
FULLTIME, ONSITE

Pix4D develops drone mapping and photogrammetry software that already enables
tens of thousands of professionals around the world to create, visualize,
assess and edit their own maps and 3D models.

We are looking for multiple people: engineers, marketing specialists and a
regional managing director to join our new development team in Berlin, working
closely with Pix4D’s already existing development team in Lausanne,
Switzerland.

Open positions:

\- C++ algorithms & computer vision:
[https://www.workable.com/j/3382FE7734](https://www.workable.com/j/3382FE7734)

\- C++, Qt and QML:
[https://www.workable.com/j/6B79936409](https://www.workable.com/j/6B79936409)

\- Agriculture Marketing and Content:
[https://www.workable.com/j/AC658AEA25](https://www.workable.com/j/AC658AEA25)

\- Regional managing director:
[https://www.workable.com/j/06395DFEC8](https://www.workable.com/j/06395DFEC8)

Requirements:

\- C++ positions: Excellence in modern C++ programming: focused on code
quality, simplicity, and ease of maintenance

\- Marketing position: Experience with remote sensing and agriculture are a
plus

\- Regional MD: Experience as MD and strong interest in the technology and
applications of Pix4D's core software.

\- English language, written and spoken

To see all positions available in both Berlin and Lausanne:
[https://pix4d.com/jobs/](https://pix4d.com/jobs/)

------
qixxiq
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.smyte.com/](https://www.smyte.com/)

We're primarily looking for a quality devops/infra/sre engineer, but we're
also interested in anyone fullstack on frontend. Check out our "jobs repo"
here: [https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We've built a platform to stop the victimization of innocent people online. We successfully stop scams, harassment, fraud, account takeover, money laundering, and policy violations.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space. We work with a selection of the top websites and mobile apps.

* We've built custom databases [[https://github.com/smyte/counters](https://github.com/smyte/counters)] and give talks on them [[https://www.percona.com/live/17/sessions/smytedb-poor-mans-d...](https://www.percona.com/live/17/sessions/smytedb-poor-mans-distributed-database-built-kafka-and-rocksdb)]

* We've built our own (successful) SQL-like rules and data counting/fetching DSL [[http://docs.smyte.com/docs/introduction-to-sqrl](http://docs.smyte.com/docs/introduction-to-sqrl)].

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and Pete was part of the original React.js team)

* We recently a series A and our growth is out of control.

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

Interested? Feel free to send me an email at josh@<...>

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | UX/UI Designer | Remote OK
[https://www.codelitt.com](https://www.codelitt.com)

We’re looking for a UX/UI designer to join our design team. 3D chops a plus,
but not required.

We are a product incubator and corporate skunkworks/R&D lab. We develop
scalable technology solutions on platforms such as Web + Mobile, Machine
Learning, AR/VR, and AI/Robotics. You'll have the opportunity to stretch your
design disciplines, learn from peers, and educate peers. You'll work with the
latest and greatest of bleeding edge tech, have a diverse team, and we allow a
lot of autonomy. We also offer 20% time to work on whatever you're passionate
about (open source, pet project, etc).

We allow remote, but the Americas (north & south) or Europe working hours are
required. (Please no agencies/recruiters)

Shoot us your CV and portfolio to vincent [at] codelitt.com and cody [at]
codelitt.com

------
sarafox
Rakuten USA | Full Stack Engineer | San Mateo, CA | sara.fox@rakuten.com |
Onsite |

Rakuten, Inc. is the largest ecommerce company in Japan, and third largest
ecommerce marketplace worldwide. We seek to empower merchants to deliver
Omotenashi, a hospitality mindset, which helps sellers create lasting
relationships with customers. Along with the global marketplaces, Rakuten
supports an ever expanding list of acquisitions and strategic investments in
disruptive industries and growing markets.

We are looking for a talented software development engineer to help extend and
maintain our best in class catalog system, by working on Customer Solutions
and Integrations. Our catalog system takes in merchant data and third party
data to provide our customers with rich product data. This is an opportunity
to make a difference on one of the largest product catalogs in the world.

If you are a good fit for this role, please send your resume to
sara.fox@rakuten.com

------
andrebaaij
MIcompany | Data Engineer| Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
www.micompany.nl

We are a Data and Analytics company focused on creating long term value at our
Dutch and Israelian clients. We have clients such as KPN, booking.com, KLM,
DekaMarkt. We do this through analysing their data and identifying massive
growth potential in the following years, building their own capabilities
through our in house academy and, last but not least, enabling their analysis
capabilities, decision making processes through our analytical suite. The
analytical suite is a technical product, its basically a BI environment on
steroids. The suite contains various modules wich can be coupled to their own
apps or custom built applications. This is where you com in!

We are looking for a junior and more senior data engineer. Our main stack is
Python, typescript and SQL. Are you intetested? Email me at abaaij at
micompany.nl

I am on holidays the next few weeks but I will get back to you asap!

~~~
las3r
Heard great things about you from one of my Colleagues, you guys are awesome!

~~~
andrebaaij
Thanks! Email me if you want to have a coffee :)

------
shutty
Findify | Front End Developer | EU | Full-time, Remote

Findify is a Machine Learning powered search & Discovery solution for
e-commerce sites. We have 1000+ e-commerce businesses in more than 50
countries around the world deliver a better experience to their customers, and
increase their sales.

We’re looking for a Mid / Senior Frontend Developer. If you’re always on top
of the latest technologies, have a keen eye for design and you love creating
scalable frontend architectures then read along!

The most important thing we are looking for in a candidate is proven passion
for programming and problem solving: a Github/Stackoverflow account, an
interesting project you can share, or a blog you write will go a long way.

Skills we need from the ideal candidate:

* Have solid experience with HTML5, CSS3, React/Redux and related libraries

* Have strong Typescript/Flow and ES6 skills, and able to deliver Interface based design

* Think with responsive design

* Be proficient with modern frontend build tools and the ability to create build processes

* Understand the core principles of functional programming and immutable state handling

* Be good at explaining complex technological topics – for sharing knowledge within the team and being able to provide advanced support to our top merchants

Beyond the basics (what would really impress us):

* Experience with functional programming (FP/FRP)

* Experience with full-stack development (Express, child process management, fs)

* Experience with AWS management

Apply here: [https://findify.io/careers/mid-senior-frontend-
developer/](https://findify.io/careers/mid-senior-frontend-developer/)

------
jabo
Dollar Shave Club | Marina Del Rey (Los Angeles, CA) | Sr. Director of
Engineering, Frontend + Sr. Director of Engineering, Platform Services +
Several Individual Contributor roles | ONSITE Full-time |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

At Dollar Shave Club, we’re on a mission to use technology to build a better
grooming experience. We started with our razor subscription service way back
in 2011, and now millions of Members later, we’ve expanded into shave
products, shower products, skin care, hair styling, with more to come.

I'm looking to hire two Sr. Directors of Engineering, one person to head our
Frontend team (Web and Native Mobile) and another person to head our newly
formed Platform Services team (QA, Infra & Agile Office). Here are the
detailed job descriptions and links to apply:

\- Sr. Director of Engineering, Frontend:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/olxq5fw7](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/olxq5fw7)

\- Sr. Director of Engineering, Platform Services:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oXsq5fwE](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oXsq5fwE)

Please feel free to DM me if you'd like more details. My email is in my
profile.

\---

We're also hiring for several Individual Contributor roles:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/search?c=Engineerin...](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/search?c=Engineering&p=0)

\- Software Engineer, Backend - Web Tier

\- Sr. Software Engineer, Android

\- Sr. Software Engineer, Frontend

\- DevOps engineer

------
ksowocki
I'm a few days late, and it's because I was out for 4th of July holiday.
That's a great segway into my shameless plug for Occipital: A startup that is
for talented engineers with a career AND a family, yay!

========================================

Occipital ([https://www.occipital.com](https://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | iOS Engineer, Computer Vision
Engineer, Platform Software Engineer - Mixed Reality, Unity/Unreal Engineer,
Business Development, Web Engineer

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

------
RVirgo
Sertis ([https://www.sertiscorp.com)|](https://www.sertiscorp.com\)|) Data
Scientist, Researcher, ML/DL Specialist | Bangkok, Thaland | ONSITE

Sertis is a leading data science and big data analytics consultancy with a
world-class professional team. We bring data science innovation to uncover
valuable insights and solve complex business problems.

We're looking for some exceptional data scientists at all levels, to help us
with a range of R&D and projects, both internally, and for our clients. You
will join us in developing applications in various fields such as NLP, Image
Recognition, Deep Learning & AI for our Clients, and internally for our Data
Innovation Lab.

Apply here: [https://sertis.breezy.hr/p/a5dab07253bd-data-
scientist](https://sertis.breezy.hr/p/a5dab07253bd-data-scientist)

or for more info email me at rvirgo@sertiscorp.com

------
hiringthreadguy
Moat | New York, San Francisco, Chicago, Austin, London, Sydney | ONSITE |
[https://moat.com](https://moat.com)

Moat is hiring for a wide set of roles (frontend/backend/mobile software
engineering, dev ops, QA, data science, UI/UX design).

We help top brands, large sites and popular apps make good product decisions
-- often it's a decision to run fewer ads -- based on thoughtful analysis of
reliable data. We process a trillion real-time events per month, and we're
attacking hard problems like ad latency, botnets and malware.

We have strong benefits and fun extracurriculars, and we have relationships
with just about every news, sports, entertainment, medical, and music site I
know along with Facebook, Instagram, YouTube, Twitter, Snapchat, Pinterest,
and scores of advertisers.

Recently, we made the decision to join Oracle Data Cloud, a collection of
startups within Oracle.

Drop me an email me at: chuck.bassett+hn@moat.com

------
drewvolpe
Plex Research | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa | Salary USD 875-150k

Plex Research is the Boston area start-up that's transforming the humble
search bar into a drug discovery powerhouse. Our team has decades of
experience in drug discovery, cheminformatics, bioinformatics, and big data
analytics. We're committed to finding better medicines faster.

We're looking for a talented, versatile engineer who's excited about the
challenges of building large-scale data systems that provide answers across
huge data sets in milliseconds. We value pragmatic, experienced engineers who
are strong problem solvers and can learn new technologies quickly.

More here: [https://angel.co/plex-research/jobs/234943-software-
develope...](https://angel.co/plex-research/jobs/234943-software-developer-
architect)

Or ping me directly: drew@procyonventures.com (I'm an investor / board member)

~~~
devin_lane
Is there a typo in the salary? 875-150k -> $75-150k?

~~~
drewvolpe
Yes, exactly.

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent
players by creating the infrastructure and services that underly all of our
games. Primary tech is Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many
more such as Docker, Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers Join one of our game teams to build something that
millions of people will play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with
hundreds of thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook. More info
including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
lis
EDEKA Bringmeister | Software Engineer - Frontend / Backend / DevOps / QA |
Berlin | FULL-TIME INTERNS ONSITE
[https://www.bringmeister.de](https://www.bringmeister.de)

Bringmeister is Germany's first grocery delivery service - we are delivering
groceries to your door step in Berlin and Munich.

For our development team in Berlin we are looking for: * Software Engineer -
Backend * Software Engineer - Frontend (React) * DevOps Engineer (We are
running on AWS and make extensive use of Ansible and Docker) * QA Engineer

All levels, internships or working students positions are available as well.
Basic german skills (and/or willingness to learn) are a must.

Interview process works like this: first step, very short phone interview to
talk about the position and your interests, second step pair onsite with our
developers, third step is a final interview with me and HR. Contact me:
nicholas.wittstruck@edeka.de

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | Senior Machine Learning Software Engineer - Quantitative Hedge Fund |
Berkeley, CA | Onsite www.voleon.com

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptionally
capable software engineer. You will architect & implement new production
trading systems, machine learning infrastructure, data integration pipelines,
and large-scale storage systems.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

Required experience: - Go/C/C++/Python in a Linux environment with a focus on
performance, concurrency, and correctness. - TCP/IP networking, multi-
threading, and server development. - Common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP,
SSL/TLS, HTTP, SNMP, etc.). - architecting and designing highly available
systems. - architecting and designing large-scale data management
infrastructure. - Large codebases and building modular, manageable code.

Preferred experience.: - Debugging/performance profiling, use of tools
(strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.) - Build and test automation tools. -
work with well-defined change management processes. - diagnosing RDBMS
performance problems, exploiting indexing, using EXPLAIN PLAN, optimizing at
the code layer, etc. - working with messaging queues (RabbitMQ, Redis, etc.)
as well as distributed caching systems.

Interest finance is essential, but experience in finance is not a primary
hiring factor. Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. We can be
very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to charles@voleon.com.

------
tonyleask
IAC Publishing Labs (was Ask.com) | Sr. Engineer, Front-end Platform |
Oakland, CA | ONSITE, FTE, VISA, SALARY:DOE,
[http://www.iacpublishinglabs.com](http://www.iacpublishinglabs.com)

We are looking for a Software Engineer to join the Front-end Platform team. We
develop the platforms, services, and frameworks that enable other developers
to build our world-class digital properties. Our backend services manage
incoming requests and marshall data to the front-end, and the libraries and
tools we build are used to create modern and maintainable front-end
applications.

We often find ourselves spearheading new technologies and processes for the
entire dev org (eg. containerization, continuous-delivery). While focused on
web developers, you’d be working with multiple teams in a culture that values
collaborative, pragmatic solutions.

Technologies: - Advanced JavaScript Skills (ES6, OO/functional, Node.js, etc.)
- Experience building frameworks and APIs - Passion for high performance,
scalability and developer efficiency

Benefits: - Unlimited vacation - Competitive salary plus bonus - Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) - Unlimited snacks/drinks, frozen yogurt and beer - Relocation
assistance (if moving to the SF Bay Area) - Close to many public transit
options (BART, Ferry, AC Transit) - Subsidized dollars towards public transit
or parking garage - Tuition Reimbursement

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[http://smrtr.io/8aIGuA](http://smrtr.io/8aIGuA) (or e-mail jobs@ask.com)

About our company:
[http://iacpublishinglabs.com](http://iacpublishinglabs.com) For more jobs,
visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings)

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Data Engineer | Palo Alto | ONSITE ONSITE Full-Time | H1B
Transfers OK

Open positions: 1) Principal Software Engineer - Data 2) Senior Software
Engineer - Data 3) Sr./Principal Data Scientist

ShareThis is a sharing intelligence network that spans across platform walled
gardens (Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, etc). We transform real-time data
insights from shared engagements into actionable moments that deliver results
for marketers and publishers.

We're looking for senior level engineers with a background in Java/Scala and
Spark. We are currently working with enterprise customers to deliver targeted
feeds, custom audiences, and deep insights.

We're also looking for data scientists to come help us with the machine
learning models for analyzing our user behaviors.

If you're interested in joining our efforts and exploring all the use cases of
activating social sharing data, email me directly at rana@sharethis.com with
Hacker News in the subject name.

------
hankmander
Weld | Stockholm, Sweden | full time, Onsite | Senior Front-end developer |
[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/11258-weld-javascript-
developer...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/11258-weld-javascript-developer/)

Weld makes it possible for anyone to develop websites and app without coding!

~~~
realityexists
FYI, the link to [https://www.weld.io](https://www.weld.io) under "ABOUT THE
COMPANY" on that job ad actually goes to a Facebook redirect page with a
warning:

    
    
      Leaving Facebook
      We're just checking that you want to follow a link to this website: https://www.weld.io/

------
hyperlogic
High Fidelity -- San Francisco, CA -- Fulltime, ONSITE but work from home
friendly.

High Fidelity is a San Francisco-based company working on Virtual Reality (VR)
technology. The company has developed an open-source application for building
and deploying virtual environments (domains) to desktop and server computers.
The virtual domains are designed to be social and interactive, meaning they
allow for the real-time addition, rearrangement, and gross modification of 3D
assets in a hosted environment being used simultaneously by multiple users.
Our goal is to deploy an open, flexible platform for a variety of VR
applications rather than a specific, narrow VR experience.

We are looking for software engineers with solid experience in C++ and
Javascript to help us build the Metaverse. Openings can be viewed at
[http://highfidelity.com/jobs](http://highfidelity.com/jobs).

------
ryan_j_naughton
Fair Financial | Software Engineer | Data Engineer | Data Scientist | Santa
Monica, CA | Onsite | Full-Time

Fair is an automotive FinTech startup revolutionizing the way we finance and
shop for cars by offering unprecedented freedom, flexibility, and a fully
digital experience. We are well funded. Our leadership team founded TrueCar
and ran Tesla Financial Europe and BMW Financial. We are using machine
learning to rethink the industry approach to car residual valuation, enabling
us to bring flexibility to car leasing (i.e. a car lease without a term
enabling customers to return the car whenever they want).

We are looking for software engineers, data engineers, and data scientists
with python experience. We like generalists as we regularly move between
training machine learning models to writing production APIs to managing data
pipelines.

[https://www.fair.com/](https://www.fair.com/)

ryann@fair.com

------
ivnezapno
Glovo | Barcelona, Spain | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[http://glovoapp.com](http://glovoapp.com)

Glovo is a Barcelona based start-up that is transforming the way consumer
access local goods, enabling anyone to get nearly any product delivered in
less than 60 minutes. We are looking for world-class engineers to work in our
Barcelona office. Apply if you are someone who loves working in a high-paced
startup environment and solving difficult problems. If you are focused on
making sure that customers get the best service possible. If you work well
with other top-level engineers and enjoy giving and receiving constructive
feedback that helps you grow.

\- Web Developer (Intermediate/Senior). (JS, Vue.js, Python)

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Backend Developer (Java)

See positions' descriptions and apply here:
[https://glovo.recruitee.com/](https://glovo.recruitee.com/)

------
kccqzy
Capital Match | Software Engineer or Head of Engineering | Singapore | Full-
time | On-site or Remote | Visa sponsorship available

We are looking for a full stack Software Engineer primarily using Haskell to
develop features and integrations with the financial system in Singapore and
other countries in the region.

The candidate should be interested in all aspects of the creation, growth and
operations of a secure web-based platform: Front-to-back feature development,
distributed deployment and automation in the cloud, build and test automation.

We are inviting developers with 5+ years of coding experience. She/he should
have been involved in development of multiple web-application products.
Experience using Haskell or a functional language is strongly preferred, but
we also welcome those who don't have Haskell experience but can learn very
quickly.

Senior applicants could be considered for a Head of Engineering position.

Contact us: hr+hn@capital-match.com

------
jttam
Cloudhealth Technologies | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite

Cloudhealth Technologies just closed our Series D round of $46M. We're the
leader in cost and usage reporting and optimization for AWS, Azure, GCP. We've
recently GAed a product for Datacenter, too.

Our stack involves ruby, java, scala, spark, and angular. We've got thousands
of customers worth of data and interesting problems to solve.

Here's a link to our job postings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cloudhealthtech/8618c0b5-a3c4-40ff-880...](https://jobs.lever.co/cloudhealthtech/8618c0b5-a3c4-40ff-8802-ceae9890f557)
[https://jobs.lever.co/cloudhealthtech/d00de32f-1d08-438d-b6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/cloudhealthtech/d00de32f-1d08-438d-b6d8-dc8de89cd753)

Please feel free to email me if you're interested: johnm @ cloudhealthtech dot
com

Thanks!

------
taylorc93
Minerva Analytics | Cambridge, MA | Software Engineer | Full time | Onsite

Minerva Analytics is the latest team to be formed inside Cogo Labs
([https://www.cogolabs.com](https://www.cogolabs.com)) proven incubator model.
As a Minerva Analytics Software Engineer, your raw energy and hunger to hone
your engineering chops building consumer web applications will become the
foundation of your success here. You’ll be working on internal tools and
consumer-facing websites, using a variety of different technologies. Solid
Javascript chops will serve you well, as will being comfortable designing
APIs, building complex single-page apps, and rapidly prototyping sites.

[https://www.cogolabs.com/careers/e4863e98-3963-46a6-a68a-ff8...](https://www.cogolabs.com/careers/e4863e98-3963-46a6-a68a-ff88b164dc66)

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs is a predictive analytics platform to make data science
automation a part of any organization. Using Feature Labs, teams can
accelerate data science endeavors to deploy new products or services, find
insights, and understand what their data says about the future of their
business.

We’re growing our technical team with engineers interested in pushing the
boundaries of data science automation. Our team is motivated by pursuing true
innovation in AI / machine learning and we regularly publish peer reviewed
data science research (www.featurelabs.com/resources/research.html).

This role is perfect for someone who wants the opportunity to shape the
direction of our technology and product.

Paid internships available, as well.

To apply: careers@featurelabs.com

------
jbms
Delta Group / Delta Electronics Europe Ltd | Embedded Software Engineer | East
Kilbride, Scotland, UK| | Full-time, ONSITE | www.deltaww.com

We develop battery chargers up to 30 kW for industrial customers.

Our products are listed here: [http://www.deltaenergysystems.com/en/Non-
Automotive-189.htm](http://www.deltaenergysystems.com/en/Non-
Automotive-189.htm)

We are looking for specific experience in microcontrollers, sensor & device
integration, and some of CAN/UART/I2C/SPI. Device Drivers and base services
are typically C (Misra, PC Lint) whereas the application units are either
handwritten C or generated C from Simulink.

More info: [http://career.delta-emea.com/en/embedded-software-
engineer-m...](http://career.delta-emea.com/en/embedded-software-engineer-
m-f-362.htm)

------
capkutay
Striim ([https://striim.com](https://striim.com)) | Palo Alto Headquarters |
Full-Time | Remote or Onsite

Striim is hiring Sales Engineers who are technically savvy with strong
communication skills.

As a Striim Software Engineer in Technical Sales, you’ll be tasked with
directly solving some of the toughest challenges at Fortune 100 companies.

We work with cutting edge big data technologies and we're recognized as one of
the best places to work in the San Francisco Bay Area by multiple
publications[0,1].

[http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fos6w1fwP](http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fos6w1fwP)

0: [http://www.striim.com/blog/newsroom/press/striim-
ranked-1-to...](http://www.striim.com/blog/newsroom/press/striim-ranked-1-top-
workplaces-2017/)

~~~
vinay_88
Do you provide work visa?

------
dmlol
GoodRx | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE - Los Angeles (Santa Monica) |
www.goodrx.com

The #1 reason Americans don't take their medications as prescribed is cost. At
GoodRx, we gather current prices and discounts to help find the lowest cost
pharmacy for those prescription drugs, and we want your help to do more. We're
looking for experienced folks to join our engineering team, owning and
contributing to help our company grow and mature. You should check us out and
see if you think we'd be a great next part of your career.

Our tech stack is primarily Python with a bit of Go and Node.js, hosted on
AWS.

If you've got any questions or if you're interested, feel free to contact me
(David) directly at dml@goodrx.com or see the rest of our job opportunities
here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/goodrx](https://boards.greenhouse.io/goodrx)

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments Inc. | Software Test Engineer | Los Angeles, California |
ONSITE | Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

Software Testers to reduce uncertainty about the state of the product so the
team can take the right decisions.

Find out more and apply here:

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-
ange...](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-angeles)

recruiting@native-instruments.com

------
leapmotion_alex
Leap Motion | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://leapmotion.com](http://leapmotion.com)

The greatest limit of technology is no longer size, cost, or speed. It's how
we interact with it. At Leap Motion, our mission is to break down this barrier
and bridge the gap between reality and imagination.

Our tracking software lets you reach into virtual and augmented reality to
interact with new worlds. From our newly upgraded office in San Francisco,
we're currently partnering with major VR manufacturers to embed Leap Motion
technology into mobile VR/AR headsets.

Openings:
[https://www.leapmotion.com/careers](https://www.leapmotion.com/careers)

• Events & Marketing Manager

• Applications (Unreal/Unity) Engineer

• Computer Vision Engineer

• Embedded Linux Software Engineer

• Field Applications Engineer

• Machine Learning Engineer

• PCB Designer

• SDK/API Software Engineer

• Software Engineer, Cloud Computing

• Software Engineering Generalist

• Tools and Build Services Engineer

• VP of Engineering

• Executive Assistant

• Head of Recruiting

• Product Manager

------
awwaiid
Framebridge | Software Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.framebridge.com/](https://www.framebridge.com/)

We make it simple and affordable to custom frame the things you love!

The problems we solve on our small software development team span eCommerce,
manufacturing, logistics, and data analysis. Our current core technologies are
Ruby/Rails, CoffeeScript/AngularJS, Swift, Sass, AWS products, Chef
(Opsworks), and related tools. We are looking to expand our team, come join
us!

Full description at [http://bit.ly/framebridge-
SE-201707](http://bit.ly/framebridge-SE-201707) \-- apply at
[https://www.framebridge.com/about/careers](https://www.framebridge.com/about/careers)
or contact careers@framebridge.com with any questions :)

\--Brock

------
nzeigler
Quorum Analytics, Inc. | Software Developer | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-
Time | quorum.us

Quorum Analytics is a 100% bootstrapped startup that is looking to add new
full-time software engineers to its growing team. Named the top D.C. startup
to watch in both 2016 and 2017, Quorum builds tools that enable anyone to
influence the legislative process and leverages quantitative analytics to help
users track issues, find champions, and share their message.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, Swift, and much more. You will be working in an interdisciplinary,
teamwork-oriented environment where you will help build the most powerful
advocacy platform on the market.

Please apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/quorum/jobs/598211](https://boards.greenhouse.io/quorum/jobs/598211)

------
ascendify_eng
Ascendify | Front End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://talent.ascendify.com/careers/jobs/r-front-end-
engine...](https://talent.ascendify.com/careers/jobs/r-front-end-
engineer-530-bush-st-san-francisco-ca-94108-usa-1)

Ascendify is a rapidly growing, silicon valley, venture-backed company based
in downtown San Francisco that delivers talent solutions to large, global
companies. Ascendify’s end-to-end talent platform leverages artificial
intelligence to help enterprise companies attract, select, develop and grow
talent.

As a Front End Engineer, you are the critical link between business
requirements and an amazing experience for every user. Your vision for the
next generation of business software that makes people feel good about
themselves and their career will be critical to our success.

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer (research department), Research Scientist |
Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

We are a well funded (about 11.5 million dollars series A funding received in
March this year) artificial intelligence startup located in the heart of
Tokyo. About 30 members total, from more than 10 different countries. The
focus is on bringing the latest in deep learning / AI research to industries
in Japan. We are looking for research scientists and software engineers.
Japanese language ability is not required, as the main language within the
company is English.

Please apply here:
[https://cogentlabs.breezy.hr/](https://cogentlabs.breezy.hr/)

The main website is [https://www.cogent.co.jp/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/) ,
but the English version is not ready yet (only Japanese).

~~~
intruder
Are you located in a coworking space? How does that work out?

------
ktal90
Sense360 | Lead Mobile Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

Sense360 is a big data start-up that is transforming how companies make
strategic decisions. We work with some of the top restaurants, retailers,
agencies and tech companies in the world providing them access to our
revolutionary dataset and dashboard. We are funded by the same VCs as Uber,
Pinterest, and Riot Games and were founded by successful repeat entrepreneurs.

As the mobile lead you will be the owner of both our Android and iOS SDKs. You
will be given big hairy audacious goals (BHAG) and expected to figure out
solutions on how to achieve them. Your goal is to continue to make our
contextual SDKs the best in the industry.

Apply here: [http://sense360.applytojob.com/apply/wII6mipEGf/Mobile-
Engin...](http://sense360.applytojob.com/apply/wII6mipEGf/Mobile-Engineer)

------
rickyyean
Upbeat (formerly PRX) | Full-Stack Engineer, Full-Time Media Strategist, Part-
Time Media Strategist or Intern | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time

What is Upbeat?

Upbeat ([http://upbeatpr.com](http://upbeatpr.com)) is reinventing public
relations (PR) for companies by making it on-demand, transparent, and
affordable. Unlike working with traditional PR agencies that cost tens of
thousands of dollars a month and endless hours of meetings, companies can
launch a campaign with Upbeat by signing up on our site and manage everything
through our dashboard.

How are we able to do this? We’ve built an incredible platform that automates
some of the most painful, manual parts of the process and leverages machine
learning to build the world’s most powerful engine for connecting companies
with stories to journalists and media publications. We’ve helped over 300
companies get featured in The New York Times, The Washington Post, Good
Morning America, NPR, Fast Company, and much, much more.

Journalists are excited about what we're doing as well. Check out this Nieman
Journalism Lab coverage of our innovative model:
[http://www.niemanlab.org/2017/06/pr-pitches-are-the-worst-
th...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2017/06/pr-pitches-are-the-worst-this-agency-
is-trying-to-make-them-better-and-i-i-like-it/)

\- Full-Stack Engineer (full-time):
[https://upbeat.workable.com/jobs/413395](https://upbeat.workable.com/jobs/413395)

\- Media Strategist (full-time):
[https://upbeat.workable.com/jobs/499715](https://upbeat.workable.com/jobs/499715)

\- Media Strategist (part-time) or Intern:
[https://upbeat.workable.com/jobs/499965](https://upbeat.workable.com/jobs/499965)

------
dave_ambike
Omm IT Solutions | Private Cloud Engineer | Baltimore, MD | www.ommincorp.com
| Onsite |

Omm is a Columbia, MD based Information Technology Solutions and Professional
Services provider. We provide custom solutions and services while keeping
focus on the goals and objectives of our clients in mind. Our team consists of
leaders who provide a unique balance of expertise, vision and humility. At
Omm, we strongly believe in what we do and how we do it, consistently
delivering results with integrity, focus, teamwork, and respect.

The candidate will provide hands-on engineering expertise to assist with
designing a cloud hosting environment. Responsibilities include the design,
creation, configuration, and delivery of cloud infrastructure environments.

The Prime Skills are RHEL, Red Hat Linux Administering, OpenStack

If you are a good fit for this role, please send your resume to
careers@ommincorp.com reply

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Java)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, Knockout.js) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
hspiegel
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs) At Opendoor
we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of life’s most
stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more thoughtful approach
to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team of talented and
passionate engineers and data scientists. We are looking for data scientists,
front-end engineers, and generalist software engineers to help us change the
real estate industry. Leadership experience is a plus. Technologies we work
with: Angular, Rails, React, React Native, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), Kubernetes, Docker.

Help us reinvent life’s largest and most important transaction. Please email
directly at: hannah@opendoor.com

~~~
derrix
is this Remote?

~~~
cpursley
Ping. Is this remote?

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor Visa - Bangkok,
Thailand|[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognized startups
and backed by early-stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo,and DeNA.

\- Front end Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1)

\- Node.JS Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03)

\- Android Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

\- iOS developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)

\- Ruby/Rails Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

\- Software engineering Interns

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
bastih
Artory | (Senior) Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA

Artory is building the world's largest repository of data for the art world.
Transparency and integrity is paramount in gaining the trust of the market and
becoming the go-to resource for artwork-related information. Assembling a
comprehensive registry of records of artwork-related information, as well as
providing owners of artworks with means to prove their ownership while
preserving their anonymity, we are transforming the market entrance experience
for art buyers, and create additional assurance for everyone dealing with
artworks.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to get in touch with me
(sebastian.hillig@artory.com)

Please apply at: [https://artory-
gmbh.workable.com/j/A8663393B8](https://artory-gmbh.workable.com/j/A8663393B8)

------
ellisv
Powerley | Multiple positions | Royal Oak, MI | Onsite, Full-Time |
www.powerley.com

Powerley is seeking passionate individuals who are driven to build great
products. Our mission is to connect the smart grid to the smart home with the
only utility led Home Energy Management Solution developed for utilities
worldwide. We believe the best product decisions are made by the people who
are actually doing the work, and our culture is built around team
collaboration and shared success.

We're growing fast. Some of the open positions we have now are:

\- Product Manager

\- QA Director

\- Marketing Manager

– Demand & Digital

\- Data Scientist

Of course, there's more info and applications on our website:
[http://www.powerley.com/about/careers/](http://www.powerley.com/about/careers/)
Feel free to reach out (PM or e-mail evalentiner@powerley.com) if you have
questions or want to chat! Please, no recruiters.

------
ckridler
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 30 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We raised a $7M Series A from Drive Capital in 2015 and we're looking to bring
on a couple more talented engineers. Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and
Javascript / React Native. Email us at jobs@joinroot.com

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We _ship_ open source self driving car software. Here's the plan:
[https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Looking for great people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

There are no requirements beyond writing good code. Just convince us that you
can do the task and make it ship. Our stack is largely Python, with some
C/C++. Here's what we look for:
[http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
brryant
Webflow | Senior Engineer | SF

Webflow enables thousands of designers and developers to produce professional
web content. Over 30,000 customers later, we're powering thousands of
production web sites and web apps with our visual development and hosting
platform. We're on a path to empowering the next wave of designers and
developers to create entire digital products, visually. Check out
[https://webflow.com](https://webflow.com) for a glimpse of how we're changing
the way startups, agencies, and large enterprises approach web design.

We're looking for generalist engineers to join our team. Build the web
application platform of the future with:

\- node.js

\- React.js

\- Mongodb

\- Redis

\- AWS Lambda

\- Lua

Send us an email at jobs@webflow.com or check out our jobs page for more
information: [https://webflow.com/about#jobs](https://webflow.com/about#jobs)
(built in WF of course)

------
jasonmotylinski
Spotify | Data Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite
[https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/data-engineer-
ob0v1fwr/](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/data-engineer-ob0v1fwr/)

Join one the fastest growing disciplines at Spotify! We are looking to hire
Data Engineers to help derive knowledge and insights from large volumes of
behavioral data. Good candidates will have a natural curiosity to explore
data, experience using Hadoop or Spark, and love creating products which help
drive critical business decisions.

Data Engineers at Spotify: Develop data pipelines using Scala Work with Google
Cloud, Dataflow, and BigQuery Partner with Product Owners and Data Scientists
to build new products

Apply for Data Engineering today!
[https://goo.gl/H6F6Jg](https://goo.gl/H6F6Jg)

------
djmally
Synack | Senior Software Engineer | Redwood City, CA / San Francisco, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.synack.com/](https://www.synack.com/)

Synack is redefining how organizations do security. We crowdsource ethical
hackers from around the world and empower them with "smart" technology to
create a solution for today's growing and ever-evolving cybersecurity demands.
We are passionate about making the world more secure and our mission is to
proactively help organizations defend against cyber attacks before they get
breached.

Here’s what you’ll do:

\- Deliver modularized architecture designs, based on microservices
architecture to support concurrent development within the team

\- Adopt and follow best practices in building high-performance, efficient,
resilient, scalable software which handles millions packets per second

\- Deliver new features to the product suite on a continuous basis using Go,
MongoDB, AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, PhantomJS

\- Develop novel techniques for safely and efficiently carrying out automated
penetration tests against web applications at a massive scale

Here’s what you’ll need:

\- 5+ years of software development experience, backend cloud or on-prem
services

\- Production experience creating software with Golang is required (or 5+
years of C/C++ experience in system / networking / client-server programming)

\- Experience with queueing/messaging systems such as RabbitMQ, NSQ, SQS etc.

\- Knowledge of both relational and nonrelational database systems such as
MongoDB, DynamoDB, etc.

\- Security experience is a major plus

Full req and application:
[https://www.synack.com/company/careers/687156/](https://www.synack.com/company/careers/687156/)

------
cjwoodall
Barrett Technology | Software Engineer | Newton, MA

Barrett Technology | Firmware Engineer | Newton, MA

Barrett Technology | Electrical Engineer | Newton, MA

Barrett Technology is a robotics company which concentrates on robotic arms
and hands. Our current focus is burt a haptic device used for upper body
rehabilitation and therapy for stroke patients. We also have a lot of motor
control based work going on with our Puck Motor Controllers. And that work is
with some exciting customers. We are looking for software, robotics, game
developers and firmware engineers and we use Git, C++, C# with Unity3D, and
Python. ROS expertise is a plus, but not a requirement.

For job listings:
[http://barrett.com/opportunities.htm](http://barrett.com/opportunities.htm)
If you are interested please send a resume with a cover letter to:
resume2017@barrett.com

------
JMCQ87
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time & interns | Visa | Software/Data/Systems
Engineers

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin, we provide (offline) retailers innovative solutions to understand
their business better, enhance their customers' in-store shopping experience,
and bridge the gap between online and offline using machine learning
approaches.

From a technology perspective, we have thousands of our sensors installed in
our customers' retail stores around the world and a server infrastructure to
manage these sensors and to process the terabytes of data that they are
producing. Our tech stack consists of Python (and Golang) for data processing
and analysis, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. We work, learn and
develop while having lots of fun on the way. The usual perks (drinks,
breakfast, nice office, ...) are included. We're also happy to help with visa
and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:

DWH/Database Engineer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/26155](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/26155)

Site Reliability Engineer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/26152](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/26152)

Software Engineers (Frontend/JS/React/Redux, Backend/Python/Go):
[https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1735](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1735)

You can find even more jobs here:
[https://www.minodes.com/jobs](https://www.minodes.com/jobs)

No recruiters please.

------
shutty
Findify | Sales Development Representative | US | Full-time, Remote

Findify is a Machine Learning powered search & Discovery solution for
e-commerce sites. We have 1000+ e-commerce businesses in more than 50
countries around the world deliver a better experience to their customers, and
increase their sales.

This role in Findify is more than the classic SDR definition. The Sales
Development Representative (SDR) holds a critical position at the top of the
sales funnel for the entire company. The SDR is often our customer’s first
experience with Findify. Lead generation, relationship building and effective
communication is key in this role.

Responsibilities:

– Prospect, educate, qualify leads, identify key players and develop target
accounts.

– Articulate the Findify business value proposition to decision makers to
assess buying interest.

– Work closely with the Findify sales team to accelerate sales cycle and to
extend reach into target accounts

– Accurately track customer interaction in with the client base to ensure
efficient lead management

Required Experience:

– 2+ years in a phone-based sales position, SaaS sales is a plus

– Good working knowledge of e-commerce, social media and its influence on
business today

– Energetic and social team player with excellent verbal and written
communication skills

– Ability to build client relationships over the phone / video conference

– Advanced level of prospecting and qualification experience within sales

– Must be organized and detail process oriented

– Must be a self-starter with the ability to work independently or in a team
environment

Apply here: [https://findify.io/careers/sales-development-
rep/](https://findify.io/careers/sales-development-rep/)

------
dsigurds
Privacy Labs | Bellevue, Wa | Onsite | Cloud Services Engineer

We are building a new product category that will define the future of consumer
privacy and security. Our purpose is to help people be free, private and
secure online. The last two major computing revolutions brought us desktops on
every desk and a mobile phone in every pocket. We are on the verge of a new
computing revolution – one that puts the user and their data first by
decentralizing the net. Join us and help drive this exciting transformation.

We're looking for a software engineer that can take full ownership of our
backend by implementing web services and supporting the operations of the
service on AWS.

Apply online and see more details here:
[https://privacylabs.workable.com/j/F652E87B49](https://privacylabs.workable.com/j/F652E87B49)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Sydney, Australia, VISA, Onsite

Building a design platform in the browser/native. Check - canva.com for our
primary product.

Stack is Java & JavaScript. We're hiring for the following:

Java Engineer JavaScript - Front End Engineer FullStack Engineer iOS Engineer
Android Engineer

Further info here: about.canva.com/careers/

Or ping me directly scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com

------
makrueger
Arthrex Inc. | Android Developer | Onsite | Naples, FL | Full time,
[https://www.arthrex.com](https://www.arthrex.com)

We are looking for an Android developer to join our growing team in southwest
Florida. Someone who is looking to have an immediate impact in all phases of
app development and who has a solid understanding of good app architecture.
Arthrex is a global medical device company and a leader in new product
development and medical education in orthopedics. As the software development
team, we create innovative products to help support the company in education
and research opportunities for our customers.

Some of the technologies/patterns we work with: - Java, Objective-C, Swift
Golang, Ruby, Amazon Web Services - Postgres - Microservices

Please email makrueger at arthrex.com if you have any questions or interest!

------
jotaen
Small Improvements | Berlin, Germany | Software Developers, UI/UX Designers |
ONSITE (Full time)

Small Improvements helps people get better by providing a platform for ongoing
feedback and continuous improvement. We provide 700 companies worldwide with
our product so their employees can learn from each other and grow
professionally. GoEuro, OpenTable, Marley Spoon, GetYourGuide and many more
use Small Improvements company-wide — from the intern to the CEO.

We are currently looking for:

\- Software Developers (both FE and BE, both Senior and Junior)

\- Tech Lead, Full Stack

\- UI/UX Designers

Our current tech stack includes React/Redux, Google App Engine, Spring,
Webpack, Docker and more. (However, we are not chained to any particular
technologies.)

See all openings and apply at [https://www.small-
improvements.com/careers/](https://www.small-improvements.com/careers/)

------
jenniferlum
Forge.AI | Cambridge, MA | Full-time | Onsite

Forge is solving one of hardest challenges in AI - how to capture and
transform the world’s unstructured information into codified, machine event
streams that are specifically designed for use and consumption by a company’s
modeling, decision-making, and AI infrastructure.

-Knowledge base engineer: [http://www.forge.ai/knowledge-base-development-engineer](http://www.forge.ai/knowledge-base-development-engineer)

-Human language technologies engineer: [http://www.forge.ai/hlt-research-engineer](http://www.forge.ai/hlt-research-engineer)

-Data Scientist/Machine learning engineer: [http://www.forge.ai/machine-learning-engineer](http://www.forge.ai/machine-learning-engineer)

~~~
brndn
You might want to put Boston somewhere in your description for those who just
ctrl+f for that

------
Marie_Beauhurst
Beauhurst | Full-stack Developer | Brixton, London |
[http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/full-stack-
developer](http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/full-stack-developer)

Beauhurst is on a mission to find and track every ambitious, high-growth
business in the UK. It's going well - in fact, we're already the number one
data source for this sort of information. And we've built a clever online
platform so that we can share unprecedented amounts of it with our users. They
tell us it's enormously valuable but, as an ambitious company ourselves, we're
not done yet. If you're a fearless generalist who loves working with Django
and Python and doesn't mind getting stuck into different problems then this
this might well be the job for you.

------
emilymaher
SalesLoft | Atlanta, GA | [https://salesloft.com/company/career-
opportunities/](https://salesloft.com/company/career-opportunities/)

SalesLoft is a modern sales engagement platform built on Ruby, Angular, React.
We also have been dabbling into Elixir, ReactJS and Redux. We're pretty heavy
into ActiveModel Serializers, Sidekiq, Factory Girls, RSpec, Capybara, UI
Router, and Restangular too for what it is worth.

We strive to incorporate customer first, results focused, bias towards action,
glass half full, and team above self values in everything we do, to better
serve you. We're also the fastest growing tech company in Atlanta.

We're hiring Full Stack Software Engineers, UI Engineers, QA Engineers, and a
Product Manager.

Email me (Emily Maher) if you're interested: emily.maher@salesloft.com

------
makrueger
Arthrex Inc. | iOS Developer | Onsite | Naples, FL | Full time,
[https://www.arthrex.com](https://www.arthrex.com)

We are looking for an iOS Developer to join our growing team in southwest
Florida. Someone who is looking to have an immediate impact in all phases of
app development and who has a solid understanding of good app architecture.
Arthrex is a global medical device company and a leader in new product
development and medical education in orthopedics. As the software development
team, we create innovative products to help support the company in education
and research opportunities for our customers.

Some of the technologies/patterns we work with: - Swift, Objective-C, Java,
Golang, Ruby, Amazon Web Services - Postgres - Microservices

Please email makrueger at arthrex.com if you have any questions or interest

------
evtothedev
Snapdocs | Rails Engineers & Data Scientists & Product Managers | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | [https://www.snapdocs.com](https://www.snapdocs.com)

Snapdocs (YC W14, SV Angel) is an early stage, rapidly growing company looking
to fill a variety of roles. (Growth, amiright?) We're a small team tackling
the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're bringing modern, elegant
software to a field that still relies on fax machines and manilla envelopes.
We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based pillar of the US
economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, data,
and computer vision for mortgage documents. For data, it decides everything we
do. We won't start work on a new feature until we can point to the numbers we
hope to move. Snapdocs' culture is one that trusts its team members to make
smart decisions. This means we value both independent work as well as seeking
collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and
we're looking to expand further.

Skills & Requirements Regardless of Role:

* Being the 12th member of on a fast-growing technical team (and 30th employee overall). This means helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back the whole way through.

* Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs](https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs)

------
ascendify_eng
Ascendify | Scala Engineer | San Francisco, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://talent.ascendify.com/careers/jobs/backend-scala-
engi...](https://talent.ascendify.com/careers/jobs/backend-scala-engineer-san-
francisco-ca-usa-1)

Ascendify is a rapidly growing, silicon valley, venture-backed company based
in downtown San Francisco that delivers talent solutions to large, global
companies. Ascendify’s end-to-end talent platform leverages artificial
intelligence to help enterprise companies attract, select, develop and grow
talent.

As a Scala Engineer you will work with a Team Lead to build new and maintain
existing projects. You must be capable of working in a fast-paced, rapidly
changing environment, be self-motivated, results-driven and detail-oriented to
achieve success.

------
jonathanbull
EmailOctopus | LONDON | ONSITE

We're a bootstrapped startup offering mail marketing for up to 10x cheaper
than MailChimp. Looking for an onsite PHP developer to join us - experience of
AWS essential. [https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com)

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
cadr
Final (YC W15) | Oakland, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://getfinal.com](https://getfinal.com)

Help us build a credit card for the 21st century. We just launched and
continue to grow out our talented team. It's a unique opportunity to deal with
a complex, scalable product that people interact with every day.

Final is a YC and venture-backed company based in downtown Oakland, CA a few
steps from the BART. We’re a small team of intellectually curious people
trying to make waves in a big industry.

We are looking for exceptional front and backend (or full stack) developers
and a variety of product and operations roles. Our stack is Rails and Tornado
backends with React/iOS/Android front ends.

[https://getfinal.com/jobs/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/)

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of thirteen
senior developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

~~~
Abdur91
i have applied to the job @ open edx lately,but did not got any
response.Should i apply again??

------
antonber
Highrise - Durham, North Carolina | Lead Backend Developer | ONSITE | Full-
time | Relocation to Durham | [https://highrise-
inc.workable.com/jobs/513323](https://highrise-inc.workable.com/jobs/513323) |
Highrise connects the world through games

Highrise
([http://appstore.com/highriseyouravatarcommunity](http://appstore.com/highriseyouravatarcommunity))
is the leading avatar-based social network on iOS. Every day, over 100,000
people use our application to make friends, keep in touch, decorate avatars
and rooms, and chat. We are committed to providing a warm and comforting
environment for people from all walks of life in Highrise.

As Lead Backend Developer, you'll be the first non-founder engineer on the
backend team. The role is highly independent and will be working closely with
our cofounders on all things backend. We have a strong engineering culture
with an extremely capable and experienced team. The entire Highrise mobile app
was built single handedly by our CTO, with the entire server backend written
by our VP Eng. We are looking for an engineer and developer of the same
caliber to join our team to take Highrise to the next level.

The role is fast-paced and independent, with a focus on results rather than on
direct oversight or management. The role will require learning new tools,
languages, algorithms, techniques and much more. Our backend is modern and
highly performant. The stack uses Kubernetes, JRuby, Scala, Akka, and MongoDB,
so experience with any of these technologies is a plus. To support the next
round of growth we plan to migrate the JRuby and Scala codebases to Java, and
you will be the lead architect of this new Java backend. In short, this is the
perfect role for a self-starting engineer who loves to solve challenging
problems in a fast-paced environment.

More here: [https://highrise-inc.workable.com/jobs/513323](https://highrise-
inc.workable.com/jobs/513323)

------
eli
Industry Dive | Washington, DC | Full-Time Onsite

    
    
        ++ MULTIPLE POSITIONS ++
    

\- Data Engineer / Data Analyst - Manage development of our Airflow-based ETL
& data warehouse

\- Python Developer - Our core app is in Django, but we also have Flask apps
and a Python data ETL project

\- DBA - Data modeling and database design. Maintain data dictionary.

\- IT Intern

\- Also editorial, sales, and ops roles -- check the website. And please
contact me if you're interested in working here but don't fit an open
position.

    
    
        ++ WHO WE ARE ++
    

Industry Dive is a 5+ year old B2B digital media startup. We have our own
journalists and editors who report news for executives in different
industries. Some of our sites:
[http://www.retaildive.com/](http://www.retaildive.com/)
[http://www.utilitydive.com/](http://www.utilitydive.com/) and
[http://www.smartcitiesdive.com/](http://www.smartcitiesdive.com/)

This recent profile is a nice overview of the company:
[http://dive.pub/DiveWapo](http://dive.pub/DiveWapo)

We offer good benefits, competitive salary, and we're proud of our culture &
commitment to work/life balance.

Washington Post "2017 Top Workplace" and a Washington Business Journal "Best
Place To Work" three years running.

    
    
        ++ LEARN MORE ++
    

Additional details at [http://industrydive.com/](http://industrydive.com/) but
_please_ don't hesitate to reach out me directly: eli at industrydive dot com.

I'll do a quick information interview with anyone, even if you don't think
you're a fit for any current openings.

------
ifc
Qventus | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite

Qventus mission is to simplify how healthcare operates, so that hospitals and
caregivers can focus on delivering the best possible care to patients. We
think that data and analytics should make it easier for hospital teams to do
great things.

We use machine learning to create solutions that help healthcare organizations
and their people adapt to the variability of the healthcare system and make
the right decisions from the most complex data. We believe that small, day-to-
day decisions can, over time create massive improvements in healthcare.

We have several positions open:

\-- Full Stack Engineers

\-- Front End Engineers

\-- Mobile Engineer (Android, iOS)

\-- Backend Engineers

\-- DevOps Engineer

\-- QA/Build/Release Engineers

For more information, visit [http://www.qventus.com](http://www.qventus.com)
If you are interested please submit your resume to jobs@qventus.com

------
kwent
Instacart | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full Time | [https://www.instacart.com](https://www.instacart.com)

Every few years, a company appears that transforms an industry. Instacart has
the chance to be one of those companies, and you could be one of the early
people that shape Instacart. We're changing how people shop for groceries.

Join our team to build the next CI/CD pipeline powered by Kubernetes at
Instacart and let our talented developers deploys their apps really fast.

We run our infrastructure on top of AWS and are embracing Terraform to
normalize and standardize our environment.

Apply now:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/602958](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/602958)

------
bernardom
Insikt | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, Los Angeles | ONSITE, VISA

Insikt is a lending platform serving the underbanked. We are headquartered in
downtown San Francisco (2 blocks from Montgomery BART station) and have
another engineering office near Burbank.

Check out this podcast from our founder:
[http://www.lendacademy.com/podcast-50-james-gutierrez-of-
ins...](http://www.lendacademy.com/podcast-50-james-gutierrez-of-insikt/)

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, React, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, Kafka, AWS

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers (Junior to Senior).

Please send me your resume: bmenezes [at] [company name] [.com]

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/insikt/jobs/666520#.WQd37VPyvIE](https://boards.greenhouse.io/insikt/jobs/666520#.WQd37VPyvIE)

------
GiniScout
Gini GmbH | Backend Developer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE |

[https://www.gini.net/en/](https://www.gini.net/en/)

Cassandra is more than a beautiful Greek figure for you and RabbitMQ doesn’t
make you think of a good meal? Scalability and performance are what your
wildest dreams are made of? Then keep on reading!

Gini is paper invoices magically automated. By magic we mean a self learning
semantics technology that extracts key data out of different format invoices.
And how does that make difference - it automates the painful invoice payment,
expense tracking or accounting tasks for end-users.

Please apply here:
[https://www.gini.net/assets/Gini_Senior_Backend_Developer.pd...](https://www.gini.net/assets/Gini_Senior_Backend_Developer.pdf)

------
ericcf
Center for Behavioral Intervention Technologies at Northwestern University |
Developer Associate, Systems Analyst/Programmer, Developer Intern, Graphic
Design Intern | Chicago, IL | ONSITE, INTERNS,
[http://cbits.northwestern.edu](http://cbits.northwestern.edu)

CBITs is looking to expand its team by hiring entry-level and early career
developers and designers in Chicago. We are all full stack developers,
responsible for the entire lifecycle of web and mobile applications used in
clinical research trials. We work primarily with Ruby on Rails, Android and
Ionic. We would love to see any applicants who care about making products that
will help researchers and study participants improve the science of health
care.

If interested, please email tanicia.burns [at] northwestern (dot) edu

------
amidland
WillowTree | Data Strategist | Charlottesville, VA | ONSITE
[https://willowtreeapps.com](https://willowtreeapps.com)

WillowTree | Digital Marketing Manager | Charlottesville, VA |ONSITE
[https://willowtreeapps.com](https://willowtreeapps.com)

WillowTree designs and develops mobile & web apps for the world’s leading
brands. We are hiring for a number of different positions and the company is
ranked as one of best places to work several years running.

More information and a list of all open positions can be found:
[https://willowtreeapps.com/careers](https://willowtreeapps.com/careers)

If you have any questions about WillowTree or the positions, feel free to send
me an email: alicia.midland@willowtreeapps.com

------
nickreffitt
Tapdaq ([https://tapdaq.com](https://tapdaq.com)) | London / Prague |
FULLTIME, VISA

Tapdaq enables mobile developers to grow, retain and monetise their app’s user
base. Over 4,000 developers use our in-app advertising to set up efficient
cross promotion campaigns between their own apps, and our ad mediation to
maximise their revenue. Our vision is to become the default inventory
management platform for mobile applications.

We have two openings:

\- Java Engineer (London): [https://tapdaq.com/jobs#java-
engineer](https://tapdaq.com/jobs#java-engineer)

\- Web Developer (Prague): [https://tapdaq.com/jobs#web-
developer](https://tapdaq.com/jobs#web-developer)

If you have any questions, feel free to message me on nick@tapdaq.com

------
krawczstef
Stitch Fix | Machine Learning Platform | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE, VISA

Stitchfix is a clothing / style personalization service. Search Instagram for
#stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot about us, how much our customers
love us and you'll get an idea of our business. Come back when you're done.
P.S. we're profitable and did $730M in revenue last year.

Still interested? Well then come build Machine Learning/Algorithm Development
tooling in collaboration with the Valley’s best Data Scientists at Stitch Fix!

My team's ambition is to build similar tools to Finagle, FB Learner Flow,
DeLorean and integrate tools like Airflow, TensorFlow, etc. into a cohesive
self-service algorithm development/machine learning platform.

Want to know more about the data-tech behind Stitch Fix? Take another 10mins
to browse [http://algorithms-tour.stitchfix.com](http://algorithms-
tour.stitchfix.com). I also recommend browsing our "Multithreaded" Tech blog
[http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/algorithms/blog/](http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/algorithms/blog/)
and other job postings at
[http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/careers/](http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/careers/)

Job post & online application:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=514673&gh_jid=51467...](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=514673&gh_jid=51467...).
Apply using the careers page, but include that you saw the posting on Hacker
News. Interview process would be a technical phone screen(s) & a full day or
two half day on-sites.

Me:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/skrawczyk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/skrawczyk)
\- I am the tech lead & hiring manager.

Questions? Comments?

------
old-gregg
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com) | Devops Engineer | US
| Remote or Bay Area

Gravitational, an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco, is
looking for devops engineers.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      - Maintain Kubernetes clusters.
      - Assist our customers in porting their applications to Kubernetes.
      - Travel to conferences and occasionally present or train other engineers.
    

We are well-funded by fantastic Silicon Valley investors. We are an
experienced team: we founded Mailgun which was acquired by Rackspace, we
created Vulcand and some other cool stuff at Rackspace and are authors of
Teleport and Telekube

About our team: we love Linux and low level systems programming and we love
helping open source communities and other engineers to get things done.

jobs@gravitational.com

------
GiniScout
Gini GmbH | iOS Developer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE |

[https://www.gini.net/en/](https://www.gini.net/en/)

You prefer playing with the latest smartphone technologies rather than with
the device itself? You dream of building products so magical that users scream
and cry out with astonishment? Then keep on reading!

Gini is paper invoices magically automated. By magic we mean a self learning
semantics technology that extracts key data out of different format invoices.
And how does that make difference - it automates the painful invoice payment,
expense tracking or accounting tasks for end-users.

Please apply here:
[https://www.gini.net/assets/Gini_Senior_iOS_Developer.pdf](https://www.gini.net/assets/Gini_Senior_iOS_Developer.pdf)

------
thesociable
The Mill | Production Technology Developer | London |
[http://www.themill.com/](http://www.themill.com/)

The Mill is a global company of artists, technologists and makers producing
world class visual effects across all forms of media. Our small team within
the company is relatively new and focused on supporting distributed creative
work through the development of core products with high impact across the
entire group.

We are looking for developers to join our team and help build solutions for
asset management, project management and business analytics.

Find out more and apply at
[https://careers.themill.com/job/911ba748-211c-4d8e-94e3-6513...](https://careers.themill.com/job/911ba748-211c-4d8e-94e3-6513cf4fb6c1)

------
bnomis
Seedlink Technology | Shanghai | Full Time | Onsite

Seedlink is using machine learning to transform the recruiting industry. We
analyse gigabytes of data to produce models of ideal candidates. We then match
candidates’ responses against our models to predict which candidates best fit
our clients’ requirements.

We have big plans to grow internationally and to apply our technology to a
range of industries.

Our stack is React/Redux + Python/Django/DRF on AWS/Aliyun/Linux via
Ansible/Jenkins.

We're looking for a variety of engineers: frontend, backend, test/qa, devops,
data science. More at
[https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/careers/tech/](https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/careers/tech/)

Happy to receive CVs, questions: simon.blanchard@seedlinktech.com

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, Bay
Area, London | Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
tonyleask
Investopedia | Senior Web Developer, Product Team | Edmonton, AB Canada |
ONSITE, FTE, VISA, SALARY:DOE,
[http://www.investopedia.com](http://www.investopedia.com)

The engineering team at Investopedia believes in owning their impact and
fighting complexity while giving back and having fun. We believe that small,
empowered, self-motivated teams can do big things. Our work crosses a wide
variety of teams, applications, and technology stacks within Investopedia -
collaboration and communication are as important as writing new code. We work
primarily with PHP but have started to extract smaller services using Node.js
and Python.

We're looking for: \- Exceptional ability to work anywhere in the technical
stack, delivering quality code both on the frontend and backend. - Exceptional
proficiency using PHP/HTML/CSS/Javascript. - Ability to leverage and integrate
with third party APIs. - Commitment to continuous improvement and building a
world-class engineering culture. - Demonstrated design and UX sensibilities. -
Enthusiasm for leading, guiding, mentoring and collaborating with other
engineers. - Exposure to architectural patterns of a large, high-scale web
application. - Strong CS fundamentals, rigor in engineering. - Familiarity
with Drupal, online advertising, publishing, and SEO is a plus.

Benefits: - Competitive Vacation Plan - Competitive salary - Great benefits
(medical, dental, vision, RRSP matching)- Unlimited snacks/drinks - great
workspace (daily foosball, dart challenges and beer always on tap)

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[http://smrtr.io/05j3iA](http://smrtr.io/05j3iA) (or e-mail
jobs@investopedia.com)

About our company:
[http://www.investopedia.com/careers](http://www.investopedia.com/careers),
For more jobs, visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-listings)

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | UX/UI Designer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE (with remote
options), Relocation Offered for Out-of-State Candidates

Perks: 6 Time Winner of "Best Place to Work" from Outside Magazine, Health
Insurance Premiums 100% paid for, Unlimited Ski Lift Tickets, Outdoor Gear
Closet, and great work/life balance.

www.geocaching.com/careers

About Geocaching HQ We are the global headquarters for the game of geocaching.
Our apps and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of millions of
people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Our mission (and yours should you choose to accept it) is to inspire and
enable discovery, exploration and adventure. Basically, everyone’s job here is
to enable millions of people to have fun outside. How cool is that?

Position Overview: We want to maximize the ease-of-use for all of our
products, so our users can spend less time figuring out how our applications
work and more time playing outside. The UX/UI Designer for Web will assist in
all phases of product development, including research, ideation, validation
and high-fidelity visual design.

We need you to make the cool, innovative things that will turn Geocaching into
a trend-setter on the international stage.

What you'll do: ● Work as a critical member within a team of product owners,
producers and developers to deliver world-class experiences ● Create what it
takes to articulate the design, including whiteboard sketches, user flows,
wireframes, interactive prototypes, animations and redlines ● Interview users,
gather requirements from stakeholders, present your designs, and explain the
reasoning behind design decisions ● Contribute to the growth of the UX team
through critiques, brainstorms, discussions and recommendations

Apply today at www.geocaching.com/careers.

Interview process includes 1st Phone Screen w/ HR, 2nd Phone Screen w/ hiring
team + portfolio review, Skype Interview (if out of state), and In-person
Interview.

------
renanbcampos
Software Engineer (Back End) | CareMessage (YC W14) | REMOTE | FullTime
CareMessage is looking for a Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails experience
to help build and maintain our web platform that streamlines care management
and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. You’ll be
working on exciting projects like optimizing our Sidekiq queuing system,
improving and building new integrations with Twilio, building our customer
analytics code, and helping improve and maintain our own API. Our engineering
team follows agile principles in a test driven development process. We are a
remote first team that values open collaboration and shared ownership. More
Info: [http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1](http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1)

------
apu
Dropbox | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco, Seattle, New York |
Onsite, full-time

Dropbox’s Machine Learning team develops high-impact solutions that touch
millions of people and a lot of data. From images and videos to documents and
audio (in every language!), the Dropbox ML team tackles it all! We leverage
the full range of classic & modern ML techniques (whatever a problem calls
for!), including {semi,un,}supervised learning, deep learning of all flavors
(from CNNs to LSTMs and beyond!), and online/interactive learning.

See this blog post for a deep-dive into a recent feature we developed (OCR on
scanned documents): [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/04/creating-a-modern-
ocr](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/04/creating-a-modern-ocr)

We're looking for people with either academic or practical backgrounds in
machine learning, ideally with experience in natural language understanding,
information retrieval, knowledge extraction, and/or deep learning.

Responsibilities:

\- Work within the Machine Learning Team to prototype, design, code, train,
test, deploy, and iterate on large scale machine learning systems.

\- Build delightful products and experiences for millions, while working
alongside an excellent, cross-functional team across Engineering, Product and
Design.

\- Help shape the direction of machine learning and artificial intelligence at
Dropbox.

Benefits and Perks:

\- Getting to make a tremendous impact on our infrastructure & products, which
are used by hundreds of millions of people around the world

\- Working with a highly skilled and experienced team with backgrounds in
industry & academia, across many different fields

\- Market competitive total compensation package

\- 100% company-paid individual medical, dental, & vision insurance coverage

\- 401k + company match

\- Generous vacation & volunteer policy

\- Free Dropbox space for your friends and family :-)

Apply here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100)

Please don't hesitate to reach out to me, even if just to ask a question or
clarify something! (Contact info in my profile)

~~~
quanticle
Just as a point of clarification, I think you should remove Seattle and New
York from the locations on the post if the position(s) you're advertising
aren't in Seattle or New York. For those of us outside the Bay Area (and with
no intention of moving to the Bay Area), posts like this mess up our search
filters.

------
galeaspablo
Pushfor | Senior Backend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite

Pushfor is an instant messaging and content sharing platform designed
specifically for secure business use. We are looking for professionalism,
initiative, and commitment to the team. On a technical level, we are looking
for someone who understands SOLID design, who has experience developing
maintainable/decoupled code, and who is a close (not necessarily perfect)
match to the essential skills listed below.

Our interview process consists of an initial phone call, a technical
interview, and an interview with management.

Important Skills:

\- Strong PHP and Symfony \- SQL & MongoDB \- Devops experience: Linux,
Docker, AWS, Orchestration \- Best practices: TDD, BDD, DDD

Would be nice to have:

\- CQRS/Event Sourcing \- Functional Programming \- Python \- Java

Interested? Email luis@pushfor.com

P.S. We are also looking for a Junior / Mid Developer.

------
baumandm
Expedia (EDW) | Senior Full-Stack / Back-End Engineers | Bellevue, WA | Full-
Time | ONSITE

Expedia's Enterprise Data Warehouse Engineering team is expanding and looking
to hire several senior full-stack or back-end engineers. We're working on
improving our big data platform and making it easier for analysts to do their
jobs. Hadoop-related experience is a big plus, but not required.

Tech: Java, Node.js, Angular 4, Hadoop, Teradata, AWS, & more

More info and application:
[https://expedia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/search](https://expedia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/search),
search for R-16566. Feel free to contact me directly at dbauman@expedia.com
for more information.

[http://www.lifeatexpedia.com/](http://www.lifeatexpedia.com/)

------
colinsidoti
Harbor | Front End, Back End | Chicago |
[https://harborpension.com](https://harborpension.com)

Harbor is bringing back the pension (or something like it). We make it easy to
build a retirement portfolio that incorporates guaranteed lifetime income,
because we think that's the best way for every American to build a secure
retirement.

We're hiring developers to join us for Techstars in Chicago this summer.
Remote and/or Interns are ok.

Front End - We need a Javscript developer to take ownership over our front end
codebase. It's currently built with jQuery, though we're strongly considering
a move to React.

Back End - Ruby on Rails - Help develop the architecture for our own tools, as
well as build out integrations to our financial partners.

Please contact colin@harborpension.com for more details.

------
bnewbold
Internet Archive | San Francisco, CA | PM, SRE, Book Curator | Full Time,
ONSITE

The Internet Archive is a US-based non-profit which has been backing up the
web and pursuing "Universal Access to All Knowledge" for more than 20 years.
Some of our larger projects include the Wayback Machine, a national news TV
archive, openlibrary.org, and archive-it.org. We own an operate all of our
digital compute and redundant storage hardware, including our data center real
estate, and run a predominantly free/open source software stack. We have some
remote employees, but the majority of engineers work full time from our
beautiful headquarters in the Richmond district of San Francisco (the roles
below are on-site, though exceptional and travel-flexible remotes are welcome
to apply anyways).

As of July 2017 we are actively hiring for:

\- Manager Site Reliability & Infrastructure

\- Hardware Design Engineer, for our custom book scanning pipeline

\- Curator of Books & Linked Data, who will improve our book cataloging,
metadata management, and scan prioritization process

\- Project Manager for an existing 5-engineer team developing and operating a
successful production Python/Django web application (no listing for this yet,
contact me)

\- ... and more!

The Internet Archive is an equal opportunity employer and additionally
encourages applicants from all educational and career backgrounds. As a
mission-driven non-profit we do not compete with Silicon Valley market rates,
but we do pay a livable Bay Area salaries, provide full benefits including
paternal leave, and our employees have the freedom to discuss their work
publicly. Our funding is stable, we have weathered several tech bubbles, and
intend to be operating well through the 21st century.

Applications and more information at
[http://archive.org/about/jobs.php](http://archive.org/about/jobs.php), or
contact me directly and I will route your message internally.

------
dave_ambike
Omm IT Solutions | Fullstack Developer | Baltimore, MD | www.ommincorp.com |
Onsite with one day per week tele-work option |

Omm is a Columbia, MD based Information Technology Solutions and Professional
Services provider. We provide custom solutions and services while keeping
focus on the goals and objectives of our clients in mind. Our team consists of
leaders who provide a unique balance of expertise, vision and humility. At
Omm, we strongly believe in what we do and how we do it, consistently
delivering results with integrity, focus, teamwork, and respect.

We are looking for a Fullstack Javascript Developer (React.js and Node.js)
with good experience working with Redux, Flux or MobX for a long term project.

If you are a good fit for this role, please send your resume and sample codes/
github link to careers@ommincorp.com

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Front End / UX |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and
Mexico so we can collaborate during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
trylemonade
Lemonade | Django Engineer | Taipei, Taiwan | Onsite

Lemonade is a platform for online advertising and influencer marketing. We are
a small team in Taipei, Beijing, and San Francisco. Our toolsets are Python,
Django, AWS, and Git. If you have questions or interest, please email us at
join@trylemonade.com!

------
Kaedon
ChowNow | Principal Front End Engineer | Los Angeles, CA (Playa Vista) | Full
Time | Onsite | [https://www.chownow.com/](https://www.chownow.com/)

At ChowNow, we build online ordering systems for thousands of restaurants.
We're launching new projects in the coming months that I'm really excited
about. Most recently, we launched
[https://eat.chownow.com](https://eat.chownow.com) and the iOS app
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chownow-food-delivery-and-
re...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chownow-food-delivery-and-restaurant-
takeout/id1210943577?mt=8)). I love working here as a software engineer. It's
a great balance of challenge, responsibility, and freedom.

We're looking to bring on a Principal Front End Engineer to help us build out
the new products and update some of the existing ones. We use React for our
newest projects and have some Ember.js projects too. The position is here:
[http://bit.ly/chownow-frontend](http://bit.ly/chownow-frontend)

In addition, we'd like to hire another senior-level backend / full-stack
engineer to work on our Python-based services ([http://bit.ly/chownow-
fullstack](http://bit.ly/chownow-fullstack)). This is the team I'm on! We have
interesting opportunities coming up related to scaling, architecture, and new
products.

You can find all our open positions at [https://jobs.lever.co/chownow?lever-
via=MO5-ac-qvc](https://jobs.lever.co/chownow?lever-via=MO5-ac-qvc) or read
more about ChowNow on Glassdoor ([http://bit.ly/chownow-
glassdoor](http://bit.ly/chownow-glassdoor)). If you have questions what it's
like to work here, please contact me at kevinlondon@chownow.com or Candice,
our recruiter, at candice@chownow.com. Thanks!

------
sfpwork
Legal Tracker (Thomson Reuters) | Senior Software Engineer (.NET JavaScript) |
US | REMOTE, FULLTIME, [https://legaltracker.com/](https://legaltracker.com/)

These are WFH positions but you must live in the US and have proper work
authorization. You will join a entire team of full time remote web developers,
working with ASP.NET, JavaScript, SQL Server, NServiceBus, Azure, etc. in very
well established product in the legal matter management space. We've been
exclusively remote for well over a decade, with great success.

We are hiring for these roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer \- Lead Software Engineer

Please contact me (sergio.pereira@tr.com) for more details and specific
question. Unfortunately at this time we really cannot consider candidates from
outside of the US.

------
rogergonzalez
CreativeLive | Platform, Front-End, Full-Stack, Data | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time, onsite, SALARY:$120k-$200k

We provide online creative education, streaming live classes for free 24/7!

Want to learn Photoshop? Heavy metal audio production? Jewelry making? Getting
more wedding photography clients? Come to
[https://creativelive.com/](https://creativelive.com/)

Want to do cool work in Node/Angular/Mongo/Docker/Kafka/AWS? Talk to me. :-)

Software Engineer, Front-End (Entry Level) Software Engineer, Front-End
(Senior/Mid-Level) Software Engineer, Platform (Senior/Lead) Software
Engineer, Product Analytics (Senior/Mid-Level)

[https://creativelive.com/jobs](https://creativelive.com/jobs)

~~~
xfabx
Hey !

I have applied for the entry level position. When can I expect an update?

------
devgoth
LogicGate ([https://www.logicgate.com](https://www.logicgate.com)) | Chicago,
IL | ONSITE | Front End Engineer LogicGate is looking for a full time Front
End Engineer. LogicGate is building technology to help businesses automate and
track disorganized processes. Our office is in the heart of River North with
less than 10 minute walks to Brown/Red/Blue CTA train stations and multiple
bus stops. We work with AngularJS, D3, Gulp, SCSS, HTML, and more! We are
currently experimenting with Angular 2.0, Docker, and other cutting edge
technologies.

To apply, please visit
[https://logicgate.workable.com/j/754D01A18B](https://logicgate.workable.com/j/754D01A18B)

------
MattBlissett
Global Biodiversity Information Facility (GBIF) | Software Developer |
Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE, VISA, SALARY:615k DKK
[http://www.gbif.org/](http://www.gbif.org/)

GBIF is an international organization and open-data research infrastructure,
whose purpose is to make scientific biodiversity data available to all on the
Internet.

In other words, like everyone else, we have cat pictures [1], but we also have
a cat map [2], and we've started tracking when (and by whom) that data is
cited [3].

We're looking for a software developer who will work on the systems behind
GBIF.org: our data ingestion system, search indices, APIs, analytics, maps,
configuration management, monitoring and so on. The source code for all this
is on GitHub: [https://github.com/gbif/](https://github.com/gbif/). No biology
knowledge is needed ­— the other developers have this, so strong development
and Linux skills are much more important.

The starting salary is 51268 DKK per month (almost €6900/mth) and is exempt
from Danish tax. Staff are recruited on the broadest possible geographical
basis, so a visa is no problem at all.

For further information, and to apply by email:
[http://www.gbif.org/newsroom/news/gbif-seeks-software-
develo...](http://www.gbif.org/newsroom/news/gbif-seeks-software-developer)

[1]
[https://demo.gbif.org/occurrence/gallery?taxon_key=9703](https://demo.gbif.org/occurrence/gallery?taxon_key=9703)

[2] [https://demo.gbif.org/species/9703](https://demo.gbif.org/species/9703)

[3]
[https://demo.gbif.org/resource/search?q=Felidae&contentType=...](https://demo.gbif.org/resource/search?q=Felidae&contentType=literature)

~~~
busterarm
The link to the pdf with your complete job description seems to be non-
functional.

~~~
MattBlissett
Thanks for reporting, something very strange is happening here. I assume you
can see other pages on [http://www.gbif.org](http://www.gbif.org)? I see
successful downloads of the PDF in the Varnish logs, and it is served from the
same place as other static assets.

Anyway, here's a copy:
[https://gbif.box.com/s/mi5h83nio5lnw2dfjzimar3u7dhp5loz](https://gbif.box.com/s/mi5h83nio5lnw2dfjzimar3u7dhp5loz)

Or maybe it would work from our test site: [http://www.gbif-
uat.org/sites/default/files/documents/Advert...](http://www.gbif-
uat.org/sites/default/files/documents/Advert_for_GBIF_Software_Developer_2017.pdf)

~~~
busterarm
Cool, that'll work. Thank you!

------
orangeplus
Ascendify | Multiple Positions | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://talent.ascendify.com/](https://talent.ascendify.com/)

OUR CULTURE

We’re a small, world-class agile team and we expect you to be at top of your
game. We offer a competitive benefits package, a great office, and all the
latest tools you need to produce your best work. Ascendify is committed to
learning and development of our Engineering team. We'll support you with off-
site courses and hands-on training in the application. Your role will grow as
the company grows in whatever way best suits your skills and interests.
Ascendify is located at 530 Bush Street, just a short walk away from BART and
Muni stations, near everything the Financial District has to offer.

Need: Scala, QA, Front End (react)

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, USA | onsite
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/](https://www.secondspectrum.com/)

We're a sports oriented company that blends computer vision, machine learning
and design to change how sports are coached, played and watched. Starting next
season, we're going to be the Official Optical Tracking Provider for the NBA.

openings:
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html](https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html)

Briefly: Computer Vision (CV) in Lausanne CH and LA, mid-senior software
engineer in LA, mid-to-senior front-end engineer in LA. QA and senior QA
engineers in LA and infrastructure engineer in LA.

I'm happy to answer questions: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
latently
Latently | Deep Learning | Boulder, CO | REMOTE

Have some time on your hands and interested in implementing scientific papers
for a stealth-mode deep learning startup? Contact brian@latent.ly More info:
[https://goo.gl/HhvxLO](https://goo.gl/HhvxLO)

~~~
Vindicis
I'd downvote you if I could. Partly because this isn't a job, and mainly
because you're dishonest.

1\. Why are you doing this?

This project increases the talent pool for AI/ML which benefits both engineers
and companies. Additionally, by abstracting implementations into libraries
that implement the publically available literature we can more easily see what
is patented and what is not in addition to discovering prior art that can be
used to invalidate patents. It also helps new inventors know what inventions
are OK to incorporate into new inventions and what inventions they will need
to get permission to use.

Yeah. That's it. Go troll for free labour somewhere else.

~~~
latently
That's not how it works.

------
soamv
Platform9 Systems ([http://platform9.com](http://platform9.com)) | Software
Engineers, Developer Advocates, Program Managers, et al | Sunnyvale CA |
ONSITE, VISA

Platform9 makes cloud-hosted management systems for open source software (such
as Kubernetes and Openstack) on customer infrastructure.

We're also making Fission, a serverless framework for Kubernetes:
[http://fission.io](http://fission.io).

We're hiring across several positions: Software Engineering in various teams
including Kubernetes, Openstack, and Fission; Software Engineers in Devops;
Developer Advocates; and Technical Program Managers.

Find more at: [https://platform9.com/careers](https://platform9.com/careers)

------
quantson
Shipup | Paris, France | ONSITE | Full-stack software engineer

Shipup ( [https://www.shipup.co](https://www.shipup.co)) creates the best
delivery experience for online retailers. We follow every package shipped and
send proactive email and SMS notifications during delivery. We’ll be launching
our second product, (tracking pages directly embedded on the online retailer’s
website) this month.

We’re seeing strong traction with clients such as La Poste or Vente Privée and
daily signups from Shopify retailers in China, France, US...

We are looking to hire our first engineer who will work directly with our CTO.
If you feel like joining a relatively young startup and get many
responsibilities, drop me a line at quentin@shipup.co

Together we can change the post purchase experience in e-commerce.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

    
    
      We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app because it helps them build real things more efficiently.
      By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be huge!
      We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows.
    
      We’re also looking for QA Automation engineers, data scientists and engineering managers. You can see our job postings and apply here: http://grnh.se/8fcutd

------
infant
ThoughtWorks Singapore | Senior/Lead Software Developer | Full-Time Onsite |
Visa Sponsorship available. We’re looking for full stack software engineers,
who’re very passionate about technology. Imagine a work environment that
values technological innovation, integrity and enthusiasm. Where you get a
chance to do great work, alongside some of the brightest people and industry
luminaries that you have ever met, like Martin Fowler, Jim Highsmith, Pramod
Sadalage and many more. Do you want to make a difference while doing the kind
of work you love? At ThoughtWorks you can. To apply and for more details -
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/466063](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/466063)

------
stephengordon
Criteria | iOS Developer (Swift) | Los Angeles,CA | Full Time, ONSITE We're
looking for a talented iOS Developer who will be responsible for developing
the next generation of our iOS app, JobFlare. JobFlare is a brain games app
for job seekers. You'll become a key part of a small team and work closely
with the Product Manager, Lead Designer, and senior executives shaping the
vision for the app. Because JobFlare is a very young app, you should be
comfortable iterating quickly to incorporate user feedback and improve upon
the feature set.

Click here to read the full job description or apply:
[https://www.criteriacorp.com/company/ios_developer.php](https://www.criteriacorp.com/company/ios_developer.php)

------
roadbeats
Kozmos ([https://getkozmos.com](https://getkozmos.com)) | Full-stack Engineer,
Marketing | Remote

Bookmarking simplified into one button. It automatically organizes users
bookmarks, providing an advanced search engine. (Read more at
[https://medium.com/@azerbike/introducing-kozmos-a-new-
bookma...](https://medium.com/@azerbike/introducing-kozmos-a-new-bookmarking-
platform-75f4df448ccc))

Kozmos' tech stack is Go, Preact, Elastic Search, LevelDB and MySQL. We need
engineers with ML background to help us build a better search engine.

Check out the product at [https://getkozmos.com](https://getkozmos.com)

Ping me directly with your Github and resume at azer@getkozmos.com

------
CrlNvl
_Bentley Systems | Cloud Software Developer | Paris, Sophia Antipolis or
Québec | Full time | On-
site[https://www.bentley.com/](https://www.bentley.com/) _

Bentley Systems Inc. is seeking passionate developers to create software
offering innovating solutions for planning, conception, construction and
management of cities, airports, transportation systems, energy systems, mines
and all other infrastructures useful to human activities.

We are seeking software developers capable of working with a variety of
programming languages and technologies. We cover the complete range of Cloud
products, Servers and Specialized applications on desktop computers, laptops,
tablets and mobile phones. Candidates must be comfortable with the Agile
development methodology.

Under the supervision of the Software Director and Project Owner and the
guidance of Product Managers of dependent products, the developer will assume
the responsibilities of a Software Developer including design, implementation,
testing and support of product features, core components or Microsoft Azure
based Cloud services.

Further information - in French - and application:
[https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?job...](https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=12687&company=bentleyprod)

 _Bentley Systems | Software Engineer | Paris | Full time | On-
site[https://www.bentley.com/](https://www.bentley.com/) _

Bentley Systems Inc. is seeking a new developer for its AutoPipe Vessel
software. As part of the team, you will take part in the research and
implementation of new algorithms relative to pressure, heat exchange in pipes
and more. Further information and application:
[https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?job...](https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=14181&company=bentleyprod)

------
ylaine
Finch Therapeutics | Data Scientist | Somerville, MA (Boston area) | ONSITE,
full-time

Finch creates microbial therapeutics, defined communities of bacteria that
manipulate the human microbiome to treat disease. Building on the success of
fecal transplants for treating C. difficile infection, we're working both to
uncover the mechanisms of action to make treatments more robust and effective,
and to discover how this kind of microbiome manipulation can treat other
diseases. Our Data Science team develops tools and intuition to extract
biological meaning from low-sample, high-feature microbial data from human
clinical samples. Open positions include:

\- Machine learning data scientist \- Computational biologist \- Database
developer \- Bioinformatician

Apply online at finchtherapeutics.com/jobs

------
mightyranger57
Cringle || Senior Backend Developer, Senior Full Stack Developer, Student
Developer || Berlin || Onsite, Full Time

We at Cringle are building the leading peer-to-peer payment solution in
Germany and are planning on rapidly expanding our business all across Europe.
We are looking for Ruby On Rails and Full Stack developers, to work with us on
the Cringle backend, extending our APIs and general functionality. We are
looking for someone to share our passion for building the best mobile payment
solution in Europe.

We are mainly using Ruby On Rails, Go, Kubernetes stack and always open to try
something new!

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[https://cringle.net/en/jobs](https://cringle.net/en/jobs) (or e-mail
jobs@cringle.net)

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, Designers, Data Scientists | San Francisco |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Help us turn billions of data points into healthier cities.

Join our team of tinkerers, scientists, designers, and engineers to empower
people with environmental intelligence. In collaboration with partners like
Google and the EPA, Aclima’s mission is to use large scale environmental
sensor networks and the resulting new body of knowledge to create a more
resilient, healthy and thriving world.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Senior Data Scientists

* Data Engineers

* And more... [http://jobs.aclima.io](http://jobs.aclima.io)

~~~
derrix
Please include the keywords REMOTE, INTERNS and/or VISA

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo.org | Data intern | Amsterdam | INTERN | ONSITE

Akvo is looking for a data management and analysis intern for a period of six
– eight months, preferably starting in August 2017. This is an opportunity to
gain practical experience working in a purpose-driven organisation. You will
work on various data analysis projects, such as: looking at which investments
in water infrastructure are most effective; and how data can best be combined
and presented to be useful for data-driven decision making.

Akvo Foundation builds open source software that we run as a service for
several dozen governments, UN organisations and hundreds of NGOs.

[http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-
at-akvo/)

------
kmtpaca
Datanyze | San Mateo | San Francisco Bay Area | ONSITE

We're hiring at Datanyze! We're a small, profitable Silicon Valley startup
looking for A+ talent. Our mission is to empower modern sales and marketing
professionals to make smarter data-driven decisions.

I love working here because of the awesome people who've created an amazing,
one-of-a-kind product. We also have some great benefits, like working from
home on Tuesdays, and we're dog friendly. :)

We're hiring...
[https://www.datanyze.com/careers](https://www.datanyze.com/careers)

* Software Engineer | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/555d1ae1-1bec-4ea1-8c27-18ac9...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/555d1ae1-1bec-4ea1-8c27-18ac951e364c)

* UX Designer | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/7deae848-47f9-4903-97d2-5eb1c...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/7deae848-47f9-4903-97d2-5eb1c2356fec)

* Enterprise Account Manager | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/a2f39154-37af-4ee7-bf0e-72d44...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/a2f39154-37af-4ee7-bf0e-72d448cd498c)

* VP of Customer Success | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/0ad20e60-488e-4297-b903-f8a4e...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/0ad20e60-488e-4297-b903-f8a4e1f88b5a)

* Office Manager | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/3921e0df-0faf-47d2-9eaa-733bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/3921e0df-0faf-47d2-9eaa-733bc140de05)

* Director, Business Development | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/ec07a814-b8ee-4364-b7eb-d90fa...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/ec07a814-b8ee-4364-b7eb-d90face00465)

* Inbound Sales Development Representative | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/e080d6a6-c570-4182-807e-6011e...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/e080d6a6-c570-4182-807e-6011e7b83f62)

* Sales Development Representative | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/537baaae-1fa1-4d88-862e-0348a...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/537baaae-1fa1-4d88-862e-0348a5f0ba0a)

------
sharlynnh
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

While we're always hiring software engineers for different teams across
different stacks and DevOps, here are a few notable roles:

* Senior Web Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794#.WVs7sNOG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794#.WVs7sNOGOAw)

* Data Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/253565#.WVs7zdOG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/253565#.WVs7zdOGOAw)

* Backend Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914#.WVs7_9OG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914#.WVs7_9OGOAw)

* HR Manager: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573#.WVs7cdOG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573#.WVs7cdOGOAw)

* FINOP: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/483987#.WVs8KNOG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/483987#.WVs8KNOGOAw)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
akhudek
Kira Systems | Multiple Positions | Toronto, Canada | Full-time, Onsite,
Remote, [https://kirasystems.com](https://kirasystems.com)

We're hiring Clojure developers and UX Designers to work in all places within
our stack. We welcome candidates at all experience levels. Don't know Clojure
but would like to? We want to hear from you too. Remote is ok, we have
flexible working hours, and we offer a relocation bonus for those wanting to
move to our headquarters in Toronto.

Kira Systems is a fast-growing Toronto-based software company. Our mission is
to empower enterprises through intuitive, easy-to-use software tools for
uncovering relevant information in contracts. The Kira application is built
upon our own proprietary, state-of-the-art machine learning technology. Our
customers include some of the world’s best law firms, professional service
firms, and corporations. They use Kira to quickly and accurately review and
analyze contracts for due diligence, real estate and financial transactions,
as well as contract management.

Clojure Developer: [https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162601-clojure-
developer](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162601-clojure-developer)

Clojure Web Developer (not remote):
[https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-184887-web-
developer](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-184887-web-developer)

Lead Reliability and Performance Developer:
[https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162195-lead-
reliability-a...](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162195-lead-reliability-
and-performance-developer)

Junior Linux Sysadmin (not remote):
[https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-181321-junior-linux-
sysad...](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-181321-junior-linux-sysadminsre)

More: [https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

------
bochen87
CleanSquare Robotics | Senior Robotics Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany |
Full Time | ONSITE

CleanSquare develops the technology platform that allows autonomous operation
of service and specialty vehicles. From automatic street sweeping, winter
service to greenery maintenance and many more use cases. We believe that
automatic operations of service vehicles are just a leap away with countless
benefits to be unlocked in the near future.

Are you an experienced robotics software engineer? Are ROS, Valgrind and GDB
your bread and butter? Then apply now!

Learn more here: [https://angel.co/cleansquare/jobs/247328-senior-robotics-
sof...](https://angel.co/cleansquare/jobs/247328-senior-robotics-software-
engineer)

------
dave_ambike
Omm It Solutions |Java Developer | Baltimore, MD | Onsite | Longterm Contract
|

Omm is a Columbia, MD based Information Technology Solutions and Professional
Services provider. We provide custom solutions and services while keeping
focus on the goals and objectives of our clients in mind. Our team consists of
leaders who provide a unique balance of expertise, vision and humility. At
Omm, we strongly believe in what we do and how we do it, consistently
delivering results with integrity, focus, teamwork, and respect. We are
looking for a Java/ J2EE Architect level person who has great expertise in
Java coding along with little knowledge and experience with react.js, node.js
and angular.js. www.ommincorp.com

please send resume to careers@ommincorp.com

------
mcmancsu
FullContact ([https://fullcontact.com](https://fullcontact.com)) | Denver,
Boulder | Full-Time | On-site

FullContact’s mission is to help the world stay fully connected, master its
contacts, and be awesome with people. (& yes - all roles include $7,500 Paid
PAID Vacation: [https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-
vacation/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/))

We are currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer - Identity Resolution on Data Platform

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/)

~~~
mcmancsu
We have a new position in Riga Latvia for:

\- Software Engineer, Services

[https://fullcontact.applytojob.com/apply/jobs/details/hgwuB6...](https://fullcontact.applytojob.com/apply/jobs/details/hgwuB6VvcK?city=riga)

------
cwatkins
Symplicity | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Washington, DC (Arlington, VA) |
ONSITE, VISA, [https://symplicity.com](https://symplicity.com)

Symplicity has helped guide more than 26 million students to their dream
career. We build the world’s leading campus recruiting software deployed at
over 1,100 colleges and also tools to help recruiters land entry-level talent
at these universities.

Our stack: PHP, Typescript, Slim, MySQL, Angular, ElasticSearch

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite interview with a take-home
coding exercise.

Learn more at [https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-
us](https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us)

Interested in chatting? Email engineering-careers@symplicity.com

------
flarfu
Sailthru | Site Reliability Engineer, Data Scientist | New York, NY | ONSITE

Sailthru helps marketers personalize their communications with their customers
and subscribers across web, email and mobile. We use large data sets to help
put content in front of people that they want to see. We power real-time
messaging, automation and analytics for the world’s largest ecommerce and
media brands.

We're looking for people to join our team in these roles:

    
    
      * site reliability engineer
      * data scientist
    

Any questions, please email me mdudys at sailthru.com See our full list of
open roles and descriptions:
[http://www.sailthru.com/careers/list/](http://www.sailthru.com/careers/list/)

------
oxygen0211
Störk-Tronic | Stuttgart, GER | ONSITE

We are searching support for our data services engineering team. Störk-Tronic
is a middle size company that is well established in the market of temperature
controllers for a wide range of different industrial usecases ranging from
cooling systems for medical appliances to ovens.

Improving connectivity and remote management and analysis of our products has
much focus, so we are searching for Embedded Linux Developers as well as
Web/Frontend and Backend engineers to work on our cloud platform (based on
AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Java, JavaScript and ReactJS).

For more info, see [http://stoerk-tronic.com/de/karriere.html](http://stoerk-
tronic.com/de/karriere.html) (german).

------
west
Charlotte, NC + Senior Full Stack Engineer + Full-time ONSITE + competitive
salary, options, benefits

AddShoppers was recently recognized as the second fastest growing company in
Charlotte as well as a Best Place to Work (two years running!).

We’re building a large-scale SaaS platform that's changing the way millions of
people shop every month. We are an indispensable partner for companies such as
Hanes Brands, American Giant, Moscot, Jockey, and thousands of others --
powering their onsite marketing to drastically increase engagement and
conversions.

"Be a great human" here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/388531445](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/388531445)

------
MPiccinato
Sift | Detroit, MI | Fulltime | ONSITE

At Sift, we build applications to help organizations better understand their
people. We want organizations to feel more like closely knit teams, where
everyone supports each other to achieve their shared mission.

We’re just 18-months old, but we’ve already secured 15,000+ users and over 20
clients. We’re proud to have Quicken Loans, an organization built on the
foundation of a strong culture, using our apps to better understand who makes
up their amazing team.

\- Backend (Node.js, Express) - DevOps

We are mostly looking to grow our backend engineering team. Our current stack
is NodeJS and AWS Services (EC2, S3, DynamoDB, ElasticSearch, Lambda). No
experience with JavaScript but have an interest? Reach out!

Sound interesting? Shoot me an email! Mat P, CTO, matp@justsift.com

------
hannah_ramadan
Procore Technologies | Santa Barbara County, CA | Onsite

We're looking for: \- Sr. Software Engineers (RoR/ JS/ iOS/ Andriod) \-
Software Engineers (RoR/ JS/ iOS/ UWP) \- Site Reliability Engineers \- Data
Infrastructure Engineers

Apply online at [https://procore.com/jobs](https://procore.com/jobs)

Procore provides cloud-based construction management software to the
construction industry. We create real-time collaboration tools that help our
customers more efficiently build skyscrapers, hospitals, retail centers,
airports, housing complexes and more.

Check out our Engineering Blog:
[http://engineering.procore.com/](http://engineering.procore.com/)

------
smorton
NETATMO : \- Embedded Engineer / Full time / Based near Paris \- iOS
Applications Engineer / Full time / Based near Paris \- Android Applications
Engineer / Full time / Based near Paris \- iOS Applications Engineer Intern \-
Android Applications Engineer Intern \- Embedded Engineer Intern \- Backend
Engineer Intern

Netatmo has established itself as a pioneer in the Smart Home market. Our IoT
devices are sold online and by retailers all over the world. You will be
working in a multidisciplinary team with mobile and window application
engineers, embedded engineers, backend engineers and product managers, all
specially dedicated to the project you are working on, all working together in
our HQ just outside Paris.

------
olivercameron
Voyage | Bay Area, CA | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

At Voyage we're working to bring about the end-goal of self-driving cars: a
world where anyone, anywhere can summon a car directly to their doorstep,
travel safely to their destination, all for an extremely low price.

Crucial to our mission is motion planning. To travel from A to B requires a
series of decision making and motion planning in the chaotic world of urban
driving, and we need world-class engineers to work on this key problem.

I'm the Voyage CEO, so feel free to email me at oliver@voyage.auto or apply
here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/voyage/9a3b9ad9-be45-4ce5-819f-281acb6...](https://jobs.lever.co/voyage/9a3b9ad9-be45-4ce5-819f-281acb6d0fc9)

~~~
falloutx
Wish I could apply.

------
katrinadurant
LOCATION: Mountain View, CA |Full-time |ONSITE| Hiring: Senior Software
Engineers/ Frontend Engineers/ UI/UX Designers/ Product Managers/and more!

YourMechanic is revolutionizing car repair services by dispatching mechanics
directly to your home or office for less money than a traditional mechanic.
It's a huge market and you wouldn't believe how much software in the
automotive services space still has to grow. With investors like Andreessen
Horowitz and SoftBank Capital and our recent B round of funding, we have
plenty of runway for putting our ideas into action!

Check out our open roles
[https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers](https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers)

------
lwright17
Under Armour Connected Fitness | Austin TX | ONSITE

Engineering - Web, Backend, Infrastructure, Android, iOS

Come join Under Armour’s digital division, creating software to power the
future of connected fitness. We’re serious about individual growth and athlete
achievement, and we’d like you to join us to build real products that will
help millions of people improve their lives through better health and fitness.
You will learn, grow and play in an environment that focuses on results and
delivery, all backed by one of the strongest consumer brands in history.

If you're interested, apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.WTBH5xMrLR2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.WTBH5xMrLR2)

------
cybertoast
LocalProjects.com | Creative Engineer (Back-end) | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA |
Python/Flask, C/C++, Go, ReactJS, DevOps, SysOps, Full-stack development,
Machine Learning

Local Projects is an award winning "Experience Design" firm - we create
engaging and innovative experiences using a variety of technologies (see
[http://localprojects.com/work](http://localprojects.com/work)). Building
these experiences requires a skillset which combines creative thinking
(working with graphic, interaction and motion designers) with solid computer-
science and engineering practices, to ensure the solutions are efficient,
long-term stable, and easy to maintain.

Due to the nature of our engagements, we're often solving "startup scale
problems", but simultaneously need to consider long-term stability and
industry-standard best-practices.

We are looking for candidates passionate about building well-engineered
systems and infrastructure to support rich front-end experiences. This
includes everything from content/asset management systems, to stable
monitoring/maintenance dashboards, to reusable machine learning systems.
Because our focus is on creating innovative experiences, we're constantly
experimenting and prototyping with new technologies.

As a Creative Engineer at Local Projects you will be actively involved in a
combination of tasks which include: back-end development (Python/Flask, Go,
PHP, bash, C++, etc), Machine Learning solutions, DevOps (Ansible, Chef, Salt,
etc), and SysOps (network architecture and setup, AWS, etc).

You will be working in a creative environment, collaborating with architects,
designers, and hardware engineers and will be encouraged to cross domains,
even to contribute to the ideation process.

You must have at least 3 years working experience with the following:
Python/Flask; C, C++, Java or C#; RDBMS & MongoDB; DevOps solutions, and
SysOps.

Please apply by emailing your CV, your github account, and any references to
public-facing work to jobs@localprojects.com.

------
bhurtt
Symplicity | Frontend/UI Developer | Washington, DC (Arlington, VA) | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://symplicity.com](https://symplicity.com)

Symplicity has helped guide more than 26 million students to their dream
career. We build the world’s leading campus recruiting software deployed at
over 1,100 colleges and also tools to help recruiters land entry-level talent
at these universities.

Our UI Stack: Angular, SASS, Typescript, JS, PHP

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite interview with a take-home
coding exercise.

Learn more at [https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-
us](https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us) Interested? Email design-
careers@symplicity.com

------
joergrech
Talentwunder | Senior Software Engineer (Groovy, Java, Akka) | Torstr. 33,
Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, Full-Time |
[https://www.talentwunder.com](https://www.talentwunder.com)

We’re looking for skilled senior software engineers for our Groovy-based Web-
Scraping system who care about efficiency, high-performant and maintainable
software. Our challenges include scaling to support big data sets and
servicing our users with up-to-date data in a user-friendly tool. We strive to
create a fast yet reliable platform enabling our developers to continuously
ship updates.

Requirements

* 3+ years experience in Web-Development using Groovy/Java or experience in Web Scraping with HTML, CSS, and Javascript

* Experience with Akka, Akka Cluster or similar frameworks

* Experience with agile software development (Scrum/Kanban)

* Plus: Proficiency in handling of multi-terabyte datasets with billions of documents

* Plus: Experience with cloud-based development using AWS, Azure, Google Cloud, Cloud Foundry, Docker or other container/PaaS environments is a plus

* Plus: Experience with testing techniques

* Good communication skills in both German and English is a plus (one is sufficient)

What are we offering?

* Great work-life balance, including flexible working hours without travelling

* Competitive salary with stock options – connecting you directly to the success of the company

* An education budget to spent on conferences, books, online tutorials, meetups, etc.

* A hardware budget to buy the MacBook/Laptop, Monitor, etc. of your choice

* Free drinks, chocolate & fruits

Interested? We’re excited to receive your application! Please send your
resume, your earliest possible starting date, your salary expectations and –
if available – your profile/portfolio on Github, Stack Overflow, Linkedin,
Behance, etc. to Jörg (joerg |at| talentwunder -dot- com)!

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineer | Remote | Visa OnSpecta | Palo
Alto, CA | Research Engineer | Remote | Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts from MIT, which was born out of MIT’s neuroscience
lab. We offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of
deep learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs. Unlike most AI start-ups,
OnSpecta has the luxury to attack multiple verticals at once. We already have
pilots with unicorn-type customers within Autonomous Vehicle, Healthcare, and
Consumer Devices (aka Drones).

email: hiring@onspecta.com

[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html)

~~~
seema_suresh
The email id is not working.

~~~
vj44
Fixed. Thank you for pointing this out. You can also reach me directly at
victor@onspecta.com

------
agbell
Tenable ([https://tenable.com](https://tenable.com)) (creators of Nessus) |
Senior Software Engineer - Python| REMOTE

Looking for a remote (or New York / Baltimore / Dublin) python engineer to
join our team at Tenable working in vulnerability & security space. Email me
if you have any questions at abell at tenable.com. Tenable development team is
distributed all over the world and the work we are doing is pretty exciting.

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?376OMiwA](http://app.jobvite.com/m?376OMiwA) (US /
Remote)

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3s7OMiwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3s7OMiwW)
(Dublin)

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | Head of Recruiting - Quantitative Hedge Fund | Berkeley, CA | Onsite
www.voleon.com

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for a creative,
analytical, and experienced Head of Recruiting to drive our strategic growth
in every functional area.

Responsibilities:

· Architect and implement a logical, data driven approach to growing the
capacity of our recruiting team. · Ensure that our recruiting goals are met. ·
Standardize our agreements with external recruiting agencies. · Provide
overall management and guidance for all recruiting related efforts, including
on-campus, conferences, and trade shows. · Architect and execute a
comprehensive global sourcing strategy. · Actively participate in the branding
of our firm. From our website, company overview, executive profiles, job
descriptions, brochures, you will be a driving force. · Work with HR to craft
and deploy effective employee retention strategies across multiple functional
domains. · Understand the legal issues related to recruiting and hiring. ·
Propose, adapt and track metrics for team productivity and performance. ·
Provide training to staff across all functional areas ensuring the efficacy of
each stage in our hiring process.

Requirements:

· 10+ years of experience in all aspects of recruiting, with an emphasis on
designing and managing the overall recruiting effort. · Demonstrated success
interacting with and recruiting executive talent. · In-depth experience in
recruiting technical and research professionals. · Extensive experience
driving the process of hiring meetings, creating agendas, and keeping
individuals and teams on track. · Ability to manage complex workloads
effectively. · Experience training, mentoring, and coaching junior and senior
recruiters. · Demonstrated leadership skills and experience.

Interest finance is essential, but experience in finance is not a primary
hiring factor. Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. We can be
very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to charles@voleon.com.

------
olalonde
Binded | Software Engineer (CV) | San Francisco (Japantown) | FULL TIME,
ONSITE, [https://binded.com](https://binded.com)

We're hiring our first Computer Vision Engineer to build a greenfield, large-
scale, content-based image retrieval (CBIR) system. Our ideal candidate has
knowledge of computer vision algorithms (e.g. SIFT, bag-of-words, etc.) and is
proficient with at least one of Python, Java and C/C++. Experience developing
database/distributed/big data systems would be a big plus. You must have a
solid background in CS/SE and be comfortable reading academic papers.

If you're up for the challenge, send me an email with your resume
(oli@binded.com) and mention HN.

------
remyp
MailControl | Chicago, IL | Software Engineer | Full time | Onsite
[http://mailcontrol.net](http://mailcontrol.net)

MailControl is a cyber security company that protects enterprises from the
threats presented by emails with embedded tracking code ("spymail"​). We're
looking for a mid-senior level engineer with C# and frontend web experience
who is interested in wearing several hats and learning a lot. More details
here:

[http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/software-
engineer-232](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/software-engineer-232)

To apply: please send an email with résumé and portfolio, GitHub link, etc. to
careers@mailcontrol.net

------
ddhillon
Digital Impact Alliance, United Nations Foundation | Principal Architect |
Washington, DC | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

[https://digitalimpactalliance.org/](https://digitalimpactalliance.org/)

DIAL is a new global alliance to enable the digital ecosystem to deliver
greater scale, efficiency and social impact by creating more inclusive digital
economies. Working with partners, DIAL will generate evidence of what works
through field-based projects, distil insights and tools to promote scale-up
and replication, and provide mechanisms for co-investment throughout the
ecosystem. DIAL is hosted by the United Nations Foundation, and the team is
based in Washington, D.C.

DIAL is seeking a Principal Architect to join the Data for Development (D4D)
team. The Principal Architect will set the vision and the strategic technical
roadmap for the Data for Development (D4D) portfolio of investments.

The Principal Architect will support the buildout of the Data & Analytics
functions for the D4D team with the strategic intent of pushing the field of
D4D forward. The Principal Architect will be responsible for steering our
technical and implementation partners and driving our research partners’
agenda and investigations. Working with our technology partners, she will
develop the required infrastructural components (technical, commercial) that
will match data supply (e.g., MNOs) with data demand (e.g., programmatic
partners in public health, agriculture, etc.). She will lead the in-country
delivery of these solutions, and enable compliance with regulatory and data
protection regimes. She will also drive the development of common data
architecture and standards for utilizing telco and digital data for social
good. Finally, she will work with partners to develop insights and indicators
that can provide accelerated support for decision-making in the public sector.

[https://careers-
unfoundation.icims.com/jobs/1458/principal-a...](https://careers-
unfoundation.icims.com/jobs/1458/principal-architect%2c-data-for-
development-%28d4d%29/job)

------
mattconde
LEGO | London, UK | Senior Front End Application Engineer | Full-time, onsite

Would you like to be a vital part of the shop.LEGO.com engineering team? Do
you have the ability to deliver new functionality and iterative improvements
to shop.LEGO.com? If you answered yes to these questions, then this could be
the perfect role for you. Working with a small community of technical experts
this role will play a part in building awesome solutions for our shoppers.

If you are interested please check out the linkedin post,
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/352382514/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/352382514/)
and if you fancy; reference my post here.

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 100+ ppl,
30+ eng.

Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

[http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack](http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack)

[http://bit.ly/eng-backend](http://bit.ly/eng-backend)

[http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning](http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning)

------
bitwarrior
AtScale ([http://www.atscale.com](http://www.atscale.com)) | Javascript
Engineer | San Mateo, CA

As a platform that helps companies all over the world extract knowledge from
their data, AtScale's browser-based application must enable customers to
manage their engines, define data structures, monitor query activity,
understand their underlying data, configure users, roles and permissions, and
deploy definition updates to be leveraged by hundreds or even thousands of
data consumers.

Details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/atscale/6d532ae9-9d6f-4398-8a85-3b9f15...](https://jobs.lever.co/atscale/6d532ae9-9d6f-4398-8a85-3b9f15b01b7f)

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Who we are: We’re an ambitious team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of
the defining tech companies of our generation by using technology to rebuild
the process of selling a house from the ground up. To us it seems crazy that
people’s biggest asset is also the least liquid. Our vision is to allow every
UK home-owner to get a fair offer on their house in minutes. We have
previously founded GoCardless and Songkick and are already on a faster growth
trajectory than both and backed by Europe’s leading VCs and entrepreneurs.
Having done it before we know what it takes to be successful. We’re looking
for exceptional people, excited by the prospect of building something that
matters.

We’re looking for: _Software Developer
-[https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1)
_Snr Software Developer -
[https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD)
_Head of Software
-[https://nested.workable.com/j/67B1B56024](https://nested.workable.com/j/67B1B56024)
_Snr Designer (job description not finalised) _Front-end Developer (job
description not finalised)

The stats: _Eng team = 12 (44% of company) looking to double team by the end
of the year _Total company size = 27 (July 2017)_ £8m Series A raised March
2017 *Check out our team here
[https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team)

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We got some great
benefits too (check them out using the links above).

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply using the links above of email work@nested.com (we
get back to everyone who emails us!)

Thanks for looking :-)

------
lwright17
MyFitnessPal | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Sr. Product Manager | Engineering - Web, Android, iOS, Backend, Data Science |
Product Designer

Under Armour has teamed up with MyFitnessPal and MapMyFitness to create UACF -
the largest online health and fitness community with 200 million current
users!

MyFitnessPal is looking for extraordinary teammates who want to focus on
challenges impacting the daily lives of the world’s largest fitness community.
We’re serious about individual growth and you’d be working with awesome people
in a truly inspiring culture.

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.WTBH5xMrLR2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.WTBH5xMrLR2)

------
bbrock25
Very | Full Stack | REMOTE | 75-125k
[https://verypossible.com](https://verypossible.com)

stacks we embrace: * Javascript / React * Ruby (RoR) * Elixir & Phoenix *
Heroku & AWS

Very cares about outcomes as much as we care about solutions. A unique blend
of agile and lean principles, our process is grounded in strategy and focused
on results. In other words: we're not just building things right; we're
building the right things.

apply here: [https://app.trinethire.com/companies/1537-spartan-systems-
ll...](https://app.trinethire.com/companies/1537-spartan-systems-
llc/jobs/4119-experienced-software-engineer)

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
Where are you located?

~~~
bezeee
Very engineer here. The office is in Chattanooga, TN but we're remote first.
Roughly 75% of the company is off-site around the country.

------
fazanhabib
Automation Logic | London, UK | DEVOPS ENGINEER | Permanent | ONSITE

Automation Logic is a leading European professional services firm providing
consultancy and support to large enterprises in the field of data centre
automation. You will deliver hands-on, business-oriented strategic and
technical consulting to our clients for cloud infrastructure and data centre
automation solutions.

[https://www.workable.com/j/613AE1F831](https://www.workable.com/j/613AE1F831)

Skillset: Public/Private Cloud, Scripting, Configuration Management, CI/CD,
Containers

More about Automation Logic: www.automationlogic.com

Please email me fazan@automationlogic.com if you wish to apply or if you would
like some further information.

------
morpheism
Group Nine Media | NYC/San Francisco | ONSITE | Full-Time | Senior Backend
Software Engineer

Group Nine Media is a media company that was formed after the merger of four
top media brands combined with a $100 MM investment from Discovery
Communications. We're the company behind NowThis, Seeker, Thrillist, and The
Dodo.

We are hiring a Senior Software Engineer for the systems engineering team. Our
stack includes PHP, Python, Ruby, and Clojure. Ideal candidate is empathetic,
takes initiative, is well-organized, and gets things done.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/groupninemedia/jobs/715694#app](https://boards.greenhouse.io/groupninemedia/jobs/715694#app)

------
eoghan
Intercom!

SF, Dublin, Chicago, London

We're about to start two major new initiatives that we will be expanding the
company for dramatically. Now is a very fun time to join.

[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

------
eseguirant
Atlas Informatics - www.atlas.co - Seattle, WA - Onsite

We're creating a photographic memory for your digital life, creating a
searchable index of everything you see across all of your devices and apps.

Right now, we're hiring for a few different positions: data engineer, platform
engineer, applications engineer (OSX/iOS), and Windows App Engineer. After
hiring the data engineer, we'll be hiring a data scientist.

At the moment, we don't have the bandwith to support recent graduates, but if
you have 4+ years of industry experience and are looking for a startup with a
big vision, we'd love to be in touch.

[https://www.atlas.co/careers/](https://www.atlas.co/careers/)

------
anyconnect
AnyConnect | Software Developer | Montreal, QC and Louisville, KY |
[http://anyconnect.com/careers/](http://anyconnect.com/careers/)

AnyConnect software and hosted services power millions of connected video
devices. Now we’re building connected video services to revolutionize the
connected camera customer experience and industry, and AnyConnect needs
talented technology professionals to join our growing team:

 _System Software Developers - Web Services_ System Software Developers -
Embedded Linux *System Software Developers - Professional Services

AnyConnect offers competitive compensation and benefits. Interested
applicants, please email your CV to careers@anyconnect.com.

------
jonahss
Eaze | San Francisco | Node.js and Devops Engineers | On-Site

Eaze delivers marijuana products on-demand, with an average delivery time of
25 minutes. At any given time we are routing over 100 drivers delivering
cannabis throughout major Californian cities.

We're growing, and hiring.

Basically it's an E-commerce site with a bunch of regulatory twists and driver
routing apps thrown in.

Currently looking for Senior Node.js developers, to help us mentor and
demonstrate best practices to less senior though eager Node devs.

Also looking to build out our Devops team. Director, senior, mid-level.
Everything is on AWS with CI, configured with Chef.

See: [https://www.eaze.com/careers](https://www.eaze.com/careers) Email me:
jonah@eaze.com

------
dave_ambike
Omm It Solutions |Java Developer | Baltimore, MD | Onsite | Longterm Contract
|

Omm is a Columbia, MD based Information Technology Solutions and Professional
Services provider. We provide custom solutions and services while keeping
focus on the goals and objectives of our clients in mind. Our team consists of
leaders who provide a unique balance of expertise, vision and humility. At
Omm, we strongly believe in what we do and how we do it, consistently
delivering results with integrity, focus, teamwork, and respect.

We are looking for a Java/ J2EE Architect level person who has great expertise
in Java coding along with little knowledge and experience with react.js,
node.js and angular.js.

www.ommincorp.com

please send resume to careers@ommincorp.com

------
almir_tmp
ThoughtWorks | Lead Developer | Berlin | Full-Time | Java, Ruby, C# or F#,
Clojure, Scala, JS, GO, R | Remote:
[http://grnh.se/6cp8xv1](http://grnh.se/6cp8xv1)

ThoughtWorks | Senior Dev | Munich | Full-Time | Java, C#, Ruby, Clojure,
Scala, Go, Test-Driven-Development and Continuous Delivery |
[http://grnh.se/c50yo31](http://grnh.se/c50yo31)

We are a software company and a community of passionate, purpose-led
individuals. We think disruptively to deliver technology to address our
clients' toughest challenges, all while seeking to revolutionize the IT
industry and create positive social change.

------
wholesavr
WholeSavr | Backend developers (NodeJS) & Frontend developers (ReactJs)| India
- (Anywhere) | Full Time | REMOTE/ONSITE

We are building a product in a live streaming space. Our backend and streaming
teams use Kurento Media Servers and a custom version of streaming server. We
currently are hiring people in India for two open positions.

Frontend Engineer (ES6/ReactJS) - Experience in ReactJS is absolutely
necessary. Knowledge and experience with ReactNative will be preferred. (Exp
2+ years needed)

Backend Engineer (ES6/NodeJS) - Experience in NodeJS is necessary and should
be able to work with API fluently. (Exp 2+ years needed)

To apply, please send your resumes/cv at techservices (at) wholesavr (dot)
com. Do add [HN] in the title.

------
dcoshow
Webroot | PHP Developer | Broomfield, CO | ONSITE | SALARY $80K to $100K}

We're hiring a PHP Web Developer for our Broomfield, Colorado headquarters.

Webroot delivers nextgen endpoint security and threat intelligence services to
protect businesses & individuals around the globe. We currently have the #1
customer satisfaction rated internet security software in North America and
Japan.

View the full job or apply [https://goo.gl/8Pj19k](https://goo.gl/8Pj19k)

 __Please use my name "DERRICK COSHOW as your referral source so our HR group
will know that we connected via Hacker News __

(Our application process is simple and only takes a couple minutes to apply)

You can email me directly at dcoshow@accolo.com

------
stealthbcc
Stealth Blockhain Company | Chicago, IL | On-Site or Remote

we are a very early stage blockchain company, self funded for now. If you are
a talented developer interested in blockhain / crypto / smart contracts, drop
me a line at stealthblockchaincompany@gmail.com

------
mildlyclassic
Wifi Dabba (YC W17) | Bangalore, India | Onsite | Software/Network Engineers

Come and help us build the cheapest and fastest wifi network in India. We've
just started hiring our team and you'll be one of the first engineers.

See detailed job descriptions at www.wifidabba.com

------
s3nnyy
Wealthport.com | Senior Computer Science Researcher, Data Preparation Expert |
Zurich | SALARY: 110k-130k CHF | ONSITE

Using machine learning an nlp we merge trashy, badly-labeled excel sheets into
useable, categorised and normalized data. We are obsessed with functional
programming. We use mainly Scala and Javascript and we are researching a lot
on NLP and ML. We look for:

\- Senior Computer Science Researcher - you will read & write papers on nlp
and ml and implement algorithms in our core product.

\- Data Preparation Export (Data Science) - you will help our customers adjust
their data to our platform.

The interview process:

1) 15 min call with our tech recruiter (who is a former engineer)

2) Technical call with CTO

3) Onsite day solving a programming task with us.

Send us a short intro about yourself to:

hiring@wealthport.tech

------
arnon
SQream Technologies | GPU (CUDA) Developer, C++ Developer, Haskell Developer
DevOps Engineer, Big Data DBA, Big Data Solutions Architect | NYC and Tel Aviv
| Onsite | Fulltime

More details about these jobs -
[http://sqream.com/about/careers/](http://sqream.com/about/careers/) or
directly by e-mailing jobs@sqream.com

At SQream Technologies, we create the most flexible Big Data GPU powered
database. We routinely deal with hundreds and thousands of terabytes with our
Nvidia-powered GPU database product. The entire product is built internally in
SQream, and we're looking to expand in both our R&D department and our Project
team.

------
mariojv
Rackspace | Remote | Senior Software Developers

Rackspace is hiring remote software developers for the Rackspace Private Cloud
(RPC) Operational Fabric team. We're currently 4 senior devs and a technical
manager and all work from home. You'll help develop and deploy automation to
observe and control many clouds.

For more info about this job, see our job description and application
instructions on Github:
[https://github.com/CrashenX/rackspace_jobs/blob/d5735092f8f4...](https://github.com/CrashenX/rackspace_jobs/blob/d5735092f8f49c121a7f8a75e53b7fec09e7713f/private_cloud/operational-
fabric-developer.md)

------
mrobbins11
Gigantic Design Co. | Front End Developer | HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, JQuery |
US | REMOTE OR ONSITE, FULLTIME,
[http://www.giganticdesign.com](http://www.giganticdesign.com)

Gigantic Design Co. is a digital branding agency.

Growing creative agency looking for experience writing semantic, modular
front-end code using HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, and JQuery. Understanding the
concepts of mobile first design and development are highly encouraged.
Experience with Sass and ExpressionEngine are a plus.

This position can be onsite and the Dubuque, IA studio or remote based.

At this time we cannot consider candidates from outside the US.

Email me at marnierobbins@hrcreativedesign.com for information or to apply.

------
PhilDG
Deep Genomics | Bioinformatician | Toronto Canada | ONSITE,
[https://www.deepgenomics.com/](https://www.deepgenomics.com/)

Deep Genomics | Molecular Geneticist / Computational Biologist | Toronto
Canada | ONSITE,
[https://www.deepgenomics.com/](https://www.deepgenomics.com/)

Deep Genomics is a Toronto based startup aiming to revolutionize genome
analysis using machine learning. It was founded by a team of scientists from
the University of Toronto led by Dr. Brendan Frey, a world-leading researcher
in the area of machine learning and genome biology.

Bioinformatician:

We are seeking a highly motivated bioinformatician with solid scripting skills
to help with tasks like variant annotation, genomics data-set integration and
other tasks. A successful candidate will have the following:

* BSc or MSc in Computer Science, Bioinformatics or related fields

* Understanding of basic concept of molecular biology and human genetics

* Solid knowledge of Python and Unix shell, some knowledge of R

Molecular Geneticist:

We are seeking a highly motivated molecular geneticist with computational
skills to help evaluate molecular effect predictors using ClinVar and other
variant databases, curate variant effects from the literature, help
interpreting results from whole exome and whole genome sequencing. A
successful candidate will have the following:

* MSc or PhD in Molecular Genetics or related fields * Familiarity with variant annotation resources (e.g. RefSeq, Annovar, dbSNP, SIFT, UCSC genome browser)

* Experience with human genetic variant interpretation and curation

* Basic working knowledge of at least one scripting language (e.g. R, Python, Perl, Ruby) to perform tasks such as importing and filtering a data-set, computing simple classification performance metrics

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/deepgenomics](https://jobs.lever.co/deepgenomics)
Thanks!

------
bowenli
Weaveworks | Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer, Developer
Experience/DX | San Francisco, London, Berlin | ONSITE, Full-time,
[https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

\- Senior backend engineer: Work on Weave Cloud and our open source cloud
native projects Weave Net, Scope, Flux and Cortex, as well as sister
technologies such as Docker, Kubernetes, and Prometheus. All backend work is
primarily in Go. Appy here: [http://grnh.se/qjr62o1](http://grnh.se/qjr62o1)

\- Senior frontend engineer: Write reactive and clean web UIs that display
complex data and are easy to navigate. Apply here:
[http://grnh.se/m6jkow1](http://grnh.se/m6jkow1)

\- Developer Experience/DX: Help lead the growing community of users of Weave
and its sister technologies such as Docker, Kubernetes, and Prometheus. Apply
here: [http://grnh.se/05flus1](http://grnh.se/05flus1)

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a Go
expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are open
source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks) Browse
our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues.

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
mutru
Smartly.io | Software Engineer | JavaScript, React, Redux, Ruby, Kotlin,
PostgreSQL, Cassandra | Helsinki, Finland ONSITE VISA | Full-time

Smartly.io is a product for large-scale Facebook marketing automation and
optimisation. We’re a profitable and fast-growing startup, with 150+ employees
and counting. Companies like eBay and Skyscanner use our products to grow
their business.

We deploy to 400+ servers 10-20 times per day, processing petabytes of data
every month. In frontend we do React+Redux+Flow, and in the backend services
are mostly written in Ruby, Node.js and Kotlin.

More information at
[http://www.smartly.io/developer](http://www.smartly.io/developer)

------
jstepka
Docker. We have tons of positions open;

\-
[https://www.docker.com/careers#/job_openings](https://www.docker.com/careers#/job_openings)

Some of the engineering jobs open;

\- director of qa \- engineering leads \- security engineers \- systems
engineers \- docker open-source engineers \- ux designers

you name it. we need it. if you've got friends who want to work at the company
behind Docker and containers in general, we also have these kind of positions
open;

\- developer advocates (java) \- financial analyst \- regional sales and
account managers \- product marketing for open-source

We're set to start tuning the machine and drive revenue. We have offices in
San Francisco, Paris, Raleigh and soon Seattle.

~~~
symbolepro
Do you provide Visa sponsorship or Remote work opportunity?

------
dheera
Robby Technologies (YC S16) | Palo Alto | [http://robby.io](http://robby.io)

We build self-driving sidewalk delivery robots. Founded by 2 MIT PhDs in
robotics fields. YC S16. Currently doing pilot deliveries in Palo Alto and
Stanford.

Send resumes to jobs@robby.io. Thanks!

Operations Manager

* Experience in managing deliveries or transportation logistics including organizing and managing shifts

* Experience in implementing safety policies and training programs in an industrial setting

* Must be able to legally drive in California

* Customer-focused and approachable

Computer Vision Engineer

* Fluency in C++ and Python

* Experience in vision-based localization, tracking, mapping algorithms

* Experience with OpenCV

* Experience working with LIDAR and depth cameras

* Experience working with TensorFlow or equivalent neural network platform is a plus

------
mikehauschild
Asapp - we're a stealth ML/NLP backed startup in downtown NYC solving some
really interesting problems. Our stack is React and Golang (and Python for
ML). We're also one of the highest-funded startups in NYC. In December 2015,
we received one of the largest seed funding rounds in history; $7.57M, led by
John Doerr (early investor of Google and Amazon) and Greylock Partners.

We are currently hiring: * Backend Software Engineers * iOS & Android
Engineers * QA / Test Automation Engineers * Security Engineer * Project
Manager * Technical Infrastructure Manager (network/AD/Mac)

Please email at mike@asapp.com if you're interested in hearing more about us!

------
coolphoenix
Stellenticket GmbH | Ruby on Rails Full Stack Developer | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE, INTERNS, VISA, SALARY:50k EUR,
[https://www.stellenticket.de/?lang=en](https://www.stellenticket.de/?lang=en)

We are looking for a full stack Ruby on Rails developer to work with us here
in our Berlin office. Stellenticket is a completely self funded TU Berlin
startup from 2009, being profitable since the beginning. We develop and
provide web software as a service for mostly German universities (B2B). Our
two main products, Stellenticket Jobportals and Congeno (a CRM) are already in
use in production since 2010 (Jobportals) and 2016 (Congeno), but are still
constantly improved. Besides those two projects we use several smaller Rails
apps ourselves to organize our work (like a simple time tracker and a task
manager). We also have some other products in our pipeline where we need your
help to develop and finally release them into production until the end of the
year.

Our software is currently based on Ruby on Rails 5.1.x and we usually use the
following stack:

    
    
      - Slim or Haml as the HTML template engine for simple views  
      - Vuejs 2.x for complex views (keyword: webpacker)
      - SCSS
      - Simple SCSS framework like Bourbon with Bitters (*no* Bootstrap or so)
      - Database: PostgreSQL
      - Rspec for unit tests
      - Capybara with Selenium for browser and feature tests
    

You will join a small developer team which currently consists of one full time
developer and two part time (student) developers, so you can be sure you will
have a big impact in the team. With it comes some responsibility, though,
because it will be your job to bring the development of your project forward
at every stack level, be it the backend, database, frontend or CSS. You will
constantly learn new things during your work, because nobody can be an expert
in all those fields - but you can improve always.

We try to release usable prototypes with minimum functionality fast, so our
products are in use and we get feedback fast, and then gradually develop them
further.

Project code is completely hosted on our self run Gitlab instance, including
automatic CI run after every push, linting with Rubocop (and some other
linters depending on the stack used), automatic deploys to staging and
production environments, and review of every merge request by at least one
other developer.

If you are interested, please e-mail your resume to Markus Doits,
apply@stellenticket.de, with the keyword "HN RoR 2017-07". If you have any
questions, feel free to contact us too.

------
adjohn
IOpipe ([https://iopipe.com](https://iopipe.com)) | Fully Distributed | Remote
(US only)

We're a seed stage development and operations platform for AWS Lambda, is
hiring a backend/systems software engineer who will be engaged in developing,
operating, and scaling our APIs and data ingestion pipeline. A strong
candidate will have interest, if not experience, in the serverless space,
observability, and AWS.

We're under 10, venture backed, and building out a diverse and fully remote
team devoted to enabling serverless development and operations. You can mail
us at hiring@iopipe.com if you're interested or have questions.

------
keenbart
OnCell | Web Developer | Rochester, New York | ONSITE |
[https://oncell.com/careers](https://oncell.com/careers)

OnCell has been working with museums, art galleries, parks, and historic sites
for the past ten years to enhance physical locations with digital experiences.
Our web based platform allows users to build their own mobile tour apps and
deploy to web and native apps.

We're a small, laid-back team that gets to work with interesting clients on
varied projects that make a real difference to visitors at cultural
destinations.

I'm our lead developer—feel free to reach out to me at kbartlett@oncell.com

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Django, Cordova

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Site Reliability Engineer, Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland |
Onsite

We do grep on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS, Scala,
distributed systems)... [https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415)

------
rgbrgb
Open Listings (YC W15) | Mid + Senior Full Stack Engineers | LA (Eastside) |
On-site | [https://www.openlistings.com](https://www.openlistings.com)

Open Listings is building the simplest and most affordable way to buy a home:
e-commerce for real estate. We help tech savvy buyers shop for homes with
expert online support, then save them a ton of money with a 50% commission
refund. We're assisting hundreds of thousands of active buyers and transacting
more than one home each day.

Today our software plugs into the existing real estate market via broker-
quality data feeds and a network of local real estate agents. We have a
web/app feed that helps users house hunt, back-of-house software that helps
agents manage transactions, and custom support tools that allow our small team
to assist thousands of active buyers through the process. We take a pragmatic,
piecemeal approach to crafting software with heavy emphasis on testing,
measurement, and iteration.

Our stack is rails, react, webpack, and mongodb with a heavy peppering of AWS
goodies. The only tool we’re dogmatic about is simplicity. You should be
comfortable developing the full critical path of a new web feature, but we’re
most excited about front end web and/or native app expertise.

Projects we're excited about:

\- Review + capacity management system for on-demand showing agents so that we
can get tour lead-time down to 1 hour in major markets

\- Deeper automation of the offer and closing process with online offer
tracking throughout the entire buying process

\- Full rebuild of our iOS app (react-native)

\- Refreshed look and feel with consistent atomic style guide

\- Personalized recommendations

What we're looking for from you:

\- A BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience (not fresh out of
bootcamp, sorry)

\- Experience building a well-designed app

\- A bias for building your way out of a problem

\- Optimism about future technology and automation

\- Good references from past colleagues

------
ishi
INFINIDAT | multiple openings | Herzliya Israel | ONSITE |
[http://hiring.infinidat.com/](http://hiring.infinidat.com/)

INFINIDAT was founded in 2011 by a team of storage industry experts focused on
helping customers to eliminate compromises between cost, capacity,
functionality and performance when it comes to their storage, enabling them to
focus more on what makes their organizations competitive. Our product is
InfiniBox, a Flash-Optimized storage platform that outperforms All-Flash
arrays in real world workloads, is extremely simple to use, and provides
99.99999% data availability.

------
willhackett
Startup working on Community Software | Node/React Full Stack Developer |
Brisbane, Australia | Full-Time | On-site

We're a small team working on a platform to connect communities and members,
while providing a more automated approach to the icky managerial stuff.

If you're keen to be part of our team and build some cool stuff with the
latest tech stacks, shoot us an email. We're not crazy about resume's, just a
nice Github link would be cool.

Apply via: will@openclub.co

Apply online:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/309724135/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/309724135/)

------
gregcohn
Burner | Los Angeles, CA | Dev-ops Engineer | Full-time

Burner (Ad Hoc Labs, Inc.) Burner is empowering people to take control over
their primary channel of communication – the phone number.

As DevOps Engineer, you will be a key member of a team building the next
generation of mobile privacy tools, working closely with the platform team to
upgrade and maintain existing infrastructure while helping to design and
deploy the next generation of services to power the Burner mobile apps.

Details & apply: [https://www.burnerapp.com/careers/devops-
engineer](https://www.burnerapp.com/careers/devops-engineer)

------
lovethemadness
Moosejaw | System Administrator | Madison Heights, MI | Onsite

Looking to work on a small (10~ person), tight-knit web team where your voice
will be heard and respected from day one? This position will be in charge of
the ecosystem of the Linux servers (including builds and decomms), handling
the migration from AWS to Microsoft Azure, as well as maintaining all network
security functions.

Learn more here:
[https://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/shop/content_jobs____?gnk=...](https://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/shop/content_jobs____?gnk=job&gni=8a7882e85bb31f5e015bb4928650268c)

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds of companies
like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for developers as
they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to double our team in
the next few months. If you are interested in joining at the ground-floor of a
venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach out to matt at
logrocket dot com.

------
dfguo
Strikingly (YC W13) | Shanghai, China | F2E, DevOps, Ruby, Golang | Fulltime
Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites. Our mission is to give
everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into reality and build
brands around them. We're a small team working internationally and based in
Shanghai. Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

Email us if you are intersted in the opportunity: jobs@strikingly.com

------
mohammadhabbab
TradeGecko | Senior Software Engineer | Ruby | Full-Time On-Site (Singapore
HQ)
[https://www.workable.com/j/86A2AD311A](https://www.workable.com/j/86A2AD311A)

Here at TradeGecko, we're building the world's leading order and inventory
management platform by redefining B2B commerce operations, connecting the
global supply chain and making boring business software a thing of the past.

Our Geckos come from a wide variety of backgrounds, with a wide variety of
skills and are focused on our mission to enable Global Commerce and make our
customers even more awesome.

------
mickeyil
Scopio Labs | Software Developer | ONSITE: Tel Aviv, Israel

We're building the next generation of digital microscopy which is based on
computational imaging. Check out our opening for Software Developer position
in our small and growing software team!

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/326516083/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/326516083/)

[http://www.globes.co.il/en/article-digital-microscopy-co-
sco...](http://www.globes.co.il/en/article-digital-microscopy-co-scopio-labs-
raises-7m-1001189875)

------
mohammadhabbab
TradeGecko | Senior Software Engineer | Ruby | Full-Time On-Site (Singapore
HQ)
[https://www.workable.com/j/86A2AD311A](https://www.workable.com/j/86A2AD311A)

Here at TradeGecko, we're building the world's leading order and inventory
management platform by redefining B2B commerce operations, connecting the
global supply chain and making boring business software a thing of the past.

Our Geckos come from a wide variety of backgrounds, with a wide variety of
skills and are focused on our mission to enable Global Commerce and make our
customers even more awesome.

------
doh
Pex | DTLA, Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

We're building video and music search engine used by the majors in both movie
and music industry. We're running a massive stack of servers processing over
70PB of data each month, with existing index with over 5B videos and songs.

We're hiring developers across the board. We're based in the Perching square
right on the metro stop, easy access from most of LA
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

------
iamjj
GoldRepublic | Developers | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite |
4-6k

GoldRepublic is a small Amsterdam based fintech/software company behind a
precious metal trading platform. Foremost, we're trying to fill a place in our
front-end team. If you match some or all of these, we'd love to speak to you:
* Angular4 * TypeScript * RxJS * d3js * REST API Design * Webpack2

You'll be involved in the development of a huge control panel used for the
internal management of a trading platform. Other positions: -- DevOps Engineer
-- Backend Developers

If you're interested, shoot an intro email to: j.verhoeve@goldrepublic.com

------
arupchak
PagerDuty | Multiple Roles - San Francisco, Toronto, Seattle, Remote | Full
Time

We are hiring across the entire stack and are building a product that makes
engineers lives easier. We have thousands of delighted customers and have some
awesome technical challenges ahead of us as we scale our successful business.

We're hiring for all kinds of roles for
backend/frontend/infrastructure/security.

If you want to work on something that helps you and your peers on a regular
basis, get in touch or head over to
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers)

~~~
wilkommen
Are all of the engineering roles open to remote?

~~~
arupchak
Most of them are. Feel free to ping me directly with the role you are
interested in and I can make sure.

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Senior Software Engineer
(Cloud) | Full-Time | Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer (Java ideally) who is curious and
always looking to learn. If you find yourself being passionate about developer
productivity & improving the status quo, this might be the role for you.

At our company size, you will have the chance to have a big impact. Please
feel free to reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com if you have any questions or
apply here [http://grnh.se/kr5738](http://grnh.se/kr5738)

------
drp
Zillow Group/HotPads | SW Dev Manager - Listings | San Francisco | on-site |
full time

Come lead the small team of excellent engineers who bring rental listings to
Zillow sites and build related infrastructure to power the busiest rental
housing marketplace on the web. Dev managers in our group continue to spend a
large portion of their time coding.

Please read the job responsibilities and submit your resume on
[https://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=oNWo5fwW](https://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=oNWo5fwW)
and then contact me directly at dpeters@hotpads.com

------
joyofdata
Hamburg, Germany

Yieldlove GmbH

Web Software Developer (PHP / Symfony) ONSITE

[https://www.xing.com/jobs/hamburg-web-software-developer-
ham...](https://www.xing.com/jobs/hamburg-web-software-developer-
hamburg-29921900)

jobs[at]yieldlove.com

This is what you can expect from us:

\- friendly work atmosphere without dress code

\- international team from eleven different nations (check out your future
colleagues here on Xing)

\- nice and centrally located office next to the Sternschanze (U3 Sternschanze
/ U3 Feldstraße) and surrounded by lots of shops, restaurants and bars

\- free drinks like tea, water, juices and excellent coffee

\- certification for PHP, Symfony and MySQL

\- unlimited work contract

\- 40-hour work week and no over hours

\- 30 days vacation

~~~
umairj
looks pretty tempting, only if it was a couple of months ago. Best of luck :)

------
wx2018
ONSITE: BOSTON, MA : Several positions at ClimaCell

ClimaCell is a weather technology company with positions open for Product
Managers, R&D Meteorologists, QA Engineers, and others. We are the first
company with block-by-block short-term weather forecasts. We generate weather
data from wireless networks and provide HD weather maps and an API to
customers across the weather-sensitive economy.

[https://www.climacell.co/careers](https://www.climacell.co/careers) for more
information and to apply. Send questions to Sophia Tupolev-Luz, Chief of
Staff: info@climacell.co

------
mleva
MongoDB -- NYC | Senior Product Designer | Full-Time | Base + Pre-IPO Stock
Options

We're hiring a Senior Product Designer to join our Engineering team! MongoDB
designs and develops all products with the user in mind and our Product Design
team plays a vital role in the process.

We're looking for candidates that have an impressive design portfolio,
technical skills with HTML/CSS and basic JavaScript, and a methodical approach
to research.

Any interest? Please reach out to me directly at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, or
apply at [http://grnh.se/lgw3tf1](http://grnh.se/lgw3tf1).

------
philrenaud
Affinio | Backend Developers | Toronto or Halifax, Canada | Full Time | ONSITE

Come help us build tools to let users get a really, really deep understanding
of social networks and their connections. Our backend is written in Scala
(Play) and we've recently converted our API to GraphQL (which has been a dream
to work with tbqh).

Even if you're new to Scala but your Java is up to speed, we definitely want
to talk to you.

Check out the job listing here: [http://www.affinio.com/careers/backend-
developer-platform](http://www.affinio.com/careers/backend-developer-platform)

------
JimWestergren
DomainStats.com | Web Developer | Täby, Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE

DomainStats collect stats and data for millions of domains and billions of
links. New startup that recently secured VC money. Office in Täby.

Tech: Cassandra, Redis, PHP, MySQL

Apply at: hr (at) todaysweb.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
leoedin
Automata ([http://www.getautomata.com/](http://www.getautomata.com/)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Front end, Rails, C++, Embedded C, robotics engineers.

Automata are a growing robotics startup developing lightweight, low cost
industrial robots in central London.

We're looking for developers and engineers for all aspects of our stack, from
our web based front end, our Rails based web APIs, our C++ linux based
embedded system and embedded C on our motor controllers. We're also looking
for electronics and mechanical engineers.

Contact us at info@getautomata.com

------
s3nnyy
ti8m | Frontend-Engineer, .NET Backend, Java Backend, Other roles | Zurich,
Switzerland | Salary: 90k-120k CHF | ONSITE | EU-passport or work permit in
Switzerland only

We build things for insurances, banks and other bigger clients and pay our
engineers accordingly (around 20% over market). For us it is important that
someone wants to stay for several years and not just for a short period.
English is fine but at least willingness to learn German is crucial. If you
already live here this is ideal.

Our hiring process:

1) Resume / code-check

2) Phone call (getting to know each other, technical interview)

3) Onsite (half a day)

Send a mail with a short intro about yourself to:

jobs+hn@ti8m.tech

------
Matt_Cutts
US Digital Service | Software Engineers, Designers, Product Managers |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://usds.gov](https://usds.gov)

We're the group of geeks that worked on healthcare.gov. We have projects to
help veterans, doctors, immigrants, and soldiers--all kinds of federal
computer systems need help. The work on a day-to-day basis is less about
coding and more about bringing proven industry practices into government.
Apply at [https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
davidtpate
Glad to see you posting in here, Matt. Your blog post on staying with the USDS
popped up a week or so back for me in some subreddit and inspired me put in an
application (didn't even know it was a "thing" before that).

Seems like a great opportunity to solve some interesting problems, but more
importantly make an impact.

------
ndsrf
Sequel | Microsoft Stack developer, devops and testers | Malaga, Spain |
ONSITE, REMOTE with some F2F | Full-time

Sequel is a leading provider of insurance software, specialized in the Lloyd's
market, headquartered in London, UK. We are recruiting a number of positions
for our development hub in Malaga, south of Spain.

More details: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/sequel-m%C3%A1laga-we-
hiring-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/sequel-m%C3%A1laga-we-hiring-
javier-garc%C3%ADa-magna)

Feel free to get in touch with any questions recruitmentspain@sequel.com

------
fazanhabib
Automation Logic | London, UK | DEVOPS ENGINEER | Permanent | ONSITE

Automation Logic is a leading European professional services firm providing
consultancy and support to large enterprises in the field of data centre
automation. You will deliver hands-on, business-oriented strategic and
technical consulting to our clients for cloud infrastructure and data centre
automation solutions.

Skillset: Public/Private Cloud, Scripting, Configuration Management, CI/CD,
Containers

More about Automation Logic: www.automationlogic.com

Please email me fazan@automationlogic.com if you wish to apply or if you would
like some further information.

------
karatkier
Karat | Expert Interviewer | Seattle, WA

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

Karat’s Expert Interviewers are recognized and rewarded for doing a first-
class job as top assessors of technical talent. Every interviewer in the
network is an accomplished engineer. Our interviewers include development
managers from big-tech companies, start-up engineers and freelancers covering
the full technology stack.

As an Expert Interviewer, you will be compensated at highly competitive rates
for your interviewing expertise. The time commitment is flexible---many of our
interviews happen on nights and weekends. Some experts do 5 interviews/week
while others do over 20 interviews/week. You can work from anywhere, anytime.
You will sharpen your interviewing skills and transform the interviewing
experience for every candidate and company.

We are looking for experienced software engineers who believe that
interviewing is a first-class job. You should possess:

Experience as a top performing engineer at a big-tech or start-up.

Significant interviewing experience focused on evaluating fundamental computer
science skills (i.e. data structures, algorithms etc.), software craftsmanship
(i.e. understanding of unit testing, source control, APIs etc.), and/or
specific technologies (i.e. iOS, distributed systems etc.).

Strong oral and written communication skills.

Able to empathize with candidates and provide actionable feedback.

An ability to structure your schedule (i.e. you can pick certain blocks of
time during the day, evenings, weekends).

A genuine desire to continuously improve the Karat service and technical
interviewing.

Interested? Click here to learn more and connect with the Karat Team.
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86)

------
skyraider
LedgerX - Digital currency derivatives exchange and clearinghouse pending
clearinghouse registration with the CFTC.

* Lead QA Engineer – New York, NY

LedgerX is seeking an experienced Quality Assurance engineer to write, run and
expand its internal platform test suites. Strong C, C++, Python and relational
database skills required.

* Integrations Engineer - New York, NY

LedgerX is looking to hire an experienced full-stack engineer to build,
maintain, test and improve integrations with third-party services and
software, including regulatory reporting software. Strong Python and
performance profiling and optimization skills required.

careers@ledgerx.com

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data Scientists | Data Analysts | DevOps | Front-End Engineers |
Back-End Engineers | Marketing Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
amtdko
Deako (YC-W16) | Senior Software Dev | Seattle, WA | Onsite, Full-time |
deako.com

Fast growing home automation company in Seattle. Our product is a mesh
connected smart light switch that lets users control any light from any switch
in the home. Our hot swappable design lets users and builders upgrade dumb
switches to smart in seconds.

Our full stack engineers use Python, Flask, AWS, RDS, React and other tech. If
you like to geek out on IoT, Python, and home automation then come join us.

Apply here: [https://www.deako.com/careers](https://www.deako.com/careers)

------
ejfinneran
Rigado | Senior Backend Engineer | Portland, OR | ONSITE
[https://www.rigado.com/company/careers/](https://www.rigado.com/company/careers/)

We’re looking for a senior backend software engineer to join our team at
Rigado and help us build the future of IoT device management software. We’re a
small but passionate team dedicated to shipping about shipping great software.

[https://www.rigado.com/deviceops-platform/](https://www.rigado.com/deviceops-
platform/)

------
heythisisom
FA Labs | iOS Developer Intern | Chennai, India | REMOTE, INTERNS
[http://falabs.io](http://falabs.io)

FA Labs is an early-stage startup, primarily working on Social Networking
based applications. We're looking for iOS Developer Interns to work on a
Messenger Application. The Applicant must possess good Implementation Skill,
understanding of Object-oriented Design and experience developing advanced iOS
Applications. Knowledge of XMPPFramework is a Plus. Interested applicants can
send your Resume to info@friendsaddict.com

------
singdataco
Various | Haskell, PostgreSQL | Remote | Part and Full time

Some of our clients are looking for Haskell developers to join existing teams.
Work ranges from web development to data science.

If interested email contact@singaporedatacompany.com.

------
slaman
Cycle Component Network | Django Developer | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full-
time

We're a small team, working out of North Vancouver. You'll join a eight person
in-house dev team who are excited about new technologies and best practices.
We are proud to have built a programmer friendly culture, with no strict
hierarchies or rigid job roles. You'll get the chance to work on new exciting
technology, and influence the direction of a rapidly growing company.

[http://ccnbikes.com/](http://ccnbikes.com/)

Send a resume to jordan@ccnbikes.com

~~~
hobolord
Sounds like a pretty ideal job for somebody into bikes, wish I still lived in
Vancouver

~~~
slaman
It is!

The bicycle to employee ratio is pretty high most days and a handful of us
used to or still do competitive cycling.

Definitely not a job requirement though.

------
camurban
Cue (cuedevice.com) | Machine Learning, NLP Software Engineer | Seattle |
ONSITE | Full-Time

Cue is venture-backed startup developing a speech enabled device for the
enterprise (hardware + AI built for particular business domains). We are
starting with hotels.

We are hiring employee #1. We're looking for a passionate and talented
software engineer with a strong machine learning background to expand our
state-of-the-art conversational intelligence platform.

Our mission is to be able to answer in under 1 second any question that can be
asked in a hotel.

Feel free to reach out to us directly: founders@cuedevice.com.

~~~
terinjokes
With that domain name, I can't help but remember the :CueCat[0]

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CueCat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CueCat)

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Senior engineer | Barcelona | ONSITE

NoviCap helps small businesses make payroll by giving them a cash advance for
work they already did and invoiced for.

We are a small international team based in BCN and love clean code, functional
programming, fantasy lore, rock climbing and beer.

More info in this handy gist here:
[https://gist.github.com/noverloop/ec033c20c02cf9e219d2fc9739...](https://gist.github.com/noverloop/ec033c20c02cf9e219d2fc97396f2b54)

We allow part-time remote work and are willing to arrange visa's for amazing
candidates.

------
robblock
Eaze | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | Senior Node.JS

Our core JSON API and many of our supporting tools are written in Javascript
and C#, so having experience with Node.js or .NET is a plus. Have no fear if
you’re not an expert in either of these—we love engineers who can rapidly
learn the right language or tool in order to solve the problem at hand. Some
of our ongoing challenges include real-time driver tracking and routing,
dynamic product suggestions and of course scaling our system to accommodate
our exponentially growing user base.

Email: Robert@micktec.com

------
syed123
LetsLunch.com | Co-founders|Full time, part time negotiable| Onsite|San
Francisco, CA

LetsLunch [http://LetsLunch.com](http://LetsLunch.com) is launching a new
service that helps job seekers meet with hiring managers at company
cafeterias, tour the company experience the culture and meet future coworkers.
Its like lunch date with employers. We are looking for cofounders in the role
of UX/UI designer and someone to help us get companies on board Any questions
feel free to reach out to me at Syed@LetsLunch.com

------
talove
Bustle Digital Group ([https://bustle.company](https://bustle.company)) | New
York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We're hiring very talented developers of all types to work on building the
best tech in digital media.

Over 50 million monthly active users to our products. Entirely serverless
architecture. GraphQL. Redis. ElasticSearch.

Modern Javascript. Swift. Open-source first.

I helped start Bustle 4.5 years ago and I couldn't be more proud of the tech
and diverse culture we've cultivated. If that sounds at all interesting just
hit me up @ tyler@bustle.com.

------
mikekij
MedCrypt | Carlsbad, CA | Full-time | Remote/On-site

MedCrypt is building cybersecurity software for medical device vendors,
preventing things like pacemakers and CT Scanners from being subjected to
malicious hacking. We're hiring a Software Engineer to help build out our
cryptography libraries. We are writing much of our code in C, and then
transpiling into languages needed by our customers. (We even have a customer
building a med device in Node!)

You'd be hire #3, employee #6. Our office is in Carlsbad, CA, but US-based
remote workers are cool too.

Email info@medcrypt.co

------
arrty88
Sundae | New York, NY | Full Stack Engineer (2nd hire) | Full-time, onsite

Sundae is building the worlds best social influencer database. Would you like
to be a vital part of sundaecollective.com's engineering team? Do you have the
ability to deliver new functionality and own the entire application end to
end? Are you driven to take on new challenges like setting up a Tensorflow
cluster? Do you love React, NodeJS, PostgreSQL and AWS/Heroku?

If you are interested in discussing the role please send me an email at:
aaron(dot)ryden(at)sundaecollective(dot)com

------
therealarmen
Streamable ([https://streamable.com](https://streamable.com)) | Full-Time |
Remote

Streamable is the world's easiest way to upload and embed video. We reach over
50M monthly unique visitors and are ranked as a Top 500 website in the world
by Alexa.

We are currently looking for web engineers with experience in React / Python.
Bonus points if you are comfortable working with AWS but not required. We
offer competitive salary and full benefits, plus you can work from wherever
you want!

Please contact me directly at armen@streamable.com.

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site | pornhub.com (NSFW)

Come work at the 22nd highest trafficked website in the world. We are looking
for:

-Senior PHP developer

-Junior front-end developer

-Marketing/PR coordinator

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal.

Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com

~~~
brettz
Also forgot to list that we are looking for a Lead Data Scientist.

~~~
mathman3141
Oh dang. If only I had actual experience being a Data Scientist, I would
apply. This is a field I really want to get into.

------
dopplesoldner
Calipsa | Full Stack / Front end Engineers | London | Onsite www.calipsa.io

We automate video based monitoring and analysis tasks using Deep Learning. Our
investors have collectively backed the likes of Facebook, Airbnb, Slack,
Transferwise, Citymapper among others.

We are currently a team of 8, mix of Deep Learning experts and software
engineers and are looking to add to our team.

Currently looking for front end and full stack engineers to work on the UI and
the customer facing interface.

Stack: C++, Python, Javascript (Node / React), AWS, Google Cloud Platform,
Docker

Email rashid.khan@calipsa.io

------
Neener54
Nav.com | Sr. Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, UT | Onsite

Nav helps all business owners everywhere build, protect, and leverage their
credit data so they can confidently create the business of their dreams.

Nav will materially decrease the death rate of small businesses everywhere by
bringing transparency, certainty, and efficiency to B2B commerce and
financing.

We're looking for experienced engineers that would be willing to take on
leadership as we grow. We currently have 22 engineers, 16 of which are
backend.

We use Ruby, Elixir, and Go.

If you're interested reach out to hiring-eng@nav.com

------
kuldar
Pento ([https://pento.dk](https://pento.dk)) | Full Stack Web Developer |
REMOTE | SALARY: €40K – €55K

[https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-
developer-...](https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-developer-
javascript-go-remote)

About us: We're building a new payroll/HR product for the European market,
starting with Denmark. A very conservative market with old competitors and
products = tons of potential. We are 5 people on the team and hiring more in
the coming months, so we're in a very interesting growth phase. We have 150+
customers already and growing 30-40% each month. We are a remote team, which
means that we have no office and you can work from wherever you want.

We're looking for two full stack web developers to join our remote team.
Ideally, you are a person who is not only proficient in frontend and backend
work, but also have some experience in DevOps and system architecture. As you
will be part of the early team, you should be a fast learner and be able to
work in different roles.

Specific requirements:

\- BS/MS in Computer Science, Software Engineering or similar OR at least 3
years of professional development experience.

\- Basic knowledge of Linux.

\- A good understanding of internet basics (HTTP, TLS, DNS etc).

\- An understanding of HTML/CSS/JS.

\- Experience with frontend frameworks (eg. React, Angular), libraries (eg.
Relay, Redux) and tools (eg. webpack).

\- Experience with DBMS’s (we use Postgres).

\- Experience with (or ability to learn fast) Node.js, Go.

\- Experience with Docker.

\- Basic knowledge of Docker orchestration tools (specifically Kubernetes).

\- Knowledge of how to use git

\- Knowledge of CI

\- Curiosity and willingness to use and try out new tech.

Bonus:

\- Experience with building and using microservices.

\- Experience building performant web apps (through the entire stack)

Come build awesome stuff with us! ️

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York, NY | Full-Time | On Site

At Temboo, we're building a software platform that connects embedded hardware
to the internet, enabling people to develop any type of physical computing
system. Temboo ships on hardware from Samsung, Texas Instruments, Arduino and
more, and our customers are using it to build everything from offshore shrimp
farming monitors to metal detection systems in industrial bakeries.

You can find our open positions here:

[https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
blowski
Commercial People | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time | PHP Laravel/JavaScript
Developers |
[https://www.commercialpeople.com/](https://www.commercialpeople.com/)

Proptech company improving commercial real estate sales in emerging markets.
For now, we are literally working in the founder's garage. But we recently
closed a round of investment and now looking to expand tech team in all areas.
And get a real office.

\- Digital Designer

\- Front End Developer

\- JavaScript Developer

\- Laravel back-end devs

Hiring process:

1\. Submit application

2\. Skype call with CTO

3\. Small relevant challenge

4\. Onsite interview

Contact dan@commercialpeople.com

------
whitperson
Sailthru | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Data Scientist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Junior Data Scientist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru helps the world's most innovative retailers and digital publishers
build deeper and longer lasting relationships with their customers. Sailthru-
powered email, web, and mobile experiences drive higher revenue, improve
customer lifetime value and eliminate churn.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'll be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

Sailthru Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles: Sailthru | Customer Success
Associate | New York | [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Mobile Customer Success Strategist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Enterprise Sales Director | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Solutions Consultant | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Manager, Channel Alliances | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Manager, Channel Alliances | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Sales Development Representative (SDR) | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

------
milly1993
Cognitive Logic | DevOps Engineer | Basingstoke, UK | FULL TIME, ONSITE

We're developing innovative technology which will enable multiple databases to
be queried without any raw data being moved or put at risk.

\- Currently looking to hire an experienced DevOps engineer to work alongside
and support our team of developers.

More info & apply here: [https://cognitive-
logic.breezy.hr/p/00c73d2fa2e4-devops-engi...](https://cognitive-
logic.breezy.hr/p/00c73d2fa2e4-devops-engineer)

No recruiters please.

------
thaisa123
Geckoboard| Ruby Developer| ONSITE |
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155708-ruby-
backend-d...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155708-ruby-backend-
developer) Looking for candidate who is excited to work with Front-End team on
developing new features as well as re-think and re-architect our existing
system. Link has more info or email me direct thaisa@geckoboard.com Role based
in London, UK (near Liverpool St. Station)

------
hi_im_matt
Northrop Grumman | Software Engineer | San Diego CA, Oklahoma City OK,
Melbourne FL | Full Time | Secret and Top Secret Clearance |

\- C and Java development

\- MASSIVE growth in the company right now

\- Work on projects that are not possible in any other SW company

\- Every other friday OFF (lookup 9/80 schedule)

\- Work is slower paced than commercial

NG is a defense contractor and are currently growing by the thousands in the
next few years. They are looking for experienced developers who have touched C
and Java. You should already have a secret or TS clearance to apply for
software.

PM me for more info to apply.

~~~
yazan94
Are there software opportunities for US citizens without a clearance?

~~~
hi_im_matt
You are still encouraged to apply but you will be given a slower preference.
Already cleared engineers will be fast tracked rather quickly.

------
tonyleask
IAC Publishing Labs (was Ask.com) | Senior Developer, Backend Engineering |
Oakland, CA | ONSITE, FTE, VISA, SALARY:DOE,
[http://www.iacpublishinglabs.com](http://www.iacpublishinglabs.com)

We are looking for a Senior Developer for the Backend Engineering team to work
on business products and projects related to our microservices and data
platforms. We power the systems behind our top-10 digital properties and world
class performance marketing functions. The Backend Engineering team is
responsible for initiatives such as search indexes and data systems, data
pipelines and processing, and rapid microservices delivery. You’d be working
with multiple teams in a culture that values collaborative, pragmatic
solutions.

\- Solve for challenges that involve concurrency and multi-tenancy at a large
scale. - Work with a technology stack that includes Java, Node.js, Openshift /
Kubernetes / Docker, Linkerd, AWS services, Solr, big data systems and more. -
Work on large container and cloud migration initiatives. - Participate in the
architectural strategy, from PoC to proposal to implementation. - Implement
modern, scalable, business driven capabilities for big data and real time
processing. - Be recognized as a master of, and internal SME for, specific
solutions and technologies. - Collaborate with the Front End, BI, Data
Sciences team on designing and implementing solutions. - Leverage self service
development pipeline and push directly to production.

Benefits: - Unlimited vacation - Competitive salary plus bonus - Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) - Unlimited snacks/drinks, frozen yogurt and beer - Relocation
assistance (if moving to the SF Bay Area) - Close to many public transit
options (BART, Ferry, AC Transit) - Subsidized dollars towards public transit
or parking garage - Tuition Reimbursement

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[http://smrtr.io/J0yDWQ](http://smrtr.io/J0yDWQ) (or e-mail jobs@ask.com)

About our company:
[http://iacpublishinglabs.com](http://iacpublishinglabs.com) For more jobs,
visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings)

------
JackMorgan
SmartStream Tech | Software Developer | Center City, Philadelphia, PA | Full-
Time, ONSITE

The ideal candidate is: Looking for fantastic work/life balance - no stress,
few meetings, no overtime, no assigned work, permanent 10% weekly research
time ​

Polyglot-comfortable - doesn't mind learning C#, F#, Java, JavaScript, Ruby,
and sometimes working in all five in one day

Loves pair-programming/TDD - is excited to work with a talented team -
mentoring and being mentored 100% of the time

Tolerates occasionally grungy work needed to maintain an enormous C#/F#
banking application used by the majority of the world's biggest banks

Comfortable working without a tech lead - we have no leads, every pair is
trusted to design the best solutions without being told or supervised in a
self-organizing team

Intrinsic desire to learn and improve - We are always learning and pushing
into new areas: currently some are researching and writing proposals for an
AWS-hosted version of our system. Several others are studying linear
programming to better develop an in-progress optimization system using CPLEX.
Others are studying dependent-typed programming with proof assistants in an
experiment to formally prove parts of our system. A couple team-mates are
doing broad improvements across our 4.6 million line codebase designed to make
it more type-safe with fewer bugs.

Feel free to email me for more info at steven.shogren@smartstream-stp.com. The
interview process is whiteboard-free, no memorization, no algorithms. We pair
program together working on several small projects for a day.

We are a small team that opens up positions rarely: this is the first position
we've opened up in years without a waiting list of pre-screened candidates.
The pay for the current position is average for Philly for a developer with
3-5 years of experience. If you've got a lot more and are a really great fit
let's talk anyway and we'll see what we can do. Worst case you get on the
waiting list for the next position ;)

For more information about our self-organizing practices, see here:
[http://deliberate-software.com/categories/self-
organization/](http://deliberate-software.com/categories/self-organization/)

------
vegancap
LADbible Group - Manchester, UK iOS Engineers (Swift), front-end engineers
(react, redux), back-end engineers (Typescript, nodejs, Golang, PHP).

LADbible Group has become a way of life for fans around the world. We provide
news, entertainment and community to a global audience of young people. Our
mission is pretty straightforward: to deliver content that our audience love.

[http://www.ladbiblegroup.com/careers/](http://www.ladbiblegroup.com/careers/)

~~~
payamb
I can't find any job posting for back-end engineers , is it filled ?

~~~
vegancap
Hey! Sorry for the late response. It's not listed yet I don't think, drop an
email with a CV to ewan@ladbible.com and I'll pass it on to HR and make sure
they follow it up :)

This will be the role I believe:
[https://theladbiblegroup.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening...](https://theladbiblegroup.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx?v=64867277-0746-4ac5-b843-56d1d1c0ae7f)

------
brainbot_tech
brainbot technologies AG | Blockchain Development | Mainz, GER; Berlin, GER;
Copenhagen, DEN | REMOTE possible, ONSITE preferred

brainbot technologies is a blockchain development studio, creating the core
building blocks to scale the technology towards broad adoption of public
blockchain systems. Our projects have been key to the core of Ethereum and
continue to be crucial to the adoption and the current development roadmap of
Ethereum. [https://medium.com/@brainbot/brainbot-technologies-a-
blockch...](https://medium.com/@brainbot/brainbot-technologies-a-blockchain-
development-studio-4f70d4ed72a)

The Jobs:

Full-Stack Developer - [http://www.brainbot.com/](http://www.brainbot.com/)

Senior Python Backend Developer -
[http://www.raidex.io/](http://www.raidex.io/)

Senior JS developer - [http://raiden.network/](http://raiden.network/)

Senior Python Backend Developer -
[http://raiden.network/](http://raiden.network/)

Senior Python Developer -
[http://trustlines.network/](http://trustlines.network/)

More info and contact: [https://angel.co/brainbot-
technologies/jobs](https://angel.co/brainbot-technologies/jobs)

------
jags-v
Cevo | [https://cevo.com.au/careers.html](https://cevo.com.au/careers.html) |
Devops Engineers , Test Automation Engineers | Melbourne , VIC , Australia |
Full Time | ONSITE | careers@cevo.com.au or ebony.worth@cevo.com.au | We are
looking for some of the most talented technologists in the market who are
truly passionate about what they do, all while working on some of the most
interesting work with awesome clients.

------
priz3
beaconhome ([http://beaconhome.io/](http://beaconhome.io/)) | Sr. Android
Applications, Sr. Embedded FW, Sr Backend Application Engineers | Austin, TX
or San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're a stealth consumer electronics company that's building a product poised
to change the way people experience their homes and bring them material
improvements to their health and well being. The opportunity is enormous,
making our work exciting, challenging and rewarding when we look at how our
company stands to make people's lives better. We're a small team so you'll
have the opportunity to be a part of the early team and build critical parts
of our company. We're at the forefront of applying the latest technologies to
a challenging problem. Hardware, firmware, Android (RxJava), iOS (RxSwift),
AWS, Serverless, Deep Learning and more are all on the table and being
implemented everyday.

Check out detailed roles on our website or AngelList and mention HN --
[http://www.beaconhome.io/roles](http://www.beaconhome.io/roles) |
[https://angel.co/stealth-consumer-iot-company](https://angel.co/stealth-
consumer-iot-company)

------
theappbusiness
The App Business | www.theappbusiness.com | London, UK | Full time, On Site

As the biggest team of mobile specialists in the UK, we are always ready for
what’s coming next. We believe that the app is dead, as we see user
experiences unbundle into a multitude of emerging platforms and touchpoints
all with their own take on technology and development approach. Everything
from a speaker in your car, to a watch on your wrist and intelligent
microservices in the cloud.

You will need to be an adaptable, flexible engineer that puts the technology
and software design approach at the forefront of your skill, but understand
the value in making it simple enough that end users and our clients don’t know
the software exists.

 _We are looking for..._

\- Senior Software Engineer ([http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/senior-
software-engine...](http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer))

\- Automation Test Engineer
([http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/automation-test-
engine...](http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/automation-test-engineer))

\- iOS Engineer ([http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/ios-
engineer](http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/ios-engineer))

\- Android Engineer ([http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/android-
engineer](http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/android-engineer))

Knowledge and experience in either of the following would be beneficial:
Swift, C#, Ruby, JavaScript, .NET, AWS, Azure Docker... just to name a few.

 _Hiring Process:_

Small HackerRank Challenge, 30 mins phone/video interview followed by 2 on-
site interviews (with a potential for a take-home challenge depending on
stream)

We would love to hear from you!

 _To apply:_

\- Careers page (www.theappbusiness.com/careers) or

\- Email us at opportunities@theappbusiness.com with _HN_ in the subject line
if you have any questions!

Note: We will consider visa sponsorships on an individual basis.

------
einacio
MinTrans | Full Stack Developer | Buenos Aires, Argentina | Full Time | ONSITE

Estamos en la búsqueda de desarrolladores web PHP (de momento se considerará
prioritario fullstack) para integrarse al área de sistemas. Ofrecemos un
excelente ambiente laboral, con orientación a hacer aplicaciones útiles para
la gente, y remuneración competitiva de acuerdo a experiencia. La oficina esta
ubicada frente a Plaza de Mayo.

Mandáme tu CV a palviggi arroba transporte punto gob punto ar ,asunto HN y
hablamos.

------
philips
CoreOS (YC S13) is hiring in New York (NYC), San Francisco (SFO), and Berlin.
Product management, engineering, test automation, project management,
technical writing, design, and sales.

[https://coreos.com/careers](https://coreos.com/careers)

Help push forward the state of the art for infrastructure software. CoreOS is
an enterprise software company that is enables organizations to leverage
software containers and Kubernetes in production.

------
huahaiy
Juji, Inc.| Full Stack Engineer - Clojure| San Jose, CA | Fulltime, ONSITE |
[https://juji.io/fullstack](https://juji.io/fullstack)

Juji builds advanced AI platform to help people. We are funded both by VC and
US government, and have paying customers. Join our growing small team to
change the world with world class computer scientists, experienced clojure
hackers, and brilliant colleagues graduated from top universities.

------
sapjobs
SAP is hiring a senior/expert developer in Walldorf, Germany. Apply on our
corporate career site here: [https://jobs.sap.com/job/WalldorfSt_-Leon-Rot-
Technical-Seni...](https://jobs.sap.com/job/WalldorfSt_-Leon-Rot-Technical-
Senior-DeveloperDevelopment-Expert-%28ABAP%29-for-SAP-Cloud-Management-
Platform-Job-
BW/344523301/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=sap_heatherwalker)

------
s3nnyy
Squirro | Frontend (Backbone, ES6), Python | Onsite, EU passports only |
Zurich | Salary: 100k-120k CHF

We build a Python- / Elasticsearch-based solution that helps enterprises to
finds lost or broken data and fix it. We have just raised a very successful
round with a US-investor (we might become the next Swiss unicorn) and we look
for frontend (user-facing stuff, dashboards, visualizations) and backend
engineers (core search product) to join in our Zurich office.

Interview:

1) Phone screen

2) 2h home-work

3) Onsite with the team, no whiteboarding

Email us:

jobs@squirro.tech

------
BakaKuna
Spindle Devhouse | UI Developer | Groningen, NL | Full-time, onsite |
[https://jobs.wearespindle.com/ui-designer/](https://jobs.wearespindle.com/ui-
designer/)

At Spindle we are bringing open and free communication to the world. We are
looking for a UI designer that is dedicated to making user-friendly and
beautiful interfaces.

To read more about our hiring process and see our other vacancies, visit:
jobs.wearespindle.com.

------
ryanchan001
Los Angeles, CA | Frontend Web Developer | Backend Web Developer | Marketing |
Product Manager

Visit us on the web at [https://onupkeep.com/](https://onupkeep.com/)

UpKeep is a mobile first group collaboration and productivity application for
maintenance teams. We were part of YC W17. Shoot me an email at
ryanchan@onupkeep.com if you're interested in joining an early stage startup
with amazing growth potential down in LA

------
fantyz
SYBO Games | Senior Game Server Engineer | Copenhagen, DK | ONSITE

We are a mobile game company in Copenhagen striving to craft meaningful
experiences that can be played by everyone. We are the creators of the popular
Subway Surfers that has achieved more than 1 billion downloads.

We are looking for a senior game server engineer - [https://sybo-
games.workable.com/jobs/498723](https://sybo-games.workable.com/jobs/498723)

------
voidness
Avant ([https://avant.com](https://avant.com)) | Chicago, IL | Full-time |
Onsite

Our mission is to lower the costs and barriers of borrowing. Today, we do that
for under-served customers. Tomorrow, with our Lending as a Platform
initiative, we will be revolutionizing the experience for our bank partners.

Come join us at [https://www.avant.com/jobs](https://www.avant.com/jobs)

------
jobso4me
Outcomes4Me is a digital health technology company based in Cambridge, MA with
positions open for Sr. Backend engineer, Mobile App Developer, and others. We
are building an integrated platform to transform how patients and their
families engage with healthcare systems globally.

[http://outcomes4me.com/](http://outcomes4me.com/) for more information and to
apply. Send inquiries to jobs@outcomes4me.com

------
GerardRubio
Kniterate | Firmware developer | ONSITE China | VISA | Full-time for a few
months | Market salary + equity

Kniterate is offering a new digital fabrication tool to democratize clothing
manufacturing. It is an affordable and compact version of an industrial
knitting machine designed for any workshop, automatically turning digital
designs into customized garments.

[https://goo.gl/BhiygQ](https://goo.gl/BhiygQ)

------
BakaKuna
Spindle Devhouse | Experienced Front-end Developer | Groningen, NL | ONSITE

Spindle is a purpose driven organization that builds components for open and
free communication. We are looking for an experienced front-end developer that
wants to join our team in the beautiful city of Groningen.

[https://spindle.homerun.co/an-experienced-front-end-
develope...](https://spindle.homerun.co/an-experienced-front-end-developer)

------
spade
Eaze | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time Onsite

Eaze (eaze.com) is the easiest, fastest, and most professional way to get
medical marijuana delivered. Eaze has quickly become the #1 technology company
in the fast-growing $6 billion cannabis industry by developing the first
logistics technology and on-demand service that can help dispensaries deliver
to qualified patients in less than 20 minutes.

Openings:

\-- Senior Front End Engineer

\-- Senior Back End Engineer

\-- Senior Mobile Engineer (Android, iOS)

------
michihober
Gusto | Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Gusto is looking for talented and motivated engineers with 4+ years of
experience. Gusto engineers own entire features in our system. You'll
influence the initial specs for the feature, build/modify the backend APIs
(mostly Rails), write the front-end code that consumes said APIs (mostly
React.js), and be responsible for ongoing improvements once the feature is
deployed.

------
dataking
Immunant, Inc. | Information Security Researchers, Systems Programmers |
Irvine, CA | ONSITE INTERNS VISA

Immunant is developing better exploit mitigations. We are looking for an
additional team member who is as excited about systems programming, compiler
construction, information security research as we are.

More info at [http://immunant.com/page/jobs/](http://immunant.com/page/jobs/)

------
steverob
Spritle | Chennai, India | Full Time | ONSITE | spritle.com

We're a Rails / React Native / Native Mobile dev shop based in Chennai, India,
working with a number of exciting startups and long running successful product
companies.

Opportunity to work in a company where developer happiness, freedom & growth
is Priority No.1.

Apart from Ruby & JavaScript, our teams dabble with Go, Rust and Python as
well.

If you're interested contact me at steve.robinson@spritle.com :)

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Sunnyvale, CA & San Francisco, CA| Full-Time | On-Site | Senior
Mobile Applications Engineers- iOS & Android

LinkedIn connects the world's professionals to make them more productive and
successful. With more than 500 million members worldwide, including executives
from every Fortune 500 company, LinkedIn is the world's largest professional
network on the Internet.

Send resumes to lnnguyen@linkedin.com for applications.

------
janpaul123
Remix (YC W15) | Backend, frontend, full-stack, algorithm engineers, and more
| San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA

Join us in building a real-life SimCity.

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

Originally started at Code for America, we're now working with 200+ cities
including Atlanta, Sydney, Boston, Miami, San Francisco, Reykjavik, and
Seattle. All in just two years. Learn more about our product at
[http://remix.com](http://remix.com).

We’re looking for engineers across our stack to write robust code that drives
the world’s first transit planning platform. We use:

\- Mapping: OpenStreetMap, Mapbox, Mapzen, Leaflet, TWKB, GTFS, PostGIS,
ogr2ogr

\- Back-end: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, PuLP, COIN-OR Branch and Cut solver
(CBC), Cython, Sidekiq, PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Front-end: React, Webpack (with Hot Module Replacement), ES6/Babel, LESS,
CSS Modules, Yarn

\- Testing: CircleCI, RSpec, Approvals, WebMock, puffing-billy, Capybara,
Jasmine, Happo, Browserstack, Overcommit, Codecov (>75% coverage front+back-
end)

You’ll work on (for example):

\- The scheduling algorithm that turns a Remix map into work sheets for bus
drivers

\- Visualisations for use in public meetings, such as the “Jane” (Jacobs)
isochrones tool ([https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
ti...](https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
time-e703b9f929d8))

\- Our geo-database of open data (transit and census)

\- Live-updating costing models and simulations

\- Our demographics tool that helps transit agencies serve their communities
equitably (per the Civil Rights Act of 1964)

Go to [http://remix.com/jobs](http://remix.com/jobs) to apply and to see all
our openings (design, data, sales, customer success, etc). We are committed to
a workplace that reflects the community we serve. We especially encourage
women, people of color, and others who are underrepresented in the tech
industry to apply.

------
klinskyc
Healthie | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time, onsite

Healthie (Techstars NY '16) is an all-in-one practice management platform for
nutrition professionals. We've closed our seed round and are looking to bring
on a senior software engineer to work on scaling, performance, new features,
and mentoring our junior developers.

Our stack: Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Swift, Java

please apply by sending an email to cavan@gethealthie.com

------
ehindle
iwoca (www.iwoca.co.uk) | London | Full-time, Onsite

At iwoca, our vision is that finance should be like electricity: simple,
seamless and powerful. Over the next decade we aim to provide financing to 1
million small businesses that are underserved by the banks. We have built a
high-tech platform, won numerous awards and have grown a fun and vibrant team.
The most exciting part of our journey still lies ahead of us, join us to make
a difference!

What we are looking for: \- Senior Frontend Developer \- Frontend Developer \-
Python Developer \- Technical Business Analyst \- Head of Machine Learning \-
German Fluent Data Analyst \- Polish Fluent Data Analyst \- Check out our
other roles here: [https://iwoca.workable.com/](https://iwoca.workable.com/)

Want an insight into what it is like to work here? Check out our GlassDoor or
get in touch for details! e.hindle@iwoca.co.uk
[https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/iwoca-
Reviews-E802176.ht...](https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/iwoca-
Reviews-E802176.htm)

------
p0ppe
Yle - The Finnish Broadcasting Company | Multiple developer roles | Helsinki,
Finland | ONSITE

Yle, the public broadcaster in Finland, is looking for developers. We're
looking for coders, mobile developers, Unity3D experts, a streaming expert and
a growth hacker.

More info (unfortunately only in Finnish):
[https://kiinnostaiskosua.yleisrad.io](https://kiinnostaiskosua.yleisrad.io)

------
i3rdna
Thunderhead | (iOS/Android) Mobile Engineer | Manchester, NH, US | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://www.thunderhead.com/](https://www.thunderhead.com/)

We are looking for both an iOS and an Android Mobile Engineer to join our team
and help us build native SDKs that mobile engineers would be excited to use in
their apps.

Interested? Email me: apop [at] thunderhead [dot] com

------
ktavera
MYJAR | multiple | ONSITE | [https://my.hirehive.io/myjar-
it](https://my.hirehive.io/myjar-it)

We're looking for a front-end lead (angular 2, typescript), backend developers
(node) and a scrum master. Check out the link above to view all our openings,
email me and kevin.tavera@myjar.com if you are interested. Work location is
Tallinn, Estonia

~~~
John_j
Hello,

Would you accept Americans to come work in the office for the Scrum Master
role?

Best

------
sapjobs
SAP is hiring 9 system engineers in Budapest. View jobs and apply on our
corporate career site here:
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=SAPHybrisCloudBudapest&locati...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=SAPHybrisCloudBudapest&locationsearch=&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_campaign=SAP_HybrisCloudBudapest)

------
mkreis
bexio | Full-Stack Developer (Angular2, Scala) | Berlin | ONSITE

bexio is Switzerland's leading provider of cloud based business- and
accounting software for small businesses. More than 8'000 companies are using
bexio. With up to 600 new businesses joining the bexio platform each month, we
are one of Switzerland's fastest growing startups.

bexio is more than software. By connecting accounting firms, banks, lenders
and other key suppliers to small businesses, our team is building a platform
to help small business to succeed. We have recently acquired the Berlin-based
startup Elohna and are increasing our footprint in Germany.

You love the web, speak German and want to build an awesome product?

Then join our new team in Berlin as full stack developer:

[https://www.bexio.com/de-CH/ueber-
uns/jobs/reader/fullstack-...](https://www.bexio.com/de-CH/ueber-
uns/jobs/reader/fullstack-developer-berlin.html) (only in German because we
are looking for german-speaking candidates)

------
leoharsha2
Forhyre| PHP Developer | PHP, AngularJS, JS | India| Part time | Remote|

We at forhyre.com a freelancing kind of startup developing a great tool which
automates the freelancing projects.

We are seed-funded 4-member startup based in Australia but doing most of the
operations in India. We are also looking to raise $2M in coming 6 months.

Searching for early employees. Interested candidates: mail me at-
harsha.nitj14@gmail.com

------
wc-
Under the radar for now | Chicago | Blockchain Engineers | Full-time, Contract
| Onsite

We are building a global charity and microdonation platform without the
overhead found in traditional charity organizations using smart contracts.

If you are a talented engineer located in the Chicago area looking to make a
move into blockchain tech and smart contracts, reach out to wescleveland || at
|| me.com

------
raj7desai
School of Accelerated Learning | ONSITE | jobs.soal.io

We're looking for MEAN stack and React developers who would work as Educators.
Also we're looking for developers whoa re currently employed but would like to
volunteer for teaching certain sessions at the School. Check out the link to
view all openings or mail me at raj@soal.io Work Location is Hyderabad, India

------
ollipp
London, ONSITE at Full Fact, the UKs independent factchecking charity
fullfact.org

Hiring 3 engineers to work on bringing automated factchecking to 3 continents
in 18 months.

Platform engineer Factchecking engineer Product engineer

Details:
[https://fullfact.org/about/jobs/automated/](https://fullfact.org/about/jobs/automated/)

~~~
RSchaeffer
Do you have part-time positions for students (MRes, in my case)?

~~~
ollipp
We've had part-time positions for students before. Email me at
mevan@fullfact.org and we can see if there's a fit.

~~~
RSchaeffer
Sent!

------
sz4kerto
Patients Know Best | Generalist Java developer | REMOTE | Full Time

We are looking for experienced Java generalists to work on our Electronic
Patient Portal and Integrated Digital Care Record system.

PKB integrates data flows across multiple organizations across the healthcare
system, while putting the patient in control of her data. We're building
something that actively, directly, improves the lives of people in general --
not selling more stuff, helping others sell more stuff, or making comfortable
people a bit more comfortable. We are a fully remote team with a dozen
developers, spread across half a dozen countries within a few hours of GMT
(for shared working hours -- we are mostly looking for people in the EU/ECC to
make the monthly meetings more feasible).

Keywords that describe our stack: Postgres, Wildfly, Spring Boot, Dropwizard,
Docker, Prometheus, Grafana, Pagerduty, Jira, Confluence, Bitbucket, Teamcity,
Ansible, Vagrant, Java 8, Selenium, Arquillian.

Environment: we are all remote, there is no central office. We communicate
primarily through chat (Slack) and issue tracking (JIRA), as needed over phone
(Slack, join.me and similar, Skype, etc.) and we meet up once in a month in
person for a day or two – usually in London. You can use any OS/IDE/editor you
like – whatever makes you productive. The only hard requirement is that you
can run Docker containers and git somehow. We have devs running Windows, OS X
and Linux.

You should ..

\- be a good communicator, able to understand others and explain yourself
clearly and concisely; knowing how to chase the best ideas in a discussion,
not just push your own.

\- be proactive and motivated, comfortable asking for help when you're stuck
and making constructive suggestions when you see something that could be
working better.

\- be able to prioritize well and strike the right balance between hacking
things together hastily and completely disappearing for two months while
refactoring the persistence layer.

\- understand both the technical priorities and the business priorities
underpinning them.

\- be conscious of risk, have seen successful and failed projects, and have a
good sense of what is going to work and what is going to fail.

Apply here:
[https://www.workable.com/j/6D05E74BAC](https://www.workable.com/j/6D05E74BAC)

------
aj_icracked
iCracked (W12) | Performance Marketing Analyst / Sr. iOS / Full-stack |
Redwood City, CA | ONSITE
[https://www.icracked.com/careers](https://www.icracked.com/careers)

We're a venture backed nationwide smartphone repair company that is launching
smart home / IoT installation this quarter. We're changing the way on-site
service works. At iCracked we hire great people and trust them to do right by
our customers and our peers - so you’ll have significant autonomy over your
work. We value diversity, humility, and open collaboration, and we foster an
environment of constant learning. We believe that small, empowered, self-
motivated teams can make big contributions to the business. We think that
supporting your career development and having meaningful, rewarding work to do
is a requirement. We want this to be the best job you will ever have.

Reach out to me at ajf[at]icracked.com if you're interested. :)

------
svemt
Tech Lead | JavaScript, Node.js, HTML5, CSS | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE |
Full-time | DoReMIR is a Music R&D company | More info:
[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/11477-doremir-music-research-
te...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/11477-doremir-music-research-tech-lead-to-
doremir/)

------
scanr
Imperatives | Development Lead | Staines, UK | ON-SITE, FULL-TIME

Help us scale telecommunication billing. We're building as SASS billing system
on AWS using Java, Docker and as much of AWS as we can.

If leading a team that's building highly scalable cloud solutions sounds
interesting to you please get in touch. You can email me personally at
jamie.mccrindle@imperatives.co.uk

------
DLinDeepSoma
OSARO INC | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite | Deep Learning Research
Scientists & Engineers | Deep Learning/Machine Learning Engineers | Software
Engineers/DevOps

At Osaro, we're creating machine intelligence software that combines state-of-
the-art perception with powerful adaptive decision-making abilities to help
computer and robotic systems act efficiently and intelligently. You would
collaborate with existing team members with expertise spanning reinforcement
learning, computer vision, hardware architecture, robotics and more. Osaro is
developing large-scale machine learning products that need to interface with
customers’ complex software environments as well as interface with a variety
of robotic hardware and sensors.

\- Deep Learning Research Scientists & Engineers: Seeking world-class deep
learning experts with broad background in machine learning. As a research
engineer, you will be uniquely positioned in our team to work on large-scale
machine intelligence problems and push forward the frontiers of AI
technologies.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490805](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490805)

\- Deep Learning/Machine Learning Engineers: You will develop products based
on advanced deep learning algorithms. As a deep learning engineer, you are
involved in all stages of algorithm development from inception and initial
implementation to evaluation and all the way to a deployable production
quality algorithm.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809)

\- Software Engineers/DevOps: As a software engineer, your job will be to
maintain and develop the software infrastructure to interface with robotic
hardware and a variety of sensors, acquire data, run experiments in both
simulation and on real physical systems, programmatically store, access, and
analyze results, developing dashboards and monitoring tools, and train and
reliably deploy machine learning models across cloud based and local
resources.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453)

We are willing to sponsor the right candidates as well. Please apply directly
on our website. Thanks!
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/](http://www.osaro.com/careers/)

------
localhost3000
Rep | Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://rep.ai/](https://rep.ai/)

We are a small team (6) building tools to change the way businesses
communicate with customers. Our product, Rep, combines customer context,
machine learning, and a slick app that enables organizations to build
meaningful relationships through mobile and desktop messaging.

We're actively looking for builders — folks that want to contribute more than
code. Your specialization is less important than your desire and ability to
learn fast and adapt to shifting technologies.

We're founded by ex-Googlers with deep experience in messaging,
personalization, and machine learning, and we're backed by some of the top
investors in Silicon Valley: Accel Partners, First Round Capital, SV Angel,
and Forerunner Ventures.

We offer competitive salaries, meaningful equity and generous health, dental
and vision benefits. If you are a member of an underrepresented group in
technology, we strongly encourage you to apply.

Technologies: Python, Postgres, WebSockets, React, Redux, ML, etc.

Drop us a note at jobs@rep.ai with a link to your LinkedIn, a resume, or
anything else we should know. We’ll get back to you quickly!

p.s. I love working here. The team is smart and talented but also deeply good,
respectful, and empathetic.

------
danielstocks88
busuu | onsite | London busuu is a language learning platform with over 70m
users and growing at 25k new users each day. We are looking for android
developers, backend PHP developers and automation test engineers. Great
culture and fun working environment with room to develop and grow your skills.
More info here www.busuu.com/jobs

------
ryan53
FiftyThree (www.fiftythree.com) | Senior Software Engineer - Full Stack, Back
End, and Front End | New York, NY | Full-time

We are FiftyThree, makers of creativity-boosting tools including the award-
winning app, Paper, and companion stylus, Pencil. FiftyThree also happens to
be a world-class web shop, building productivity tools for the modern
workplace. Our latest app, Paste, is a web-based visual collaboration tool
built from the ground up for Slack teams. We are hard at work at our next
iteration of Paper and Paste features, and that's where you come in.

Full Stack

You are a talented full-stack engineer looking to join a team of top-notch web
developers. You enjoy building rich, dynamic, magical web applications across
the entire stack. You have a passion for making data flow cleanly,
efficiently, and synchronously across clients. You feel at home architecting
complex client-side interactions that push the boundaries of performance. You
are excited to ship updates and features to customers frequently. \-
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fiftythree/jobs/643413#.WVuV_tP...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fiftythree/jobs/643413#.WVuV_tPytjs)

Back End Web

You are a talented back-end engineer looking to join a team of top-notch web
developers. You enjoy building rich, robust, and performant back-end web
applications. You have a passion for making data flow cleanly, efficiently,
and synchronously across clients. You feel at home creating complex back-end
services that interact with and integrate data coming from a constellation of
external APIs and services. You are excited to ship updates and features to
customers frequently. \-
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fiftythree/jobs/671355#.WVuXHNP...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fiftythree/jobs/671355#.WVuXHNPytjs)

Front End Web

Build rich, dynamic, magical web applications. Work hand-in-hand with the
design team to implement interfaces that look beautiful and adapt dynamically
to all types of devices. Architect complex client-side interactions that push
the boundaries of performance. Implement animations and transitions that make
experiences in the browser come to life. \-
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fiftythree/jobs/492901#.WVuXgdP...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fiftythree/jobs/492901#.WVuXgdPytjs)

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow is hiring in London, Berlin and remote. Front-end engineering, data
engineering, systems, marketing and product management.

[https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/)

Join our team and help us give companies control of their own data.

------
melissamb
Thinkful, Inc | JavaScript Web Development Bootcamp Mentor | Remote (U.S.
Based only), Contract

Thinkful offers an intensive and top-rated web development bootcamp, using the
power of one-on-one mentorship to mold students into self-sufficient
programmers capable of advancing their skills as they grow in their careers
for years to come. As a Mentor, you will share best practices with the next
generation of developers and teach them how to think like an engineer so that
they can continue their growth beyond the program. You will help students
master computer science fundamentals while building projects using full stack
JavaScript.

Thinkful mentors work remotely and set their own hours. Must have demonstrated
expertise using frontend technologies at an industry level, experience with
Node.JS, React.JS, and Redux as well as advanced understanding of HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, and jQuery. The role is a great fit for experts who genuinely love
their work and want to share their expertise, experience, and themselves with
awesome students and fellow mentors.

Apply at: [https://www.thinkful.com/apply/](https://www.thinkful.com/apply/)
Email melissa@thinkful.com with any questions!

------
forkfork
Lux Group | Mid-Level Javascript Developer | JS/React/Node.js | Sydney,
Australia | Onsite

Greenfield work in ecommerce - luxury holidays & experiences.

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/lux-
group#jobs](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/lux-group#jobs)

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical / Mechatronic / Robotics Engineers | Shenzhen |
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/) | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA

Help us redefine food preparation and retail through cutting edge robotics.
Join the company early enough to help define its culture.

Email in profile.

------
hypercodex
Smith + Crown | Portland, OR USA | Onsite | Full-time

Come help us parse the world's most valuable information. Smith + Crown
provides crypto-economic research, intelligence, and design.

Find open positions here:
[https://www.smithandcrown.com/jobs/](https://www.smithandcrown.com/jobs/)

------
madmax108
BloomReach | Backend Engineer | Bangalore | Full Time | Onsite |
[http://bloomreach.com](http://bloomreach.com)

BloomReach brings businesses the first open and intelligent Digital Experience
Platform (DXP), designed to accelerate the path to conversion, increase
revenue, and grow customer loyalty.

Backend Engineers at BloomReach own and lead the design and development of our
core technology components that serve over 20% of e-commerce users in U.S.

A few of our latest Bangalore-based projects:

    
    
      • Product Search for billions of interactions and millions of products
    
      • A Distributed, highly scalable content indexing system
    
      • Real time auto-complete system
    

What you would have done :

    
    
      • Got yourself a B.Tech/M.Tech or equivalent degree in Computer Science
    
      • Built software solutions for 2-6 years dabbling in backend first languages, such as C/C++, Java, Scala, Python.
    
      • Loved designing and analyzing applications end to end, which communicate with each other via services and APIs
    
      • Used map-reduce or large-scale data processing (e.g Hadoop), Linux serving systems, databases
    
      • Maintained distributed systems at significant scale in a production environment.
    
      • Have fun stories of how you broke systems (and how you then fixed them) :)
    
      • Brownie points for being an Open Source contributor.
    

If this is you and you can prove it, we’re interested in talking to you about
joining our top-flight engineering team. To get the conversation started, send
along a cool piece of code, a link to something you’ve built or a hack that
you’re proud of to ZGFtYXlhbnRpLmdob3NoQGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t . We can’t wait to
have a look.

------
7th_trifork_cat
Trifork AB | Full-Stack Developer | Stockholm | ON-SITE, FULL-TIME,
[http://trifork.se](http://trifork.se)

As a full-stack developer you must be able to handle the every task involved
in implementing new features. Everything from the database to CSS, software
architecture to operations. You must be diverse, be able to quickly pick up
new technologies and languages and know when to use what. The job involves
working on several interesting projects at a time, and the kind of project
will vary greatly. Our company values automation, clean code, and testability
highly.

Perks & Benefits:

• Independence and Freedom in a fast career track. Working in a start-up like
context means that you can grow and develop faster than in other environments;
achieve your career goals in months instead of years.

• Contrary to start-up like contexts, we offer the financial security of being
part of a large international organisation.

• Every now and then we gather for a Code Retreat where we go on a trip to
sharpen our skills and start new 'passion projects'. These trips can take us
to the wilderness of Sweden or why not the beaches of Mallorca.

• You will join us for our annual ski trip where we meet and socialise with
other Trifork teams from around Europe.

• Knowledge is the heart of Trifork and therefor we offer you education when
you want to expand your expertise in certain areas and frequently engage in
Tech-talks.

Apply here: [http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/11461-full-stack-
developer?promo...](http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/11461-full-stack-
developer?promotion=5310-trackable-share-link-hackernews)

------
jaketaylorpro
McCoy Medical Technologies - Cambridge, MA - mccoymed.com We are currently
hiring full-time onsite developers. McCoy is a machine learning platform
company focused on delivering third party AI algorithms to radiologists in
hospitals. If you are interested please email: jake@mccoymed.com

------
jarsj
Revcontent LLC | Full Stack Developer | Mumbai | Onsite | Fulltime

Revcontent is world's fastest growing content recommendation network. We have
a small team working out of Mumbai. You will work on cutting edge of Machine
Learning and build things that instantly gets billions of pageviews in
traffic.

------
CoinFalcon
CoinFalcon | Ethereum developer | REMOTE | Part-time

We are working on a next generation digital asset exchange to buy and sell
Bitcoin, Ethereum and Ethereum tokens, all for free. If you are interested in
helping us bring the new era of digital money and smart contracts to everyday
people, join us!

info@coinfalcon.com

------
joergrech
Talentwunder | Senior JavaScript Developer (React) | Torstr. 33, Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE, Full-Time |
[https://www.talentwunder.com](https://www.talentwunder.com)

We’re looking for skilled senior software engineers for our React-based
Frontend who care about efficiency and maintainable software.

Talentwunder is an award-winning startup in the Direct Sourcing area that
builds a search engine for people on top to 50+ social networks with,
currently, over 1.7 billion profiles.

Requirements

* 3+ years experience in Web-Development using Javascript, CSS and HTML * Experience with React.JS and similar frameworks * Experience with agile software development (Scrum/Kanban) * Plus: Experience with testing techniques * Plus: Experience with our Backend technologies Groovy/Java and Grails * Good communication skills in both German and English is a plus (one is sufficient)

What are we offering?

* Great work-life balance, including flexible working hours without travelling * Competitive salary with stock options – connecting you directly to the success of the company * An education budget to spent on conferences, books, online tutorials, meetups, etc. * A hardware budget to buy the MacBook/Laptop, Monitor, etc. of your choice * Free drinks, chocolate & fruits

Interested? We’re excited to receive your application! Please send your
resume, your earliest possible starting date, your salary expectations and –
if available – your profile/portfolio on Github, SO, Linkedin, etc. to Joerg
(joerg |at| talentwunder -dot- com)! More Info? See
[https://talentwunder.com/en/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer-
re...](https://talentwunder.com/en/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer-react-mw/)

------
deltajuliet
Clevertech| Remote | Full-time |
[https://hire.clevertech.biz?ref=583f1591bb49351600056033](https://hire.clevertech.biz?ref=583f1591bb49351600056033)

\- DevOps Leader

\- iOS Developer

\- Front End Javascript Engineer

\- Senior Blockchain Developer

\- Full Stack JavaScript Architect

\- Tech Lead

\- Back End Data Engineer

\- Senior React Developer

\- Senior Content Management Systems Engineer

------
danialtz
KI labs | Backend software engineer | Munich | Full time | [https://www.ki-
labs.com/career/backend-end-developer/](https://www.ki-
labs.com/career/backend-end-developer/)

KI labs | Frontend software engineer | Munich | Full time | [https://www.ki-
labs.com/career/front-end-developer/](https://www.ki-labs.com/career/front-
end-developer/)

KI labs | Data scientist | Munich | Full time | [https://www.ki-
labs.com/career/data-scientist-engineer/](https://www.ki-labs.com/career/data-
scientist-engineer/)

KI labs | Cloud Engineer | Munich | Full time | [https://www.ki-
labs.com/career/cloud-engineers-m-f/](https://www.ki-labs.com/career/cloud-
engineers-m-f/)

KI labs | Technical product managers | Munich | Full time | [https://www.ki-
labs.com/career/technical-product-manager](https://www.ki-
labs.com/career/technical-product-manager)

KI labs | Mobile (Android or iOS) engineer | Munich | Full time | send email

At KI labs we're looking for great (cloud, backend, front-end, mobile)
engineers, data scientists and product managers for our main location in
Munich.

We are a team of software developers, designers, big data engineers and data
scientists who are passionate about building modern products, software and
innovative solutions with impact.

We build technologically challenging software products and services for our
prominent clients among the top DACH companies. We do innovative solutions
that are used in large-scales for customers and businesses using whatever the
most suitable toolsets are: be it using basic HTML to get the job done up to
large-scale deployed neural-network models.

If that's your cup of tea, checkout [https://www.ki-labs.com](https://www.ki-
labs.com) website for the positions, and apply on the site or directly to
career #at# kigroup.de. Professional agencies will not be considered.

We are open to Intern & Junior & mid-level engineers (only applications within
EU) and senior & lead & upward (global). If our description does not fit your
skillset, feel free to send a cover letter in addition to your cv and we will
find a place for you.

------
joshdance
Grow.com | Front-end, Backend Based in Utah. Remote ok. Looking for senior
developers.

We use React, Node and AWS.

------
k70841
Element Science | Senior iOS Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite:
[https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-engineer/)

------
haddadda
Overlap - Remote - Backend Engineer - [https://medium.com/overlap/hiring-
software-engineer-backend-...](https://medium.com/overlap/hiring-software-
engineer-backend-f3bb0a6ac6af)

------
joshuakelly
Universe | Senior Full Stack Developer | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.universe.com/](https://www.universe.com/)

As a Senior Full Stack Developer at Universe, you will apply your passion for
technology and live events in your quest to build a world-class Event
Ticketing platform. In this deeply technical and business-minded position,
you’ll architect, implement, and evolve our frontend and backend systems with
a talented team of like-minded peers.\

Application process:

* Submit application at [http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/6hV3Xj](http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/6hV3Xj)

* Phone screen

* Meet the leadership team + Pair programming challenge (in person if you’re local)

What your day would look like:

* Writing new application code for our core product API and client (especially transactional pieces)

* Advocating best practices for development and testing

* Performance profiling new and existing features in both our server processes and in the browser

* Mentoring junior developers on the team and promoting skill growth

We're looking for any of:

* Experience with web servers (especially patterns-based frameworks like Ruby on Rails, Django, Express, etc)

* Experience with a modern frontend web stack (any of webpack, react, ember, angular, es6, babel, yarn, or etc)

* Experience with standards: ESPECIALLY i18n and a11y

* Excitement about shipping code, automation, and testing!

Here's why you'll love working at Universe:

* You'll work with veteran engineers, who will challenge you to ship frequently

* You'll work with amazing designers, who will challenge you to implement beautiful interactions and user interfaces

* You'll be at the helm of your own career, shaping it with your own innovative contributions to a nascent team and product

* You'll enjoy the culture and perks of a startup, with the stability of a fortune 500 company (NYSE:LYV). Perks include local sake and cold brew coffee on tap, 2 tickets to see a concert of your choice every year, unlimited access to Amphitheatre shows in North America for you and a friend, and 4 weeks vacation (2 weeks during the Christmas holidays & 2 weeks of your choice)

More information @ [http://careers.universe.com](http://careers.universe.com)

------
JajaMan
I write a blog called Startups I Like (startupsilike.com), where I write about
startups that have unique business models or product. I'm happy to take a look
at your startup - feel free to email Andrew at startupsilike@gmail.com

------
flgr
Twitch Berlin is hiring a Data Scientist for fraud detection:

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/317384829/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/317384829/)

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | Senior Android Developer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE (with
remote options), Relocation Offered for Out-of-State Candidate

Perks: 6 Time Winner of "Best Place to Work" from Outside Magazine, Health
Insurance Premiums covered 100%, Unlimited Ski Lift Tickets, Outdoor Gear
Closet, and great work/life balance.

www.geocaching.com/careers

About Geocaching HQ: We are the global headquarters for the game of
geocaching. Our apps and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of
millions of people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Our mission (and yours should you choose to accept it) is to inspire and
enable discovery, exploration and adventure. Basically, everyone’s job here is
to enable millions of people to have fun outside. How cool is that?

What you’ll do: We are seeking a skilled Senior Mobile Developer to join the
team that creates and maintains the suite of Geocaching apps for iPhone,
Android and Windows Phone. The team is currently embarking on the reinvention
of the way Geocaching is played on mobile devices. We’re seeking a developer
who can quickly join in, come up-to-speed on the project and provide technical
direction and leadership to a growing team.

What we’re looking for: \- A proven track record of successfully delivering
multiple iterations of Android apps to the public with rave reviews \- A
strong foundation of object-oriented programming skills and deep familiarity
with computer science topics including data structures and algorithms \-
Ability to keep up with rapidly changing platforms and awareness of the latest
advances on the Android platform. - A keen sense of the risks, rewards and
trade-offs when making technical decisions \- Mentorship and guidance to other
developers \- Love of a self-organizing, agile software development team and
enthusiasm for Scrum rituals \- Ability to Identify opportunities to improve
the team’s processes and practices \- Understanding of the importance of
selling your ideas and building consensus within the team and the company \-
Enjoyment of close collaboration, both within and outside the team \- Total
ownership over the quality of his or her work and fluency in development
practices that minimize bugs, including Test Driven Development and test
automation \- Sense for good UX practices and enjoys working with our UX team
to create experiences that delight our customers

Apply today at www.geocaching.com/careers.

Interview process includes 1st Phone Screen w/ HR, 2nd Phone Screen w/ hiring
team, Skype Interview (if out of state), and In-person Interview.

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

Pathgather is a fully-funded enterprise learning SaaS startup (Techstars)
focused on helping employees advance their careers by learning new skills. Our
talent development platform is used by some of the largest companies in the
world (HP, Visa, Qualcomm, etc.) to (1) aggregate learning content from both
public (e.g. Udacity) and private (e.g. internal learning systems) catalogs,
(2) empower employees to share what they're learning and mentor each other,
and (3) track employee progress towards career goals.

We've got real revenue, real customers, and a real opportunity to make
learning better for employees everywhere. We're still small (~20 employees)
but we're growing our product & engineering teams quickly and are adding
positions across the spectrum.

If you've got at least a few years (2+) experience building web products, are
passionate about learning, and want to join a growing team where you can have
a real impact on the careers of our users around the world, let's get in
touch. Contact me (neville@pathgather.com, CTO) to get started!

* BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby/PostgreSQL/GraphQL/Elasticsearch/APIs)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (Typescript/React/React Native/CSS/Node)

* PRODUCT DESIGNER (UI/UX/Sketch)

* PRODUCT MANAGER (Scrum/JTBD)

* DATA ENGINEER (Go/SQL/Machine Learning)

* DATA SCIENTIST (Data Analysis/Machine Learning)

* TOOLS ENGINEER (Fullstack/Ruby/Node)

* SECURITY ENGINEER (Infrastructure/Devops/Compliance)

...and others. We're still in the process of updating our careers page
([https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather)), so if
you don't see your role but you have a unique skillset that can help us, get
in touch and explain why! We're a startup, after all...

------
oskarth
SEEKING WORK - Europe or remote

Strong Clojure programmer [1] with a business and product mindset. Autonomous
and self-driven [2]. Polyglot programmer (Clojure, Go, Scala, JavaScript, etc)
with competence across the stack from devops to design to marketing. Available
immediately. Email me@oskarth.com and tell me about your business problem.

1: First production code in 2011, everything from complex web UIs to data
wrangling to distributed systems.

2: Developed and launched two products solo in 2017:
[https://codecards.me/](https://codecards.me/) and
[https://whisperwalk.io/](https://whisperwalk.io/)

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok We are looking for deep learning experts who can make sense of eBay's
1+ billion items. We'll use that technology to target ads, recommend items and
help our sellers succeed. Our interview consists of two phone screens. Then
you come onsite to meet the team and do a code test. 5+ years of Machine
Learning experience preferred. jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Adam

------
bwagy
\---- Nudge is hiring Account Execs in New York \----

Native content is the future. All brands are adjusting their marketing
communications to content and in turn native. This is a ground floor
opportunity to come in and drive the sales of Nudge.

Nudge is a native content platform that helps brands understand the impact of
their content. The full toolkit ranges from analytics to distribution
optimization to attribution.

We even have a CommonSenseBot, a bot that checks content for anything
impacting performance.

More info here: [http://giveitanudge.com/account-executive-
nudge/](http://giveitanudge.com/account-executive-nudge/)

------
ionescuac
Praetorian | Austin, Texas

Praetorian is different. We are a collective of highly-technical engineers
focused on helping our clients solve their most difficult security problems.
Rather than break things over and over, our goal is to have an actual impact
in making the world a better place. 100% privately owned and self-funded, we
are focused on doing the right thing over short term profits. Where other
companies pay lip service to vision statements and principles, we are
unwaveringly guided by our core values, which are:

    
    
      * Put the client first - Solving their problem is why we are here.
      * Mind the details - A disciplined process achieves results.
      * Be humble - The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the one.
      * Follow the data - Good data improves judgement and informs decisions.
      * Performance matters - We achieve excellence in everything we do.
      * Orient to action - Make decisions. Make mistakes. Just take the initiative.
      * Default to open - Speak candidly, maintain your integrity, and spread truth.
      * Support your team - It’s about the person to your left and the person to your right.
      * Lean forward - Enduring success in this field requires innovation and reinvention.
      * Follow your passions - Our best work is realized when our vocation is our avocation.
    

Although small, we are growing rapidly, with 50% YOY growth for the past three
years. That growth is based on fantastic clients and their support. Our annual
net promoter score is consistently over 80%. By comparison, Apple is typically
in the mid 70s, and Amazon is usually in the high 60s. We are looking for
experienced engineers that share our values. We offer our staff a generous
benefits package, including:

    
    
      * Competitive salaries
      * Quarterly bonuses, 4% 401k matching, stock options
      * Health insurance, and options for vision, dental, ADD, Short term disability, and life
      * 20% Bench time for research, tool development, or training
      * Flexible vacation policy
      * Low travel requirements. Seriously. No more than 20% for those in network security and nearly 0% for those * in application security.
      * Company contributions to training and conferences
      * Opportunities for rapid growth and advancement based on merit.
    

If you’d like to learn more or apply for an open position, please visit our
career page at:
[https://www.praetorian.com/company/careers](https://www.praetorian.com/company/careers).
Take a look at our tech challenges too, as we’ll ask you to complete one early
in the interview process:
[https://www.praetorian.com/challenges/](https://www.praetorian.com/challenges/)

------
jobso4me
Outcomes4Me | Back-end software engineer | Cambridge, MA / Boston, MA | Full
time, Onsite

O4me is an early-stage startup in the digital health space based in Cambridge,
MA. We are building an integrated platform to transform how patients and their
families discover & navigate their treatment options as well as engage with
healthcare systems globally. For the position: this is technical hire # 2.
you’ll work and interact directly with founders.

outcomes4me.com for more information. Email me abdin@outcomes4me.com to apply,
mention HN. Please, no remote, no recruiters

------
tonycowan
Avalara.com | Seattle (onsite). Senior Backend Javascript Developer (AWS
Serverless). Avalara manages regulatory compliance as a service.

------
KenoFischer
Julia Computing | Compiler or Systems Engineer | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE

Julia is an exciting new language in the increasingly important field of
mathematical computing. As machine learning becomes part of every programmer’s
stack of tools, increasing demands are being put on programming languages and
compilers to meet the need of simple and efficient mathematical computing.
Julia Computing, one of the top contributors to the open source Julia
programming language, is seeking compiler and systems engineers to take the
julia programming language and its tooling to the next level.

We work at all levels of the software stack, from the hardware up, in order to
support julia and its applications. Any experience working at the kernel
(Linux primarily), toolchain, compiler, language, or developer tooling level,
would be highly beneficial. Since tasks often span a significant range of this
stack, interest in and the willingness to learn about the rest of the stack
are required.

Knowledge of or previous experience with Julia is not required, but would be
beneficial. However, experience working with systems-level tools
(C/C++/Rust/GDB/perf etc) would be highly desirable.

Substantial portions of this work will involve contributions back to existing
open source projects (Julia/LLVM/Linux, libraries, etc.) or the development of
new open source projects.

Example tasks may include:

    
    
        - Working with the core language team on future versions of the julia programming language 
          (Don't like something about the language? Here's your chance to fix it!)
        - Supporting and enhancing the performance of julia HPC applications at petascale and beyond
          (Obsessed about performance? Us too! Come play with supercomputers)
        - Enabling julia on next-generation hardware architectures and accelerators
          (Like fancy new hardware? Want to play with it before everyone else? Can do!)
        - Developing modern developer tooling (debuggers, profilers, static analysis/verification tools)
          (Think you can do better than the state of the art here? Come try it out!)
        - Enhancing the compile-time performance of julia and the underlying LLVM compiler
          (Cut down the iteration time for scientist using julia - help them come up with new ways to cure cancer, solve climate change or survey the sky faster)
        - Developing novel programming models for diverse kinds of hardware
          (What's the best way to program all these crazy architectures? We don't know yet, but we're planning to find out - maybe you have the crucial idea)
    

Both senior and junior full-time positions are available. This advertisement
is for our Boston, MA, USA location. There are no formal education
requirements. We are happy to sponsor US visas.

If this position interests you, or you have any questions, please contact us
at _jobs@juliacomputing.com_

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | Software Engineer | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME

We are a tech-focused energy supplier for the UK market and we're looking for
diligent software engineers (especially with Python experience) to join us.

We're building a modern, event-driven infrastructure for interacting with both
consumers (via the web, mobile and smart-meters) and the industry (eg data
flows, consumption forecasting, trading on the wholesale market).

On the server-side, we mainly use Python. Our public site is powered by Django
and the Django-REST-framework - we also use Pandas, Numpy and Jupyter for
analysis and forecasting, and Celery for background tasks.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the "Hashistack" (eg Packer, Consul,
Terraform, Atlas) as part of a continuous deployment pipeline. See, for
example, [http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-
chec...](http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-checks.html)

Client-side, we use React and SASS; our mobile apps are built using React
Native.

Engineering standards are high. All code is well tested and thoroughly
reviewed.

This is a great opportunity for several reasons:

* We have lots of difficult _design_ challenges to solve. The UK energy market is complicated, dated and process-heavy - there's an awful lot of domain modelling that we need to get right.

* We have difficult _technical_ problems to solve. With the advent of smart meters, we'll soon be processing millions of meter readings a day. We need the right technology in place to handle this smoothly as well as feeding data into a machine learning pipeline that models and predicts consumption.

* There's a great opportunity for disruption in the UK energy market. The big suppliers still dominate, but are not exactly popular. The energy landscape is changing as we move to more dis-aggregated forms of generation, with less predictability, more dynamism and smarter technology.

* You'll be working for a company that’s fighting climate change. We’re the largest investor in solar generation in the UK, and are funding wind and anaerobic digestion. We're helping people to use greener technology and renewable energy, all helping move the UK towards a lower carbon future

We’re looking for someone who thrives on providing alternative opinions,
challenging those around them and being challenged, and owning a problem and
working on their own initiative.

Drop us a message at talent@octopus.energy

------
RoboTeddy
Amplify | Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, REMOTE, ONSITE

Help stop Trump. The past six months have seen an explosion of local
grassroots groups across the country. Amplify is an app that lets groups share
calls to action with their members, grow their membership, and collaborate
with other groups.

Non-profit work with real pay.

[https://getamplify.org/eng](https://getamplify.org/eng)

~~~
sparkling
Wtf does "Stop Trump" even mean? He is the democratically elected president,
elected by a "grassroots" working-class movement by the way.

~~~
RoboTeddy
He seems to be an aspiring autocrat. For example:

* He has made false claims about voter fraud, likely as a precursor to attempting to squelch voting rights

* He attempts to undermine critical media

* He has advanced an unconstitutional religion-oriented immigration ban.

* He fired the FBI director because he didn't like how he was handling an investigation that touched his campaign.

Ultimately power in a democracy lies with us people. It's up to us to do more
than provide a few bits of information every election period -- it's up to us
to get organized.

~~~
ZenoArrow
The problems go way beyond Trump. I'm not his biggest fan by any means, but
the hysteria that surrounds Trump weakens the effectiveness of the resistance
against the current US administration. The last US President to not pull a
series of dick moves was probably Jimmy Carter, Trump is just less adept at
hiding it than his predecessors.

Bashing Trump isn't going to work for getting lasting change. A lot of people
are tired of the politics of fear. If you want to engage with the masses, look
for positive practical non-partisan action that works at the grassroots level.
Avoiding getting sucked into the national media circus that constitutes modern
political coverage is generally a good idea. Please focus on local change
first.

------
cigrainger
amplified ai | FULL-TIME | REMOTE | Tokyo | Data Engineer

I'm a cofounder of amplified ai, a distributed global startup where we want to
change how the world innovates. We're starting with prior art search, and
we're looking to expand our small team with a data engineer. We're looking for
someone creative and talented, who can readily move across different data
sources and choose the best tool for the job. We love functional programming,
and use Clojure for a lot of data work. We also use Golang extensively for
back end services. We're looking for someone who can finish setting up and
continue to improve our distributed data stack. We have a lot of data and a
lot more to come.

We value diversity, humility and intense curiosity. We're fast moving and
willing to try promising new approaches.

Check us out on AngelList ([https://angel.co/amplified-ai/jobs/251929-data-
engineer](https://angel.co/amplified-ai/jobs/251929-data-engineer)) for more
details.

------
danielmorozoff
Frontend Designer/Developer | New York, USA | ONSITE

About Vidrovr: Vidrovr can index, search, and recommend video content in a
cost-effective, automatic, and accurate manner. It was founded by Joseph Ellis
and Daniel Morozoff, two former PhD Students in the Digital Video and
Multimedia Lab at Columbia University and is advised by Prof. Shih-Fu Chang,
of Columbia Engineering. The team has published and patented foundational
research in machine learning, computer vision, multimodal information
processing, and multimedia. Vidrovr addresses three key market needs: 1.
Domain and customer specific automatic metadata generation for videos, 2.
Video Content Management solutions that enable automatic placement and
recommendation of video clips for digital products, and 3. Automatically
linking and sourcing visual social media content that is relevant to a
particular video or online article before it is published. Vidrovr is
currently looking to build a team to commercialize and enhance the core
technologies that have already been developed. Vidrovr was recently named as
one of the winners of the prestigious Publicis90 competition, which entails
investment and mentorship from Publicis Groupe. Vidrovr was awarded a National
Science Foundation Small Business Innovation Research Grant to develop a
unified multimodal framework for video understanding leveraging context and
existing metadata. Vidrovr is backed by Techstars, and was part of the 2017
New York City Winter Cohort. Check out the Vidrovr website for more
information. Please forward a CV with relevant publications/projects, work
experience, and academic experience to contact [at] vidrovr.com if you are
interested, include “Front End Engineer/ Designer Job Opening” in the title.

Lead design of the Vidrovr video management system web platform, which
includes but is not limited to:

Front-end development utilizing latest technologies: HTML5/CSS3, React,
Utilize backend data to pass information to front end. Familiarity with back
end python/scala/java stacks Django 1.10 Play Framework 2 Jetty 9 User
centered UI/UX design and implementations Create wireframes and UI/UX flows
Implement designs in prototype mockups Prioritize feature additions Link
feedback from users of the system

Designing the user workflow and interface for the following features: Vidrovr
video search and indexing webpage Vidrovr video tools suite, including the
iframe-embeds. Collaborate with management on the direction of the company’s
secondary products using experience learned from interacting with users.
Publication suite, social media to video linking, word press plug-in, etc.
Market research and user studies to evaluate trends in the industry and help
shape the near-term product roadmap of Vidrovr.

------
graiz
Raizlabs, a leading mobile and web development agency in Boston and Oakland
hiring contract and full-time.

\- Oakland, CA - iOS Developer

\- Oakland, CA and Boston, MA - Web Developer

\- Oakland, CA and Boston, MA - Android Developer

\- Oakland, CA - Senior Product Manager

[https://www.raizlabs.com/careers/](https://www.raizlabs.com/careers/)

------
foundme
FoundME | Frontend developer | Gent, Belgium | REMOTE, INTERNS

------
zeyneptunali
Backbase - [http://careers.backbase.com/](http://careers.backbase.com/) |
Amsterdam | Onsite | Full-Time

In the fintech market, Backbase holds a leading role serving worldwide
renowned banks and financial institutions. We got there by delivering an
exquisite digital platform and staying true to our start-up nature.

We’re a growing company in an innovative field, doing things no one else has
done before. If you’re the kind of person who thinks ‘challenging’ means ‘fun’
and is bored when everything’s going according to plan, then we want to hear
from you!

Stack: Java, Spring, Camel, Docker, Microservices, JavaScript, Angular

We are looking for:

•Head of Devops - [http://careers.backbase.com/job/head-of-
devops/](http://careers.backbase.com/job/head-of-devops/)

•Platform Architect - [http://careers.backbase.com/job/platform-
architect/](http://careers.backbase.com/job/platform-architect/)

•Software Architect - [http://careers.backbase.com/job/software-
architect/](http://careers.backbase.com/job/software-architect/)

•Senior Back-end (Java) Developer - [http://careers.backbase.com/job/senior-
java-developer/](http://careers.backbase.com/job/senior-java-developer/)

•Senior Front-end Developer - [http://careers.backbase.com/job/senior-front-
end-developer-2...](http://careers.backbase.com/job/senior-front-end-
developer-2/)

•Senior System Engineer - [http://careers.backbase.com/job/senior-system-
engineer-dev-o...](http://careers.backbase.com/job/senior-system-engineer-dev-
ops/)

•iOS developer - [http://careers.backbase.com/job/ios-
developer/](http://careers.backbase.com/job/ios-developer/)

Be a part of the next generation in fin-tech!

Other vacancies: [http://careers.backbase.com/](http://careers.backbase.com/)

Website: [https://backbase.com/](https://backbase.com/)

Check out life at Backbase:
[https://medium.com/backbase](https://medium.com/backbase)

------
chintan
Applied Informatics, NYC [http://ainfo.io/|](http://ainfo.io/|) Fullstack
Software Engineer | Python, Django, React | Onsite

We’re actively looking for full-stack software engineers who are passionate
about building cutting-edge systems that work on the latest tech stack
(Python, React, AWS) but also help save lives. You’ll have an opportunity to
learn and lead development of several AI-enabled products and solutions within
the company that are geared to help accelerate the development of new cures
and to reduce the inefficiencies in how healthcare information is managed.

Some of the things you’d be working on:

\- Integrating health/life sciences machine learning/NLP/data APIs into web
apps.

\- Scaling databases, applications and APIs on AWS/docker/container platforms.

\- Planning product development along with the design and product teams.

\- Iterating and working with an engineering team to deliver quality software.

\- Building intuitive and engaging UIs for non-technical users such as
healthcare practitioners and clinical researchers.

We’re headquartered in NYC (right across the street from the iconic Empire
State Building) and we have offices in the Philippines and India. AND…..we can
do headstands even after an all-night hackathon! So, if you want to work with
technologies that have a real and positive impact on people’s lives, and you
also want a fun time then come join our team.

The process: a quick phone screen, technical interview, take-home exercise
then an onsite to meet with the team.

Requirements:

* Bachelor's or an advanced degree in Computer Science or related technical field.

* Strong knowledge of the Python programming language.

* Sound knowledge of front-end technologies including HTML, CSS and Javascript.

Benefits/Perks:

* As a health-conscious company working in the healthcare domain, we provide free uBiome gut tests, 23andMe genomic test and fitness tracker of your choice (Fitbit, Garmin or Apple Watch).

* Being an AI and ML driven company, we also provide all employees a free home automation device (Alexa, Google Home).

* And of course, a competitive full-time salary, health insurance, flexible vacation policy with work from home option.

* Relocation will be provided.

* Visa assistance as needed.

If you’re unsure about applying or have any questions about the role or team,
please don’t hesitate to email our CTO Chintan
(chintan@appliedinformaticsinc.com) directly

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Lead Mobile Engineers | New York, San Francisco, Chicago,
Dallas, Denver, Atlanta | Full Time | On Site & Travel | VISA transfer OK |
www.thoughtworks.com/

APPLY:

New York:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767)

San Francisco:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/479920](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/479920)

Chicago:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208775](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208775)

Dallas:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641638](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641638)

Denver:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641212](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641212)

Atlanta:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641645](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641645)

ABOUT THOUGHTWORKS:

As software delivery consultants, we work with a variety of clients that hire
us to solve complex and interesting problems. Each client we work with gives
us a new perspective and a broad exposure to different technologies, which
leads to a pretty unlimited learning environment. If you have a passion for
exploring new technologies, chances are you’ll fit right in.

Our Lead Mobile Engineers partner with our clients to define their mobile
strategy and are hands-on in building applications that can scale an
enterprise system. We create enterprise mobile applications that are clean,
well-tested, scalable and deployed in a CI/CD pipeline.

WHAT WE’RE LOOKING FOR:

Ideal candidates have been working in the mobile space for a few years, have
led a few mobile teams, can lead mobile strategy, and care about best
practices like testing and continuous delivery. We are particularly interested
in engineers with native iOS experience, especially Swift.

We have a strong preference for candidates with previous full stack
development experience, as the nature of consulting means working on projects
with a huge variety in scale, scope and technology. However, we are open to
considering candidates without previous full stack experience if there is a
strong desire to learn from our full stack developers, DevOps engineers, etc.

We work almost exclusively on client site providing a mix of delivery and
consulting services, so you’ll travel extensively as part of your role.

------
bfe
[https://x-r.ai](https://x-r.ai) | AI engineer | Portland, Oregon | Full-time
| REMOTE | [https://x-r.ai/careers](https://x-r.ai/careers)

[https://x-r.ai](https://x-r.ai) is applying AI to accelerate technology
development - initially by applying AI to accelerate patent attorney work to
reduce the time and resources required to resolve patent disputes and to shut
down patent trolls.

We are developing an AI-powered work platform for patent attorneys to do all
their work on which will replace the inefficient decades-old software they
currently use, and make their work dramatically faster, more efficient, and
more thorough. We have a handful of enterprise customers, who spend billion-
dollar-scale per year on patents, in our private pro beta free trial, and they
are getting rapidly more excited and asking us how quickly we can take more of
their work and how soon we can expand coverage for their work in Europe and
Asia.

We are targeting for x-r.ai to become the indispensable platform that all
patent attorneys need to work competitively. Under our anti-troll license, any
non-practicing entity and their outside law firms, and anyone who sues a
startup for patent infringement and their outside law firms, will be banned
from using x-r.ai, while startups sued for patent infringement and their
outside law firms can use x-r.ai pro for free. Once we reach our target
capabilities, it will be impossible for any patent attorney to work for a
troll or for someone who sues a startup and ever be able to do their job cost-
effectively again.

Help us revolutionize a giant market and lift a burden from the entire tech
world by fixing patents with software.

I just started x-r.ai in April and we are still a very small team; all
positions currently come with significant equity. We're based in beautiful,
affordable Portland, Oregon and will also be doing in-person interviews in the
Bay Area and Seattle/Redmond regularly, including in SF, SV, and Berkeley
before and after the Deep RL bootcamp at Berkeley in late August. Work in-
person in Portland at least occasionally is preferred, but we will evaluate
case-by-case for the right people. Successful applicants should show evidence
of high levels of drive, intelligence, and team fit, and interesting machine
learning applications they've developed. So far our back-end is all python ML
ecosystem but we're starting to get into lua as well. We're working to
incorporate bleeding-edge deep learning architectures just released in the
past few weeks, and to build a great AI engineering team ready to go after
more verticals to accelerate development of new technology and to work toward
artificial general intelligence. Apply via email on
[https://x-r.ai/careers](https://x-r.ai/careers) and/or via scoutsavvy.co.
Thanks much.

------
yonasb
StackShare | Full-time | REMOTE OK (U.S. only)

We’re on a mission to create the best place for engineers to figure out how to
piece together their tech stack. Our vision is to transform the way that all
SaaS tools and infrastructure are bought and sold.

We recently announced our seed round ([https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/19/why-
stackshare-is-quietly-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/19/why-stackshare-
is-quietly-becoming-a-secret-weapon-for-developers-and-silicon-valley-ctos/)),
and also launched a new product called Stack News:
[https://stackshare.io/news](https://stackshare.io/news).

Open roles:

\- Front-End Engineer (Must be familiar with both React and Rails) -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-
soft...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-software-
engineer)

\- Developer Evangelist - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist)

\- Product Manager - Growth -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/185071-product-manager-
grow...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/185071-product-manager-growth)

\- Technical Content Writer/Manager (Full-time & Part-time) - email us at
careers+HN@stackshare.io with a sample blog post that you've written

\- Community Manager (Part-time) -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/227001-community-manager-
pa...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/227001-community-manager-part-time)

We're a small distributed team of 5, spread out across the US. Our Stack:
Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare).

How we work:

Every engineer owns and is responsible for the products they build (e.g. Stack
News). Before writing any code, the engineer tagged to the product writes a
blog post announcing it to the StackShare community. From there, they spec out
the product in detail and get feedback from at least one other engineer. Once
the initial version of the product is built they ship it to a small group of
beta testers, gather feedback, and iterate. Once the product has shipped to
production, this engineer is then responsible for monitoring the metrics that
matter for this product and iterating to improve it. Since we're building a
product for engineers, we believe in letting our engineers work on things that
interest them and giving them ownership over these products.

Interview process:

Phone screen -> technical interview -> code project -> product interview ->
offer letter!

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing us please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA, Culver City, CA, Washington, DC, Boston, MA | Full
Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for about four years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're actively seeking Software Engineers of all skill levels, including
those looking for leadership opportunity. We're primarily a Django / Python
shop, but an individual with solid systems engineering fundamentals will
succeed, regardless of technical specifics. It's a "target rich" environment
with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful impact on the
business! We're solving problems as varied as demand forecasting, route
optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, SMS automation, and a suite of
mobile apps for our customers and staff. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

2) In particular, we're missing a Senior Front-End Developer to join the team
and provide some leadership in the development of our suite of hybrid mobile
apps and web tools. We've seen success building a React Native app for our
customers, and we have sophisticated internal apps on Backbone.js. Our users
are an interesting mix of newly-acquired customers, highly-engaged staff who
need these tools to do their job, and vendors who may be the dry cleaners down
the street from your house. See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-front-
end-developer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-front-end-developer/)

3) We're hiring our first Data Scientist to augment our data-driven management
culture. The ideal candidate will span Data Engineering, Data Science, and
Business Intelligence roles, and be familiar with enterprise data warehousing
technologies. Important technical skills include SQL and Python, with Excel
familiarity a big plus. We have an interesting and growing data set; this
position will enjoy considerable executive visibility and a significant
influence in the direction of the company. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-
scientist/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-scientist/)

4) Finally, we're aggressively recruiting for a Boston City Manager to found
and lead our Boston operation. This is a great 'mini-startup' opportunity,
with operational, management, financial, marketing, and business-development
roles all rolled into one. This position enjoys significant support from our
corporate team, and we have a good idea how to do that, since this will be our
fifth city. See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/city-manager-
boston/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/city-manager-boston/)

See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for even
more open positions, including numerous open marketing roles!

Want to join a rapidly-growing startup that actually has a sustainable
business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or laundromat when you
were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

~~~
raghu0412
Dear Sam,

I saw your post for last month also and I reached out to you via mail for an
Entry level Software engineer role. I have sent a mail again this month for
the same. Could you please check your mails ? Appreciate your help.

Thank you.

------
victorNicollet
Lokad | Front-end developer | Paris, France | ONSITE
[https://www.lokad.com](https://www.lokad.com)

Quantitative Supply Chains are the future: where every possible future gets a
probability, and where every possible decision gets an economic score. Lokad's
goal is to make this future a reality. We have a very specific point of view
on how Supply Chains should be managed (see our Quantitative Supply Chain
Manifesto on our website: [https://www.lokad.com/quantitative-supply-chain-
manifesto](https://www.lokad.com/quantitative-supply-chain-manifesto)). By
combining Big Data and state-of-the-art machine learning, we help companies do
more with their Supply Chains, their inventories and their production
capacities than classical methods would ever allow.

While we’ve spent a lot of effort on technology in terms of forecasting, data
crunching and cloud computing, there is ample room for improvement regarding
how the whole product is packaged and used by our customers. We are currently
engaging in a vast revamping of our graphical identity, User Interface,
dashboards, etc. As a Front-End Engineer, your role is to help us with this
challenge.

You would contribute features and improvements to the components of our online
IDE, such as the code editor, the file management interface and the dashboard
system.

We are looking for candidates with the following skills and qualities:

\- Experience (ideally, at least 2 years) building single-page applications in
JavaScript, using any framework, though knowledge of React/Redux is
appreciated

\- Knowledge of TypeScript is a plus.

\- Knowledge of C#, .NET or ASP.NET Core would be a bonus but is not strictly
required - training will be available.

\- Candidates must be self-motivated and driven to achieve results with a
“hands on” attitude.

\- Decent communication skills and the willingness to engage in conversations
with our Business Data Analyst team to understand the needs of the end users.
We are trying our best to build an IT team that is not cut off from the rest
of the company and that is knowledgeable about the product, the company and
the business in general. We believe that, at the end of the day, it makes a
real difference in the quality of the results produced.

Your day-to-day work will involve Visual Studio and Git.

The role is office based. We are located in the very heart of Paris, France
(50m from Place d'Italie). Our offices are quiet (no open spaces), well-
stocked with drinks and snacks, as well as double or triple monitors to make
sure that you feel comfortable within your work environment.

You can reach me (Victor Nicollet, CTO) at victor.nicollet@lokad.com

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly | Success Engineers + Software Engineers | Remote | Full-Time

What's Parse.ly? We've built a real-time content measurement layer for the
entire web. Our analytics platform helps digital storytellers at some of the
web's best sites, such as Arstechnica, The New Yorker, TechCrunch, The
Intercept, Mashable, and many more. In total, our analytics system handles
over 65 billion monthly events from over 1 billion monthly unique visitors.

Parse.ly is a fully distributed team, as described here:
[https://blog.parse.ly/post/3203/the-how-and-why-of-parse-
lys...](https://blog.parse.ly/post/3203/the-how-and-why-of-parse-lys-fully-
distributed-team/?utm_campaign=hn201707)

Our entire stack is in Python and JavaScript, and our team has innovated in
areas related to real-time analytics, building some of the best open source
tools for working with modern stream processing technologies. Our UX/design
team has also built one of the best-looking dashboards on the planet, using
AngularJS and d3.js. You can see some screenshots:
[http://parse.ly/tour?utm_campaign=hn201707](http://parse.ly/tour?utm_campaign=hn201707)

Our distributed team is best-in-class and we happily skip commutes by working
out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's a photograph of mine running two
full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my monitors:
[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

To see an example of how we work, check out the blog post, "Whatever It
Takes":
[https://blog.parse.ly/post/46/?utm_campaign=hn201707](https://blog.parse.ly/post/46/?utm_campaign=hn201707)

As for the roles available:

Success Engineer - At Parse.ly, we think code + communication = success. The
goal of a Success Engineer: ensure our customers are delighted with our
products, through the wise application of technical know-how, engineering
magic, and strong communication skills. The full job posting for that role is
available here: [https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/4874-success-
engineer](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/4874-success-engineer)

Software Engineer - Are you a more advanced programmer with interest in data
engineering who wants to work with Python, Storm, Spark, Kafka, Elasticsearch,
and petabyte-scale datasets? Or, are you a user experience programmer who
wants to build beautiful dashboards and data visualizations, using JavaScript,
d3.js, Swift (iOS), and similar tools? If either of these teams sound
appealing, then please send a cover letter, CV/resume, and optionally links to
projects or code, to the email address here: work@parsely.com.

For either role, when you email us, make sure to indicate which role you're
interested in and that you're coming from this HN thread. Note that though
Parse.ly is fully distributed team, we prioritize candidates in ET/CT/MT
timezones (or close) and who have past experience working remotely.

~~~
kassemshehady
K.shehady@gmail.com Software Engineer Working remotely

------
mparrott
Man AHL | Quant Platform Developer| London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

As a Quant Platform Developer at AHL you will be building the tools,
frameworks, libraries and applications which power our Quantitative Research
and Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the continued success
of “Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation Data Engineering,
and evolution of our production Trading System as we continually expand the
markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in which we trade them.
Your challenges will be varied and might involve building new high performance
data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-computing solutions,
numerical algorithms, position management systems, visualisation and reporting
tools, operational user interfaces, continuous build systems and other
developer productivity tools.

Our systems are almost all running on Linux and most of our code is in Python,
with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn to name a
few of the libraries we use extensively. We implement the systems that require
the highest data throughput in Java. For storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB
and Oracle.

We use Airflow for workflow management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket
for source control, Jenkins for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus
for metrics collection, ELK for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for
containerisation, OpenStack for our private cloud, Ansible for architecture
automation, and HipChat for internal communication. But our technology list is
never static: we constantly evaluate new tools and libraries.

AHL has a small company, no-attitude feel. It is flat structured, open,
transparent and collaborative, and you will have plenty of opportunity to grow
and have enormous impact on what we do. We are actively engaged with the
broader technology community.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups

o We open-source some of our technology. See
[https://github.com/manahl](https://github.com/manahl)

o We regularly talk at leading industry conferences, and tweet about relevant
technology and how we’re using it. See @manahltech

Essential Skills

o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by your peers as an expert in your
domain

o A proponent of strong collaborative software engineering techniques and
methods: agile development, continuous integration, code review, unit testing,
refactoring and related approaches

o Expert knowledge in one or more programming languages, preferably Python,
Java and/or C/C++

o Proficient on Linux platforms with knowledge of various scripting languages
o Strong knowledge of one or more relevant database technologies e.g. Oracle,
MongoDB

o Proficient with a range of open source frameworks and development tools e.g.
NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS, React

o Familiarity with a variety of programming styles (e.g. OO, functional) and
in-depth knowledge of design patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott mparrott@ahl.com

------
rachel_lim
Carousel | Software Engineer | Singapore | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.carousell.com](https://www.carousell.com)

Carousell ([http://carousell.com/app](http://carousell.com/app)) is a mobile
classifieds app that makes selling as easy as taking a photo, buying as simple
as chatting. With over 57 million listings, we are one of the world’s largest
and fastest growing marketplaces. We were founded in Singapore in 2012 and
since have grown to 19 cities around the world. We are ranked as the top
Lifestyle and Shopping app in Singapore, Taiwan, and Hong Kong and were
awarded Google Play Best Local App 2016 in Singapore.

At Carousell, we are working to solve the challenges of two-sided marketplaces
through the application of big data, machine learning, and artificial
intelligence. Carousell is one of the handful of companies in Southeast Asia
which truly operate at “web-scale”.

Our client application is available for Android, iOS, and the web (React). It
is backed by services written in combination of Python/Django and Go (we are
currently migrating to a Go-based microservice architecture). Deploying to
Google Cloud Platform, we use a combination of hosted (Google Compute Engine,
Google App Engine, Bigquery, Cloud Dataflow, Cloud Pub/Sub) and self-hosted
(Apache Kafka, Cassandra, Kubernetes, TensorFlow, and RabbitMQ) services.

Carousell is building a world-class software engineering organization in
Singapore and is working to build the software engineering eco-system in
Singapore and across Southeast Asia. At Carousell we focus strongly on the
growth and development of our engineers including the opportunity to attend
the technical conference of your choice annually. Google Cloud Next, Google
I/O, WWDC, PyCon, RubyConf and SXSW are among previous choices. Our
engineering team hails from 13 different countries and includes those with
experience at Apple, Adobe, Google, and Yahoo, among others.

Roles: -Engineering Manager ([http://grnh.se/6rei1u1](http://grnh.se/6rei1u1))
-Senior Software Engineer, Android
([http://grnh.se/f5wie31](http://grnh.se/f5wie31)) -Senior Software Engineer,
Backend ([http://grnh.se/ou4qd81](http://grnh.se/ou4qd81)) -Senior Software
Engineer, Frontend Web ([http://grnh.se/fnm23o1](http://grnh.se/fnm23o1))
-Software Engineer, Frontend Web
([http://grnh.se/wbe64m1](http://grnh.se/wbe64m1)) -Senior Software Engineer,
Site Reliability ([http://grnh.se/xmos1f1](http://grnh.se/xmos1f1)) -Software
Engineer, Backend ([http://grnh.se/d8f4to1](http://grnh.se/d8f4to1)) -Software
Engineer, Full Stack ([http://grnh.se/dta8ps1](http://grnh.se/dta8ps1))
-Software Engineer, Test ([http://grnh.se/ru50wf1](http://grnh.se/ru50wf1))

If you are passionate about making a difference and enjoy being challenged,
working at Carousell will be perfect for you!

Apply now at [http://careers.carousell.com/](http://careers.carousell.com/)

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

NCC Group is currently looking for experienced security minds to join our
merry crew! Take your skillset to the next level, perform cutting edge
security research, and contribute on interesting client engagements. The
elusive triple threat.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use. You will have access to
senior engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior
decision makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people
use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/)

Our Incident Response team is rapidly expanding to keep up with demand and we
are looking for new hires in San Francisco and New York! We'd love to hear
from you if you have experience in that sector
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/senior-principal-security-consultant/)).

We're also looking for Sales Development Representatives in NYC and SF and
Strategic Account Managers in SoCal (pentesting and DFIR) and remote (GRM-
focused) should you be interested or know of anyone who might fit the bill.
Reach out to us directly at na-cv@nccgroup.trust.

We'd love to hear from you! - NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland | | Westlake OH, Phoenix AZ | ONSITE
[https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Developer III (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2918/developer-iii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2918/developer-iii/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2870/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2870/developer-ii/job)

* Developer II - Mobile Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mob...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mobile-developer/job)

* Developer I - R&D Internal Solutions (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2788/developer-i--r%26...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2788/developer-i--r%26d-internal-solutions/job)

* Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job)

* Software Engineer - Edge (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2839/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2839/software-engineer-edge/job)

* Application Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2721/application-devel...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2721/application-developer-ii/job)

* Applicaiton Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/application-devel...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/application-developer-i/job)

All job listings:
[https://careers.hyland.com/en/Apply/?search=all](https://careers.hyland.com/en/Apply/?search=all)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users - 12+ million researchers
worldwide.

React Native (iOS app):
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer)
PHP Full-stack:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP)
Java Big Data Engineer:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SeniorSoftwareEngineerB...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SeniorSoftwareEngineerBigData)
Engineering Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/EngineeringManager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/EngineeringManager)
System Engineer:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SystemEngineerLinux](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SystemEngineerLinux)
Technical Product Manager - Frontend Infrastructure:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/TechnicalProductManager...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/TechnicalProductManagerFrontend)
Technical Product Manager - System Infrastructure:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/TechnicalProductManager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/TechnicalProductManager)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-resear..). We
offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us.

Check our work out on:
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Visa Sponsorship | Onsite Work | Full-time (40 h/w) | Free lunch | Flexible
hours | In-house activities Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)
Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net.

------
Anna_at_Baydin
Mountain View, CA | Senior Engineer | ONSITE, FULL TIME

At Boomerang (Baydin inc), email and personal productivity software are a
never ending stream of exciting, customer-life-changing challenges. We're
looking for veteran engineers who want to use knowledge gleaned from years of
working in software development teams to help us overcome them!

We have apps that millions of customers use every day (and pay for), and the
infrastructure to support them efficiently and reliably at a reasonable cost.
Our technology choices prioritize solving real user problems - when possible,
we try to minimize complicated architecture and dependencies, but when it was
necessary, we built our own hybrid machine learning architecture that shares
computational load between the client and the server.

We need your judgment and experience to help us shave months of development
time off critical projects, help us keep the servers alive a few extra nights
a year, and mentor our newer engineers so they can learn some of that judgment
and experience from you.

You'll be able to work at an expert level in one of the languages or
frameworks we use at Boomerang (JS, Angular, Python, Django, Swift, or the
Android dialect of Java). You'll be able to share stories of mistakes you've
made and learned from in past work, and you'll be able to identify the same
mistakes as they are being made here. You already know how to interface with a
product team, support team, marketing team, and leadership team to make
everything run more smoothly.

You can differentiate between when new platforms, frameworks, and design
patterns solve real problems and when they're just shiny objects, and even
more importantly, know how to communicate that knowledge to everyone who needs
to know it. You're comfortable expressing your thoughts clearly in writing.
You're collaborative and enjoy teaching people what you know, but also are
receptive and open when something you know just ain't so. In return, you'll
work in an environment that welcomes responsibility, where your work will help
millions of people focus on the most rewarding parts of their jobs, and as
part of a friendly, fun, elite team.

Requirements (position is full-time, on-site at our Mountain View office):

* A computer science or engineering degree from an accredited university with 6+ years of experience professionally developing software as part of strong engineering teams * OR 8+ years of experience professionally developing software as part of strong engineering teams, with very strong knowledge of computer science fundamentals * Deep knowledge of one of the technologies we use at Boomerang (see above) * An interest in productivity software To apply, please send the following to i.want.to.work@baydin.com: * Your resume * A link to your Github (if available) * A cover letter that includes a paragraph about why you're excited about what we do.

------
CaliforniaKarl
Stanford Research Computing Center | HPC System Administrator | Stanford, CA |
ONSITE

Hello!

The Stanford Research Computing Center (SRCC,
[http://srcc.stanford.edu](http://srcc.stanford.edu)) is a join effort of the
Dean of Research and University IT. We are looking for someone to join our
team as an HPC System Administrator.

The SRCC provides lots of services to the Stanford community (which includes
non-Stanford researchers collaborating on Stanford research): We maintain
several large compute environments (like Sherlock—yes, the Sherlock mentioned
recently on Silicon Valley) for various uses. We offer consultation services,
helping users get the most from our environments. We offer workshops and
training, on topics relevant to the HPC community. We also offer architecture,
sysadmin, and development services to labs. We also offer hosting in the SRCF,
our purpose-built research data center.

As HPC System Administrator, you're going to be responsible for one of our
larger compute environments. You'll also be one of the points of contact for
several labs on campus (I'm the other point of contact). All of the systems
that you'll be interacting with will be running Linux, typically either CentOS
6/7 or Ubuntu LTS.

Even though I summarized the duties in one paragraph, you should expect to
have various weird requests come up. For example, in the 2 years I've been
here, I've…

• Automated the DNA post-sequencing workflow for a lab.

• Helped secure a number of systems which hold HIPAA data.

• Acted as the SRCC representative at a number of office hours, where
community members come for in-person support.

• Created the foundational Puppet code for the next iteration of our FarmShare
cluster.

• Created a one-sheet flyer (with Inkscape and Scribus) that is now used by
our manager, and by our faculty liasons.

• Was primarily responsible for our table at a recent open-house.

The first three items are things you should expect to do, and the remaining
items are the kinds of things that you can step up and do when the need
arises.

We use tons of different technologies. We use Puppet in some places, and Rocks
in others. We use technologies (like Infiniband, Lustre, and GPFS) and
software (like SLURM and MPI) that you may not have used before, and we also
use stuff (like Linux, Git, Apache, Kerberos, and LDAP) that you likely have
used before.

This position is on-site, on Stanford's campus. We want people to commute as
much as possible, so we'll pay for your Caltrain; if you live in Santa Clara
county, we'll also pay for VTA. Our primary data center is on the SLAC campus,
but we have our own van (it's pretty cool), so getting around is no problem.

You can read the job posting at [1]. You should also feel free to reach out if
you have questions! My email address is in my profile.

[1]:
[https://stanford.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=7...](https://stanford.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=75233&lang=en)

------
worldadventurer
engageSPARK | Cebu, Philippines | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULLTIME, VISA, Code4Good
[https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com)

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS, doing a
Missed Call, sending a FB message or others, which trigger an automated call
back to them.

Customers such as Google, Facebook, Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian
Development Bank, International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform to interact with people for a variety of use cases, including social
change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster
Planning & Response, as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and
operations.

We've recently raised funding by 500 Startups and other investors. Forbes says
we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since launch two
years ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in our space - we've
already been used in 125+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Senior JS-UI Dev: [https://goo.gl/pXPUfx](https://goo.gl/pXPUfx) | Full-Time
Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
newusertoday
Off-Topic : is there a way to view only recent comments in a thread? compared
to the version that exists in browser?

------
EduardoNJF
C++ expert | Hedge-fund | SF, Bay Area or New York | Onsite | Full­time | Open
- Up to $500k(skill based) with great benefits

A deep learning driven Hedge-fund are looking for a C++ expert to work as a
Research Engineer supporting deep learning research, complex high performance
computation, trading systems engineering and optimization. Opportunity
available in New York and San Francisco. Must know: C++14/C++17, Assembly x86,
Kernel-bypassing and have a great understanding of performance tuning and
memory allocation.

If you are interested in discussing in more details, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com

------
sagarghai
I did send in a request a couple of days ago, please check.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14692073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14692073)
and marked it off-topic.

------
PureSin
just a heads up that the bloomberg url is cut off.

~~~
dang
Nice catch. We'll fix it above.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14691107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14691107)
and marked it off-topic.

------
sagarghai
Sent you an email, please check @davidshariff.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14693167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14693167)
and marked it off-topic.

------
rogik
People.ai, Inc. | Engineering/Sales/Customer Support | SF | ONSITE |
[https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

People don’t quit their jobs, they quit their managers. Everyone has had a
manager that makes them want to call in sick. Everyone has had a manager who
regularly forces their team to chase their own tail doing meaningless work.

Why? Because most managers manage their teams blindly. They don't hire, coach
and promote based on data. Instead, they make decisions based on their gut.
These decisions are made because managers don’t have the data to make smarter,
more informed decisions when it comes to managing.

Not anymore. At People.ai we’re helping managers make decisions about their
team based on data, not intuition. We’re starting with sales teams because
they’re a particularly notorious black box. No manager today can definitively
say what makes a “top performer” better than a “low performer.” People.ai is
solving this dilemma by making sales management transparent and building the
world’s first predictive sales management platform, powered by AI.

People.ai was part of the YC S’16 batch, launched the product in July of this
year and was the first company in the batch to raise a Series A. Less than
three months after our launch we’re already being used by sales teams at 50+
blue chip companies including Rubrik, Gainsight, Mulesoft and Optimizely.

We have a 10+ person team and are actively looking for Senior Front-end and
Back end Engineers to join us. Our team needs someone with full-stack/backend
development experience as well as a deep background in Python, Linux, AWS,
REST APIs and machine learning. Salesforce API experience is a plus!

Our Sales team is looking for Enterprise Account Executives and Sales
Development Representatives. A background in on-demand/SaaS, CRM, SFA or
marketing software sales is strongly preferred. You must have a proven record
of consistently meeting and exceeding quota in a fast-paced, competitive sales
environment.

Our Customer Success team is looking for a Customer Support Manager. This
person will be responsible for managing customer support requests via email,
chat and phone and helping to build a world-class customer support
organization. Prior experience with Zendesk, Intercom, Jira, Salesforce
Service Cloud, etc. is a plus!

This isn’t just another job. Your input will be incredibly important as we’re
currently shifting from to a microservices architecture. You’ll have an
opportunity to make a major impact on a number of our microservices and ML/big
data infrastructure as we are turning our MVP into a massively scalable
product. Find out what makes us special in this blog, We the People: Why You
Should Join People.ai.

Work out of our SOMA/San Francisco offices. We offer a competitive salary with
equity, health benefits, a cool company culture, lunches, free snacks and
drinks. No remote applicants.

Join us as we work towards quantifying people management!

Apply here: [https://peopleai.workable.com/](https://peopleai.workable.com/)

~~~
rogik
Would love some feedback from the community on why our post got downvoted -
will correct asap. Thank you!

------
jnasridinov
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA |
Relocation to Amsterdam | Booking.com is world leader in travel accommodations

Booking.com is hiring smart people just like you, if you want to live in
beautiful city like Amsterdam and work at Booking.com in our headquarters
office, I recommend you to apply for these jobs:

\- Senior Backend Developer: [http://grnh.se/340si51](http://grnh.se/340si51)

\- Senior Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/uy62n01](http://grnh.se/uy62n01)

\- Senior UX Designer (HTML/CSS):
[http://grnh.se/8a2yvc1](http://grnh.se/8a2yvc1)

\- Senior Android Developer: [http://grnh.se/m8dlwy1](http://grnh.se/m8dlwy1)

\- Senior iOS Developer: [http://grnh.se/4pi2711](http://grnh.se/4pi2711)

\- Other job vacancies: [http://grnh.se/cp7xjl1](http://grnh.se/cp7xjl1)

General hiring process steps: 1\. HackerRank test; 2\. Recruiter Call; 3\.
Phone Interview; 4\. Onsite interview.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Double post

~~~
jnasridinov
I'm sorry, but I posted different positions.

------
ngoel36
Uber | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | On Site

First iOS and Android lead hires for Uber Beacon (uber.com/beacon), our in-car
Bluetooth-connected device to offer a branded emblem on Uber cars and offer
guided assistance during the pickup experience. Help scale our team for Uber's
first hardware device.

If this sounds interesting to you, and you have experience working on
iOS/Android software that interacts with Bluetooth devices, then please reach
out to ngoel@uber.com

Cheers.

